#lubuntu 2010-10-04
<manfredrasta> done
<szczur> busy day, today :)
<manfredrasta> now
<manfredrasta> how do i remove the package  i installed before?
<szczur> why do you wan't to remove the wicd?
<szczur> if you want to do this again run synaptic, choose wicd and choose reinstall package
<szczur> or you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a to configure all packages that wasn't installed properly
<manfredrasta> id like to now how to remove it. Do it. And then ill reinstall it
<manfredrasta> just to learn
<szczur> you want to do it from terminal?
<szczur> or synaptic?
<manfredrasta> i just learned how to do it from synaptica
<manfredrasta> XD
<szczur> ok, now it's the time for the terminal way :)
<manfredrasta> differences between delete and complete delete?
<szczur> delete leaves the configuration located in /etc folder
<szczur> complete delete removes that too
<manfredrasta> why should i want to leave the configuration?
<szczur> sometimes you just want to remove the program, for a brief moment
<szczur> so if you have changed something in configuration
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> and from the terminal
<szczur> and you don't have to lose it you choose the remove option
<manfredrasta> sudo remove wicd?
<szczur> from terminal
<manfredrasta> is like that?
<szczur> sudo apt-get remove wicd - this willl remove the package
<szczur> or sudo apt-get purge wicd - this will remove  the package WITH the configuration files
<manfredrasta> ok
<szczur> Complete removal in synaptic
<szczur> remove is the normal removal
<manfredrasta> but, what is wicd for
<szczur> purge = complete removal
<manfredrasta> i dont see any changes
<szczur> wicd is the program similar to network manager
<manfredrasta> or is equal or there is somthing not working
<szczur> after reboot you should see the wicd manager at the bottom of the screen
<szczur> if you don't see it
<manfredrasta> ok
<szczur> you can run wicd in terminal
<szczur> or it was wicd-daemon
<szczur> something like that
<manfredrasta> let me reboot
<szczur> don't know exactly since i don't use it right now
<manfredrasta> can i run sudo reboot from terminal¿
<szczur> yes, of course :)
<manfredrasta> better to close all programs before isnt it?
<szczur> make no difference
<manfredrasta> really?
<szczur> it's just like you would do it from the menu
<szczur> :)
<szczur> only you do it from terminal
<manfredrasta> yes but
<szczur> sudo reboot reboots your PC
<szczur> and sudo halt shuts it down
<szczur> manfredrasta, but what?
<manfredrasta> can it make problems if i have programs opened and rebbot¿
<szczur> it you will reboot in while the package installation is in progress
<szczur> it can do problems
<szczur> but you won't do it while the synaptic or apt-get runs
<szczur> it wouldn't make sense :)
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> bye then
<manfredrasta> thanks
<bodhizazen> bodhizazen1751
<szczur> don't say bye. you have to come here again :P
<szczur> hi bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> 'lo szczur
 * szczur waves to wolfgang too
<szczur> gaah, didn't know it will be busy night :)
<szczur|HDESK> :)
<bodhizazen> LMAO szczur|HDESK
<szczur|HDESK> ^^
<szczur|HDESK> MikeChelen, are you still with us?
<szczur|HDESK> or you overcome this error?
<bodhizazen> wolfgang, wanted to learn Linux
<bodhizazen> so today we hacked his HD into a few spaces, and installed lubuntu and F12
<bodhizazen> lubuntu 10.10 alpha2
<bodhizazen> he is having problems with chromium
<bodhizazen> any known bugs on chromium in alpha2 ?
<szczur|HDESK> first, he should update to beta2 :P
<szczur|HDESK> which was released 3 days ago
<szczur|HDESK> if he updated system, he should get the newest packages
<szczur|HDESK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Maverick/Beta/2#Known%20bugs
<szczur|HDESK> nothing related to chromium
<bodhizazen> he is on da Beta 2
<bodhizazen> OK, well when he types a search @ google, the google page crashes
<bodhizazen> so he has to change his search engine to Yahoo
 * bodhizazen will walk wolfgang99 through a bug report =)
<szczur|HDESK> this would be the best thing to do
<szczur|HDESK> Cannot help you with that since i don't use chromium :)
<bodhizazen> chromium going to be the default browser in the final release ?
<bodhizazen> or are you going to go with firefox ?
<bodhizazen> Chromium is looking better all the time, but I tend to find it a bit buggy at times
<szczur|HDESK> it is the default browser, but personally i don't like it so i installed firefox
<szczur|HDESK> as i always do
<szczur|HDESK> one thing you can try to is to install the version from the ppa
<szczur|HDESK> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<szczur|HDESK> and check if the problem is still here
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> I have to look at the sources on lubuntu
<szczur|HDESK> please make the bugreport. I'm stilll on 10.04 and cannot check it at this moment
<szczur|HDESK> i will probably install 10.10 on the laptop tomorrow :)
<wolfgang99> i am registered
<bodhizazen> sweet +
<tbeemster> howdy
<manfredrasta> hi all
<manfredrasta> szczur, are u here?
<szczur> yes
<manfredrasta> ciao
<szczur> :)
<manfredrasta> allrigth?
<szczur> hi manfredrasta
<manfredrasta> u remember me?
<szczur> yes
<manfredrasta> ok :)
<szczur> WiFi guy :)
<manfredrasta> Yea
<manfredrasta> have a question
<manfredrasta> yesterday I installed wicd
<manfredrasta> so can I unisntall network manager?
<szczur> you should
<manfredrasta> ok
<szczur> and probably it is uninstalled
<manfredrasta> no no
<manfredrasta> the icon in the right bottom near the clock
<manfredrasta> is already there
<manfredrasta> Im gonna uninstall it
<szczur> because these packets are in conflict with each other
<szczur> is this icon is the same as it was before?
<szczur> i'm not sure of this :)
<manfredrasta> I am really sure :)
<manfredrasta> now i have both icons
<manfredrasta> on of nm
<manfredrasta> and other of wicd
<szczur> hmm
<szczur> you have right
<manfredrasta> so, should i uninstall packets network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<szczur> i can bet all my monet that these packages were in conflict in ubu 9.04 or even in 9.10
<manfredrasta> both?
<szczur> yes, uninstall them both
<manfredrasta> to remove network-manager it says that i have also to remove networ-manager-gnome (which i could suppouse) and lubuntu-gnome (wich i dont know if its right to remove)
<manfredrasta> sorry
<manfredrasta> i mean lubuntu-desktop
<manfredrasta> (not lubuntu-gnome)
<szczur> it is safe to remove lubunmtu-desktop
<szczur> it is only a meta package
<szczur> a package which installs other packages using it's dependencies but does nothing by itself
<manfredrasta> and you usually use complete remove o normal
<szczur> usually i use complete removal
<manfredrasta> i reboot
<szczur> ok
<manfredrasta> szczur, hi
<manfredrasta> no nw icon now
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> :)
<szczur> but is wicd working?
<szczur> are you able to connect to your network?
<szczur> aparently it is not :)
<manfredrasta> hi
<manfredrasta> So, i fixed my wireless problem. No cable anymore!
<manfredrasta> I also have WPA2 password!
<manfredrasta> Now my problem is about the video
<manfredrasta> It's slow
<manfredrasta> Videos from for example youtube are really slow
<manfredrasta> what can i do?
<manfredrasta> should I install any driver?
<szczur> what graphic card do you have?
<szczur> in this laptop?
<manfredrasta> hi man
<manfredrasta> are you always here?
<manfredrasta> you're the best
<szczur> most of the time :)
<manfredrasta> something like lscpi?
<szczur> every time i am in home
<szczur> yes
<manfredrasta> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<manfredrasta> still here?
<szczur> yup, searching possible solutions
<manfredrasta> How do you search? Google?
<szczur> yeah, mostly
<szczur> there aer posts but from year 2007 :/
<szczur> hmm
<szczur> will try to do it later
<szczur> now i have to go to my friend to ask about going to work
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, hi man
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, do you remember me?
<Kurdistan> yeah
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, i fixed it
<Kurdistan> :) I need help myself right know
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, thanks to you
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta nice
<Kurdistan> what did help
<Kurdistan> ?
<manfredrasta> installing wicd
<manfredrasta> with that i can conect now
<manfredrasta> also with wpa2 encript
<Kurdistan> nice that I could be to any help
<manfredrasta> yea
<manfredrasta> thanks
<manfredrasta> I let you ask
<manfredrasta> then ill ask you something :)
<Kurdistan> any body here that can help me with fan speed under lubuntu lucid?
<manfredrasta> wow! can you control fan speed?
<manfredrasta> anybody can help me with my video? It is slow
<manfredrasta> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<manfredrasta> please
<manfredrasta> anyone can help me?
<signorlaine> good day
<signorlaine> how am i able to add/remove applications in the menu
<signorlaine> cannot make any changes to the menu://applications/
<signorlaine> and when opening the folder as root it is empty
<Kurdistan> I guys
<Kurdistan> I really need your help
<Timo_> just ask
<Timo_> don't ask to ask :)
<Kurdistan> timo you know anything abot fan speed?
<Kurdistan> and how I can set up my fan?
<Kurdistan> it is constantly running and does not calm down
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kurdistan: that means a lot of process is running at the back. and my machine also does the same always as I run plenty of applications simultaneously
<Kurdistan> IamNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> and may be Dust. try using Compessed air
<Kurdistan> even when I am doing nothing after upstart
<IAmNotThatGuy> compressed*
<Kurdistan> Iamnotthatguy I have used compressed air for for almonst 1 month ago
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kurdistan: check out the applications sleeping and look for the processor usage too
<IAmNotThatGuy> if your process increases, processor gets heated and to reduce the heat, fan speeds up. there is no codes/ stuff that you can write or install to slow it down
<Kurdistan> okey pastebain?
<IAmNotThatGuy> sure
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505833/
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kurdistan: had you tried with other Operating System or a distro?
<IAmNotThatGuy> and still your fan runs the same speed?
<Kurdistan> before I used ubuntu
<Kurdistan> I had this problem after my laptop went to service
<Kurdistan> they said that they changed systemcard
<Kurdistan> before after upstart when I was not doing anything it was calmer
<Kurdistan> even if my temperature is okey
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505845/
<Kurdistan> I am running xchat
<Kurdistan> chromium
<Kurdistan> terminal
<Kurdistan> the temperature is really god
<Kurdistan> but the speed is to high
<Kurdistan> no help here then :(
<Kurdistan> what is the difference between nvidia current and nvidia current modalis?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kurdistan: It MUST be a Hardware Issue. try with another distro so that we can judge anything
<Kurdistan> IAmNotThatGuy I dont really have time to make switch again
<IAmNotThatGuy> like running a Live CD
<Kurdistan> when maverick comes out I will try the normal ubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> there is nothing with the Operating system from my point of view
<Kurdistan> IAmNotThatGuy will livecd tell anything?
<sgh> no he meant that you don't need to install a new distro, just download a LiveCD of another distro and try it out
<IAmNotThatGuy> if your fan runs in the same speed, then check your Hardware
<IAmNotThatGuy> it has issues
<Kurdistan> okey thx for the tip
<Kurdistan> I will do that one day I have more time to download and make bootable usb livecd
<IAmNotThatGuy> nice
<IAmNotThatGuy> but check your Hardware first
<Kurdistan> how do I check my hardware?
<Kurdistan> :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> by giving it in a store :P
<Kurdistan> I know the fan is correct installed
<Kurdistan> it came from the store some weeks ago
<IAmNotThatGuy> huyour processor is getting over heated (I think)
<Kurdistan> days to be more correct
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/huyour/your
<Kurdistan> what is huyour?
<Kurdistan> will use my old livecd with ubuntu 9.10
<Kurdistan> have nice day
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bah! Typos :/
<Timo_> hey Yorvyk! Long time no see!
<gos> Hi, how can i upgrade to the beta-2 without losing my apps my data and my own desktop?
<gos> from lubuntu beta1
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gos> ok
<bioterror> if you're using 10.10 beta 1
<bioterror> or what ever it is ;)
<gos> not my beta is lubuntu 10.04.1 lts
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> just a moment :d
<bioterror> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<bioterror> Press Alt-F2 and type update-manager --devel-release
<bioterror> try that one
<gos> from ucc of ubuntu i can upgrade to 10,10 ubuntu, but i cant upgrade to 10.10 lubuntu
<bioterror> ol good way was to replace the version is repository files to decent ones
<bioterror> %s/lucid/maverick/g ;)
<bioterror> but afair that doesnt work in ubuntu that way like it was in debian
<gos> bioterror, update-manager say : "available the new version 10.10 of ubuntu,"   Should I choose it to upgrade to 10.10 from Lubuntu 10.04.1 Lubuntu lts?
<bioterror> it's your choise ;)
<bioterror> I've been using this one for months
<gos> But will update to beta2 Lubuntu 10.10?
<gos> If  i choose this option?
<gos> bioterror, I have a reasonable doubt
<bioterror> szczur, should gos do upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 with update-manager --devel-release? say something :D
<szczur> phew :)
<szczur> dunno
<szczur> :P
<szczur> i'm on 10.10 right now
<gos> ok
<szczur> and it is stable
<szczur> what is the problem?
<gos> sczur i want to upgrade at lubuntu beta2 from lubuntu 10.04.1 lts
<szczur> i'd say, go for it if you want to have fresh packages :)
<bioterror> why eat outdated fish when you can get fresh :D
<szczur> fresh fish can be toxic :)
<bioterror> yeah, fishes are full of mercury
<gos>  szczur,i  just want improvements of  Lubuntu beta2 for beta2 10.04.1lts
<gos> for beta 1 10.04.1 lts
<gos> bioterror ; in the head of the fish are concentrated mercury 90/100, do not eat fish heads
<gos> bioterror, i will wait to be clear on how to upgrade to beta 2 from  Lubuntu beta1 10.04 LTS
<gos> i will wait to be clear on how to upgrade to beta 2 since Lubuntu beta1 10.04 LTS
<szczur> but 10.04 is no more beta
<szczur> bnevermind
<szczur> you can run terminal
<gos> ok
<szczur> and type update-manager -d
<szczur> and it will show that new version of system is available
<szczur> you will able to perform the update to 10.10
<szczur> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<gos> ok
<szczur> section "Upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"
<bioterror> I already did !upgrade
<bioterror> ;)
<gos> but whre is lubuntu beta2 only is ubuntu 10.10 to upgrade
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> you will get the latest packages
<bioterror> dont you worry aout that
<gos> ok
<bioterror> there's a reason why I am more and more moving toward the rolling distributions
<gos> ok
<gos> bioterror, ok , now, I'll take my chances
<gos> with the upgrade
<bioterror> niiice
<bioterror> you gathered all your courage ;)
<gos> but many applications no longer work since they have no upgrade for 10.10
<gos> bioterror, many applications stopped working with update 10.10
<bioterror> what kind of applications?
<bioterror> which ones?
<sneekylinux> hi all
<gos> because these applications are not available for 10.10
<bioterror> there's always something to replace them
<bioterror> and the replacements are lighter and faster
<gos> xbcm for example?
<gos> for 10.10
<bioterror> xbox media center?
<gos> yes
<gos> mobile media converter
<gos> ?
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc#ppas
<bioterror> seems like they are not offering it for a maverick
<sneekylinux> they will in time
<bioterror> yeah
<gos> yes, package for 1:0.0~git20100815.6df10a0-1~
<gos> xbox
<gos> bioterror, but many applications stopped working with update 10.10
<gos> imsure
<gos> im sure
<sneekylinux> update or upgrade?
<gos> upgrade at 10.10 since 10.04
<sneekylinux> that could be your problem mate
<bioterror> I've been using only 10.10, I don't know what I'm missing :-)
<sneekylinux> ive been using ubuntu and its derivitives for a long time now ,and an upgrade imho is a bad way to go,better to re-install and have fresh
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I've used since 5.04 and upgraded them to 08.04, since that it's been more like "fresh is the way" :)
<sneekylinux> as things allways change mate
<gos> There are some applications that only work with a particular version of the distribution
<gos> bioterror, No sé cuál será el resultado esperar a una versión más estable y garantizada
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> I dont have google translate in my irc client ;)
<gos> I do not know what the outcome will wait for a version more stable and guaranteed
<gos> sorry
<bioterror> not bad idea
<bioterror> why to fix something that is working?
<bioterror> (actually I'm a wrong guy to ask that ;)
<gos> always want to improve
<gos> bioterror, bioterror, install opera and you can use their application independent translator ,inserted into your desktop or bar without opening opera
<gos> is very comfortable and the translator is good usability
<bioterror> I've sold my soul to G!
<gos> bioterror, I have wasted much of my life in order toasily use ubuntu
<bioterror> I've wasted a lot of my life ircing :-)
<gos> ... to use ubuntu easily
<bioterror> but good night ;)
<gos> bioteerror, ok tomorow more yet
<gos> bioterror, se fine by today , good night
#lubuntu 2010-10-05
<zkriesse> Hello Semitones
<Semitones> hello :) how's lubuntu these days?
<zkriesse> ah fine I guess
<zkriesse> don't use it myself
<manfredrasta> hi all
<manfredrasta> lubunters
<manfredrasta> I need help. My video is slow. I explain: youtube goes really slow and I think also my desktop.
<bioterror> youtube is always slow :D
<manfredrasta> i mean while playing the video
<bioterror> if you mean the download bar inside the progressbar
<manfredrasta> its like watching photographs
<manfredrasta> i dont mean the download bar :)
<manfredrasta> i know its slow
<manfredrasta> i mean the immage
<bioterror> that's sounds weird
<bioterror> so the problems is in the drivers
<bioterror> you're using laptop or what?
<manfredrasta> sorry. Laptop lubuntu 10.04
<manfredrasta> an old laptop
<manfredrasta> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP (rev 63)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> actually, I have to lift my hands up becouse these ubuntu systems doesnt use xorg.conf anymore nowdays
<bioterror> hard to say what kind of driver it is using atma.
<bioterror> atm.
<manfredrasta> i am using an xorg
<manfredrasta> because the resolution wasnt correct
<manfredrasta> so i created a new xorg and paste in it something a person told me
<bioterror> you did xorg -configure?
<manfredrasta> something like that
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> are you using vesa driver or what?
<manfredrasta> dont know
<manfredrasta> sorry im new
<manfredrasta> i didn't install any driver
<manfredrasta> i think
<manfredrasta> ...
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> what kind of laptop are you using?
<bioterror> dell, lenovo?
<manfredrasta> toshiba satellite pro
<manfredrasta> 4600
<bioterror> can you check from the /etc/X11/xorg.conf that you're using "Driver "trident"?
<manfredrasta> yep
<manfredrasta> one minute
<manfredrasta> in the section monitor its written: Driver: "trident"
<bioterror> you can try to replace it with "vesa"
<bioterror> if the driver doesnt work that well
<manfredrasta> just write vesa there?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> instead of trident
<manfredrasta> could happen that i cant see nothing anymore?
<bioterror> if it happens, you can always change it back to trident ;)
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> ill try
<manfredrasta> should rebbot after isnt it?
<bioterror> no you dont have to
<bioterror> you can just do ctrl alt backspace
<bioterror> it should kill the X
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> when i click save it ask me where i want to save it, i leave the same place and click ok, then ask me if im sure to rewritte it, click yes, and then it says that it is impossible to open the file for writing
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> open terminal, then do: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> or
<bioterror> you can do alt+f2 and type "gksudo <insert your texteditor here> /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without those ""
<manfredrasta> i think i dont have nano
<bioterror> I bet you have nano
<manfredrasta> si ill do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> yeah
<manfredrasta> now
<manfredrasta> when i try to save it
<manfredrasta> it ask me for the name of the file
<manfredrasta> and it is writen /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> yes
<manfredrasta> it gives me some options:
<bioterror> just press enter
<manfredrasta> ^G Guida            M-D Formato DOS     M-A Accoda          M-B File di backup
<bioterror> what?
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> :)
<manfredrasta> just press enter
<manfredrasta> :)
<bioterror> ^X and press enter
<manfredrasta> ill look if the chanbges were made ok
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> good
<manfredrasta> to kill X?
<bioterror> you can now check it again
<bioterror> and see if your changes are there
<manfredrasta> yes, my changes are there
<bioterror> if there really is that "vesa" instead of "trident"
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> kill X
<manfredrasta> ctr alt bckspace does nothing
<manfredrasta> i reboot
<manfredrasta> see you in two minutes
<bioterror> people uses too ancient hardware :D
<bioterror> did it work
<manfredrasta> hi again
<bioterror> ?
<manfredrasta> no
<bioterror> you didnt get any graphics?
<manfredrasta> it is better with trident
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> trident should be "accelerated"
<manfredrasta> so i am using trident again
<manfredrasta> ok
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I found something fun
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/239722 look at the last post :D
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 239722 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (Ubuntu) "xorg fails to correctly detect Satellite pro 4600 and 6000 screen resolution (affected: 3, heat: 31)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<manfredrasta> so?
<manfredrasta> this happened to me
<manfredrasta> i could only get 800x600 resolution
<manfredrasta> so i had to modify the xorg
<manfredrasta> now i have 1024x786
<bioterror> yeah
<manfredrasta> but my problem is other right now
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> you could check your CPU usage while watching flash
<bioterror> if it's slow
<manfredrasta> with flsh do you mean youtube videos?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> youtube = flash
<manfredrasta> how do i chek this?
<bioterror> take terminal and typo "top"
<manfredrasta> want me to pestebean it to you?
<manfredrasta> no
<bioterror> nope
<manfredrasta> it changes
<manfredrasta> :)
<bioterror> you can just check it out
<bioterror> if you want another kind of top you can do "sudo apt-get install htop2
<bioterror> "
<bioterror> htop"
<manfredrasta> this one is allright
<manfredrasta> or not
<manfredrasta> =?
<bioterror> yeah, is your CPU usage 100% while watching youtube videos?
<manfredrasta> 92,8%us is the maximun it has alreaddy got
<manfredrasta> at the beginning
<manfredrasta> 93,2% now!
<manfredrasta> wow
<manfredrasta> whta does it mean?
<bioterror> it's quite high
<manfredrasta> would mean my computer is not fast enough to youtube?
<bioterror> and you're only watching 320p or video
<bioterror> or something like that
<manfredrasta> so?
<bioterror> I've had same kind problems with my Pentium M 1,6GHz laptops
<bioterror> cant play vimeo -videos
<bioterror> or can, but those are horrible slow too
<manfredrasta> nothing to do?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> your laptop is almost 10 years old
<bioterror> quite quiet
<Timo_> ...hi there!
<bioterror> howdy
<Timo_> doing good
<Timo_> u
<Timo_> ?
<bioterror> wondering about lunch
<bioterror> should I stay or should I go
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> if I stay I'll be hungry :D
<rhobuntu-user> hi
<rhobuntu-user> My distro auto-logons as root. How do I reconfigure auto-login on LXDE?
<bioterror> /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> you could check that one out
<rhobuntu-user> eh
<rhobuntu-user> ok
<bioterror> did you find that "autologin=username"? :-)
<rhobuntu-user> bioterror: It's empty
<bioterror> it's not the correct file then
<rhobuntu-user> hmm
<rhobuntu-user> Where is the right one?
<bioterror> gotta boot to linux
<rhobuntu-user> kk
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~$ cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> [base]
<bioterror> # autologin=dgod
<bioterror> session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu
<bioterror> # numlock=0
<bioterror> greeter=/usr/lib/lxdm/lxdm-greeter-gtk
<bioterror> [server]
<bioterror> # arg=/usr/bin/X -nr vt1
<bioterror> [display]
<bioterror> gtk_theme=Clearlooks
<bioterror> bg=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<bioterror> bottom_pane=1
<bioterror> lang=1
<bioterror> theme=Lubuntu
<bioterror> [input]
<bioterror> that's how my file looks like
<bioterror> if you uncomment that autologin and your own username, it should work
<rhobuntu-user> hmm
<rhobuntu-user> I have no such file
<bioterror> you're using a lubuntu?
<rhobuntu-user> wait
<rhobuntu-user> I don't habe /etc/lxdm either
<rhobuntu-user> :O
<bioterror> :o
<rhobuntu-user> hmm
<rhobuntu-user> I'm running rhobuntu
<bioterror> okay
<rhobuntu-user> In the about menu of my terminal it says LXTerminal
<rhobuntu-user> Which is part of the lxde project
<bioterror> yes, but you can install it even on slackware which is running kde :D
<bioterror> maybe your rhobuntu is ment to be used as a root
<rhobuntu-user> Well
<rhobuntu-user> How do I do an ls of folders only?
<rhobuntu-user> bioterror: I should keep trying at least, for there is no other way geony will work
<bioterror> you should first find out which display manager it uses
<bioterror> is it gdm?
<bioterror> maybe it's under /etc/xdg/ if there's nothing in the desktop's menu selection
<rhobuntu-user> the shutdown window says lxde
<rhobuntu-user> fileman is used
<rhobuntu-user> pcman
<rhobuntu-user> nothing useful at /etc either
<bioterror> daamn
<bioterror> I gave my Qtek 9100 away and I can run linux on it too :D
<bioterror> gotta ask if I can get it back :-------D
<bioterror> oh god, it's b roken :D
<rhobuntu-user> lol
<rhobuntu-user> Well thanks
<rhobuntu-user> I
<bioterror> did you find that configure
 * rhobuntu-user is off
<bioterror> ? :D
<rhobuntu-user> nope
<bioterror> I bet it's intendent to be run as root
<bioterror> or have you created a user for it?
<rhobuntu-user> probz
<rhobuntu-user> yeah
<rhobuntu-user> with adduser
<bioterror> there's no graphical tools for it?
<rhobuntu-user> dunno
<rhobuntu-user> Don't think so
<sgh> I've got 3 problems with Lubuntu 10.10 which are (to my knowledge) related to the kernel and Ubuntu base, but I don't experience them in Xubuntu 10.10, therefore I'm quite confused. Grub doesn't create a Windows entry, whereas it does in Xubuntu; my internet connection is established according to network-manager but I can't access the internet (I can ping and IPv6 is supposed to be ignored); my printer isn't recognized in Lubuntu although i
<sgh> I don't want to complain about the lubuntu teams work, since its not their business to deal with hardware related things, yet I wonder how this issues occur although they don't occur in Xubuntu which is using the same base
<bioterror> using lubuntu with XP and no probs
<bioterror> you're not only one complaining that grub did not find your windows
<bioterror> are you using windows and linux on same hdd or are they on different?
<sgh> they are on the same
<sgh> I just wonder why Xubuntu recognizes the Windows partition although it's just as up to date as Lubuntu
<mmaksimov> Hi. I wonder if anyone here has much experience in Abiword. I mean, I'm going to set up an old machine with Lubuntu for a relative of mine, and the primary usage would be typewriter-type. However, I've recently had strange issues  with Abiword in mainstream Ubuntu 10.04, so I'm wondering if it will work for a computer-illiterate person?
<phillw> mmaksimov: I've had no problems with abiword.
#lubuntu 2010-10-06
<gilir> phillw, good news, I think I fixed the "Check CD for defects" in the iso :)
<manfredrasta> Hi guys, does anybody have information about the latest linux driver for my old laptop's vga? It's an old Trident CyberBlade XP coming integrated in a Toshiba Stellite Pro 4600 with Pentium 3? Actually it works fine both in LDE but got a slow response if I navigate through the desktops and while watching movies...
<manfredrasta> wow!
<Tir_Eoghan> greetings lads, and lasses
<mark76> Hola!
<mark76> Hey nothingspecial , is this Gnome with hidden panels or Xfce with hidden panels? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=170945&d=1285923168
<nothingspecial> mark76: That`s gnome with no panels ;)
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I am trying to install Lubuntu on a Windows XP machine but something is happening...; I downloaded the 'iso.torrent' and it works great on my VBox machine [Windows XP guest/Ubuntu Lucid host]; but now I am trying to do the same on a 'real' Windows machine and it just does not work [yes, I burned the iso file right; the problem is that somehow the [BOOT] directory goes missing in the Windows XP machine]; any i
<cyclist_2> furthermore: I only knew I had to extract [to check] the files in the iso file after trying [and failing] to boot the LiveCD; I compared that on the Wndows XP machine to the iso file I already have on my Ubuntu machine and the only difference is that the directory [BOOT] is missing on the iso file downloaded directly with the Windows XP one; I downloaded the iso.torrent twice now without any problem, but no joy...; how is 
<lubun2> how can I add to the 2 desktops I have right now?
<szczur> lubun2, virtual desktop numbers?
<szczur> -s
<lubun2> yes
<szczur> LXDE Menu -> Preferences -> Openbox Configuration Manager
<szczur> "Desktops" tab
<lubun2> szczur, ok thnks. let me install that bec I don't see it in my menu
<szczur> sudo apt-get install obconf
<lubun2> szczur, got it.  thanks a lot.
<szczur> :)
<lubun2> while we are at it iirc I used to be able to drag windows from one destop to other on the pager.  seems that is no longer the case?
<szczur> hmm, i'm not able to do it
<szczur> so i think it is not possible
<szczur> but i'm not sure :)
<lubun2> ok thnks.  no biggie
#lubuntu 2010-10-07
<Andre_Gondim> is it safe to use lubuntu maverick beta version?
<slooksterpsv> hello everyone; how is everyon doing tonight?
<slooksterpsv> hi
<Timo_> hey szczur!
<szczur> hi Timo_
<Timo_> how are you doing?:)
<szczur> good :)
<NeedHelp> hello everybody
<NeedHelp> hello everybody
<hosoka> hello everybody
<NeedHelp> hi
<hosoka> is er a way to upgrade lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<NeedHelp> can't help you hosoka, Im very new
<hosoka> no worries
<NeedHelp> is there someone else there pleeeeeease
<NeedHelp> :)
<hosoka> currently I am running 10.04 lubuntu
<hosoka> and testing the 10.10  and I saw some differences.
<hosoka> I do not wanna move all the things on the pc
<hosoka> I do not that ubuntu allows you to upgrade with alt+F2
<NeedHelp> no idea, sorry, hey hosoka, I'm searching for a way to install lubuntu without running it
<NeedHelp> Im mean loading the live cd
<NeedHelp> any idea?
<Tir_Eoghan> check out phillw.net I think he covers both those issues
<NeedHelp> ok I will
<Tir_Eoghan> of course I'm still learning the basics myself, so I haven't tried any of more complex stuff
<hosoka> maybe Tir_Eoghan knows the answer on my question ?
<hosoka> the only way i know is loading from the cd
<Tir_Eoghan> I'm afraid I don't know it, although if theres a way I'm sure it's on that website
<Tir_Eoghan> I'm debating upgrading myself
<Tir_Eoghan> of course, I'm torn between upgrading and destroying my os purposely (by installing flash) to test if online video will work on this puter.
<NeedHelp> ok Tir_Eoghan but I just can't load it on my old computer (only 128MB of RAM) and honestly on a faster computer I'd install some distro else!!!
<Tir_Eoghan> let me see if I can find the link on his forum I saw at one point
<bioterror> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Tir_Eoghan> ah, there we go thanks bioterror
<bioterror> np
<hosoka> ubot5: I have noticed that link, but that will install ubuntu only when only having lubuntu now.
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NeedHelp> lol
<hosoka> no worries. As I tried myself to. We all are to learn :-)
<hosoka> but I like to work with lubuntu
<hosoka> very light it is.
<NeedHelp> lol
<Tir_Eoghan> NeedHelp, I think this answeres your question http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=85
<hosoka> let me check
<NeedHelp> ok, see and tell you, thanks
<Tir_Eoghan> NeedHelp, or this one rather https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Minimal%20Install%20and%2064%20Bit
<NeedHelp> oh no Tir_Eoghan I know that method (the first) but ... with no connection if possible!!! I already downloaded the iso
<Tir_Eoghan> hosoka, yeah, lubuntu is the best.. first time I tried to run it, it ran poorly (not sure why) but next time I booted in it ran like a dream
<hosoka> yes
<NeedHelp> there's an option on the boot screen of Ubuntu so why not LUbuntu?!!!
<hosoka> I wanna upgrade to 10.10 but there are no guidance how to
<Tir_Eoghan> NeedHelp, thats beyond my knowledge, I'm sure one of the more experienced users will clear that up shortly though if you stick around
<NeedHelp> ok Tir_Eoghan thanks a lot
<NeedHelp> bye all
<hosoka> bye now
<nothingspecial> NeedHelp: Install a minimal ubuntu iso then once that is up and running install lubuntu-desktop. I`t will be a lot easier with a wired connection.
<Tir_Eoghan> nothingspecial, he left just a moment too soon
<nothingspecial> Tir_Eoghan: That always happens
<Tir_Eoghan> nothingspecial, must get kind of frustrating hehe
<nothingspecial> Tir_Eoghan: he he
<Tir_Eoghan> so heres a random foolish somewhat hypothetical question. Is there any way to properly secure an install of flash in this os? or am I asking for crippled os at that point (security wise)?
<mmaksimov> phillw, are you here?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<mmaksimov> kosaidpo, hello
<kosaidpo> im tryin to make woek this modem 3g alcatel x080S
<kosaidpo> mmaksimov: hello ; 0
<kosaidpo> any idea how
<mmaksimov> kosaidpo, sorry, no experience with modems
<kosaidpo> mmaksimov: : )
<kosaidpo> im goni crazu with this its rcognized tho already
<kosaidpo> but idkhow to use it
<phillw> mmaksimov: I'm lurking
<mmaksimov> phillw, if you still need to upload the beta2 iso I can do that -- provided you give me instructions
<mmaksimov> (better via email since I'm disconnecting at the moment)
<phillw> mmaksimov: the beta2 is only on torrent atm, as the final is dues out in next few days, I'm going to wait until julien has it ready.
#lubuntu 2010-10-08
<Mossyfunk> Lubuntu is WIN!!!
<phillw> hi Mossyfunk
<Mossyfunk> hello =)
<phillw> Mossyfunk: pop over to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<Mossyfunk> already there =)
<Mossyfunk> srry got exited
<highvoltage> Mossyfunk: I installed Lubuntu earlier this week and was also very impressed :)
<phillw> hiyas highvoltage, do join us on #lubuntu-offtopic
<Mossyfunk> hey highvoltage, yeah mate come over =)
<highvoltage> ok, I won't autojoin it since I'm already in way too many channels, but I'll hang out a bit :)
<Mossyfunk> I have lubuntu 10.04 on a bootable flash drive but cant boot from it..... is there a way to install from running another live cd?
<head_victim> Is there a place I can download a Lubuntu 10.10 ISO anywhere? I realise the beta2 was taken down for space reasons so I don't mind an older one if it's available.
<bioterror> head_victim, torrent should work
<head_victim> bioterror: ah k, I'll look into it then. Any suggestions for torrent program to use? I've never used torrents before.
<bioterror> for which operating system
<head_victim> Ubuntu
<bioterror> you should have transmission by default
<head_victim> bioterror: cheers, not as hard as I anticipated. My local mirror doesn't carry lubuntu is all.
<bioterror> glad I managed to help you out
<leszek> hi
<KukuNut> lubuntu ?day to go?
<OwaisL> hi, I am trying to install lubuntu 10.10 beta2, but I can't start the installer from live cd. It is asking for root password.
<leszek> OwaisL: try to start with sudo from within the terminal
<leszek> it shouldn't ask for a password as there is no one set
<OwaisL> and that would be sudo ubiquity-gtk
<OwaisL> ?
<leszek> I think so
<zer067> Hi to everyone
<Tir_Eoghan> uh oh, think I'm officially breaking my os hehe
<nothingspecial> Mark76: I see you got my message :)
<Mark76> Yeah, I did. Thanks :)
<nothingspecial> Mark76: Sorry I missed you
<Mark76> No problem
<Mark76> So what brings you to this room?
<nothingspecial> Mark76: Just because I have lubuntu on one of my boxes
<Mark76> Do you swap openbox for something snazzier too?
<nothingspecial> No
<nothingspecial> I kind of like it, plus I have a very heavily edited rc.xml
<Mark76> Fair enough
<Mark76> I find it a bit too basic
<nothingspecial> As you know, I have full blown gnome as well. But it runs very well on my netbook
<Mark76> That's cool
<Mark76> What specs does your netbook have?
<nothingspecial> I tried it because someone was having difficulty in a forum I moderate... and I like it
<Mark76> Gnome?
<nothingspecial> 1gig ram, and one of those atom things that is going to break anytime soon
<nothingspecial> No lubuntu
<Mark76> Oh right
<Mark76> I have 1 gig of RAM too
<Mark76> And I'm on a desktop :(
<nothingspecial> I have various old and broken pcs that do jobs for me. Four of them cost a combined £20
<nothingspecial> pcs = pc/netbooks
<Mark76> A thousand pounds!? It's outrageous. I shan't pay it
<nothingspecial> ha ha
<Mark76> God, I love that show
<Mark76> And I'm way outside the target demographic
<nothingspecial> Are you very old or very young?
<Mark76> I'm 44
<Mark76> But good comedy is good comedy no matter what time of day it's broadcast
<nothingspecial> Your only 9 years older than me, I though you were going to say 76
<Mark76> Heh
<Mark76> No
<nothingspecial> Can`t beat Faulty Towers in my book
<nothingspecial> got to go
<Mark76> K
<Mark76> Me too
<Mark76> Time to swap DEs again
<mmaksimov> #join #lubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> is there such a channel?
<semitones> guess there is :P
<semitones> I thought lubuntu was going to be official for 10.10. Did they decide depending on the official repos was too much hassle?
<mmaksimov> ughm, I believe lubuntu just couldn't get into schedule for being official in 10.10. It is still a goal, but probably for 11.04 cycle ;)
<mark76> What are the chances?
<mmaksimov> not sure, you may ask on the maillist or wait until Julien Lavergne appears here on the channel
<mmaksimov> personally, I'm quite comfortable with setting up several PPA-only packages.... however, I haven't yet switched to lubuntu on my "working" machine...
<mark76> Probably best not to for now
<mmaksimov> why? the only feature I actually miss at the moment is locking the system when restoring from suspend/hibernate
<mark76> Well if the developers don't think it's ready to become an official buntu
<mmaksimov> er.... the developers of which component?
<mark76> Ubuntu
<mmaksimov> can't remember anything "official" regarding lubuntu being (not) ready...
<mark76> Okay
<Tir_Eoghan> so lubuntu 10.10 is getting released in two days right?
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: lubuntu can run a dayor so behind, as it cannot be built until the ubuntu release comes out.
<Tir_Eoghan> phillw, ah, good to know
<Tir_Eoghan> phillw, thanks for giving me all the info and confidence to try lubuntu. Finally have 10.04 installed and it runs beautifully.. well that is until I installed flash, but thats kind of expected *grin*
<phillw> lol, flash is a problem accross the entire system. with 10.10 comes our own set of restricted extras which include flash etc.
<Tir_Eoghan> flash is a problem in windows too..
<Tir_Eoghan> I installed it then started getting the old familiar flash errors in websites.. and remembered what it was like, at least when flash crashes in this system it doesn't take down the whole os. just itself
<Tir_Eoghan> still, I can't wait to upgrade and remove flash entirely..
<Tir_Eoghan> installed it as an experiment to see if my puter could watch streaming video on this light of a os, naturally doesn't matter how light the os is, flash is just a flawed program
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: you-tube are running a trial with html5, which chromium supports. no need for flash at all :)
<Tir_Eoghan> phillw, ooh, nice.. That will be a good improvement.. now if they can just work out the problem with all the content being poor in youtube it might be worth watching.
<phillw> lol, lubuntu cannot do anything about what people post up ;)
<Tir_Eoghan> only so many times one can watch cats falling off couches before one goes completely insane
<Tir_Eoghan> lol
<phillw> but as proof of concept it is useful.
<Tir_Eoghan> although wouldn't that be a brilliant update. "Lubuntu, now adds taste and quality to content providers content"
<Tir_Eoghan> "Tried watching an Uwe Boll movie in theaters? Now, try watching it on Lubuntu, and see the improvement. The OS that makes the media seem competent"
<Tir_Eoghan> just a little flight of fancy there..
<phillw> lol
<Tir_Eoghan> just wish hulu would switch to html5, hulu occasionally has decent content
<Tir_Eoghan> I think I'll give 10.10 beta 2 an install this weekend
<Tir_Eoghan> now that I've gotten used to not being afraid of updates (windows), I feel like having the updated version.
<Tir_Eoghan> thanks for the info, I'm heading out to do some errands
#lubuntu 2010-10-09
<Tir_Eoghan> It keeps on blowing my mind how complete this OS really is, I'm searching for additional functions online that I used to have with windows, and find out that particular program is built into another program... wow
<Tir_Eoghan> err.. function is built into another program already on the os
<head_victim> Does anyone know of a "main notification" panel application that works under lubuntu?
<head_victim> main should be mail sorry
<kosaidpo> hello
<W3ird_N3rd> just wondering is this is a known issue, I installed Lubuntu 10.04, had the kernel updated from 2.6.32-21 to 2.6.32-25 and when I boot that kernel, it just seems to end up in a kernel panic during boot
<W3ird_N3rd> caps/scroll blinking on keyboard
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: try to boot from the recover mode
<W3ird_N3rd> I admit I didn't try that. I just booted the old kernel again
<W3ird_N3rd> and I've frozen the kernel package
<kosaidpo> well lucky u still have the old do never  remove ur old ones
<W3ird_N3rd> still strange that such a minor jump would end up in a kernel panic. makes me think something went wrong in the update process
<W3ird_N3rd> but otherwise lubuntu is great. I'm now chatting, browsing and listening to music on a Celeron 500Mhz laptop with 384MB RAM. :)
<kosaidpo> haha yeh me too even lately i noticed its lil slowy tho
<kosaidpo> or mybe this coolness doesnt feed my needs anymore LOL ( i need sumthin lighter)
<bioterror> kosaidpo, arch bang ;)
<W3ird_N3rd> kosaidpo, DSL :P
<kosaidpo> yehh  the other day i read abt archlinux but its kinda not easy to install for me
<kosaidpo> since its all in cmd
<kosaidpo> bioterror: archbang its like archlinux in the install
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: dsl ??
<W3ird_N3rd> yeah\
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: you mean desole
<W3ird_N3rd> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<bioterror> kosaidpo, it's more like crunchbang but much better
<kosaidpo> ahh but icant install it via the cmd i need to lear abt partionin and stuff via the cmd
<W3ird_N3rd> but I like the fact lubuntu still supports pretty much all stuff I need, like WiFi with WPA2 (within the GUI)
<W3ird_N3rd> something like that won't happen with DSL
<bioterror> archbang uses graphical installer
<kosaidpo> bioterror: ohh isi t lighter then lubuntu and how about the feature  are they like lubuntu ?
<W3ird_N3rd> text-based installer, at least the one for Debian and Ubuntu, isn't much harder than the GUI installer. It just doesn't look as pretty.
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: well tthen if thers no gui and other stuff ill end up in blakc screen : D
<bioterror> :D
<W3ird_N3rd> I don't know arch, I would assume you get X after installation?
<W3ird_N3rd> still, you can get lighter than that
<bioterror> actually archbang is all against what arch linux itself is all about
<W3ird_N3rd> make a minimum debian install and browse with lynx, play music with mpg123..
<W3ird_N3rd> and IRC with whatever textbased client you can find
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> with telnet
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> browser web also with telnet
<W3ird_N3rd> damn
<W3ird_N3rd> I actually do use lynx sometimes. Not because it's practical but just because I can.
<bioterror> I prefer links, but sometimes lynx is more handy
<kosaidpo> what telnet what ikno its a protocol is it ?? noob me : (
<bioterror> telnet www.google.com 80
<bioterror> then you can say "show" without ""
<bioterror> :-)
<kosaidpo> bioterror: ???
<W3ird_N3rd> kosaidpo, you type "telnet www.google.com 80" in a terminal
<W3ird_N3rd> although that's not very useful, it seems you can't give any GET arguments
<kosaidpo> ahh so is t broswer in tht cmd line ?? right ?
<W3ird_N3rd> no
<W3ird_N3rd> try it and you'll understand
<kosaidpo> telnet: could not resolve http://www.google.com/80: Name or service not known
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: see wht i get
<kosaidpo> i was right its protocol : )
<W3ird_N3rd> you should enter only "telnet www.google.com 80"
<W3ird_N3rd> no http
<W3ird_N3rd> what did you enter exactly?
<kosaidpo> well icpy n paste n it replace it with http but now ityped it n its loadin sumthin hang on
<bioterror> :D
<kosaidpo> its takin forever tho
<W3ird_N3rd> when it says "escape character is"
<W3ird_N3rd> you type "show" and press enter
<W3ird_N3rd> personally I would prefer wget over this solution :P
<kosaidpo> Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request.
<kosaidpo> haha i can the html
<kosaidpo> thats so not pretty dude i live in 2010 not 1960 : D
<kosaidpo> i shud take advantage tho of this progress dont you think ?? uhn
<W3ird_N3rd> yes
<W3ird_N3rd> from now on you should always browse everything with telnet
<W3ird_N3rd> so you don't have to buy memory upgrades anymore
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: haha why so noo im not for it im against its ugly
<kosaidpo> thats why  isaid i live in 2010 not 1960
<kosaidpo> as in this is the way for those who lived in this period
<W3ird_N3rd> well you're as old as you feel, that's what they say.
<kosaidpo> W3ird_N3rd: hahaha but not that far to surf the net that way tho
 * W3ird_N3rd gotta go\
<W3ird_N3rd> good luck in the 1960s :P
<TassLehoff> hi, salut
<TassLehoff> is there anybody here who can help me ?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> which one is good/easy to use and intuitve  and got a big community archbang or crunchbang ?
<Kurdistan> I my dear friends
<slow-motion> hi
<Kurdistan> hey
<Kurdistan> will lubuntu release stable beta tomorrow?
<bioterror> I think there's no reason to release a new beta becouse we're so close to a new final release
<Kurdistan> bioterror will the final release come tomorrow?
<Kurdistan> the iso
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner1.png hoho
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Kurdistan> bioterror will lubuntu become official accepted derivate of ubuntu tomorrow?
<bioterror> I have no idea
<bioterror> I have no connections to canonical :D
<Kurdistan> bioterror how can I uninstall some application that came preinstalled without uninstalling lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> you dont have to care about lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<Kurdistan> even when I have lubuntu 10.04 installed?
<Kurdistan> so I can uninstall parcellite without make lubuntu-desktop installation again?
<Kurdistan> then what is the difference between nvidia-current and  nvidia-current-modaliases?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Remove%20lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> Kurdistan, apt-cache show nvidia-current-modaliases
<Kurdistan> bioterror you recommend?
<bioterror> what?
<Kurdistan> which do you think is best?
<bioterror> I dont have nvidia, I have ati :D
<Kurdistan> bioterror cool
<Kurdistan> people normally have problem with ati under linux
<bioterror> I have 4350 or what ever and using hdradeon drivers
<bioterror> no problems
<Kurdistan> cool
<Kurdistan> bioterror I hope lubuntu control center will come up
<bioterror> it disappeared :D
<Kurdistan> xubuntu have really nice one'
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/lubuntu-desktop-ppa/
<Kurdistan> I hope this will be pre-installed
<Kurdistan> looks really great
<bioterror> yeah
<ayush1> why isn't lubuntu an official derivative yet?
<Kurdistan> ayush1 becuase it must become more stable I think and live up to the ubuntu standard
<Kurdistan> I think people here talked about 11.04 it will be official derivate
<ayush1> I see
<Kurdistan> ayush1, lubuntu is good if you like fast and light desktop
<Kurdistan> and minimalistic
<ayush1> Kurdistan: yes. i have an old computer which needs lubuntu
<Kurdistan> if you want more things preinstalled ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu comes with more application preinstalled
<ayush1> so how many more hours? any idea?
<Kurdistan> ayush1 then lubuntu is the perfect one for you
<Kurdistan> or xubuntu
<Kurdistan> I tried out pclinuxos 2010 lxde edition and it was slow
<Kurdistan> but it did fined my drivers and installed it
<Kurdistan> ayush1 for me I install from livecd with my usb
<bioterror> archbang is fast as hell, salix is too pretty damn fast
<Kurdistan> installation takes max 15 min for me
<Kurdistan> then install things you like add 10-15 min
<Kurdistan> finished
<Kurdistan> and tweak
<Kurdistan> done :)
<Kurdistan> bioterror archbang is derivate of arch? then it is rolling release?
<bioterror> yes
<Kurdistan> bioterror do they use lxde or openbox?
<bioterror> openbox
<Kurdistan> okey
<bioterror> they tried lxde, but dropped it
<Kurdistan> is it faster then lubuntu on boot-time?
<bioterror> could be
<Kurdistan> arch is really geeky is archbang like arch? not user-friendly?
<Kurdistan> I think salix is also geeky?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> lubuntu is too :)
<bioterror> my laptops batteri drained
<bioterror> gotta use phone
<highvoltage> ayush1: I believe lubuntu will have to be built on canonical's infrastructure before it would be considered
<sneeky> hi guys
<bioterror> hi
<sneeky> thanks for that bio
<sneekylinux> thanks for that bio,was just doing a test video..
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> hope my nick looks good on it
<bioterror> maybe I should have used capital letters :D
<ayush1> sneekylinux: nice youtube channel you have :)
<sneekylinux> maybe,as the fonts were not too good,but at least you replied and will be on screen tomorrow
<sneekylinux> ta mate
<bioterror> :-)
<sneekylinux> i do have lubuntu on a test machine by the way,and all is good at the moment
<bioterror> yeah, 10.10 with lastest packages is awesome
<sneekylinux> i do find that lubuntu,because it is so light runs my video editing stuff a lot better too
<leszek> hi
<Kurdistan> hey leszek
<Kurdistan> dear lubuntu user have you guys made up your mineds about lxde control center in maverick?
<leszek> it won't be included in maverick as far as I know
<leszek> we have lubuntu control center in the ppas
<Kurdistan> leszek so I need to add ppa for lubuntu control center?
<Kurdistan> why can you guy make it preinstalled?
<leszek> because it isn't in the official ubuntu repo and it didn't make it before freeze
<Kurdistan> leszek can I use the control center in lubuntu 10.04?
<leszek> yes
<Kurdistan> were is the ppa?
<leszek> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Kurdistan> leszek I have lubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> why can I not see it in synaptic?
<leszek> because its in the maverick repo
<Kurdistan> I see
<Kurdistan> when I install lubuntu maverick
<leszek> just download it from here directly: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lubuntu-control-center/lubuntu-control-center_0.3~ppa1_all.deb
<Kurdistan> I can from synaptic install lubuntu control center?
<leszek> & lxkeymap from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lxkeymap/lxkeymap_0.2~ppa2_all.deb
<leszek> and lxproxy from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lxproxy/lxproxy_0.1~ppa1_all.deb
<leszek> just download the debs and install them and then you get lubuntu control center + lxkeymap
<Kurdistan> nice
<Kurdistan> I will see how it looks
<Kurdistan> lescek when I install nvidia common. then install nvidia current, moadalis.. something comes up
<Kurdistan> why not only nvidia current?
<Kurdistan> leszek nice control center
<Kurdistan> I hope lubuntu can fined inspiration from xubuntu control center
<leszek> :)
<leszek> Kurdistan: sry I don't get the nvidia question
<Kurdistan> leszek, when install nvidia common
<Kurdistan> becuase when I take fined hardware on lubuntu it fineds nothing
<Kurdistan> I must install nvidia common
<leszek> really !? interesting. Normally it should find your nvidia hardware and offer you to install the driver automatically
<Kurdistan> then when I install nvidia current it is nvidia-current-modaliases that is installed and not nvidia-current
<leszek> hmm... strange
<leszek> isn't there an nvidia-glx package ?
<Kurdistan> yes there is but not installed
<leszek> the nvidia-current is a normal package that does not require the modaliases package
<leszek> are you installing it with apt-get ?
<Kurdistan> leszek no with hardware drivers and then pick nvidia current
<Kurdistan> when I look it up it is nvidia-current modaliases that is installed
<Kurdistan> maybe it explans why it is so slow when I use the closed
<leszek> if you have a current nvidia card install it with synaptic or apt-get
<Kurdistan> leszek so you recommend apt-get or synaptic?
<leszek> its basically the same
<leszek> use the one you like more
<Kurdistan> okey. :) will try brb.
<Kurdistan> leszek now I can dont have nvidia control center. the green thing.
<phillw> gilir: szczur I'm not too sure where we are up to on this one, but could someone take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591277  Thanks
<Kurdistan> phillw :) welcome
<phillw> hiyas Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> every thing fined with you my friend
<Kurdistan> :) I did take look on lubuntu control panel
<phillw> smiling both ends ;-)
<Kurdistan> really polished but not good like xfce control center in xubuntu
<bioterror> ahhh phillw ol' mate ;)
<gilir> phillw, seems more an amarok problem than a lubuntu one
<bioterror> I've been missing you as a child of light who guides our little friends who has lost the trail from the path of light
<phillw> gilir: if you could reply, it was the forum staff member who posted me to have a look at it, as you know; if the staff people ask me, I am duty bound to seek a reply :)
<Kurdistan> lol you guys are funny like hell :)
<Kurdistan> brb
 * phillw waves to bioterror
<gilir> phillw, ok, but I'm quite busy now, I'll do it later
<phillw> gilir: appreciated :)
<Kurdistan> hmm nvidia-current does not show option-nvidia green thing :)
<Kurdistan> nvidia-current-modaliases only shows
<Kurdistan> nvidia x server setting is the name
<Kurdistan> does any body know why?
<phillw> Kurdistan: I'm sorry I cannot help on nvidia issues
<Kurdistan> fritte välkommen :)
<|friTTe|> thx
<|friTTe|> fresh 10.10 beta 2 install done, the gui way
<phillw> |friTTe|: only a couple of days to go until Julien releases the final 10.10 beta ;-)
<|friTTe|> phillw,  yeah
<|friTTe|> guess i can make an update then
<Kurdistan> phillw :) lubuntu control center can be installed from lubuntu maverick repo
<phillw> but you will be automatically get any updates for that release.
<|friTTe|> yeah
<Kurdistan> polished but not so good yet
<|friTTe|> did the ubiquity live cd this time
<|friTTe|> loked good and worked nice
<phillw> Kurdistan: tbh, the developers have been concentrating on stability, the eye candy (making it look pretty) is important, but further down the list :)
<Kurdistan> phillw mean the function
<Kurdistan> xubuntus control center is the best control center in all buntu derivates
<Kurdistan> it is really close to mandrivas one
<Kurdistan> mandriva have the best one out there
<phillw> as I'm a cli person, I don't tend to use control centers; but i appreciate that they are important.
<Kurdistan> phillw I understand. In xubuntu much of the goddies is included in the control center.
<Kurdistan> you can almonst do everything from there
<Kurdistan> really easy for newbie
<Kurdistan> but lubuntu works fine :)
<|friTTe|> whats that name for the tool for menuchanging?
<Kurdistan> fritte you mean openbox konfig.?
<tenochslb> how is lubuntu project coming along? you think it will work on a p4 with 512 mB of ram?
<Kurdistan> teno, yes it will.
<Kurdistan> it is really light
<|friTTe|> obmenu
<Tir_Eoghan> it will fly on that tenoch, mines a 400mhz celeron with 182mb's ram.. and it works like a dream
 * Tir_Eoghan complete newbie as well
<phillw> tenochslb: lubuntu has far more room than it needs on 512MB :) It will be a very happy baby :D
<phillw> tenochslb: "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu."
<tenochslb> phillw, so where are the mirrors?
<tenochslb> which version do you recommend?
<phillw> tenochslb: 10.10 is due out in a couple of days, I have a mirror for the 10.04 on my server; but tbh - It's worth waiting a couple of days.
<tenochslb> ok
<tenochslb> i will wait
<Tir_Eoghan> It's currently useing 112mb's of ram on my system.. Thats with xchat running with two chatrooms, chromium up, and xfce4 running (plus whatever necessary system stuff)
<phillw> the devs have made a lot of changes. the 10.10 beta2 is available via torrent,
<phillw> that will auto update on final release.
 * Tir_Eoghan goes to download 10.10 beta 2
<Tir_Eoghan> 10.10 is even leaner and faster, right phill?
<|friTTe|> go with that Tir_Eoghan
<|friTTe|> im on a newly installed one now
<phillw> there is an option, via minimal install, to not include all the packages that lubuntu ships. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<phillw> they have removed some stuff that just does not work, as pcmanfm takes more of the 'strain' of things like samba support.
<Tir_Eoghan> |friTTe|, will do, I'm anxious to get flash off of this baby.. I installed that to see if it would ruin the OS, and it didn't but I still don't like having it on here.
<Kurdistan> brb guys/girl this computer needs reboot
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: you still need flash for some sites, html5 is still in early days of adoption.
<Tir_Eoghan> phillw, I can wait, I really cant stand flash
<Tir_Eoghan> In my estimation it's like willingly installing a trojan on your computer
<|friTTe|> phillw,  this install seems to be smoother than the minimal, had alot of bugs
<|friTTe|> now i just need to tweak and config to my liking
<phillw> |friTTe|: the minimal was a 1st attempt, it is part of the project goal to have a minimal iso available; but it takes up time from the developers. The exisiting one is what I 'threw together' to get around the RAM requirements of ubiquity. With the 10.10 comes a newer desktop package that can be added.
<|friTTe|> aa ok
<|friTTe|> well it fast a fast installation and it worked =)
<Tir_Eoghan> wheres the best place to get the torrent, I found one omgubuntu.co.uk but unsure if thats the best place
<phillw> |friTTe|: please remember that lubuntu is still a young project, and there is a only a few people able to devote time to its development. Myself and Zach try like crazy to keep the documentation upto date, but I'm not a programmer
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-maverick-beta2.iso.torrent  should have it.
<Tir_Eoghan> thanks phillw
<|friTTe|> phillw,  i now bro, the team is doing an awesome job with the os
<|friTTe|> and you guys with the docu
<phillw> I have the beta1 on my server area, you can get it from there and just update it if the torrent is not 'playing'
<|friTTe|> i got a soft spot for lubuntu =) running Standard buntu on my maincomputer
<|friTTe|> but lu is something special
<phillw> It has a lot of goodwill from the *buntu family towards it; I know that from my interactions with people who do things like approve the bots on here. We're not officially recognised yet but I am always treated by such people as if we are, as they know it the goal for lubuntu.
<Tir_Eoghan> whats the benefit of getting recognized officially? besides the obvious recognition
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: it is the official endorsement from Canonical, along with server access for the iso's etc. :)
<Tir_Eoghan> ah, I see. So it essentially just makes it a lot easier to get it out to people
 * phillw is scared for when we get it, coz this room will get really busy :)
<Tir_Eoghan> hehe, that is a scary thought..
<phillw> so all of you who have been helping test it are expected to help out n00bs :P
<Tir_Eoghan> whew, dodged a bullet there. Can't stand noobs, after all I know them too well.. it's kind of a self hate sort of thing
<phillw> it's one of the reasons for the creation of #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> which is where we should be having this chat :P
<Tir_Eoghan> hehe
<phillw> #lubuntu will become a support channel.
#lubuntu 2010-10-10
<Timo_> hey guys! Howdy!
<Timo_> szczur: I miss you @ #lubuntu-offtopic
<Kurdistan> hey
<Timo_> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> How are you timo bimo?
<phillw> Kurdistan: join us in #lubuntu-offtopic
<Kurdistan> okej
<szczur> Timo_, :)
<Kurdistan> timo join lubunu-offtopic
<Timo_> I'm always in lubuntu-offtopic
<TassLehoff> hi
<jrmy> someone explain the difference between lubuntu vs ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu use lxde and xubuntu xfce
<Kurdistan> both is good. abot flavor and what you want from distro.
<jrmy> i dont know if i care so much.. i do liek how xubuntu's setup is and the xfce terminal.. but speed is the main issue
<Kurdistan> jrmy I think lubuntu can be faster
<Kurdistan> lubuntu is lighther
<jrmy> is there screen shots of lubuntu?
<Kurdistan> jrmy yes
<jrmy> will i find them on the lubuntu website?
<Kurdistan> http://www.seoexpertconsultants.com/index.php?linux&release=Lubuntu%2010.04
<jrmy> looks like windows
<latiter> hey
<latiter> anyone here?
<jrmy> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrmy> im not sure if i want to switch to lubuntu
<Tir_Eoghan> give the livecd a try
<Kurdistan> jrmy if you are pleased with xubuntu stay with xubuntu
<latiter> hehe kk . Aynone has an idea for that? I've got a Dell latitute laptop with a broadcom chip it is the 4306 rev. 3.... but it's working with the b43 drivers not with the legacy like it was said in the tut. but in ubuntu this is no issue, in lubuntu there is no b43-fwcutter or anyhting.. i haven't got wlan nor a lan connection, how can i install the wlan driver?
<jrmy> well i had no knowledge of lubutnu till now.. i had switched from ubuntu because of speed issue when i heard about xubuntu
<jrmy> Kurdistan: where might i find a list of preinstalled apps and other stuff?
<Kurdistan> for lubuntu or xubuntu?
<latiter> ifconfig wlan0 = SIOSCIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<jrmy> Kurdistan: lubuntu
<jrmy> i pretty much know xubuntu now
<Kurdistan> jrmy honestly did you take a look at the pictures?
<jrmy> yes
<Kurdistan> there you can see :) default application in lubuntu lucid
<Kurdistan> maverick have replaced some and removed some
<jrmy> ah, i didnt notice t showing all the apps
<Kurdistan> :)
<jrmy> what does it use liek how ubuntu and xubuntu use thunar and nautilus
<jrmy> (dont know what this is called)
<Kurdistan> jrmy pcman
<Kurdistan> it is lighter
<Kurdistan> like I said if you like xubuntu stay with xubuntu
<jrmy> i'll have to try it to like it or not
<Kurdistan> but if you want a lighter ubuntu derivate lubuntu is the one
<Kurdistan> download the livecd burn to a cd or usb
<jrmy> right
<Kurdistan> if you have really old computer I think lubuntu is better
<Kurdistan> it uses less ram
<Kurdistan> but then xubuntu have som goddies that lubuntu lacks
<jrmy> which are?
<Kurdistan> latiter stil here?
<latiter> yeah
<Kurdistan> try out wifi rader or wicd
<Kurdistan> if you want your wifi connection to work if lubuntus doesnt
<latiter> mhm i don't think that's the problem.
<latiter> the problem is that my wifi card needs firmware which isn't installed
<Kurdistan> latiter it fined mine out of the box
<latiter> how can i install wicd without being connected to a network? ;)
<Kurdistan> damn is it late. I think you can look in terminal. but now I can not remenber command lines. :)
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> i just realized that
<Kurdistan> latiter you are connectet. :)
<latiter> yeah, with another pc
<jrmy> well if you have a flash drive im sure its an easy task
<Kurdistan> :) I hope you have remenberd to press wifi button
<jrmy> i hate it when i do that
<latiter> No. How should it be an easy task when i have a flash drive? the only solution i can think of is, i will build fwcutter on my own and ectracting witht that the driver. mhm
<phillw> latiter: is it a wifi problem or ethernet?
<latiter> it is a problem with my wlan card... the driver seems okay. but the firmware is needed ( broadcom 4306 rev.3) ... i tetsted it with arch linux where it needed the b43 firmware from the wlan site of kernel.org
<Kurdistan> have nice evening
<Kurdistan> I am going to bad
<latiter> good night
<latiter> It is somehow strange, that it is no issue with ubuntu, but with lubuntu.
<phillw> latiter: that is odd, as lubuntu is built on the ubuntu kernel. However http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699 may be of help?
<latiter> thanks phillw, but what is meant by navigating to the pool ?
<phillw> latiter: are you running from live usb?
<latiter> no installed from a usb
<latiter> running the system already
<phillw> then you do need that section, that is only for people running off usb
<phillw> latiter: take a bit of time and read through that posting, last time I needed broadcom with lubuntu I just got it via restricted drivers.
<latiter> yeah thanks for that i'm trying it!
<aguitel> phillw, hello ,what about lubuntu 10.10?
<phillw> aguitel: lubuntu 10.10 will be out when it is ready, we are not tied to this 10/10/10 stuff, Julien will only release it when built and happy.
<aguitel> phillw, ok
<latiter> mhm i installed b43-fwcutter now through the .deb package...but it won't process the driver =/
<phillw> latiter: I got mine working okay, for info on wireless problems I'd really suggest heading over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 they have a set of stickies you can read and you can also ask specific questions (please use the lubuntu tag and mention you're using lubuntu, so they can help you better).
<jrmy> can lubuntu be just as useful as ubuntu?
<jrmy> as for what you can use
<jrmy> idk maybe that is to broad of a question
<sebsebseb> Hi
<leszek> hi
<|friTTe|> \o
<|friTTe|> so guys, im perfecting my kitchen comp Lubu 10.10, what photosoftware should i go with? shotwell nd fspot is gnome
<leszek> shotwell is pretty much one of the fastest
<|friTTe|> ok
<|friTTe|> well i guess i can give it a try
<|friTTe|> im on gnome on my other desktop, but im trying other alts on this one =)
<|friTTe|> gnomme isnt exactly light righ
<leszek> gthumb is also very good for viewing and basic editing but the management features are a little bit outdated
<|friTTe|> ok
<leszek> gnome uses definitely more system ressources than lxde ;)
<|friTTe|> yeah
<|friTTe|> hhee
<|friTTe|> well this one got 1gb ram but the gfx vćard is the biggest problem
<|friTTe|> its some Amd sempron processor with onboard Via
<|friTTe|> scrolling webpages isnt smooth =D
<slow-motion> is lubuntu 10.10 out already? i dont see it on the website
<|friTTe|> beta 2
<|friTTe|> final comes out once Julien has done his magic hehe
<slow-motion> ok
<|friTTe|> but beta 2 is smooth and you can update to final
<Kurdistan> I guys when will lubuntu release
<Kurdistan> btw when lubuntu comes out I will install it
<Kurdistan> I installed ubuntu stable maverick
<bioterror> there's no new xubuntu neither
<bioterror> kubuntu is, but who really likes that KDE ;)
<Kurdistan> haha bioterror kde-hater?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu maverick my mouse seems to not work
<Kurdistan> xubuntu is released
<Kurdistan> now only lubuntu left :P
<kosaidpo> Kurdistan: hello will lubuntu be supportel by cannonical ?
<Kurdistan> kosaidpo not in maverick
<Kurdistan> hopefully next release cicle
<kosaidpo> ohh okies cus i read somewhere in the net that it will be
<leszek> kosaidpo: it was planned for maverick (10.10) but didn't work out somehow
<bioterror> Kurdistan, I've tried KDE many times and everytime Im even more dissapointed
<bioterror> Kurdistan, controls are weird, configurations are weird and it just feels so awful
<Kurdistan> haha bioterror
<bioterror> I'm not suprised that gnome is teh winnah ;)
<leszek> bioterror: I hope not only kde on kubuntu, because IMHO thats the worst kde integration I ever saw
<bioterror> I've tried that Chakra too
<bioterror> http://chakra-project.org/
<leszek> but if you having problems with the overall look and feel then its simply "a liking" thing
<kosaidpo> bioterror: kde its kinda slowy and hungry ressource
<Kurdistan> guys/girls brb reboot
<kosaidpo> plus it need time to get used to it
<bioterror> dolphin is awesome
<leszek> kosaidpo: kde is in fact not only a desktop but a whole software collection, if take a look at all the stuff you get with it
<bioterror> beats shit out of nautilus
<bioterror> kde = desktop environment
<bioterror> just like xfce and gnome
<leszek> bioterror: its called KDE SC nowadays :P
<kosaidpo> yehh i kno hihi mean its not smple like other
<kosaidpo> s
<kosaidpo> like gnome or LXDE
<leszek> K(ool) Desktop Environment Software Compilation :P
<kosaidpo> or w,e
<kosaidpo> or xfce
<leszek> except for the fact it ships with lots more software
<leszek> gnome & xfce & lxde ships even with huge difference of default apps
<leszek> -s
<kosaidpo> leszek: bioterror you guys kde users ?? if so can you tell me what features you like most in it
<Kurdistan> back
<kosaidpo> Kurdistan: are you a muslim ??
<leszek> kosaidpo: Activities
<kosaidpo> leszek: sorry didnt get it
<Kurdistan> kosaidpo, funny question is that important?
<leszek> " you guys kde users ?? if so can you tell me what features you like most in it" I like the most and use the most activities in kde 4. From a developers point of view solid is also very interesting
<kosaidpo> leszek: well i jst wanna have an idea thats all not funny or anythin : D
<Kurdistan> I am not muslim. I dont believe in Allah. I dont believe in religion but If I would choose I would choose the zerdesti
<bioterror> :D
<kosaidpo> Kurdistan: i jst asked thats all well im too sorry for you cus you say/think like this
<kosaidpo> cus i kno the country kurdistan i hear of it but idk wht religion has
<kosaidpo> so yeah
<bioterror> I sold my soul to BSD Daemon ;)
<Kurdistan> we should not talk religion here
<Kurdistan> kosaidpo, ubuntu support muslims too.
<Kurdistan> they have there own distro/derivate
<Kurdistan> you can install it and try out
<Kurdistan> brb reboot
<TassLehoff> hi
<bioterror> hi
<phillw> and now we wait :)
<phillw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
 * gilir is still testing the final iso ...
<_friTTe_> \o gilir
<_friTTe_> sounds good :)
<gilir> not so good, the usb installation is badly broken for me :/
<gilir> I don't know if it's my system, or the iso itself
<phillw> cheers gilir, I wasn't sure what your workload was for today.
<phillw> gilir: have you had a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572058 ?
<gilir> phillw, it's not a problem when I boot, but when I install :(
<gilir> I'll make 2 extras tests, if I can't see the problem, I'll publish with a note
<gilir> At least, "Check disk" and "Install" menu entries now work :)
<phillw> Cool, no more manual md5checksum writing for phillw :)
<_friTTe_> you are a legend
<_friTTe_> =)
<phillw> I'll pop it onto usb and try the 10.10 on my system once you release it.
 * phillw checks data allowance, still has 3.8GB and 16 days to use it :)
<Kurdistan> back again girls/boys :)
<econdudeawesome> was Lubuntu 10.10 released today?
<Kurdistan> I got explained how to fix ugly splash after installning nvidia closed
<Kurdistan> econdudeawesome you mean the fast buntu?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> it will come when the guys feel it is polished
<Kurdistan> maybee one or two days delay
<phillw> econdudeawesome: the iso is being builtand tested, but not yet released.
<phillw> wb Kurdistan
<econdudeawesome> fair enough. I'll update later then :-D
<econdudeawesome> Kurdistan: of course its the fast buntu :-)
<Kurdistan> :) the fast buntu is delay
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> phillw thx
<phillw> econdudeawesome: if you're running lubuntu 10.10beta series, you will just need to update.
<gilir> Lubuntu 10.10 is released : https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02557.html
<gilir> please use the torrent ;)
<leszek> nice :)
 * phillw blushes
<|friTTe|> =)
<|friTTe|> mine seems to be updated
<|friTTe|> hehe according to update manager
<phillw> |friTTe|: it should auto update, it is only the building of the new iso for installations that takes a little time :)
<|friTTe|> yeah
<|friTTe|> oh no, waiting....omg..dont like =D
 * phillw the scurrying sound is me desperately running around and updating the wiki pages, please let me know of any I miss (I always manage to miss at least one ;-) )
<phillw> I'll strangle that Zach next time he's on :P
<phillw> hmmm, seeding via 3G dongle, well, it should be good for a laugh :)
<|friTTe|> hehe
<Kurdistan> lubuntu is released
<Kurdistan> :P
<|friTTe|> grabbing the iso now, will help out seeding hehe
<|friTTe|> Kurdistan,  yeah, done the upgrade?
<|friTTe|> im waiting for it to show up =P
<|friTTe|> phillw,  wich torrent should i download for te seeding?
<Kurdistan> fritte :P haha no
<Kurdistan> was kidding
<Kurdistan> Lubuntu is the way to go
<Kurdistan> Ubuntu is to slow
<|friTTe|> yeah i know
<|friTTe|> im waiting for some updates for my Lubu 10.10 now
<|friTTe|> Lubuntu 10.10 is released : https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02557.html
<Kurdistan> is lubuntu maverick stable released?
<|friTTe|> thats the new one
<|friTTe|> hehe
<Kurdistan> I will install it later on
<|friTTe|> yeah
<|friTTe|> i will seed once i grabbed the iso,
<Kurdistan> somebody from our developer here? is this the final iso?
<|friTTe|> gilir,
<|friTTe|> hes the man =)
<|friTTe|> he did that announcement
<gilir> Kurdistan, it is the final one
<Kurdistan> the homepage should update
<|friTTe|> it comes
<Kurdistan> gilir I will download and seed
<|friTTe|> guess theres alot of requests now and stuff
<Kurdistan> now I must turn the laptop off
<|friTTe|> well im off for some food for a bit
<|friTTe|> ttyl
<ShinDarth> should Lubuntu 10.10 come out today?
<bioterror> it's released
<bioterror> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02557.html
<bioterror> torrent is the suggested
<highvoltage> whohoo!
<ShinDarth> http://lubuntu.net/ there's still 10.04 download avaible
<ShinDarth> download 10.10 avaible there: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<ShinDarth> bye
<mark76> Has anyone else here updated to 10.10?
<Kurdistan> sharing the lubuntu maverick final
 * phillw so far so good, iso downloaded and md5'd, just got to wait 3 - 4  hours for it to upload to my server.
<Kurdistan> share ratio, over 0.8 :)
<phillw> I was sharing, but am 3G device, so need that data speed to upload as secondary server. (I hope iWeb do not really annoyed at me for doing this).
<slow-motion> i will change back from xubuntu to lubuntu
<sebsebseb> Oh Lubuntu :)
<slow-motion> had lubuntu 10.4 then a new notebook and xubuntu 10.4
<slow-motion> now my notebook will get lubuntu 10.10
<Kurdistan> wb slowmotion
<slow-motion> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> you can not get enough of the speed of lubuntu
<Kurdistan> be honest :)
<slow-motion> i used xuuntu at first on the notebook because izt
<slow-motion> it was new and i was not so familar with lubuntu
<phillw1> Kurdistan: lubuntu is really small, drat, I think I just killed my upload :-(
<Kurdistan> haha phillw1
<|friTTe|> im also seeding the torrent now
<phillw1> bbs
<Kurdistan> thats nice fritte
<mark76> I've had to switch back to Nitrogen for the background since updating to 10.10
<|friTTe|> mark76,  did you upgrade from beta to final?
<mark76> For some reason the pcmanfm 0.9.7 desktop completely covers everything
<|friTTe|> i havent gotten any yet
<mark76> I just did the general upgrade today Frittel
<Kurdistan> guys you all install ubuntu restricted or lubuntu restricted?
<slow-motion> i cant seed. my router dont like me
<|friTTe|> guess i have it
<|friTTe|> hehe says 10.10 in sysinfo
<slow-motion> restricted?
<|friTTe|> earlier it said devel
<|friTTe|> Kurdistan,  i installed both
<Kurdistan> what is the difference between them? :)
<|friTTe|> not sure
<|friTTe|> some diff in packages
<Kurdistan> gilir or somebody else :) tell us
<Kurdistan> fritte på lubuntu autostart har du default eller gör du ändringar där?
<Kurdistan> vad som ska autostarta?
<|friTTe|> kör default
<Kurdistan> nice
<Kurdistan> visst fluger den?
<Kurdistan> kör du med öppna eller stängda drivar?
<|friTTe|> mitt sugiga onboard kort så öppna
<Kurdistan> okej. öppna är faktiskt mycket snabbare än stängda hos mig.
<Kurdistan> ska testa livecd med lubuntu på sticka
<Kurdistan> ha det
<sebsebseb> Svenska
<sebsebseb> :D
<|friTTe|> =)
<sebsebseb> Var I Sverige bor du?
<|friTTe|> vingåker
<sebsebseb> jag vet inte vad det är men ocky
<sebsebseb> ockj
<|friTTe|> litet ställe typ 6mil från Örebro
<xGrind> lubuntu 10.10 ?
<|friTTe|> yeah
<xGrind> final ?
<|friTTe|> yep
<phillw> xGrind: yeah
<sebsebseb> jag vet inte vad Örebro är heller, jag är halv svensk bor i England
<|friTTe|> ok
<sebsebseb> !isitout | xGrind
<ubot5> xGrind: Yes!
<phillw> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent
<|friTTe|> that one is seeding from ovr here now =)
<sebsebseb> Lubuntu is nice, but loads of distros out there that can use LXDE, with a better distro base :)
<bioterror> phillw, add that that to topic ;)
<phillw> The ubuntu servers are being hammered, as usual. please use the torrents.
<sebsebseb> phillw: noobs and fan boys downloading today :D
<phillw> I'm getting a copy uploaded to me server, but it will be several hours before it is there.
<|friTTe|> its good that they hammer the server for Lubuntu
<|friTTe|> but torrents are better hehe
<sebsebseb> well at least Lubuntu doesn't have loads of horrible changes, like Ubuntu does since 10.04, but it started with 9.04 and 9.10
<phillw> |friTTe|: no, lubuntu is on the same server as ubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<sebsebseb> I mean the downstream Gnome patching
<|friTTe|> ok
<|friTTe|> but i mean its good that they want it
<sebsebseb> also I like the Lubuntu theme,  it reminds me of a theme or two for Mandriva :)
<sebsebseb> nice and blue :)
<phillw> !topic
<ubot5> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sebsebseb> phillw: I was thinking why you saying view the topic, I guess its since #lubuntu-offtopic ?
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat,
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, use #lubuntu-offtopi
<sebsebseb> phillw: you need the c in that :D
<phillw> it's too long, I'm trying to shorten it !!!!
<sebsebseb> in the channel name
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to:  10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, use #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> That's near enough :)
<sebsebseb> phillw: so you were trying to update the topic with !topic not telling me to look at it? :D
<phillw> sebsebseb: I needed a copy of it to cut and paste, it was not directed at anyone :)
 * phillw hates using mod functions :\
<sebsebseb> phillw: oh ok :)
<phillw> If it were directed at you it would be along the lines of
<phillw> !topic | sebsebseb
<ubot5> sebsebseb: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sebsebseb> phillw: right ok
<phillw> anyone on the room can use the ubot, it's there to help. for example if a new comer is struggling with using CLI, you need only type in
<phillw> !lxterminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> phillw, I've used it ;)
<phillw> it's very good of them to a) allow it, b) modify it for us as we're not officially adopted yet. (I could win a gold medal at the olympics for begging) ;)
<|friTTe|> phillw,  dont stress to much now =) sit back and relax..enjoy the release and torrents and all
<|friTTe|> phillw,  dont stress to much now =) sit back and relax..enjoy the release and torrents and all
<|friTTe|> oops
<phillw> |friTTe|: I still have another 10 pages of wiki pages to update !!!!
 * phillw is going to kill Zach.
<|friTTe|> hmm sounds hard
<phillw> I've got the main pages done, we don't need the new area done urgently as it is for the 11.04 release cycle. But I hate having the pages not in sync with eachother.
<mark76> Is there a workaround for the 0.9.7 desktop issue?
<phillw> mark76: I'm assuming you are referring to pcmanfm, which issue are you having?
<mark76> When I use pcmanfm 0.9.7 to set the wallpaper it sits at the top of the stack rather than the bottom
<slow-motion> why is aptitude no longer included in the normal installation?
<phillw> mark76: you'd probably be better of asking on the mailing list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<phillw> slow-motion: that was a ubuntu decisions, and there has been immense amounts of grief over it.
<phillw> I use apt, so it does not affect me.
<mark76> I wonder if a newer version of pcmanfm solves the issue
<phillw> mark76: what version of lubuntu are you running?
<mark76> 10.10
<sebsebseb> nice Unity in Lubuntu :D
<sebsebseb> on a desktop
<phillw> you will have the most recent version of pcmanfm, then. File a bug via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<phillw> if pcman does not know of the issue, he cannot fix it :)
<mark76> Hmm, It would appear that xchat doesn't know how to open links in Chromium
<mark76> Reporting bugs is technical and complicated. I'll wait for someone else to have the same problem and use Nitrogen in the meantime
<phillw> mark76: that would either be an xchat bug, or a chromium one. as I don't use xchat as my client and chromium works fine, my bet is on xchat :)
<mark76> Yep
<mark76> Mine too
 * phillw is old fashioned and still uses pidgin ;)
<mark76> It's really all there is apart from empathy, kopete and an IRC client with bitlbee
<phillw> I use it as it is a one stop shop for my IRC, my Yahoo!, AIM and MSN accounts. It may not the best one in the world, but it's pretty bomb proof :D
<phillw> the mozilla group do an IRC client, if i recall. Or it may be a server that they do.
<floating> is that ubuntus new 'me menu' thing there on lubuntu too ?
<mark76> Chatzilla, Phil
<floating> or to install that or some of those new ubuntu things, would there be lot of bad dependencies
<gilir> sorry phillw, I think we will have a lots of questions/feedbacks in the next days :)
<phillw> gilir: the channel is now being logged, so we can go back through them and see what issues etc. there are. (Got the log-bot just in time :D )
<phillw> gilir: my busiest day was 9.10, I made over 500 posts on the forum in 14 hours !!!
<floating> my little sister has a crappy netbook. just checked ubuntus page for netbook edition. it advertised 'me menu', ubuntu one, and unity there.. I guess my little sister would like some of that stuff, but i'd rather install a basic lubuntu and go from there.. I hope it'd be easy to add some of that new social networking sugar that ubuntu has recently come up
<gilir> phillw, impresive :)
<phillw> tiring :)
<hosoka> hello all
<phillw> floating: the thing to bear in mind is that you can drag in all of GNOMES family with certain applications, watch over what an application wants to bring along as its dependent relatives :p
<phillw> wb hosoka
<hosoka> Is there a way to upgrade Lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 ? Is there a same path like in Ubuntu to upgrade from terminal or Alt+F2
<gilir> floating, me-menu depends on telepathy (empathy) and gwibber, which is not a little depends for Lubuntu
<floating> how much dependencies could I tolerate
<gilir> only you have the answer :)
<phillw> hosoka: it should be in update manager?  I've actually not asked the question yet of gilir how people can update from a beta to a beta
<phillw> floating: a lot depends on RAM and secondarily processor power.
<floating> sounds like it doesn't have much dependencies, if just 2... or does these 2 mean, that there will be lot to install
<hosoka> Currently testing the 10.04 and now get the message in Update Manager to upgrade..... but not to Lubuntu 10.10 but rather Ubuntu 10.10  :-)
<phillw> floating: if there are only two, and they are not huge, you 'should' be okay.
<floating> would basic lubuntu user think that's too many dependencies
<gilir> hosoka, Ubuntu 10.10 mean Lubuntu 10.10 in this case :)
<phillw> gilir: do you have an answer to that one?
<phillw> thanks, gilir I know I'm going to get asked it :)
<hosoka> gilir: hello to u, I will try that now.
<floating> guess I can install and try it out, thx
<floating> mgonna install this 10.10 with unetbootin.. I guess the installation should go smoothly
<|friTTe|> floating,  gonna do the same on my netbook in a bit, just moving some stuff to exthdd
<|friTTe|> had Pmint ice but it felt so clogged
<mark76> Anyone know what this alarm clock that appeared in my notification area when I rebooted after upgrading came from?
<phillw> mark76: not guilty :)
<|friTTe|> hehehe
<|friTTe|> phillw,  hows your connection doing?
<phillw> connection is okay, pidgin is having an issue with AIM
<|friTTe|> ok
<phillw> upload to server is at 55%, still two hours to go to complete.
<phillw> 3G devices were not designed with uploading 500MB iso's to a server ;-)
<|friTTe|> haha no
<|friTTe|> should have told me to help you out
<phillw> |friTTe|: it's all password protected and stuff like that, piglet knows the passswords but I do not :)
<|friTTe|> a ok
<phillw> Hey I had to call my laptop something "phillw@piglet:~$
<phillw> "
<|friTTe|> =)
<phillw> I loved babe, the sheep herding pig, so that is where the name came from.
<|friTTe|> haha yeah
<|friTTe|> thats nice naming the computer
<|friTTe|> i need to come up with something myself
<mark76> I called mine Archimedes after the ancient British computer
<|friTTe|> you know if theres any problem hooking up 3g dongles in 10.10?
<|friTTe|> i use to grab that usbmodeswitcher
<phillw> |friTTe|: there are two other methods at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=92 if modeswitch does not work.
<|friTTe|> thx alot
<mark76> Hmmph. Sylpheed doesn't minimise to the tray :-(
<mark76> There's a Lubuntu theme for openbox!
<mark76> :-o
<|friTTe|> )P
<|friTTe|> =P
<phillw> Right, I'm on on shift for another 4 hours, keep the room warm for me :)
<mark76> Gah! What kind of idiot compresses an openbox theme as a 7z?
<|friTTe|> phillw,  yeah im getting my hands dirty with the netbook
<|friTTe|> warming it up in here in the meantime
<|friTTe|> could you pass me a cold one? ;)
<floating> shuold one install ubuntu-restricted-extras to lubuntu to get media codecs
<floating> there's xubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu too but
<|friTTe|> lubuntu got one too
<floating> oh oki
<|friTTe|> i grabbed both lubuntu and ubuntu,
<mark76> Does Lubuntu have a default GTK theme now?
<mark76> I'm guessing it's Bluebird
<mark76> Nope. Wrong again
<floating> i screwed up! I installed lubuntu10.10 to my notebook that had XP on it. it isntalled grub and it had xp entry there. Now when I booted up lubuntu, I went to edit the boot file to make XP default. I did it by editing 7etc/default/grub or such, after I edited the value i ran 'update-grub' as suggested. Now when I boot up, the file only contains the ubuntu entries :o
<floating> and I didn't take backup of the file :(
<|friTTe|> that sucks to hear
<gos_> hi, i have a problem with the lubuntu panel, i need the parameters of console for open lubuntu panel
<szczur> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<szczur> this should work
<|friTTe|> omg lubuntu worked almost out of the box on my netbook
<|friTTe|> usb-modeswitcher was needed
<|friTTe|> so fast
<|friTTe|> =)
<floating> yup me too. I just wasn't sharp enough and forgot that update-grub might just screw up :s well.. gotta do some recovery thing tomorrow and all seems good
<|friTTe|> hehe yeah
<|friTTe|> hope you sort it out
<|friTTe|> im configuring my little Samsung beast now
<gos_> Hi, lububuntu use and I have problems to activate compiz, is there a desktop magnifier Lubuntu and thereby not having to use compiz?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu bang bang
<Kurdistan> if somebody wants howto/workaround for does who install nvidia closed driver and the splash is ugly etc
<Kurdistan> I can give them advice and links
<Kurdistan> guys in lubuntu maverick stable I can not see lubuntu repo
<Kurdistan> and should I install lubuntu restricted or ubuntu?
#lubuntu 2011-10-03
<phillw> silverlightning: it depends, lubuntu 11.10 will run with the most recent stuff. Lubuntu 10.04 will run with the old kit.
<silverlightning> most resent stuff will be good
<silverlightning> at least for the dell laptop, it was new when 10.4 was launched
<phillw> dell, afaik used 10.10 LTS?
<phillw> but i could be wrong.. it would be 10.04... soz
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> at least worth a try
<phillw> silverlightning: 10.04 was the last LTS, which I think they were using.
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> trouble is I cannot reach the regular boot up menu in live  cd
<silverlightning> there is proably ways bout it though
<phillw> silverlightning: for dell, there is an area dedicated to it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342 if you are running on lubuntu, please use the lubuntu tag so they know that you are not using 'standard' ubuntu.
<silverlightning> oh thanks
<silverlightning> on the dell I would try both, and if one comes more easily than the other....
<silverlightning> lubuntu is nice though
 * phillw hates to say, but the alterante iso seems to have less bugs than the standard iso...... 
 * phillw ---> runs and hides
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> alternate? like 64 bit, or some thing?
<zxy_64_k> hi
<zxy_64_k> i'm trying to use either ramzswap or zram for compressed swap. modprobing each module works, but when i run /usr/lib/initramfs-tools/bin/rzscontrol /dev/ramzswap0 --init it fails
<zxy_64_k> with    init: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<zxy_64_k> i'm using default 11.04 lubuntu version's kernel
<zxy_64_k> and also rzscontrol that came with the disro
<zxy_64_k> distro
<zxy_64_k> what to do to make it work?
<jonathon_> I'm having trouble finding power management settings on Lubuntu
<bioterror> unplug power cable from your laptop
<bioterror> and the icon will appear
<bioterror> right click it and take preferences
<jonathon_> haha, alright thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: if it not laptop? :)
<KM0201> thenw hy do you need power management?
<KM0201> lol
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, then you run from terminal or from alt+f2: xfce4-power-manager-settings
<bioterror> :------)
<silverarrow> is lubuntu 11.10 out yet?
<silverarrow> I cannot find it, or any latest on beta
<silverarrow> hi
<Myrtti> no it is not
<Myrtti> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Myrtti> same schedule
<silverarrow> hmm, ubuntu is launched
<silverarrow> no, it is still beta version it seems
<silverarrow> 14. of this month
<silverarrow> a good week
<silverarrow> I can't wait, I shall have to try the beta verison of lubuntu
<silverarrow> hoping it will update to full version with no problem
<silverarrow> I want to partition my hard drive and work with grub a bit for a new entry
<adamspgh> my past experience is that *ubuntu betas will upgrade cleanly to the release, often a day or so before the release.
<kvarley> Is there any progress on arm builds? Is there a list of things to do which I can help with>?
<bioterror> kvarley, I think for the next cycle it can be possible ;)
<bioterror> could be a good alternative for a WindowsCE ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: I just want it to happen soon! xD I want to run lubuntu on my http://raspberrypi.org when I get it. It would be a brilliant operating system to run on it
<bioterror> use Debian ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: I intend too, however...I'd love lubuntu on there too ;)
#lubuntu 2011-10-04
<ridz16> Hey guys I have a question regarding memory upgrade for my old computer. Max supported is 1gb and there are 2 memory slot, should I get one 1gb memory or two 512mb?  which option would save more energy and/or more beneficial to the computer in terms of efficiency? I currently have 256 and its not enough for my *buntu set up.
<Unit193> ridz16: Might want to check on this site to confirm what you need http://www.crucial.com/
<ridz16> I'm concerned about power consumption, because 512mb ram is about 2.5 volts so i was wondering if i use two would that stack up to 5 volts? because 1gb ram is about 2.5 as well so im thinking if i should just get 1gb
<ridz16> Unit193, thnx for the link i'll check it out
<Unit193> ridz16: It may support 1G, but only 512M per slot
<ridz16> Unit193, right, it says Maximum allowed 1 GB (2 x 512 MB), the comp is hp pavilion a705w, well thnx anyways
<Unit193> ridz16: Alright, that seems to answer your question ;)
<ridz16> ya but on crucial it says max supported is 2gb and on hp website it says 1gb LOL, I guess 1gb is enough to run lubuntu but I'm gonna go ahead and use crucial system scan to see if the computer can really go up to 2gb
<Unit193> Well, that's for windows. If you have that, great
<ridz16> I'm mainly gonna go for powerpoint presentation so I'm thinking of using lightweight linux distro like lubuntu then put WINE then get powerpoint viewer
<ridz16> brb
<Unit193> That should work, but you might be able to use {Libre,Open}Office
<eaglestar> hi is there a way to add the software center to lubuntu like they have in ubuntu without installing gnome?
<Unit193> The least you can install is with the terminal command      sudo apt-get install software-center --no-install-recommends
<eaglestar> would i still be able to see the star ratings and so forth?
<Unit193> I do not know, I have USC installed
<eaglestar> what is that?
<Unit193> Ubuntu Software Center = USC
<eaglestar> what is the difference?
<Unit193> One is shorter to type
<eaglestar> so would i need gnome or not/
<Unit193> You would need a few depends, take a look at it and see if it's worth it
<new2lubuntu> sorry this is slightly off topic.. but while in Lubuntu can i use setfsb through wine safely to overclock my little 1018pb
<jmarsden> new2lubuntu: That sounds so low level hardware-related that if it works in Ubuntu , it is likely to work in Lubuntu on the same hardware.  HOWEVER, using a windows utility to mess with FSB in Linux seems... strange -- why not use a Linux utility to poke at your hardware instead?
<new2lubuntu> i was unaware of the existence of poplular linux based fsb utilities.. im a noob.
<new2lubuntu> any tips would be much apreciatted... eager to learn am i
<jmarsden> I would be amazed if you can't do that in Linux, although it's not something I have done here.  Where have you looked so far?
<bioterror> http://liliputing.com/2008/11/eee-control-for-linux-lets-you-take-control-of-your-eee-pc.html
<new2lubuntu> well just mass google searching of "overclocking the intel atom 450"
<jmarsden> new2lubuntu: You seem to be "new to using Google well" too... use linux in your search if you need a Linux-based result :)  Looks like bioterror found one for you.
<new2lubuntu> got a lot more windows results
<new2lubuntu> nice.. i knew this crew would pull through.. ill read through it now
<new2lubuntu> haha i searched using linux as well.. just gave me a lot of how to dual boot and how to install setfsb on windows eeepc.. i could use some work though..
<m6locks> lubuntu works ok on eeepc
<m6locks> also tried eeexubuntu, xubuntu, eeebuntu
<jmarsden> new2lubuntu: Also you can use apt-cache search.  I just did   apt-cache search overclock    and one of the early results is eee-applet, which seems to be exactly what you need.
<new2lubuntu> in spm?
<mysteriousdarren>  /join #0x71
<jmarsden> What is "spm"?   I typed the command     apt-cache search overclock  ... Oh, sorry, that no longer exists in current versions of Ubuntu, my mistake.  I ran it under Lucid!
<new2lubuntu> synaptic package manager.. told you im a noob
<jmarsden> new2lubuntu: Searching for overclock in synaptic would also work, in general; on IRC it is easier to give commands to type than to give instructions about "click here, click there, right-click here"... so you tend to get given suggested things to do as commands to type at a shell prompt instead.
<new2lubuntu> okay i like it.. just cant keep up with ya guys well yet
<jmarsden> That's OK, you will learn :)
<new2lubuntu> so that previous command wont work in lubuntu then, correct?
<jmarsden> The previous command works, as in it searches the apt database for packages related to overclocking... but in *current* versions of Lubuntu, it does not find the package eee-applet, because that package no longer exists.
<jmarsden> rmadison tells me that eee-applet existed in Lucid and Maverick, so 10.04 and 10.10 versions, only.
<jmarsden> It has probably been replaced by something else... I just do not know what :)
<new2lubuntu> hmm ... bummer.. im still looking into versions for linux ill figure it out.. looks like eee control is an abandoned project.. still might try it though.. i dont know if its been updated to 11.04.. says its 10 still
<new2lubuntu> nope not trying eecontrol.. doesnt look reputable. last update way to long ago
<ErwinJunge> I'd like to have global menu in my lxpanel. I did some googling and found this: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=4D38389C.80102%40gmail.com&forum_name=lxde-list
<ErwinJunge> Is that the only way as of now?
<ErwinJunge> (I'm using lubuntu 11.10 beta 2)
<NRWlion> who is calling for help?
<otacon> ErwinJunge is
<ErwinJunge> <ErwinJunge> I'd like to have global menu in my lxpanel. I did some googling and found this: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=4D38389C.80102%40gmail.com&forum_name=lxde-list
<ErwinJunge> <ErwinJunge> Is that the only way as of now?
<ErwinJunge> <ErwinJunge> (I'm using lubuntu 11.10 beta 2)
<NRWlion> ErwinJunge: where are you from (if i may ask)?
<C0nfus3d> ErwinJunge: Already did pasted it in a PM :)
<ErwinJunge> The Netherlands
<ErwinJunge> Oh, sorry for the spam then :)
<NRWlion> dang it ^^ can speak dutch but not write it :D
<ErwinJunge> Haha, english will do fine :)
<C0nfus3d> NRWlion: Just do the help and dont talk in Dutch pwase :P
<C0nfus3d> please* :P
<NRWlion> Erwin: thx ;)
<C0nfus3d> Ah! Julien answered him. Then I think that will be the only way around =]
<Unit193> C0nfus3d: Yeah, you didn't see that?
<NRWlion> ErwinJunge: maybe this will help: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.desktop.lxde.devel/1789 didnt have the time to check it ... but who knows ;)
<C0nfus3d> Unit193: I am working/partially looking @ IRC. So only I asked you to help
<ErwinJunge> NRWlion: That's the same thing I found, just in a different location :) I'll try it and report back.
<NRWlion> ErwinJunge: copy ^^
<C0nfus3d> NRWlion: LOL fail :P
<C0nfus3d> ErwinJunge: I think that is the ONly way around. I am not sure about other ways. Better ask Julien and he will respond As soon as possible
<ErwinJunge> IAmNotThatGuy: And what is Julien
<ErwinJunge> *'s irc name? :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> gilir. He is currently not here
<IAmNotThatGuy> You can memo/mail him though
<ErwinJunge> Ok, thanks
<ErwinJunge> Hmm... it seems that the global menu lxpanel thing has unsatisfiable dependencies (on gnome-globalmenu)
<ErwinJunge> Ok, I installed the globalmenu lxpanel addon (first had to install gnome-globalmenu from source). How do I reload the list of available addons?
<meways> Is anybody familar with overclocking?
<ErwinJunge> s/addon/applet/g
<bioterror> meways, I have overclocked my phones
<ErwinJunge> meways: a little, could you be more specific?
<bioterror> usually I walk to store and buy a new CPU
<meways> I have a Dell latitude D610 overclocking is new to me
<meways> I have the ability to modify my machine to keep it cooler
<bioterror> you cannot overclock a laptop, next
<meways> lol ok
<meways> why not?
<bioterror> check your laptop's bios
<meways> bioterror: firmware?
<meways> :s
<ErwinJunge> Generally speaking it's complicated, but not impossible. Not recommended though.
<bioterror> and there's no point in overclocking a laptop
<bioterror> rather underclock ;)
<ErwinJunge> meways: bios is the thing that gets started first when you press the power button. press f2 or del repeatedly to get into the setup screen. The fact that we need to tell you this however really indicates you probably shouldn't be messing with it...
<ErwinJunge> quick reboot
<bioterror> dell's bios has nothing
<meways> EvilDaniel0108: ............. I know what the bios is
<leszek> hi
<ErwinJunge> How can I change the default editor for all text-like files? I use this machine for developing and would like to use Geany for everything, without having to specify it for every single new filetype I encounter.
<bioterror> if someone needs DVI-cables, twisted pair (straight and crossed) cables, power cords and other stuff, welcome to pick up or I will recycle them ;)
<bioterror> I will also carry my 3.5" HDD collection too
<bioterror> and these are located in finland ;)
<ErwinJunge> Is there a way to get rid of the notification message thing in the systray? (I mean the little envelope with a plus in it that keeps showing up once in a while)
<leszek> re
<ErwinJunge> Is anyone working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/818869 ? This seems like a quite high-profile problem to me, but can't find anything other than this very slim bugreport about it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 818869 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Application menu not displayed when panel in top positition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cheapshot> Hi, is there anyway to customize the lubuntu-netbook sessions "launch window" or what ever u call it? Mainly re-organizing the programs  and changing the  colour scheme.
<arkanabar> how do I add, say, xfce4-power-manager to the list of apps that run on login?
<Fudge> phillw  how is accessibility going mate
<phillw> arkanabar: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<phillw> Fudge: to be totally honest, I'm having headaches just reading through the problems they seem to be having for the main ubuntu. Until they get that settled, there is no point of reference or expertise for us to ask. Don't get me wrong, we have tried to get involved, but even getting orca to work on an install is causing problems with 11.10 :(
<Fudge> phillw  understood
<Fudge> is it possible for you to work on lxde specific problems like the panel keyboard navigation from memory i think it is
<Fudge> when ive tried lxde with orca i think that was a show stopper
<Fudge> and getting the menus to speak is interesting also
<Fudge> think i sent you all the notes i have that ive discovered across the web and from klaus knopper
<phillw> Fudge: I am on the a11y list and they have been doing battle royale getting a11y in for 11.10 - time is ticking away really quickly now. I'm not even sure if 11.10 will be a11y compliant :(
<Fudge> phillw  do you corrispond with themuso?
<Fudge> isnt most of the probs unity based though
<phillw> Fudge: I've had a couple of chats with themuso - can you pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic, please?
<chuckhendo> I just set up Lubuntu, and my battery meter is showing "estimating" when i click on it. Can't find any information on this specific to Lubuntu. Any tips?
<phillw> chuckhendo: battery meters are noted for their in accuracy. some of the newer ones do actually update them selves as the battery life decreases over time. It is not an exact science... If you're playing a dvd with the sound up, etc. Then you are going to drain your battery far faster :)
<chuckhendo> phillw: sure, what i'm saying is this is a new(ish) battery and it won't give me ANYTHING. Time, percentage, nothing
<phillw> chuckhendo: if you have 'just' set it up.. then the battery monitoring system has absouletly no idea of the health of your battery, nor how much strain you put on it. It has to learn to be able to give a realistic answer. One model of computer with a 2 year old battery, is very different to the same model with a brand new battery. I repeat, guessing battery life is not an exact science (Mine has a bout 5 minutes life.... but it has been seriously abus
<chuckhendo> ok, so i just need to let it discharge a few times?
<phillw> I'd suggest that. Let it learn. although wile learning, keep the mains lead handy & when your laptop screams that it needs power "NOW", do so. There are also issues with battery memory that can be partially overcome by allowing the battery to completely discharge a few times (if you choose that route, don't have programmes running!).
<chuckhendo> Gotcha. Thanks phillw
<mako_> ragazzi
<mako_> mi serve aiuto
<mako_> urgentemente
<mako_> x la configurazione della stampante
<mako_> #help
<phillw> mako_: please use english
<mako_> i need configuring
<mako_> the printer
<mako_> on my network
<mako_> the error that lubuntu takes me is: client-error-not-possible
<phillw> mako_: what make and model of printer?
<mako_> brother hl-2035
<Cheapshot> Is there way to customize the lubuntu-netbook "launch window"?
<Cheapshot> I'd like to re-arrange the items and change colour scheme
<phillw> mako_: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-123539.html it seems brother made an error with their driver install.
#lubuntu 2011-10-05
<mako_> thank you so much
<mako_> goog bye
<mako_> and see you
<mako_> thanks
<phillw> Cheapshot: Sorry, I do not have netbook on my system. My only suggestion would to be ask on the mailing list at  lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net 
<Cheapshot> phillw: yeah. But the netbook-sessions install default with lubuntu installation I gues
<phillw> Cheapshot: that sort of thing can be edited, but I do not which of the files need to edited.
<Cheapshot> I mean it installs but its not used as default. Its just there with other sessions u can start from. Just havent found anything related for that launch window. Not even system themes affect it anyway
<Cheapshot> Not a big deal but would be nice to tweak it a bit
<phillw> Cheapshot: have a look at https://launchpad.net/lnr and ask the devs about it :)
<uofm49426> any have experiance with bttv 878 card and how to get it woking on 10.10
<DominosPizza> Hello, is Lubuntu now an offically supported OS of the Kubuntu/Ubuntu series ?
<DominosPizza> or is it still 'unofficial' ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> still yet
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Lubuntu 11.10 will be the first version of Lubuntu that has official sanction as a member of the Ubuntu family." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<DominosPizza> aye
<Fudge> eww
<xsaidx> hello guys
<M0hi> o/
<xsaidx> after a fresh install idk why when i use sudo it doesnt ask me for psw and now chomuim and pidgin doesnt until launch em via terminal with sudo
<xsaidx> hello guys
<phillw> xsaidx: hmm, by using sudo you will most likely have messed up the permissions for both chromium & pidgin. :(
<xsaidx> phillw: but whne i laucnh em normaly nethon work
<emce_PL> I maybe mistaken but if you give password once in session after another sudo there won't be prompting again for it
<xsaidx> emce_PL: sorry  didnt get it
<phillw> once you have used sudo on them once. they will no longer work normally. If you ever have the need to launch a graphical programme, such as Chromium as a super user us gksudo. This will preserve the permissions.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! xsaidx Did you add some untrusted repositories/downloaded from an untrusted repository? Just making sure that you are not attacked. coz Sudo 'ing and unsing the applications is like giving full access to do anything in your machine. Which will lead to attacks
<emce_PL> why do you lauch apps with root permissions??
<xsaidx> well IAmNotThatGuy i  did but only pidgin repo's and guys i tried to make myself the owene of the config giles but still doesnt work
<xsaidx> well i jsut removed these repo's i had the chromuim and pisgin
<xsaidx> what shud i do now after removin those repo's /
<emce_PL> ppa-purge
<xsaidx> emce_PL: i already  removed  the repo's
<emce_PL> but have you removed packages from them?
<xsaidx> ill test now without sudo btw guys when i sudo i dont get asked to type the psw :P
<xsaidx> ill reinstall pidgin and chomuim now
<xsaidx> hang on guys thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great! running it as root :[
 * phillw whenhe returns.... I can't believe no one tried changing permissions. I fixed simply by doing:   sudo chmod 770 -R ~/.config/chromium sudo chown USER:USER -R ~/.config/chromium (replace USER with your own user)   I think this error comes when chromium/chrome it's opened with sudo (it happened just after I did that) so the folder changes it's permissions to root and only lets read permission. Firs I tried the other solution, but copying back De
<IAmNotThatGuy> phillw: but why for the pidgin?
<phillw> Soz for te delay... I was looking which file permissions he had borked!
<phillw> IAmNotThatGuy: I think he also sudo'd that :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> eh! :P
<phillw> it would be ./purple for pidgin
<emce_PL> guys - I've got problem with lxpanel - it takes all of my 2 cores (100% load), and I can't identify, what causes it
<emce_PL> I removed applets one by another, by it changed nothing
<emce_PL> but after removing lxpanel everything back to normal
<xsaidx> back guys i did einstall but still the same
<xsaidx> i did chown -R user .purple but nethin new
<IAmNotThatGuy> xsaidx: Ph illw told the following for you: when he returns.... I can't believe no one tried changing permissions. I fixed simply by doing:   sudo chmod 770 -R ~/.config/chromium sudo chown USER:USER -R ~/.config/chromium (replace USER with your own user)   I think this error comes when chromium/chrome it's opened with sudo (it happened just after I did that) so the folder changes it's permissions to root and only lets read permission. Fir
<IAmNotThatGuy> Grr!
<xsaidx> back guys
<IAmNotThatGuy> xsaidx: Ph illw told the following for you: when he returns.... I can't believe no one tried changing permissions. I fixed simply by doing:   sudo chmod 770 -R ~/.config/chromium sudo chown USER:USER -R ~/.config/chromium (replace USER with your own user)   I think this error comes when chromium/chrome it's opened with sudo (it happened just after I did that) so the folder changes it's permissions to root and only lets read permission. Fir
<xsaidx> ok thnaks
<xsaidx> still the same :P
<xsaidx> btw guys when i sue sudo itdoesnt ask me for psw
<IAmNotThatGuy> you 've logged in as root I believe. Create another admin user account and try it
<xsaidx> i jst tried to set a psw to my root user hang on
<xsaidx> IAmNotThatGuy:  u told me to creat new user with admin previlege right ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> yup
<xsaidx> how can i give him admin previlege
<xsaidx> i only kno adduser ;P
<xsaidx> shud i add the --system option ?
<xsaidx> brb guys
<xsaidx> hello again guys
<xsaidx> still cant run pidgin and chomuim witout root pevilege
<phillw> xsaidx: move to your home directory in terminal
<xsaidx> phillw: im there
<phillw> now issue sudo chmod 770 -R ~/.config/chromium
<xsaidx> phillw: i did this alreadu iamnotthatguy transfeed me your msg : ]
<xsaidx> well lets try again
<phillw> then issue sudo chown USER:USER -R ~/.config/chromium (replace USER with your own user name)
<phillw> now cd .config/chomium
<phillw> then ls -l
<xsaidx> phillw: i have to logg of to make myself .purple dir okies ill brb after doin what u said
<phillw> all the files should be rwxrwx---
<xsaidx> phillw: back
<xsaidx> i guess its not fron those config files
<xsaidx> phillw: here you go http://pastie.org/2643788
<phillw> cd /home/kosiadpo
<phillw> now issue sudo chmod 770 -R ./.config/chromium
<xsaidx> ok
<phillw> now do ls -l ./.config/chomium
<phillw> have the permissions changed to rwxrwx---
<xsaidx> phillw: yes thats what i have when i type ls -ld
<phillw> now try to launch chromium from your desktop using your mouse
<xsaidx> phillw: ok
<xsaidx> phillw: still the same
<phillw> what does it say?
<xsaidx> hang on
<xsaidx> ill read and try to translate its long test tho phillw
<xsaidx> phillw: this in the bottom Erreur 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED) : Impossible de résoudre l'adresse DNS du serveur.
<phillw> hmmm... give me a few minutes
<xsaidx> phillw: ok
<phillw> xsaidx: I've seen it reported several times, but cannot find a solution. The most recent one was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/815626 I suggest going to that bug & clicking on the 'effects me' tag. The other thing to try is gksudo chromium, this will protect your files from having root take owenership of them.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815626 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "ERROR105 on browsing every 5 minutes " [Undecided,New]
<curious-user> hi all, can anyone help me out? I want to change the items in the system menu. Bring one item one level up to access it quicker. How can I do that?
<ErwinJunge> curious-user: Good question. I did some looking around in .config for you and have no idea.
<ErwinJunge> I did find out you can remove the logout and run things though. Edit ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel for that. Look for "type = menu".
<ErwinJunge> Not what you asked for, I know, but still interesting.
<curious-user> no sign of a configuration tool? What is the point of a light enivironment? lack of tools? :-)
<android> first time trying linux any cool stuff i could do ?
<curious-user> android: little more than what you used to, little less then what you can expect
<curious-user> btw, my earlier question about the menu editor: alacarte does the trick, but it is not default in lubuntu. Mayby nice to include it by default. I think it is a crusial element of the userinterface. First find the right place to post such an idea
<android> ehhh so its very fast on my old laptop than winxp.. but its very striped down have tried ubuntu but my old hp ze2000 didnt like that but there were alot of extra i could download but cant see any packages here ?
<android> holy crappp how to get wifi to work +
<android> wifi help
<android> total lackness wifi is this it ? Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> im still havin the same prbolem even i did a fraich install but the first time i run chromuim it was ok then it behave like now
<new2lubuntu> anyone know why Transmission .tor client breaks my wifi.. so i cycle it then it takes about fives mins before transmission somehow renders the active connection useless again.. no prob with wifi in my home other then when Transmission is running.
<android> im new to Linux ... when i downloaded a package we say bittorrent were did it go??
<new2lubuntu> your download folder
<new2lubuntu> click your file manager button to the right of the "start menu"
<Unit193> new2lubuntu: Check dmesg, but it could be flooding your connection
<new2lubuntu> what am i looking for in dmesg exactly i have it pulled up but im stumped after that
<Unit193> Reasons ehy it might drop out :P
<Unit193> You could just lower the connection count in transmission
<new2lubuntu> thats probably a good idea.. so just give it a speed cap is what youre saying and see if that prevents the error?
<Unit193> No, lower connection count isn't the same as speed, it's how many can/will connect at a time
<android> nope it isnt in downloadfolder....?found some files in /usr/share but cant find the exe file ??
<new2lubuntu_> hey
<new2lubuntu_> got logged off
<Unit193> android: Look in /home/(YOUR USER)/Downloads
<xsaiddx> hello guys when i do pidgin -d i get this http://pastie.org/2645130
<new2lubuntu_> tst
<android> it isnt in in /home/downloads           all files i get ends up in /usr/share
<android> im getting close /usr/share/man/man1 and i found bittorrent zip file ??????????????????+
<Unit193> android: Open a termina and type     sudo updatedb; locate NAME OF THE FILE
<android> okey!
<Unit193> android: What did  you download? exe a windows program....
<xsaiddx> Unit193: i cant login in pidgin and chromuim too without using root
<android> a package in synaptic called bittorrent
<xsaiddx> Unit193: any idea even idid another fraich install
<android> all bittorrent files i downloaded is in /usr/share/
<phillw> xsaiddx: As I keep saying, every time you use root / sudo on either Chromium or pidgin - you break it. Untill and unless you stop doing that, no one can help you.
<Unit193> android: That package is a terminal/commandline program
<Unit193> android: You shouldn't be downloading to that location...
<android> hehehe is it hehehe opps i uninstalled it now ....
<android> any bittorrent for Linux then?
<Unit193> You can use transmission, deluge, and many others
<android> when i search for deluge in synaptic packages 8 files emerges should i install them all??
<android> ok sorry about that it fils in automatic!
<Unit193> It's an option, you can pick what's best for YOU
<android> works great ...
<wxl> hey folks.. trying to stick ocelot on my ppc powerbook and having trouble with ubiquity.. this choose-mirror issue to be exact (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/756719).. is there any way i can work around this or do i just need to wait until it gets released (hope not)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released]
<phillw> wxl: the bug report says 'fix released' read the bug report and ensure you have the version of the crashing app before you install.
<android> what command should i type im terminal to see what kind of broadcom device i have?
<wxl> thanks philw but sudo apt-get install choose-mirror don't produce any results.. can't find such a package
<m6locks> android: dmesg | grep broadcom
<android> thx
<android> nothing happend?
<phillw> wxl: From my brief read, it seems that the alternate works okay (the text based install). have you tried that route>?
<wxl> phillw: read that too and so burnt the alternate cd and it failed to read the cd... even though it had obviously read the cd to boot, so go figure there
<phillw> I do not have a PPC system I can test it on :(
<m6locks> android: oh sorry
<m6locks> android: try lspci if it's like an integrated device
<android> worked
<m6locks> you got it?
<phillw> wxl: The alternate install CD works, but you have to manually specify ports.ubuntu.com for the mirror. The default is just 'Mirror'
<wxl> makes logical sense to me, but again, my alternate apparently doesn't ;)
<phillw> wxl: That bug is marked as fixed last May... I am not even sure if you have the same bug?
<android> yes but i want to see some numbers on my ethernet device ,if its [14e4]
<m6locks> android: like the model or so?
<android> yes found a driver for my wireless broadcom device      HP	 802.11g	 Wireless	 man: 14e4 dev: 4311	 Mini-PCI	 Bcm43xx
<wxl> phillw: yep, checked the syslog and i'm looking at http://Mirror/...
<android> but dont know if i have the right one??
<m6locks> android: ifconfig displays stuff too
<android> okey
<m6locks> usually it's mapped as ethXXX
<android> whats this ? have Broadcom wifi device and a realtek 8139 drivers wich one is using the wifi connection?
<wxl> android: realtek = ethernet
<android> godamm shiiit.........oops beeen looking at wrong device
<android> looks like this is a known issue back to google search
<phillw> wxl: then set it to the one noted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/756719/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> i don't get that far with the alternate phillw and have no clue how i would go about doing that with ubiquity
<phillw> wxl: but as it marked as 'wont fix' in Natty and the fix is only in Ocelot, I'm a bit stuck as to how to further help you except to say that whilst betas are not really for production use, I've never had a beta kill my machine.
<android> sudo lshw -c network                      its looks like i have the drivers but wont work ..........logical name eth0 ???
<android> im running eth0 on cabel ??
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> i cant always launch chromuim nor pidgin as normal user and now even with root cant launch pidgin
<phillw> wxl: the lubuntu 11.10 beta is kind. There are still problems with the standard install. If you do not mind giving it a try?
<wxl> phillw: well now i can't even get ubiquity to load :(
<wxl> it's complaining about some obsolete packages so i'm upgrading away :/
<phillw> wxl: then use the alternate... there are several little paper cuts with ubiquity last time I looked. I must get back up to speed as we will shortly be testing the rc's!
<wxl> phillw: i wish the desktop version came with the text installer as an option :/
<phillw> wxl: join the club :)
<wxl> heh
<xsaidx> phillw: still cant launch chromuim as normal user and pidgin now even with root cant
<wxl> oops forgot i need the latest python-gobject to make it work too
<wxl> i'm in the installer again, horray!
<wxl> i'm given an option here to update the installer.. which disappeared last time i went through this.. yet it is unresponsive. interesting.
<xsaidx> guys hats what i get when i run pidgin -d
<xsaidx> here http://pastie.org/2645915
<wxl> xsaidx: don't read french but i'd look at 147-157 for your problem
<phillw> xsaidx: please do a complete re-install of your system. do NOT use su / sudo on ANYTHING. When I say complete re-install - I mean from the cd. If, after doing that you can not still get chromium or pidjin to work you must only issue gksu chromium or gksu pidgin -- do NOT use su for ANYTHING... kos ... PLEASE take a read of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to understand why you keep breaking it. Until you do, we can not help you.
<xsaidx> wxl: ok
<phillw> wxl: yeah, the installer does keep nagging for an update.... it is a know paper-cut
<xsaidx> phillw: i did another fresh install earlier and get the same thing
<wxl> xsaidx: i'd be more helpful btw but can't read french, sorry
<wxl> and if you REALLY want to go lightweight, you'd use bitlbee instead of pidgin ;)
<xsaidx> ill try to turn to english
<phillw> xsaidx: then put a clean ubuntu install on. fully formatted. From there I can add lubuntu, but I do really feel that your problem is not lubuntu.
<wxl> phillw: did you just say gksu? isn't that a *shudder* gnome component?
<wxl> well crap disconnecting the network didn't help
<phillw> wxl: gksudo keeps your permissions in tact, running sudo takes your personal stuff to be owned by root... this is not a good thing, as when you want to use it you are blocked :)
<phillw> wxl: from the alternate install - you do not require an internet connection?
<wxl> no i tried another suggestion someone gave
<wxl> i'm gonna burn a new alternate
<wxl> only thing i have is cd-rws :/
<phillw> wxl: well, if you are trying mulitple things at the same time... things get overly complicated :\
<phillw> wxl: I prefer to use cd-rw... makes them burn slowly, very important for an iso burn.
<wxl> i think there's something wrong with the cd though is my concern.. and wonder if it isn't related to it being a cd-rw
<wxl> i ALWAYS burn slow
<wxl> everything
<phillw> ask the cd to self test?
<wxl> i've learned that lesson one too many times :D
<wxl> well i can verify
<wxl> unfortunately on my other machine (os x) i have no idea how to run an md5 on the cd itself
<wxl> i guess i could run a lubuntu virtual machine..
<phillw> wxl: a couple of moments... md5 is available for macs... I will go find the link for you.
<wxl> oh i know that much
<wxl> i can run the md5 on the iso no problem
<wxl> but i'm talking about checking the cd too
<xsaidx> phillw: ill do a clean install but i guess its frrom the iso that i have
<xsaidx> cus this is the 3th time phillw
<phillw> wxl: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060314095715509
<phillw> when I was more into Macs, I used to get Macworld.. a decent magazine :)
<xsaidx> phillw: icant check the md5sum from a bootable iso in my usb stick ?? cus the is file i lost it
<phillw> xsaidx: check the iso is okay
<xsaidx> phillw: i mean in the usb stick where the iso its bootable
<wxl> you gotta pipe dd of the device into it, though philw, but you're right
<phillw> xsaidx: if you are trying to boot from a corrupt iso, you are on a hiding to nothing.
<phillw> wxl: i still dip my toe into Mac :)
<wxl> phillw: it's pretty decent, but certainly not libre or gratis
<wxl> i do love my imac..
<xsaidx> phillw: i jst wann make sure if iam using a corrupt one or not but now i have only the usb stick with iso file where its bootable so can i still md5sum it ?
<wxl> xsaidx: you copied your iso to your usb?
<wxl> no, if it's bootable you couldn't have
<xsaidx> wxl: the iso its extracted in my usb so icant smd5sum it ??
<wxl> use lspci lsusb or dmesg to figure out which device your usb is
<wxl> then try something like dd if=/dev/path/to/usb | md5sum
<wxl> basically it's not an iso anymore
<xsaidx> wxl: even the iso its extracted into many files ?
<wxl> it's a direct block-for-block copy of the content of the iso
<wxl> but dd is a direct block-for-block copy program
<wxl> make sense?
<xsaidx> wxl: wud it still have the same md5sum ?
<wxl> yep
<phillw> wxl: indeed not, but if it an install iso, it will still have 'check the cd' which will check all the areas on it
<xsaidx> guys it looks like all apps cant luanch em as nomal user  now tried transmission to get new iso and also xchat diditn work
<xsaidx> guys when the lubnutu 11.10 will be out /
<xsaidx> ?
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto actually it's dd if=/dev/path/to/device count=5953476 | md5sum
<phillw> xsaidx: if we ever manage to bring out a release you do not break by diving in and wrecking it, before we have a chance to help you will be wonderful.
<xsaidx> ;]
<xsaidx> im dl new iso hope my net will nice and all go smooth
#lubuntu 2011-10-06
<carrfane> hello, my name is hector, im new here
<carrfane> anybody there?
<caravan> hello
<caravan> i would like to ask something
<caravan> any1?
<phillw> caravan: do not ask to ask... please just ask. If one of us are about, we will answer. If not.. please use the topic :)
<anthropologist> Hey folks. I've got a nVidia GeForce 7300 that I am trying to use to set up a dual desktop under Lubuntu 11.04. If I install the 3rd party nVidia drivers, Lubuntu freezes on startup. Google has indicated to me that the current nVidia drivers don't work with the GeForce 7300, and that those cards are on a "blackout list". Is there a work-around, or should I try to dig up another video card?
<wxl> why can't i find kernel module ide-scsi on this god-forsaken alternate cd? sigh. every which way i'm screwed!
<phillw> wxl: that will be because it is not installed? scsi?...... oh dear me!
<wxl> supposedly modprobe ide-scsi should solve the problem
<wxl> unfortunately it can't find the module
<wxl> siiiiiiiigh
<wxl> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/lubuntu-meta the correct location for bug reporting?
<jmarsden> wxl: What makes you believe you need the ide-scsi module?  From memory, that module has not existed in Linux kernels for a few years now... or else I'm confusing it with something else...
<jmarsden> wxl: A quick Google suggests that using ide-scsi was deprecated as far back as 2004.  It is not there any more... why do you think you need it?
<wxl> jmarsden: i can't find anything current that's for sure
<wxl> jmarsden: but the fact is it can't detect the cd and it doesn't seem to be in the device tree
<jmarsden> 2.6 and 3.0 kernels do not use ide-scsi to detect optical drives.  Any info you find suggesting ide-scsi is from the old days of 2.4 kernels, as far as I know.
<wxl> fine with me, so what do you suggest? :D
<jmarsden> Try a different optical drive, if you have another?
<wxl> nope
<jmarsden> Or a different data cable?
<wxl> the drive works fine
<wxl> obviously
<wxl> it booted
<wxl> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/powerpc/boot-troubleshooting.html i see no real relevant info in dmesg or syslog
<wxl> in syslog there is cdrom-detect: Unmounting CD just to be sure
<wxl> nothing else of relevance
<wxl> dev doesn't have anything-- hdc, sr0, sd*, cdrom, nothing
<wxl> so manually mounting ain't going to help
<wxl> for that matter there's no /proc/ide
<wxl> so checking dma won't help
<jmarsden> wxl: OK, so the drive you booted from is not being seen; sorry if that should have been obvious, I did not read all the earlier part of the conversation when I got to my PC.
<jmarsden> Maybe there is a PPC-specific driver module for IDE optical devices??
<wxl> that would be interesting
<wxl> of course it might be here (it's not) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<jmarsden> I'm not PPC-oriented enough to know... you could see if the folks in #debianppc can help, although they may decide not to help because you are not running Debian...
<jmarsden> wxl: Have you tried an Lubuntu 11.10 beta or daily PPC image, or only 11.04 ?
<wxl> my only choice is 11.10
<wxl> (from what i can find)
<jmarsden> OK... you could see whether the same issue exists in http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/powerpc/iso-cd/debian-6.0.2.1-powerpc-CD-1.iso perhaps?
<wxl> sigh
<jmarsden> Keeping older hardware alive takes work... if you don't enjoy it, buy a modern cheap PC and be done with it :)
<wxl> well i can tell you without a doubt the problemS i had with the ubiquity installer had NOTHINg to do with the hardware
<jmarsden> wxl: well, I can tell you without a doubt that most users of x86 PCs trying out Ubuntu do not start looking for ide-scsi ...
 * freedom07 loves getting the most out of old hardware
<wxl> so let me run down the list of issues with the ubiquity installer:
<wxl> about 20 packages needed updating
<jmarsden> That's a problem with ubiquity??
<jmarsden> How come?
<wxl> including python-gobject
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/856669
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 856669 in pygobject (Ubuntu Oneiric) "pygobject 3.0.0-0svn1 does not work with custom python GTK widgets" [Critical,Fix released]
<jmarsden> packages needing updating are an issue with the overall state of the Ubunut repositories, not with one particular installer, aren't they?
<jmarsden> *Ubuntu
<wxl> and then to make matters worse (this being insurmountable) choose-mirror is messed up leaving for a default mirror fqdn of "mirror" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/756719
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> my point is it's not a hardware issue
<jmarsden> My point is that you need to be clear when reporting issues.
<jmarsden> Hmmm, bug #756719 claims to have been fixed months ago...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756719
<wxl> indeed it does
<wxl> but i'll be damned if the syslog doesn't show it searching around in http://mirror/path/to/nowhere
<jmarsden> OK... rmadison shows the supposedly-fixed release as being in Oneiric:  choose-mirror | 2.38ubuntu2 | oneiric/main/debian-installer | all
<wxl> perhaps it has somehow not made it's way to the ppc lubuntu variant
<jmarsden> if the bug is still there, you might want to post a comment to that bug saying so, and attaching relevant log entries.
<jmarsden> Lubuntu use the same repositories as all other variants.  PPC uses the same repositories as other CPU architectures.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> you tell me why it's not there then
<jmarsden> I'm working on it!!
<jmarsden> I can't trouble shoot a regression in a CPu arch I don't have here instantly :)
<phillw> wxl: jmarsden I went through through this earlier and asked wxl to try alternate with 11,10. He reported it was going okay?
<wxl> no, phillw .. the alternate cd can't detect the cdrom
<wxl> i went through all sorts of hassle to try to get to the bottom of that to no avail
<wxl> so basically the two available installation options don't work
<jmarsden> I'd expect the choose-mirror issue can be worked around with some patience and switching to a shell at the appropriate place during the install process...
<wxl> i would think so too but can't find enough info on it to test that out
<phillw> jmarsden: the choose mirror can be, but if the alt is failing, it needs re-flagging.
<wxl> i would also think there's a config file like sources.list where that "mirror" derives from
<jmarsden> wxl: Hmmm?  Read the source code for choose-mirror, see what it is supposed to do automatically, and do that my hand... what do you mean "can't find enough info on it" ?  The sources are insufficient?
<wxl> i was hoping for something more along the lines of documentation.
<jmarsden> wxl: There is probably a man page in the choose-mirror source package, did you look?
<jmarsden> Hmmm, well, close... there is a README file, at least :)
<wxl> yeah i think i found that
<wxl> didn't seem to find anything useful in scanning through it
<jmarsden> Well, it says the function of choose-mirror is to set 3 debconf variables.  So worst case you set those by hand to whatever you need, instead of letting choose-mirror do it... right?
<wxl> gotta find that read me again
<jmarsden> mkdir -p /tmp/choose-mirror ; cd /tmp/choose-mirror ; apt-get source choose-mirror ; cd cho* ; less README
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i remember this now
<wxl> i got around the issue with pygobject by installing python-gobject
<wxl> but could not figure out any way to install choose-mirror
<wxl> can't find it
<jmarsden> To read the README, you just need to download and unpack the source package, no actual need to install choose-mirror for that.
<wxl> that's my point though
<wxl> it couldn't install because it couldn't find it
<wxl> similarly, it can't grab the source because it can't find it
<wxl> so mayhap therein lies my problem
<jmarsden> You can grab the sources on some other machine, not the PPC one you are trying to install onto.  Do you really have no working computers at all that can download files from the Internet?  If not, how are you connected to IRC??
<wxl> telekinesis
<jmarsden> OK, so teleport the README into your brain and you will be all set :)
<wxl> again, the point is i have no problem installing all sorts of things nor any problem connecting to the internet on the ppc machine
<jmarsden> Then you can read that README :)
<wxl> let's put it to you this way-- you can apt-get install choose-mirror?
<jmarsden> No, but did you try the commands I suggested earlier?  They worked for me here.
<wxl> curious still
<wxl> apt-get source choose-mirror fails
<wxl> it can't find the package
<jmarsden> OK.  Works for me on Ubuntu 10.04.2.  I'll retry in a Oneiric VM in a moment.
<jmarsden> mkdir -p /tmp/choose-mirror ; cd /tmp/choose-mirror ; apt-get source choose-mirror ; cd cho* ; less README   # works for me in Lubuntu 11.10 Beta2 with updates.
<jmarsden> What Ubuntu variant are you running on which it fails?
<wxl> 11.10
<wxl> and of course it tis Lubuntu ;D
<wxl> grabbed it 30 sept
<jmarsden> OK... sudo apt-get update    and try again?
<wxl> i guess i could burn yet another
<wxl> already did
<jmarsden> What is the exact error you are getting from apt-get source choose-mirror ?
<wxl> E: Unable to find a source package for choose-mirror
<jmarsden> Does it do that for all source packages?  Or only choose-mirror?
<wxl> just choose-mirror
<jmarsden> Strange.  Which mirror are you using for source packages?
<wxl> i.e. what is sources.list, right?
<jmarsden> Yes.  grep deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list | grep main
<wxl> cuz there we have 3 pointers to ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<wxl> all of which include main
<wxl> as does the cdrom
<jmarsden> Oh... that's not a "normal" official Ubuntu repo mirror... if you switch to us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu does it then let you get the choose-mirror sources?
<jmarsden> Although http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/c/choose-mirror/choose-mirror_2.38ubuntu2.tar.gz works fine for me...
<jmarsden> As does    dget -u -x http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/c/choose-mirror/choose-mirror_2.38ubuntu2.dsc
<jmarsden> So that *looks* OK.
<wxl> you're sudidn't work
<wxl> oops
<wxl> still same error
<jmarsden> OK.  Does this work for you (in a temp directory somewhere):  dget -u -x http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/c/choose-mirror/choose-mirror_2.38ubuntu2.dsc
<wxl> heh
<wxl> now can't find wget
<wxl> or dget
<jmarsden> I thought you said you had a working machine with Internet access... :)
<wxl> rather dget isn't on here and can't find the package
<wxl> wget is here
<wxl> and it connectts to ports.ubuntu.com
<wxl> but 404s
<jmarsden> Ah, dget is part of devscripts
<wxl> ah my fault
<wxl> typo
<wxl> no problem with wget
<jmarsden> So the mirror has the file, and you have access to the files at that URL... so why doesn't apt know about them?  Either its database is corrupted or it is not configured correctly??
<wxl> yeah i'm clueless
<jmarsden> Does   apt-get source choose-mirror --print-uris     provide any additional clues?
<wxl> sadly same message
<wxl> i moved the flag around just in case the syntax was wrong-- no change
<jmarsden> No, that syntax works here :)   OK, in the name of science I'll set my Lubuntu VM to use that ports repo and see what happens...
<jmarsden> Works fine for me.
<wxl> hilarious
<jmarsden> So it is not that ports mirror, it is something local to your machine(s) that is causing the issue, as far as I can tell.
<wxl> how old is that iso of yours?
<jmarsden> Which one?  I am running Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS as my host OS, and Lubuntu 11.10 updated as of an hour ago in a VM.
<jmarsden> Host is amd64, VM is i386
<jmarsden> I *could* try setting up a PPC VM using qemu, but I don't think that is exactly trivial...
<Unit193> You could always go with PearPC :P
<wxl> oh never used that
<jmarsden> I've heard of it but never tried it...
<wxl> qemu kind of sucks
<wxl> i mean it works but it's a PITA to get set up
<phillw> wxl: don't stress jmarsden He can stress himself enough. jmarsden if you two think the bug still exists from https://launchpad.net/bugs/756719 then resurrect it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released]
<phillw> it is possible that is a regression
<jmarsden> phillw: Well, I can't tell if it still exists, I have not reproduced it... but wxl could reopen the bug, I already suggested that.
<wxl> working on it
<jmarsden> phillw: Re stress... I'm going AFK in ~2 minutes anyway, since I promised my wife I would... :)
<phillw> I was going to bed 5 hours ago... I promised my body :P ... I'll hang on... you got loom after your better half
<M0hi> lol
<M0hi> I promised my Bed, that I ll never get away from it. But now, @ Ofiice :[
<jmarsden> Goodnight all... :)
<phillw> tc, jmarsden
<M0hi> g'nite jmarsden
<Linda_> any kind soul wants to help me with my wifi connection :))))
<android> anyone have working realtec wireless connection?
<android> i like lubuntu but going back to windows if the realtec wifi device cant be installed
<android> SUCKS!
<emce_PL> what kind of device do you mean?
<bioterror> android, it's so related to chipset what they use
<bioterror> if that's usb dongle or something, you can always purchase another ;)
<bioterror> but if that's integrated, it's a another case
<android> F### im new to linux whats the shell command for ethernet device lpchs something
<bioterror> lspci |less
<bioterror> more example
<bioterror> lsusb | less
<android> thx
<bioterror> also: sudo lshw |less
<m6locks> my usb dongle worked out of the box with lubuntu
<m6locks> it was that very basic model by huawei
<android> this one seems computer cant fint it...........RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<emce_PL> check if you have jockey-gtk installed
<m6locks> might need some precompiled modules installed for kernel
<emce_PL> it should find all neccesary drivers if Lubuntu hasn't them
<android> yes thats installed
<android> using cable now eth0 when i click on that icon it says Driver8139too
<emce_PL> then download it and jockey wil do the rest
<android> what? it says im already running driver8139too ????? but im on cable does it interfer with each other or whaaat?
<emce_PL> paste what lcpci | grep network says
<android> couldnt find the command
<M0hi> lspci
<M0hi> android: lspci | grep network
<android> found some stuff
<android> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<android> thats all over n out :)))))))))))
<android> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<android> done must reebooooott
<android> yep there is a blue light !!
<android> i like linux .....5 min i grabbeb my windows cd :)))))
<android> getting the hang ov it the stuff happens i n terminal!!!!!!!
<android> my wep has 23 digits is that 40/128 ???????????
<bioterror> should 128bit WEP
<android> my mistake was 26 digits but have a working wifi :))))
<emce_PL> congrats!
<emce_PL> it wasn't so hard, was it?
<emce_PL> "just a little help from my friends" ;)
<android> thx alot really ,but my mistake thought realtec 8139 was my device but it was broadcom that was the wifi device :(( but its running now!!
<emce_PL> one must live long to know , one must live long to learn
<android> yes thats right......does virtualbox work in lubuntu?
<emce_PL> sure does
<emce_PL> like a charm
<emce_PL> with almost every OS :)
<android> must install it play around with my android phone :))
<android> lubuntu is not in that list at virtualbox.org
<emce_PL> but ubuntu is, and from some time it's almost the same
<android> wich version should i run
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> phillw: i solved my iso has nethin wong my lame 3g modem who was doin all this mess , when i launch its gui it gets laucnhed as root so when it gets connected he laucnh the browser as root so yeah and now im workin with my old modem and all its fine : ] thnaks guys for you help
<android> need get root user
<android> how
<emce_PL> sudo -i
<android> thx
<emce_PL> passwd
<emce_PL> a next you can use su
<android> virtualbox dont work this is what i should installas root user..........'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<emce_PL> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<emce_PL> and then you give your password
<android> ehhehe i dont have patient for this ...im new to linux :)))       sudo apt-get install dkms
<emce_PL> it's obvious for someone more experienced
<android> guess so :)) try virtualbox again then
<android> no it dont work .....should i download otherversion or what
<emce_PL> have you rebooted your PC?
<android> no
<android> hehe il do that !
<emce_PL> then do it
<supersafra> ¿hay alguien ahí?
<supersafra> Bueno, no se esto servirá de algo ...
<supersafra> Estoy buscando temas para lubuntu 11.
<Unit193> !es | supersafra
<ubot5> supersafra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<supersafra> gracias ubot5, voy a intentarlo
<android> ok have virtualbox working and im running gentoo from livecd its finish loading and stands livecd~#           ???? then what
<bazer> hello
<wxl> so debian ppc installer picked up on my cdrom no problem.. no go on the lubuntu alternate installer.. could i go to virtual terminal, run list of installed modules with modprobe and then try to install with alternate or am i making it way too simplified? i guess there's also the possibility the module isn't present on the lubuntu cd..
<stlsaint> wxl: sorry i cant be of much help but check to make sure your not using a beta iso
<wxl> no such luck for us lone ppc'ers
<wxl> it's beta or nada
<grifo74> hello how i configure my multimedia buttons, exist any software to make this
<wxl> which do you mean grifo74 ?
<grifo74> my pc is portable and i like to configure multimedia keys to up or down volume
<grifo74> exemple
<wxl> ooohhhhh
<wxl> good question, that
<bioterror> lubuntu should have them by default
<grifo74> i dont find in lubuntu
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476937 may help
<grifo74> in ubuntu they have software for this default bu i'm like lxde
<wxl> there's many things that "software" doesn't exist for in lxde
<grifo74> i go read thanks
<wxl> where you have to modify config files by hand
<m6locks> xmodmap
<m6locks> or xbindkeys
<m6locks> with xmodmap: first xev, press the multimediakeys to get the numers, then xmodmap -e 'keycode <thatkeycodeyoujustlookedup> = event_in_X'
<m6locks> not sure about the events though
<m6locks> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Configuring_keyboards#Enabling_Keyboard_Multimedia_Keys
<grifo74> i find keytouch and wor fine on my pc
<grifo74> i go restar now to see if they work after restart
<new2lubuntu> hye guys cant figure out if this is hardware or software related.. trying to hook vga from lappy to tv,  tv not recognizing vga or lappy. running lubuntu.. am i missing some drivers?
<bioterror> hook that vga to monitor
<bioterror> if it works, problem lies in tv
<new2lubuntu> good thinking.
<android> does compiz work with lubuntu??
<bioterror> why not
<android> have installed it and cant see any icon or so ?
<zaoka> I love Lubuntu, first Linux that I really love!
<zaoka> Does anybody know how to add shortcut of the main user folder on desktop?
<android> only differens is the emarald theme thingy?
<bioterror> you mean you want "Home" folder on your desktop?
<bioterror> zaoka,
<zaoka> yes
<bioterror> make shortcut that launches "pcmanfm ~/"
<zaoka> how?
<zaoka> I dont see a way to create shorcuts
<bioterror> you can make a .desktop -file with text editor or you can use lxshortcut or what was that program
<zaoka> ok
<zaoka> also before when I right click desktop I had different menu, now I got that openbox menu, what did I do and how to revert back?
<zaoka> anybody?
<apanda`> ahoi. could anyone pastebin their /.config/openbox
<apanda`> ok lets try that again
<apanda`> i need the ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml please, mine was destroyed when the hd was full
<android> try to install compiz fusion..........removed emarald theme and reboot have now an icon with an arrow compiz then what?
<android> howdy hoo dont be shy ::))
<android> opps seems i forgott a few files 144 of them :))
<hector> good afternoon
<hector> anybody there, im new in lubuntu
<wxl> here
<zaoka> hello
<hector> anyone can help me installing theme for lxde
<hector> ?
<wxl> http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11 << hector
<zaoka> what is the problem?
<wxl> 06:Oct:11|13:24 < hector:#lubuntu> anyone can help me installing theme for lxde
<wxl> 06:Oct:11|13:24 < hector:#lubuntu> ?
<zaoka> start OpenBox, you can install from there
<wxl> running an x86 virtual machine here and ocelot installer's working fab, so that choose-mirror bug jmarsden and i were wrestling over is indeed specific to ppc
<xsaidx> hello guys
#lubuntu 2011-10-07
<jita> my menubar is gone, how can i get it back ?
<rdi> hello, could anyone give me a link to how to improve font displaying in lubuntu. I cannot find anything
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone trying the beta?
<silverarrow> I found a series of lubuntus launched todays
<silverarrow> perhaps daily builds?
<silverarrow> hi mark76
<silverarrow> sprays bioterror with something very disinfective
<bioterror> if the url says dailybuild, then it's dailybuilds ;)
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<silverarrow> makes him less of a danger
 * silverarrow wonders if all he needs is a deodorant
<silverarrow> that's the page I'm on
<silverarrow> would these upgrade to the final release version along the way?
<bioterror> yes they will upgrade
<silverarrow> I will take the chance then
<silverarrow> It is so close to the final release now
<silverarrow> bugs are hopefully not detrimental
<silverarrow> have you tried softmaker for lubuntu?
<silverarrow> an unusually small full feature office
<silverarrow> I have libre office
<silverarrow> most seem to be a fork of open office
<silverarrow> derivative is perhaps a better word
<bioterror> bigyesyes1, libreoffice == openoffice, without java and oracle
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I have been very happy with libre
<bioterror> mostly we all ;)
<silverarrow> softmaker is new to me, but it works
<silverarrow> works great with lubuntu
<silverarrow> softmaker has issues with printing
<silverarrow> or maybe it is puppyliux
<silverarrow> anyhow, I am partitioning the hard drive, and plan a clean install of lubuntu
<silverarrow> half for lubuntu, and half for storage on ntfs
<silverarrow> I need some documents to be accessable in windows
<silverarrow> I am making an attempt at dual boot in lubuntu
<silverarrow> what would be easies, making two partitions, let puppy on one and then at last install lubuntu
<silverarrow> or puppy linux after lubuntu? I find grubs are difficult
<silverarrow> last time I tried dual booting I only got a black screen
<grifo74> hello i use lubuntu 11.04 when 11.10 is out if i update my 11.04 all my instaled software work perfectly
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> in the lxkeypam is there any trayicon thingy so ican change my lang keymap easily ?
<grifo74> or is better install a new version and all software too (sorry about my englis but i´m portuguese  and i give many errors)
<grifo74> yes exist i´m not with lubuntu now but it´s easy
<xsaidx> grifo74: you talkin to me ?  ; ]
<grifo74> yes
<silverarrow> yes, software should work fine after an upgrade, but the odd issue is know to pop up sometimes
<silverarrow> like you probably have to login with password and username,
<silverarrow> I have updated before with out too much troulbe
<silverarrow> however, this time I am doing a clean new install too
<xsaidx> grifo74: what i mean when i change the keymap ill have an icon notification in my bar at the bottom
<xsaidx> silverarrow: btw whats your problem ?
<silverarrow> Grub2 worries
<grifo74> thanks silverarrow
<silverarrow> and dual boot
<xsaidx> silverarrow: so now aht do you have exactly ?? you cant boot your system ?
<silverarrow> an upgrade takes time, so prepare a good walk with the dog, a pot of tea, and a tv show
<grifo74> :-)
<grifo74> i have all time
<silverarrow> I have had issues with grub earlier, and all I got was a black screen at bootup. This time I am partitioning the hard driven, then will do an install of lubuntu on the large part, and puppy linux on the smaller
<silverarrow> I have decided to stick with grub2
<grifo74> after ubunt change to unity i change to pclinuxos(roling distro) but now i find lubuntu and i like its my favorite distro
<silverarrow> and I am wondering if default grub in lubuntu, can be made to work with puppy linux,
<grifo74> remastersys work fine on lubuntu??
<silverarrow> xsaidx, would you recommend an install of lubuntu first, than puppy liux, or the other way around to make grub2 adjust most easily ?
<karol_> hello
<mmaksimov> Hi, karol_
<IAmNotThatGuy> mmaksimov, late =]
<mmaksimov> IAmNotThatGuy. my mistake ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> it happens =D
<wxl> anyone know if there's an 11.04 ppc version somewhere?
<wxl> or frankly any version earlier than 11.10? :D
<bioterror> you can install ppc version of ubuntu and fetch lubuntu packages?
<wxl> yeah there's that
<wxl> which kinda somewhat defeats the purpose of lubuntu
<wxl> basically i have to install a bunch of crap so i can get rid of a bunch of crap
<bioterror> how so?
<bioterror> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/natty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc64/netboot/mini.iso
<bioterror> you're welcome
<wxl> well i certainly don't want gnome
<wxl> (no thank you, didn't say 64) :)
<bioterror> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/natty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<wxl> the end result of any ubuntu installation (from my understanding, but tell me otherwise) is that you get the whole bag of tricks
<wxl> unless you bother to remove what you don't want
<bioterror> !mini | wxl
<ubot5> wxl: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wxl> i stand corrected
<wxl> lubuntu-meta is the appropriate package i'm assuming?
<bioterror> lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> what's the difference, if any?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktio --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> with lubuntu-core you get just needed "lubuntu" packages and you can fetch what ever you really need
<wxl> so it's basically just the de and not all the apps per se
<wxl> ?
<bioterror> yes
<wxl> you rock, bioterror
<bioterror> we'll see in few minutes do I really rock :D
<wxl> well it'll take me a while
<wxl> i'm at work
<wxl> powerbook's at home
<bioterror> you have 12" G4?
<wxl> i could set up qemu but.. yeah, no.
<wxl> yep
<bioterror> niiiiiceee
<bioterror> I've been wanting one since 2003
<wxl> hah, funny
<wxl> whatcha got for trade? ;)
<bioterror> at the moment nothing much
<wxl> i was kidding anyways
<wxl> i rather like the thing
<bioterror> I've got rid of about all of my computer stuff
<bioterror> that I dont need
<wxl> i keep debating abotu whether or not i want to keep os x on it
<bioterror> you dont want to keep it
<wxl> i also had to, for irony's sake, really resist the urge to not put freebsd on it
<bioterror> they have 10.7 out and you're using probably 10.4 or 10.5
<wxl> 10.5
<bioterror> when I run 10.4, I met problems with "this version of OS X no longer supported" :D
<bioterror> ran
<wxl> which is a little laggy frankly
<wxl> right
<wxl> and that's soon to be the case in the age of 10.7
<bioterror> dunno if that happens to 10.5 now
<wxl> there's a few things
<wxl> can't do the latest firefox
<bioterror> shame
<wxl> have you seen http://www.maconlinux.org/ ?
<bioterror> wxl, http://www.morphos.de/ ;)
<wxl> hah
<bioterror> http://www.morphos.de/screenshot_twozero.jpg
<bioterror> that can be run on your powerbook ;)
<wxl> seriously morphos just brings back the memories :D
<m6locks> damn, that morphos makes me wwish i had an amiga :P
<m6locks> RIP 68k
<wxl> it's tempting to have it laying around.. just like baremetal os.. but that's a totally just for fun kind of thing http://www.returninfinity.com/baremetal.html
<m6locks> or OS/2
<m6locks> hmm, gonna reinstall snow leopard with a newer version of parallels just to get those weird and oh-so-random operating systems work
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> what no virtualbox?
<m6locks> hmm not on my linux cos its a netbook
<m6locks> or is it available on mac?
<wxl> naw i mean on yr mac
<wxl> yep
<m6locks> hmm never tried it, is it any good?
<wxl> yeah it's fab
<wxl> i've never run parallels so i can't exactly compare but i've never had a problem with vbox
<wxl> it's got some cool features like an rdp backdoor
<m6locks> well, parallels is kinda huge
<wxl> check this out: https://bikefridaywalter.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/do-windows-without-getting-your-hands-dirty/
<m6locks> i'd prefer a lighter platform
<m6locks> nice, thanks
<m6locks> hmm which processors does virtualbox have support for?
<wxl> not ppc if that's your question
<m6locks> aye
<wxl> but that link discusses using it remotely
<m6locks> cos it woulda been nice to have tried that one out
<bioterror> m6locks, I have A1200 in closet ;)
<bioterror> m6locks, 120 euros and it can be yours ;)
<wxl> so i'm leveraging a non-ppc computer to do the heavy lifting
<m6locks> bioterror: lol
<wxl> unfortunately hardware virtualization on ppc SUXXXXXXXXX
<bioterror> it comes with mikronics tower case and 10Mbit PCMCIA NIC ;)
<m6locks> why arent you using it
<wxl> as i pointed out in the post, i about poked my eyes out just trying to run fluxbox on debian because of how slow it is
<bioterror> how fluxbox can be slow? :o
<m6locks> aye, they can suck ass
<wxl> too many cycles spent trying to handle virtualization
<wxl> not enough left over to do much else
<wxl> it can be done, but it's not fun
<wxl> certainly not productive
<m6locks> intel is so meh, why didnt apple stick with motorola
<wxl> i don't mind intel
<wxl> arm would have been an interesting change :D
<bioterror> m6locks, becouse G5 was too hot
<bioterror> they were unable to put it inside laptop for example
<m6locks> hmm seems they didnt fix that one with core2 macbooks :D
<m6locks> cos mine is like an oven
<wxl> i think part of that is the case design
<m6locks> its constantly at 80 degreesC :P
<wxl> open up any apple and it's like "holy shit how did all this get in here???!!"
<m6locks> well true that, they have managed to fit stuff there
<wxl> they've gotten better but it's not great
<m6locks> but its hard to keep cool
<bioterror> and that 1st gen G5 powermac and all the failures with coolant fluids
<wxl> heh
<m6locks> actually waitin for them super kickass laptops with no harddrive and just really fast memory
<wxl> keep waiting
<bioterror> m6locks, you can buy macbook air with SSD
<m6locks> its comin, i read stuff that they can use some weird forms of crystals of whatever that is lightning-fast
<wxl> i read something or other about making the memory more directly accessible
<wxl> no bus
<m6locks> bioterror: but ssd aint that fast
<bioterror> m6locks, I bet it's fast ;)
<m6locks> naw, not THAT fast
<m6locks> hmm if i find that link i
<m6locks> ll post it
<wxl> ditto
<wxl> i can't find it anywhere
<wxl> i think it was on slashdot
<wxl> or wired
<wxl> or
<wxl> yeah, nevermind
<m6locks> aye :)
<wxl> hm maybe i'm just thinking of this whole von neumann quantum computer.. http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/09/01/2040248/First-Von-Neumann-Architecture-Quantum-Computer?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
<m6locks> i might have been talking about this http://www.dailytech.com/New+Device+Unifies+RAM+and+Flash+Could+Revolutionize+Electronics/article20730.htm
<wxl> ohhhh the memristor
<m6locks> looks cool, just have huge arrays of RAM
<w30> m6locks, I hate reading about stuff like that. It makes me want one but I will be dead before they hit the market.
<w30> m6locks, I won't even have to worry about the YK2038 32 bit bug
<wxl> heh
<m6locks> the speed at which technology is developing is exponential, it will take pretty much no time at all for that to hit the market
<bioterror> would you like to join #lubuntu-offtopic, as this channel is mainly for support and gets logged
<wxl> w/e mr. morphos ;)
<wxl> } // shut up now
<bioterror> you can continue there
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> I'm off to pickup RS232 cable and usb adapter
<wxl> mmm fun
<wxl> a serial terror, eh?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does it matter if I use lubuntu or xubuntu on a comptuer with 1GB ram?
<silverarrow> Totem is way to heavy for my cpu
<silverarrow> lubuntu is working fine though, maybe just stick with it
<silverarrow> I tend to test options
<silverarrow> no one here?
<wxl> xubuntu still has lingering gnome crap on it silverarrow
<wxl> it's the "lightweight" ubuntu that isn't
<wxl> you might find this perspective useful http://maketecheasier.com/lubuntu-review-a-lightweight-ubuntu-variant/2010/05/06
<wxl> besides, if it's not broken don't fix it
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I need lightweight
<grifo74> hello how i make my lubuntu reconect 4Gb
<bioterror> grifo74, you have 4GB hard drive and you cant install lubuntu?
<wxl> or did you disconnect a 4gb usb and need to remount it?
<wxl> or... ??????
<grifo74> no 4gb memory
<bioterror> or are you talking about 4GB of RAM is showing only ~3GB
<bioterror> grifo74, use PAE-kernel or 64bit Lubuntu
<grifo74> how i install pae-kernel
<grifo74> and after i install pae-kernel how i uninstall old kernel
<head_victim> !pae | grifo74
<ubot5> grifo74: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<head_victim> I'm about to head out but that might give you more information.
<wxl> wow i didn't know about that limitation
<wxl> that's odd
<head_victim> wxl: not odd at all. It's a hardware limitation
<bioterror> wxl, seems like you've learned today a lot ;)
<grifo74> thanks i go try the comand to install pae-kernel
<bioterror> pae-kernel is not better than real 64bit system ;)
<wxl> so is that true for 10 and 11 that it should automatically pick up on your memory and install the right kernel?
<bioterror> wxl, mini.iso for example comes with "server" kernel
<bioterror> whichis pae
<bioterror> and alternative
<wxl> pae can work on x86 with <3.2gb ram, right? is it necessarily worse than a standard 32? (makes sense that 64>pae)
<grifo74> yes i no but after a make a remaster if i want install in a machine non 64bits dont work and sometimes im my work i use i live pen with remaster and my favorite software and my pc is non 64bits lol
<grifo74> in future all machines work with 64bits and then 128bits but now many people use 32 bits pc
<bioterror> I see lots of 64bit computers running 32bit XP ;)
<wxl> not to go off topic *cowers under the watchful gaze of bioterror*, but we'll be counting in qubits soon enough :D
<phillw> wxl: that is why we have #lubuntu-offtopic :P
<bioterror> phillw, did you get it working?
<wxl> bioterror: to go back to a previous discussion, does that mini.iso necessarily install gdm or is that an option, too?
<bioterror> wxl, mini.iso takes you into console only
<bioterror> then you can install what ever you want
<wxl> oh, tay
<bioterror> it has no X11
<bioterror> it's pure console
<wxl> i get it now
<Zetacu> hello i'm new installing lubuntu and i want to try if my tvcard is compatible. In this page it say it is. But i do'nt understand what they mean about the modules: tuner_xc2028 and cx8800. how can I install those o what I need to do to enable them?
<Zetacu> the page is this one http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Powercolor_Real_Angel_330
#lubuntu 2011-10-08
<wxl> squee! finally unning lubuntu on my powebook
<wxl> as you can see my R key is messed up
<wxl> powerbook's fault
<wxl> something is messed up tho
<wxl> unfortunately it's with the meta package too
<otacon> Quick question, does Lubuntu support system sound schemes?
<crshbndct> hey everyone
<bioterror> hi
<crshbndct> does anyone know how to run mplayer without video output? i.e. play a video file but only play the audio from it??
<crshbndct> i tried using -vo:null (lol) but that didnt work
<bioterror> you want to rip the Audio or you just want the audio?
<crshbndct> no i want to just play the audio
<crshbndct> i figured it will be something like mplayer -vo:null /<path to filename>
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'll investigate a little
<crshbndct> thanks :)
<crshbndct> i tried reading the man page, but i was beaten
<bioterror> I cannot judge anyone for not understanding the man pages
<bioterror> just a moment, I'll move to desktop computer, I have mplayer there
<crshbndct> i love using mplayer instead of gui media players. but all my 1080p youtube downloaded music videos tend to to pop up and take over my desktop.. would love to just say play them all with no video output .. thanks for the help
<bioterror> you got it almost right
<bioterror> mplayer -vo null path/to/video.avi
<crshbndct> lol so close.. ok i will go try it
<crshbndct> OUTSTANDING!!! thanks :)
<bioterror> np ;)
<crshbndct> now my 50gb music collection (100 songs) will be may easier to use
<bioterror> you could take the audio from them
<bioterror> and ditch the video
<crshbndct> nah i like having the video there too.. great for parties.. i have plenty of space on my hdd's
<crshbndct> well mighty impressed with lubuntu so far.. i am a chronic distro hopper, but i dont even need to run my "make linux work on modern hardware" fix with it, which is f***ing rare
<leszek> hi
<leszek> re
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have burned 11.10
<silverarrow> daily
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
<MrChrisDruif> Hi guys and girls, I can't seem to get flash working in Lubuntu 11.10
<MrChrisDruif> I can't see who's active in Pidgin, but I hope some knowledgeable people will response
<draioch> installed lubuntu on machine with integrated intel sound chip, no sound would love to know to find out name of integrated chip and sudo get command how to install it or would alsa work thx
<silverarrow> you could open alsamixer and see what it says ?
<draioch> k ill try that thx
<MrChrisDruif> The apt install from the website of adobe only opens an other chromium window ( xdg-open apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner )
<silverarrow> it should be listed under pci devices in system profiler
<silverarrow> draioch,
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Do you have flashplugin-installer installed?
<draioch> o/ silverarrow thx
<draioch> was actually looking up to check if alsa installed
<silverarrow> in alsamixer you should be able to load different drivers, and check if everything is on
<silverarrow> itis
<silverarrow> opens in terminal
<draioch> yea remember that thx
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: yeah, it's installed
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Trying in Chromium and you have restarted the browser?
<draioch> silverarrow running asla now and playing video file nuting show in alsa level meters or analouge output card is showing as Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at irq 23
<draioch> thx
<silverarrow> you got sound?
<silverarrow> it should be listed under menu-sytem tools- profiler/benchmark -pci dvices too
<silverarrow> but really alsamixer is the only place where you can do something
<silverarrow> draioch, you have manage to set all relevant parameters on full?
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: it keeps saying that I need to upgrade my flash player
<Unit193> What page would this be?
<draioch> yea was just looking at that never used alsa before so ill play around for a while and big big thx for the help
<MrChrisDruif> Just a regular youtube page
<silverarrow> draioch, it is pretty simple: mostly the arrows are used, and on some parameters tab
<draioch> yea thx MM must be mute and 00 on channel
<silverarrow> it is a bit fickely but you get it right away
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> and arrow up and down to regulate
<draioch> ;)
<silverarrow> tab can work as enter on some
<draioch> \o/ silverarrow
<draioch> channel were muted and levels set to 0
<silverarrow> the 3D parameter can be crucial; really cracly sound if it is wrong
<silverarrow> crackly
<silverarrow> *
<draioch> yea im big into sound but mostly hardware not PCs but getting there thx to yourself
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Installing it on my Oneiric now
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: the link I press on the youtube page to upgrade my flashplayer, it goes to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ followed by questions that lead to an apt link (which opens an other chromium window instead of Synaptic or LSC)
<Unit193> What's   apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer  give you?  What about   dpkg -l |grep flash    ?
<MrChrisDruif> What should the first one give?
<MrChrisDruif> Second gives: ii  flashplugin-downloader                 10.3.183.10ubuntu5                      Adobe Flash Player plugin downloader, ii  flashplugin-installer                  10.3.183.10ubuntu5                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<MrChrisDruif> Installed: 10.3.183.10ubuntu5, Candidate: 10.3.183.10ubuntu5, Version table:  *** 10.3.183.10ubuntu5 0, 500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/multiverse i386 Packages, 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<MrChrisDruif> That gives the first command
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Can you run updates? I got a newer version when I just now installed it
<silverarrow> has anyone installed one of the latest daily versions of 11.10?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't have a newer version available
<MrChrisDruif> silverarrow: No, beta 2
<silverarrow> is it safer or better?
<silverarrow> I just burned the daily
<silverarrow> and have no more empty cds, so I shall have to stick with it until monday
<MrChrisDruif> Don't know, my first steps in Oneiric as well...
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: I just checked that mirror and the main, that seems to be out of date
<MrChrisDruif> I have added the lubuntu-desktop ppa if that helps at all?
<Unit193> It wouldn't have anything to do with flash though
<MrChrisDruif> I would think the same
<MrChrisDruif> Should I try this ppa? ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<MrChrisDruif> From this page I've found: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/adobe-flash-11-released-ready-download/
<Unit193> Open this one http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<MrChrisDruif> I can't seem to see what you mean?
<Unit193> Do you see the box as talked about here "If Flash Player is installed on your computer, the following box displays the version of Flash Player installed along with the operating system:" ?
<silverarrow> can you send documents stored in lubuntu ext4 to a ntfs external hdd?
<MrChrisDruif> No, it says "Get Adobe Flash Player"
<MrChrisDruif> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/839/cpsid_83950.html <= this page also didn't help
<MrChrisDruif> Bottom section
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Do you have it in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so ?
<MrChrisDruif> Folder is present, the .so isn't
<Unit193> Ah, there you go.   sudo updatedb; locate flash |grep .so     and tell me where it's located?
<MrChrisDruif> /home/chris/.cache/.fr-8LEuZy/libflashplayer.so, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/files/libflashplayer.2.so, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/files/libflashplayer.so, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/files/usr/lib/kde4/kcm_adobe_flash_player.so, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/files/usr.2/lib/kde4/kcm_adobe_flash_player.so, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/info/libflashplayer.2.so.trashinfo, /home/chris/.local/share/Trash/info/libflashplayer.so.trashin
<MrChrisDruif> So except some trashed ones from trying to download it manually only one in ~/.cache/.fr-8LEuZy/
<MrChrisDruif> /home/chris/.cache/.fr-8LEuZy/libflashplayer.so, /usr/lib/libvisual-0.4/morph/morph_flash.so
<Unit193> If I were you, I would switch mirrors as that's an older version
<MrChrisDruif> How do I switch mirrors? =S
<Unit193> !repomirror
<ubot5> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<MrChrisDruif> First two steps are changed btw
<Unit193> Yeah, that's for Ubuntu :P  Open Synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> "Menu", "Preferences", and "Software Sources" works in Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> That "select best server" is nowhere to be found
<MrChrisDruif> Found it
<MrChrisDruif> They've changed it a lot
<MrChrisDruif> I've done that, still no change
<Unit193> Did you reload package list? Purge and reinstall after you reload
<MrChrisDruif> A lot of "Ign" with the update do
<MrChrisDruif> purge?
<MrChrisDruif> I've done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<Unit193> Didn't pull it up? sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<MrChrisDruif> "The Flash plugin is NOT installed."
<MrChrisDruif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704608/
<MrChrisDruif> I would love some Mac-ness right now (being famed for "just working")
<Unit193> Did you install downloader?
<Unit193> And yes, that would be handy ;)  (To be fair, I haven't had a problem like this :P )
<MrChrisDruif> Install downloader?
<MrChrisDruif> I've just burned the disk and expected it to work. Got some errors bytheway about the disk ect, but don't know what's has or hasn't been reported
<Unit193> Here is a few https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/TODO#ISO_Testing_Bugs
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: this link also doesn't work from Adobe, but I mentioned that before: xdg-open apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<KM0201> does anyone know of a upnp video player for ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: vlc?
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: for some reason, its not working like i thought it would.
<MrChrisDruif> I've never tried to make upnp work
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: i can log in to mediatomb, finda movie, copy the URL, and paste it into VLC, and it plays fine
<KM0201> but i'd like it to be able to show me what is available (kinda like rythmbox does for music)
<KM0201> i've googled this like crazy w/ no luck
<MrChrisDruif> (Never had a setup to test upnp in the first place)
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Could always take a look at this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: That APT for 9.04+ doesn't open ANY software manager, just an other chromium window
<KM0201> dpkg?
<MrChrisDruif> Differences between Gnome and LXDE, because I've found similar tutorials online. Most of which were related to 11.10 even because I searched for that
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Alright, I'll now point  you to #ubuntu+1
<MrChrisDruif> And if I'd download the tar.gz and move the .so to the before mentioned folder manually?
<MrChrisDruif> They'll also have their hands in their hair because it's for LXDE instead of GNOME
<Unit193> I don't know what to tell you, worked fine first try, but it's causing all sorts of weird things for you
<MrChrisDruif> FML
<MrChrisDruif> I'll just try that =)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: solved
<Unit193> Figures....
<Unit193> What'd I miss?
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: when I first searched for "adobe" in synaptic I didn't find "adobe-flashplugin" nor "adobe-flash-properties-gtk", now I did find the latter, which also installed the first and removed flashplugin-installer
<silverarrow> is the launch next week? for 11.10?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, 13th
<silverarrow> cool
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off to install the Beta 2 at home aswell
<MrChrisDruif> (This was a laptop from my parents =P )
<haemogoblin> hey there
<haemogoblin> i'm seeking help with my Lubuntu install
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> if anyone has a spare moment
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: sup
<haemogoblin>  there
<haemogoblin> hi even
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> i've just installed Lubuntu on a intel core duo 1.66 mini ITX board
<haemogoblin> i can't seem the get cpufreq to work
<haemogoblin> my linux knowledge isn't good enough to solve the problem, so thought i'd come on here and ask an expert :)
<stlsaint> cpufreq? what do you mean?
<haemogoblin> I'm after some sort of cpu throttle
<haemogoblin> so i can put the CPU to ondemand ect
<haemogoblin> like i have in ubuntu
<stlsaint> the two should work the same? what seems to be the issue
<haemogoblin> if i try to add the CPUfreq plugin for the system tray
<haemogoblin> it says frequency 0 mhz
<haemogoblin> governor: nill
<haemogoblin> null - sorry
<haemogoblin> The plugin is called CPUfreq frontend
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> have you installed cpufreqd?
<haemogoblin> one sec, i think so..but i'll check..i've been fiddling for over an hour trying various things :)
<haemogoblin>  ah right it was on, but i was trying powernowd
<haemogoblin> just reinstalling
<haemogoblin>  i have had it installed, but wasn't having any success
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: what does: sudo powernowd
<stlsaint> give you
<haemogoblin> basically i'm just wanting a means to throttle back my CPU fan as it's going full speed and it's really noisy
<haemogoblin> well synaptic package manager has just removed it and installed cpufreqd, so dont think i'll get anything
<stlsaint> aye ok
<stlsaint> well if your fan is runnign high that means your processors are running hot. what resource intensive process do you have running?
<haemogoblin> yep, tried it and unknown command
<haemogoblin> nothing..
<haemogoblin> it's been running full blast since boot up
<stlsaint> well thats a bigger problem than just setting your processors
<stlsaint> are your cpu's hot?
<stlsaint> and is your system on carpet or a blanket?
<haemogoblin> 40c
<haemogoblin> according to the sysinfo/sensors
<haemogoblin> the one thing that does work, is the cpu monitor and that's not really spiking
<haemogoblin> 25% - i have a youtube movie running
<stlsaint> ok so you want to set the cpufreq lower manually?
<stlsaint> better yet here have a look here for better learning:
<stlsaint> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<haemogoblin> problem
<haemogoblin> I use the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor on my panel to see the speed of my CPU.
<haemogoblin> i dont even have this
<haemogoblin> hence why i am here
<haemogoblin> :/
<haemogoblin> As i said, it says frequency 0mhz
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: aye, right. ok so right clicking and selecting the cpufreq frontend gives you no applet?
<haemogoblin> no
<haemogoblin> just the normal taskbar menu, add/remove panel, ect
<haemogoblin> i'm no expert with the terminal but i believe this might be a problem
<haemogoblin>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
<haemogoblin> apparently this doesn't exist
<haemogoblin> :/
<stlsaint> its under: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: actually look under /sys/devices/system/cpu
<haemogoblin> its an empty folder
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: oh dear
<haemogoblin> whats that mean?
<haemogoblin> :/
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: what release are you running?
<haemogoblin> it's the lubuntu-alternative iso
<stlsaint> i mean 11.04...10.04 or....
<haemogoblin> 10.10
<haemogoblin> system summery has be a bit confused as it boots with the lubuntu splash screen but system summery says ubuntu 10.10..i know it's based on ubuntu..
<stlsaint> in terminal run: cat /etc/issue
<haemogoblin> ok
<stlsaint> what does it show
<haemogoblin> no such file or directory
<stlsaint> O_O
<stlsaint> you sure you ran it just like that:
<stlsaint> cat /etc/issue
<haemogoblin> sorry
<haemogoblin> typo
<haemogoblin> lol
<haemogoblin> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<stlsaint> ok im on 11.04 but i dont think there is much difference in the two, i would have to say possibly you need to reconfigure lxdm
<haemogoblin> how do i do that?
<stlsaint> one sec please
<haemogoblin> np :)
<stlsaint> haemogoblin: seems that the conventional dpkg-reconfigure lxdm does nothing really
<haemogoblin> i just tried that and apparently i need to be as root
<stlsaint> yea you gotta put sudo in the beginning
<haemogoblin> hmm that didn't do anything lol
<stlsaint> yea
<haemogoblin> so is it lubuntu?
<stlsaint> i highly suggest putting your issue on the lubuntu mailing list
<haemogoblin> ok
<stlsaint> many more eyes will see it including the lubuntu developers
<haemogoblin> where do i find that?
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> :D
<haemogoblin> If all else fails i can see ubuntu going on..but i was limited with hd space
<haemogoblin> i'm using a 4gb microdrive
<stlsaint> yea lubuntu will be your best bet over ubuntu in your case
<stlsaint> lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net
<stlsaint> send email there
<haemogoblin> Cheers
<haemogoblin> how will i know if i get a reply?
<haemogoblin> will i be contacted directly?
<stlsaint> no, in the email ask personnel to CC you since you are not subscribed to the list
<stlsaint> if something comes and i see you were not cc'ed on it i will shoot it your way
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> ive since i used that powernowd, my keyboard has been acting laggy
<haemogoblin> asked me if i wanted to enable a power saving option on the usb and it's actually become a pain
<haemogoblin> as i dont know how to undo what it's done.
<stlsaint> remove what you installed and put powernod back on
<haemogoblin> right
<haemogoblin> email sent :)
<stlsaint> probably needs to be moderated before it hits
#lubuntu 2011-10-09
<Bender_> Hey everyone
<Bender_> Can anyone help with a wifi issue?
<Bender_> hello?
<Bender_> ANYONE THERE?
<Bender_> hey
<stlsaint> Bender_: sup
<KM0201> what's the command to reconfigure X... i'm stuck n a console and can't browse for it.
<Unit193> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> sudo X --configure
<KM0201> hmm, i didn't think that was it, lemme try it
<KM0201> thanks.
<Unit193> It will make a config file
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> then what?.. dpkg-reconfigure X
<Unit193> The file will have to be moved to /etc/X11/ and then sudo restart lxdm
<Unit193> Or start
<KM0201> ok... where will it create that file? do you know?
<Unit193> Current dir
<KM0201> gotcha, thanks... lemme try this real quick
<stlsaint> wb
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> <KM0201> thanks Unit193 oddly enough though, when you said that, it dawned on me, the nvidia utility makes a backup of xorg.conf when the driver installs, so i just CD'd to /etc/X11, deleted my xorg.conf, and then cp xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wxl> bioterror: did i mention i got 11.04 going on my powerbook thanks to your help? much appreciated!
<KM0201> man, 11.10 is a mess on my desktop
<KM0201> i'll have to proceed cautiously if i decide to dup 11.04 for it
<KM0201> i must have gotten 30 errors, after the install failed to complete (but the OS still booted, go figure)
<wxl> KM0201: what was the error?
<KM0201> wxl: there were a ton.
<KM0201> but the install error, said something about packages could not be accessed from the internet, and to file a bug report.
<wxl> ahhhh
<KM0201> which i did, but when i rebooted, the install worked, it just had to be updated
<KM0201> then after that, the nvidia driver kept screwing up...
<wxl> can you post up /var/log/syslog?
<wxl> i suspect i know what your problem is
<KM0201> not now, done nuked it and am back on 11.04 now.
<wxl> aw poop
<KM0201> it wasn't just nvidia though
<wxl> you didn't happen to look did you?
<KM0201> no
<wxl> oh well
<KM0201> wasn't overly concerned, cuz when i saw the probs, knew i wasn't staying..lol
<wxl> i had an error with choose-mirror
<wxl> but from what i could tell it was only with ppc.. not x86
<wxl> are you running some other processor than those two?
<KM0201> well, i did some googling from the live cd, and most seemed to suggest on my install error, to not choose "download updates" and the "restricted software" and the install would complete
<KM0201> no, x86
<wxl> i had other errors two (most notable was pygobject) but they were really a matter of packages needing to update
<wxl> did that work?
<KM0201> well, my machine still booted, despite the install error, so.. i would assume it was a minor issue, sinc ethe OS still installed successfully
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i wonder if my errors were just non-errors
<wxl> i never did try to boot
<KM0201> well, they were errors, but... when i looked back ont he install process, i saw all the errors, were after grub was configured
<KM0201> so i figured the machine would boot, and it did.
<KM0201> so now i'm just doing a bunch of updates to 11.04,
<wxl> so you're doing a pseudo 11.10? ;)
<KM0201> no.
<KM0201> i'm just updating 11.04 to current, not upgrading to 11.10
<wxl> ah
<KM0201> .04 has some annoying quirks, but overall, it works very well,
<KM0201> 11.10... obviously its still beta, but... i probably won't be trying it for a while after release
<wxl> live cd behaves well
<wxl> but, yeah, if there's issues in the INSTALLER......
<KM0201> yeah.... when that happened, kinda knew i had a rough road ahead of me..lol
<wxl> i wrestled with it for a LONG time
<wxl> even tried to do net install
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i actually considered a net install if i couldn't get the install to pass, but like i said, the install worked.. so never bothered
<wxl> is there such thing as unified folders in sylpheed?
<KM0201> never heard of it
<KM0201> but..
<KM0201> sylpheed is just one app i could never warm up to.
<wxl> maybe i should switch to claws instead
<wxl> tbird's nice but bloaty
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<KM0201> howdy
<HowardTheDuck> how goes it
<wxl> good here
<HowardTheDuck> cool
<wxl> wuzzup with u?
<HowardTheDuck> nada....is there a stable version of lubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> is it on the official ubuntu docket yet :)
<wxl> first off what do we want to call stable? lts?
<HowardTheDuck> yea
<wxl> well 12.04 is out now
<wxl> j/k ;)
<wxl> sadly all there is in the official ubuntu repos is 11.10 beta
<HowardTheDuck> ahh
<HowardTheDuck> wahts the latest :)
<HowardTheDuck> i am running the very first version on my acer laptop
<wxl> oh of lubuntu?
<HowardTheDuck> hesitant to upgrade because it took a whole lot of tweaking ot get it work
<HowardTheDuck> yeah
<HowardTheDuck> like...getting volume control on the taskbar even lol
<wxl> huh really, in what sense?
<wxl> weird
<wxl> laptops are always a pita tho
<HowardTheDuck> yeah little things
<HowardTheDuck> i ought to download it now, check it out
<wxl> i'm running 11.04 (via the mini.iso method) on a powerrbook
<wxl> had to do a bit of googling to get the battery, wifi setup
<wxl> unfortunately ppcs are cursed, i swear
<HowardTheDuck> damn, heh
<wxl> but i really do liike this little 12" quasi-laptop/demi-netbook
<wxl> i had to do some real fuckery to get the processor not to max out and have the thing just shut down on me
<wxl> i'm still not convinced about that bullshit
<wxl> but whatever, it works
<wxl> 11.10 is becoming official quite soon
<wxl> like really soon http://v.gd/LjNzZs
<HowardTheDuck> kewl
<wxl> of course in my experience (maybe only a ppc issue, though someone earlier on x86 was complaining about similar issues), the intaller is borked
<HowardTheDuck> uh oh
<HowardTheDuck> how so
<wxl> for me, i couldn't get around the fact that it was looking for packages at http://mirror instead of http://ports.ubuntu.com
<wxl> that's one of the reasons i'm not using ocelot
<wxl> livecd worked fab tho
<wxl> ..at least from what i could tell..
<HowardTheDuck> my workstation is running 10.04
<HowardTheDuck> my lappy runs win7
<KM0201> i wouldn't mess w/ 11.10 just yet,... especialy if you're inexperienced... 1. it's still beta, 2. the installer is a mess
<HowardTheDuck> and my phone is iOS :)
<wxl> there you go, HowardTheDuck -- KM0201 was the fellow i was mentioning with the installer issues
<HowardTheDuck> I'm not sure what version of Lubuntu I'm running on my old laptop....I don't want to boot it to find out
<HowardTheDuck> it's whatever version of Lubuntu came out when Ubuntu 10.04 came out, heh
<wxl> prolly 10.04 then
<KM0201> well, if it's lubuntu, it's either 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04 (assuming you didn't get the beta)
<HowardTheDuck> 10.04 i guess then yeah
<HowardTheDuck> :)
<wxl> i'm hoping to use mac on linux (if i could get the bloody thing intalled) on this powerbook
<wxl> then i've got my imac which runs os x, but has various flavors of windows 7 and lubuntu running in virtual machines
<wxl> and then i've got xp at work (yuck) but i've got lubuntu virtualized on it so i can keep my sanity
<wxl> the other day we were discussing obscure os's for the fun of it.. like morphos
<HowardTheDuck> hehe
<HowardTheDuck> i got xp at work too, and office 2000
<HowardTheDuck> it's awful
<wxl> oh yuck
<HowardTheDuck> yeah they keep upgrading the computers, but refuse to play the license fees for new operating systems and software
<KM0201> actually, if i *have* to use a windows OS, i like xp
<wxl> we've got a custom database built in the WORST legacy system ever-- access .. 95
<HowardTheDuck> now shits starting to fall apart and we've got huge IT problems
<HowardTheDuck> yikes
<wxl> xp's alright
<HowardTheDuck> I really like 7
<wxl> ..for a honeypot :)
<HowardTheDuck> as far as getting work done, win7 and office2010 rock IMO
<wxl> i think 7 is the first serious product ms has put out in a long time
<HowardTheDuck> yes
<wxl> i HATE office tho
<wxl> with a passion
<KM0201> i don't like 7... i know i'm in the minority, but i think i've just been a linux user to long
<wxl> i've been an openoffice (now libreoffice) user forever
<KM0201> yeah, same here
<wxl> KM0201: i agree with you on that completely, but if you have to, all i'm saying is that 7 is decent
<wxl> i'm definitely the minority myself
<wxl> i refuse to use pidgin because i just love irssi+bitlbee
<KM0201> i like pidgin for an IM client, i hate it for an IRC client
<HowardTheDuck> bitlbee?
<HowardTheDuck> wx1 I thought XP was good, but have to admit I was impressed with 7.  I love ubuntu 10.04 too
<wxl> bitlbee is like a tunnel for im through irc
<HowardTheDuck> interseting
<wxl> even does facebook
<wxl> twitter
<wxl> identica
<HowardTheDuck> hmm think i finally take the plunge and get a high def receiver for the tv
<HowardTheDuck> sweet
<wxl> maybe diaspora one day!
<HowardTheDuck> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117398
<HowardTheDuck> wonder if that one's any good
<HowardTheDuck> newegg sent me a coupon to get it for $155
<wxl> weird
<wxl> urls aren't clickable in lxterminal?
<wxl> never noticed that before
<wxl> you guys have that issue?
<KM0201> hm, keeps wanting to open in another terminal window for me
<KM0201> lxterminal is one of thos eapps that annoys me,
<KM0201> thus, i use gnome-terminal
<wxl> argh!
<wxl> of all the damn things a desktop environment should have absolutely freaking perfected it's the terminal
<KM0201> well, that, and the filebrowser.
<KM0201> pcman isn't bad, but.. it has some oddball quirks on occasion
<wxl> meh i usually just use the terminal
<wxl> more often than not i find it quicker to do what i want to do in terminal
<KM0201> yeah, i use the terminal quite a bit (i've got an ubuntu server)... but... sometimes i just like pointing/clicking
<wxl> like there's a thing in the ubuntu docs about installing fonts that suggests going to vt2, running gksudo nautilus /some/path and then copying files over.. how annoying!
<KM0201> yeah, thast is annoying
<KM0201> but..
<KM0201> a lot of that, is for new users, who are command line weary
<wxl> yeah i hear that
<wxl> again, this is where i'm in the minority
<wxl> hell, i use the terminal a lot in windows still :)
<wxl> i remember getting windows 95.. and going out to the terminal and typing some command and it said wrong version.. ran ver and there it was: "Windows 95 DOS".. at that point, we were through. started rolling my own kernels in slackware, but i had been flirting with freebsd over the years so it wasn't a big jump for me
<KM0201> i fiddled w/ linux starting w/ 95, was dual booting (but still using win mostly) with win 98, then Windows Me hit.. and i was thoroughly disgusted I paid for that OS>
<wxl> hahaha yeah glad i escaped that
<KM0201> so i started making significant efforts to learn Linux, and get off the Microsoft Tit
<wxl> yeah, i had a brief love affair with os x along the way
<wxl> but ultimately it just rekindled my love for freebsd, and subsequently, back to linux i went
<wxl> i was seriously temped to put bsd on this powerbook though
<wxl> it would have been very ironic :D
<bioterror> wxl, good, hope it works smoothly
<KM0201> i dual booted, most of "my" XP life cycle, but hardly used XP, now, i just have XP in vbox to sync a zune
<wxl> bioterror: so far so good actually.. my only concern is processor scaling really
<wxl> hey while you're here, bioterror -- do YOU know anything about links not being clickable in lxterminal?
<wxl> and does sylpheed have anything like a unified inbox?
<mark76> Morning stlsaint
<stlsaint> yo yo
<mark76> How early is it for you?
<bioterror> wxl, I do not know about that. I really hardly use elinks, lynx or w3m
<Giane> hi all
<draioch> hi i typed in sudo do-release-upgrade -d for a upgrade to lubuntu after extractions i cancelled it cause it would be taking hours how can i remove or check anything extracted is gone
<bioterror> your sources.list is changed
<draioch> thanks bioterror should i worry about it or just leave it
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you should revert it back
<bioterror> if you're not going to upgrade
<draioch> yea it was a moment of madness is easy to revert back
<draioch> sry *is it easy to revert back
<bioterror> /etc/apt/
<bioterror> sources.list
<draioch> thx bioterror so i find that directory and delete sources.list?
<bioterror> you edit it
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> oneirc >> natty
<bioterror> if it's changed
<draioch> thx bioterror found sources.list http://pastebin.com/rapyXK0a
<draioch> sry bioterror can u help pls dont know what to edit on that sources.list http://pastebin.com/rapyXK0a
<Guest80755> hello
<Guest80755> anyone have a moment to spare?
<Guest80755> need a little help
<Guest80755> I installed lubuntu to take over xubuntu yesterday
<Guest80755> and I used to share the internet connection of the xubuntu machine with a windows machine
<Guest80755> and it worked very easily,  by simply using the network connections editor and ticking "share internet connection with other machines" or something under the wired connection auto eth0
<Guest80755> but now doing so makes windows look for the connection, but it just tries to aquire ip address before giving up
<patlord> hello
<patlord> i have a little problem with lubuntu 10.04
<patlord> no answer :(
<draioch> wait around someone eventually answers or repost in a while ;)
<silverarrow> is anyone here on a sunday?
<silverarrow> I feel I need a bit support installing lubuntu
<silverarrow> I am partitioning the hd, and attempt at dual install
<Ade_> anyone? the "share internet connection with other machines" doesn't seem to work, auto eth0 seems to fail connecting
<Ade_> it used to work just fine under xubuntu and the same windows machine
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> Ade_, should work much the same really
<silverarrow> identical apps
<silverarrow> Ade_, ?
<silverarrow> hi
<bioterror> I would probably share with iptables
<silverarrow> bioterror, are you in 11.10?
<bioterror> silverarrow, no I am not
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> you are waiting until release to try it?
<bioterror> I'm just looking for motivation to move files from my old work laptop to new work laptop
<bioterror> so that I could run Lubuntu on it, but oh well, I've had better things to do
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> I had my computer run all night moving documents folder to external hd
<silverarrow> flippin 12 hours !!
<silverarrow> like being stuck in bog
<bioterror> you moved about 500-600GB of data
<m6locks> heh, can't avoid lovecraftian connotations when talking about bogs
<draioch> lovecraftian, you mean robert the genius ;)
<m6locks> umm, lovecraftian as in the genre
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> any grub experts?
<silverarrow> I am trying to dual boot the new lubuntu
<silverarrow> I have it all installed
<silverarrow> and wonder how the grub2 stuff works
<silverarrow> hi
<Guest34934> anyone recently installed 11.01?
<sharparrow> what is up with my nick?
<sharparrow> I have just installed lubuntu 11.10
<sharparrow> I found one update
<john_rambo> gettting the messsage "unable to lauch gnome session" in a fresh Lubuntu install
<bioterror> john_rambo, do you have automatic logon?
<john_rambo> need to select Lubuntu every time as session...... bioterror Yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that could cause it
<bioterror> you get that X11 box
<bioterror> you could try to remove automatic logon from what was that file
<john_rambo> bioterror, Sorrry but what should I do next ?
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> and comment "autologin=yourusername" out
<bioterror> #autologin=...
<john_rambo> bioterror, Done
<bioterror> john_rambo, now you can try to restart lxdm
<bioterror> and it will be like "restart" of computer
<bioterror> you will loose all the applications
<john_rambo> Cant use auto login in Lubuntu ?
<bioterror> give it a try
<john_rambo> bioterror, BRB
<bioterror> john_rambo, did it work?
<john_rambo> bioterror, YES
<john_rambo> but autologin is gone
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> weird bug that is
<john_rambo> bioterror, Thanks
<bioterror> one almost satisfied customer
<draioch> sry bioterror re post today around half one: can u help pls dont know what to edit on that sources.list http://pastebin.com/rapyXK0a "oneirc >> natty"
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> do you have vi or vim installed?
<draioch> thx bioterror no - dont even know what it is
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install vi ;)
<bioterror> then you can say in terminal
<bioterror> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<bioterror> when you see that file opened
<bioterror> you type
<bioterror> :%s/oneiric/natty/g
<bioterror> :wq!
<bioterror> what do you guys think, should I learn to use sed?
<Unit193> bioterror: It's helpful
<draioch> thx bioterror vim installed i typed "vi /etc/apt/sources.list" and now i have a page of contents of sources.list in coloured type, but no cursor to type ":%s/oneiric/natty/g"
<bioterror> draioch, you just press :
<bioterror> and you type that %s/
<draioch> ah thx
<bioterror> : =starts command
<bioterror> I dunno how you do that in nano
<draioch> \o/ think it worked thx it changed some lines
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> then you save it by typing: :wq!
<bioterror> w = write, q = quit, ! = NAO!
<draioch> thx but now says ""/etc/apt/sources.list" E212: Can't open file for writing" after i typed "wq!"
<bioterror> remember :wq!
<bioterror> did you forget to say: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<bioterror> if you didnt use sudo, then you have to type :q! and do it again with sudo
<draioch> ill try again thx
<bioterror> I'm looking for a bike frames atm. so I'm not that concentrating ;)
<draioch> no worries just glad for the help thx
<sharparrow> I regret the daily install
<sharparrow> crashing on boot
<sharparrow> on first boot I mean
<pip__> from the 7th?
<sharparrow> yes
<sharparrow> friday?
<draioch> \o/ bioterror worked this time using the sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<pip__> yes
<draioch> thx thx
<bioterror> draioch, ;)
<sharparrow> nasty daily on friday then
<sharparrow> no updates either
<sharparrow> has there been any fixes you know about pip__ ?
<draioch> i need to learn all this shit big time so i dont be bothering the like of u bioterror whats a good place to start CBT nuggets?
<pip__> to be honest mine's okay
<bioterror> draioch, that's why we are here
<bioterror> to help and assist
<pip__> Software center won't install properly
<bioterror> probably also to protect & serve ;)
<pip__> but thats minor compared to some stuff
<sharparrow> I usually stick with package manager
<pip__> I've only just installed if I'm honest
<sharparrow> which crashed on first launch
<pip__> yeah, I thought I'd give it a go though
<sharparrow> I found one update, and installed
<pip__> h'mmmmm, I had a bunch today
<pip__> I've been having problems with a test box too
<pip__> whenver I do updates a reboot fails
<sharparrow> last lubuntu (11.04) slided on to this laptop
<sharparrow> It might be a daily bug of some sort
<pip__> needs  hard shutdown
<sharparrow> I see
<pip__> I think mine could be hardware
<pip__> it is a properly ancient piece of kit :)
<sharparrow> I have had that it puppylinux, not hard like powerbutton, more like complete shutdown, then press power on, odd really
<pip__> ah, when Ive rebooted after updates it just hangs, so I have to power button off
<pip__> reset just gives the same result
<sharparrow> hmm,
<pip__> but, on this old laptop no such problem
<sharparrow> issues
<pip__> so..I'm thinking hardware
<sharparrow> you have it on two different systems?
<sharparrow> you could check disk for heath
<sharparrow> hd I mean
<sharparrow> disk utility
<pip__> yeah, I think u may be right.
<pip__> since I put the HDD in it's been nothing but trouble
<sharparrow> old or new?
<pip__> old,  I have a bunch lying round
<sharparrow> hopefully most of them are fine
<sharparrow> are you in lubuntu now?
<pip__> this'll be 2 that are no good
<pip__> yeah, but on an old laptop
<pip__> not as old as my test box though :)
<sharparrow> I get rid of them, can't use bad hard drives
<sharparrow> some hard drives live for ever
<pip__> its a lottery really
<sharparrow> my father's computer is like from the 90's still alive
<pip__> I inherited them from a friend
<sharparrow> he finally got a new one this summer
<pip__> cool
<pip__> what was his old one like?
<pip__> I found a 10.2 Gb hdd a few days ago
<sharparrow> the old hd is like a big clunky thing
<sharparrow> not large, like 30GB
<sharparrow> neither regular ide or sata
<pip__> I may swap out the other one with that
<pip__> wow, thats freaky
<sharparrow> it was all fine in lubuntu, and xp, but norton antivirus killed the system
<sharparrow> made it really slow
<pip__> for some reason I dont trust norton
<sharparrow> I suppose it works, but a real hog on cpu and ram
<pip__> thats just what you dont want really
<sharparrow> can't use it at all on minimal specs
<pip__> I've been lucky & manged to find odd sticks of old RAM to throw into stuff
<pip__> I've created some real monstrosities lol
<sharparrow> 10.2 GB is not bad if it's fine
<sharparrow> just store stuff on external units
<sharparrow> lol
<sharparrow> laptops or regular desktops?
<pip__> 2desktops
<sharparrow> I haven't had access to old replacement hardware, so I have bought new
<pip__> my own test box & my dads PC
<pip__> had to buy ram for this laptop, but twas worth it
<pip__> gave it a new lease of life
<sharparrow> yes, ram can be very lowpriced these days
<pip__> especially running lubuntu
<sharparrow> i regret deleting 1104 now
<sharparrow> darn
<pip__> I found a128bit ati graphics card the other day
<pip__> threw it into my dads box & xp found drivers & everything
<sharparrow> they are good?
<pip__> not got a disc/
<sharparrow> xp is usually good like that
<sharparrow> i have trouble with buntus and some graphic cards and drivers
<pip__> well, it works & I can hve eyecandy on the Ubuntu system that's in there too :)
<sharparrow> more easily adjusted in puppu linux
<pip__> I was quite surprised
<pip__> Ive never been able to get wireless to work in Puppy
<sharparrow> it runs Ubuntu fine?
<sharparrow> does depend on some wifi cards
<sharparrow> ralink is usualy good
<sharparrow> bradcom can be a pain
<sharparrow> drivers are there, but have to be searched for
<sharparrow> broadcom*
<pip__> h'mmmmm, I tthink this is an Intel built in device
<sharparrow> simple wireless setup is the one I find easy in pupppy
<pip__> I gave up in the end lol
<pip__> stuck with lubuntu
<sharparrow> which puppy did you try?
<sharparrow> lubuntu is idiot proof
<pip__> I think it was 5, must be about a year ago
<pip__> good job cos guess what?
<pip__> :)
<sharparrow> latest is 528, a few bugs fixed
<sharparrow> even an update for it
<pip__> well, with the extra ram this box flies
<sharparrow> I am doing a lubuntu/puppy dual boot
<pip__> h'mmmmmmm, I may take a look at that again
<sharparrow> but have to wait for a better daily or the final launch
<sharparrow> wireless should be easy
<pip__> it's only a few days
<sharparrow> yes
<pip__> I'm very impatient though
<sharparrow> darn, I killed my 11.04
<pip__> what did you install from USB or CD?
<sharparrow> cd
<pip__> I'd reinstall
<pip__> I've done 2 installs today
<pip__> cos software center annoyed me
<sharparrow> I did check filesum, and disk health on bootup too
<sharparrow> lubuntu has software centre?
<pip__> through ppa
<pip__> but tody it borked on me
<pip__> today^
<sharparrow> I had to boot in puppy, cd and savefile
<sharparrow> unfortunate
<pip__> so i reinstalled friday's daily, updated & left it alone
<sharparrow> how does you hard disk come out?
<pip__> on this box it doesn't.  the one at home just unscrews from its bay
<pip__> I'm not at home right now by the way
<sharparrow> oh, I mean, how it rates in disk utility
<sharparrow> i see
<pip__> oh, this has 10 bad sectors
<bioterror> :D
<sharparrow> oh
<sharparrow> cannot be good
<pip__> because when xp stopped working i threw it across the room
<sharparrow> I don't know if they can be fixed ?
<pip__> it had 39 at one point
<pip__> I zeroed the drive
<sharparrow> I just buy a new one, and throw old that are definitely bad in the garbage
<pip__> its only a matter of time until it dis really >:o
<pip__> dies
<sharparrow> sad
<pip__> this is a laptop, so 'm not happy about tking it apart
<bioterror> I remember, about a year ago or something I just fixed a certain problem with my Dell D500
<bioterror> then my daughter pulls power cable so that the connector gets broken :D
<bioterror> I got so mad that I threw that laptop on floor and jumped on it :D
<sharparrow> I have changed fan, cpu ram and hdd in laptops
<pip__> lol,
<bioterror> I slammed that laptop with full force on the floor :D
<sharparrow> some laptops are easy, acer, fujitsu, packard bell, dell...
<sharparrow> HP are a horror to take apart
<bioterror> sharparrow, try iBook ;)
<pip__> This looks like it would be a real pain to be honest
<bioterror> replace iBook's hdd
<sharparrow> oh, actually I am looking for an older ibook to play around with
<bioterror> you will cry blood from your third eye ;)
<pip__> bioterror, did you fix the damage
<sharparrow> lol
<pip__> lol
<pip__> or am I expecting too much?
<pip__> I mean I KNOW you're good...........
<sharparrow> older laptops often have access to hard drive under the keyboard
<bioterror> http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002249.html EXTRA, EXTRA!
<pip__> i can get to the ram on this easy
<bioterror> I have fixed my wife's stinkpad T40p a lot. I've even changed lcd panels inverter and stuff like that
<pip__> woah, that's too much for me
<bioterror> but I decided to upgrade that T40p to Dell D630
<pip__> I'm only just learning to build desktops
<pip__> yeah, I think when this lappy dies that'll be it
<pip__> I'm so sick of being spied upon by the government
<pip__> good find bioterror
<pip__> or am I just paranoid?
<bioterror> possible
<pip__> anyway guys got to go
<pip__> will catch up with you in the week
<pip__> looking forward to thursday \0/
<sharparrow> new screens are expensive
<sharparrow> I don't mind buy a new hdd too much, it can always live on after, but other parts not so much
<sharparrow> anyone booted in 11.10?
<bioterror> sharparrow, that's why I prefer 2nd hand machines for free ;)
<sharparrow> true
<sharparrow> can't cost much if they are to be worth it
<sharparrow> if anything at all
<sharparrow> I've seen people sell old ibooks for way to much
<bioterror> I dont see much value in iBook, powerbooks yes
<sharparrow> they have good screens
<sharparrow> and graphic
<bioterror> no they does not ;)
<sharparrow> powerbooks I mean
<bioterror> 12" PowerBook is greatest
<sharparrow> ibooks are small, light, and very good battery
<bioterror> but I bet my Dell D430 beats 1.2GHz G4
<sharparrow> but all older laptops need replacement usually, battery
<sharparrow> new systems always better
<sharparrow> ar*
<sharparrow> usually
<bioterror> but this D430 is a 12" laptop, so is Powerbook 12" ;)
<sharparrow> what can cause app crashes in 11.10?
<sharparrow> dual core cpu?
<sharparrow> new laptops are nice, all clean, shiny, not a scratch
<bioterror> and D430 costs ~300 used and they ask same for the powerbook
<sharparrow> I am replacing the battery cells in a laptop battery
<sharparrow> hardly worth it
<sharparrow> if the look nice, and light use perhaps
<bioterror> sharparrow, it's cheaper to buy a battery from dealextreme than replace cells yourself
<sharparrow> 1.2GH cpu isnt' that much
<sharparrow> it is?
<bioterror> look yourself
<sharparrow> trouble is this is an older laptop, nobody bothers with it anymore
<bioterror> dealxtreme has a battery for it!
<bioterror> i'm sure
<sharparrow> much easier to get a real battery
<sharparrow> 30$ for new battery cells, better than original
<sharparrow> more mAh
<sharparrow> but a bit fickely with the plastic box, and soldering
<sharparrow> not sure I can manage the plastic casing
<sharparrow> the Friday daily build was a bad one
<bossman> This is my first time using a non-gnome system. Should I avoid installing certain programs in LXDE? Is LibreOffice avoided just because it is heavy on resources?
<bioterror> bossman, I would install LibreOffice
<compdoc> I get a blank screen when launching the lubuntu disk. Tried F6 Options and turned off apci, nomodeset, and the others. no diff
<bioterror> what if you press ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> and you get into console?
<bioterror> can you type into that shell prompt: sudo service lxdm restart
<compdoc> no response. the hard drive light seems to stay lit too. It seems to be crashed.
<compdoc> Same with Try lubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<compdoc> live, I mean
<compdoc> ubuntu 11.04 is no problem
<bioterror> there's nothing much to be done with live enviroments
<compdoc> well, I was intending to install when I hit this
<bioterror> take mini.iso and pull packages from internet ;)
<compdoc> might do - the iso was a torrent. maybe its bad
<bioterror> !mini | compdoc
<ubot5> compdoc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<compdoc> its lubuntu?
<bioterror> you make it to be lubuntu ;)
<bioterror> mini.iso is just a lubuntu base files
<bioterror> then you can install what ever you want
<compdoc> tried again. it is a crash. thats a shame. this is only a test - just wanted to try lubuntu
#lubuntu 2012-10-01
<bzb> how do you configure lubuntu to not display defined users in the login screen
<holstein> bzb: i would consider another login manager.. though i'll have to search to come up with one
<bzb> holstein: thanks. any help is appreciated
<holstein> theres always slim
<bzb> holstein: i'll check that out
<holstein> http://jamsubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/slim-simple-login-manager.html
<tweakster> has anyone seen a procedure for whole disk encryption with lubuntu?
<coder2> Hello. I can not set CRT display refresh rate higher than 60 Hz. The hardware is AMD E-350Fusion mobo. AMD firegl is installed.   Xrandr  claims that 60 Hz is max refresh avaliable, but the display can bear 100Hz for the selected resolution.
<coder2> Please help
<theplanet> hahahhahaha
<theplanet> give me some lub
<joel135> i've forgotten... what's my window manager in 12.04?
<joel135> openbox it seems
<spurgeonsd> This may be a silly question, but if I need to run a very simple terminal command at startup in lubuntu (i.e. I just need the terminal to cd /mnt/some_drive), what would be the simplest way to accomplish that?
<bioterror> explain more
<spurgeonsd> I'm attempting to get a couple of drives that I have auto mounting to /etc/XBMC (for example) to load as samba shares at boot. The only way they show up as samba shares is if I either click into the /mnt directory in the GUI or if I cd there in the terminal
<spurgeonsd> I figure the easiest way to solve this issue is to simply have the computer issue a "cd /mnt" command at boot
<bioterror> no it wil not do that
<spurgeonsd> *not etc/XBMC
<spurgeonsd> * /mnt/XBMC
<bioterror> configure /etc/samba/smb.conf
<spurgeonsd> ok, can you think of a way to accomplish what I'm attempting to do?
<bioterror> add your desired share to there
<spurgeonsd> done, but it won't auto mount at startup
<bioterror> add them to /etc/fstab then
<bioterror> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<spurgeonsd> ok
<toscho> hi
<toscho> hi
<toscho> my lubuntu autostart still doesn't work
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> autostart?
<toscho> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<holstein> toscho: feel free and link you text in a pastebin...
<holstein> you ned "&'s" after the entries
<holstein> i test my enteries in the terminal
<toscho> I sent them to you some weeks ago
<toscho> you proposed including a sleep command
<toscho> I will add the "&" after each entry and see if it works
<holstein> toscho: you must have &'s after... i dont remember seeing it, but you can copy/paste it to a pastebin if you'd like
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toscho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254629/
<toscho> another problem: sometimes if i want to save or open something, the dialog starts at "Zuletzt verwendet" = "Recently used", which is utter bullsh** as that virtual directory is stupidly filled and I can't properly navigate in it. is there some setting / way to tell lubuntu / pcmanfm to always open in home folder?
<holstein> toscho: i just open the file manager.. i would look at the lancher and see if its pointing somewhere... try opening the filemanger from the terminal
<toscho> it starts in home
<toscho> the problem only happens in open/save dialogs
<holstein> toscho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254650/ is mine for openbox if that helps
<holstein> toscho: i would look at what the system is calling.. the "default filemanger" launch command
<toscho> ok, I think I understand the autostart file
<toscho> the default filemanager is probably pcmanfm, but where should I find this?
<holstein> toscho: the command that the system issues when lauching pcmanfm is what i was referring to
<holstein> toscho: what arguments... maybe just remove recently moved from pcman?
<holstein> im not sure i understand what the issue is... maybe a screenshot?
<bioterror> toscho, $ which pcmanfm
<toscho> which pcmanfm -> /usr/bin/pcmanfm
<toscho>  if i start it from terminal, "recently used" doesn't show up, but when I save/open it does and sometimes is default
<toscho> where should i upload the screen?
<holstein> i use imagebin usually
<toscho> http://imagebin.org/230565
<bioterror> becouse recently used is not a feature of pcmanfm: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/PCManFM.png
<toscho> ok, then what software is opened?
<toscho> i thought it a plugin or whatever of pcmanfm
<holstein> toscho: not sure.. thats just a save dialog though.. i would try selecting ~/home and see what happens in the future
<holstein> toscho: i bet its something that is for convinience somewhere else.. and its just not working as expected for you
<toscho> ok ,thx
<Guest73537> Hey, I was just wondering if one of you could tell me if the Lubuntu Software Centre has Ubuntu's commercial software as well.
<Unit193> Not as far as I know, but I don't know first hand.
#lubuntu 2012-10-02
<cdoublejj> I enjoy Lubuntu. Lubuntu is what Ubuntu should have been. Lubuntu does a lot of stuff right even the little things like shipping with Chromium instead of firefox. I can sync all my addons and themes by just signing in to chromium.
<cdoublejj> LXDE is another great choice no tablet based unity stuff, LXDE is whata menu bar should be, simple.
<Fersure> ya
<cdoublejj> When Steam for Linux beta comes i'm definitely gonna try it lubuntu
<redderhs> I'm glad someone's as happy as I am. I did swap around a lot of the stock applications for my own personal preferences, but lubuntu is great, couldn't see myself using a different distro other than this.
<redderhs> same here cdoublejj: cant wait for CSGO or CSS support =]
<cdoublejj> well i'm not ditching windows, i'm definitely a gamer but, i like using other oses like OSX x86 and linux (Lubuntu)
<cdoublejj> The indie humble bundle already comes with linux supported games, iwas suprised to see PPhysconaughts and Rochard on there
<redderhs> I ditched Windows just a few days ago; never turning back.
<cdoublejj> though they may be cop out wine setup thingy
<cdoublejj> I like windows it does what i want and i know the back end pretty well just not the super advanced stuff and can make it do what i want, i find it just as customizable as linux how ever being so familiar with windows i like breath of fresh air and play with linux
<cdoublejj> after seeing Lubuntu i see some advantages over windows specially for people who only use their machines for internet only.
<redderhs> I only wish I discovered Lubuntu earlier
<cdoublejj> So this is interesting i got my new lubuntu install going on real hardware and it locks up after about minute, i know it's not hard lock because i can still work the numlock
<cdoublejj> does it have any known problems with nividia cards or chipsets?
<redderhs> not sure, i have a discreet nvidia 550m, but i'm running intel hd3000 as a main
<cdoublejj> and it's always right after boot
<cdoublejj> so i reinstalled and updated the installer first and opted to not download updates while installing and it didn't help, it stilll ocks up just after booting on to the desktop
<redderhs> maybe you should try posting on the forums
<redderhs> that or you could try waiting for someone to come about around here that may have an idea of what you could try
<redderhs> I hope you do find a solution though.
<cdoublejj> me to
<cdoublejj> might just have to post on the forums
<redderhs> is your pc one you built yourself?
<cdoublejj> yeah
<redderhs> What kind of Video Card do you have? make / model?
<cdoublejj> nvidia BFG GTS250 1gb
<cdoublejj> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143191
<redderhs> what mobo?
<cdoublejj> Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
<redderhs> I dont think i've ever had a Linux distro lock up on boot..
<redderhs> So i'm kinda at a loss of what to provide, for steps.
<cdoublejj> well it locks up just after booting after bringing up the desktop
<redderhs> If I was in your shoes and was set in my ways on figuring out why, I'd trial and error by taking out a component; like say the video card and see if that changes anything.
<redderhs> And this wasn't happening with any other linux distros?
<holstein> or just force the vesa driver..
<holstein> id like to try ALT+F2 or some other tty and see if those are up during that lock as well
<cdoublejj> i wouldn't know the only other os i run is windows 7
<redderhs> alt + f2 would open up a run window
<redderhs> does it do it?
<cdoublejj> alt + f2? i t was reading ctrl + alt+ f2, i'll give that a try
<cdoublejj> so i f2ed before it locked up, basically it's a total lock up but, i can still use num locks .... and i just realized i have switch and numlock always works. i'm gonna go ahead and hook the keyboar straigh to the machine and see f it truley hard locks and if it does i'm gonna save bio settings and go back stock settings (no oc) and see how that goes
<cdoublejj> i tried lowering my clocks already and that didn't help i'll see how settingthem stock goes , i'm gonna guess not same thing, if so then i reinstall on stock clocks and see how that goes
<cdoublejj> too bad i don't any thing about retrieving logs
<cdoublejj> live boot runs fine oced or otherwise
<cdoublejj> whats the deal it has to be some program or driver that once it loads locks the whole system
<cdoublejj> for the heck of it i'm gonna un hook the network cable and install that way
<cdoublejj> I figured out the cause of my locks ups
<wiben> Hi, I'm trying to boot Lubuntu 12.04 from live usb on Packard Bell DotS2 Netbook. I've checked the usb stick on 2 other computers, it works fine. However on the netbook it blocks the boot with some information message about, Intel PineVIEW and Disassembly Prohibited. I don't even get to the boot menu. Any ideas how to work around this ?
<holstein> wiben: i would try some options at the alternate grub menu.. pressing shift while booting.. choose under the F6 menu some options like "nomodeset"
<wiben> holstein, pressing shift doesn't seem to do anything, do i press and hold ? When do i press it ?
<holstein> wiben: i just tap shift... right after the "bios" stuff.. tap ....tap....tap...tap
<wiben> I tried that, no effect
<holstein> wiben: cool.. you can look into "safe graphics mode".. or passing other kernel parameters at boot.. if it were my box, i would just keep throwing live CD's at it til something boots, and note the kernel version
<wiben> holstein, ok, I wrote Packard Bell but that probably wont do any good, I'll keep trying...
<holstein> wiben: thats a great idea!.. and troubleshooting the usb stick on other machines is a good idea too
<wiben> hmm... just tried xubuntu 12.04, now it stops at a message saying: SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright... and so on
<holstein> wiben: i would try that alterate grub menu.. i like using puppy linux too since there is a nice wizard that pops up to force the vesa driver
<wiben> tried typing "help" <enter>, read somewhere that it might do something also tried tapping shift
<wiben> no luck
<holstein> wiben: "help" wont help...
<wiben> holstein, :) worth a shot
<holstein> wiben: i would either, give up on the legacy hardware, or try a live CD from that "era"... or try a puppy/knoppix/some other live CD that might get to a desktop
<wiben> holstein, lets give puppy a try, sound cute
<kodez> greetings, has anyone managed to use remastersys with lubuntu12.04?
<SofS> what option should be added to a .desktop file in order to launch an application undecorated by default?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lubuntu/xcompmgr.desktop
<tweakster> hi. I am looking at a LXDE desktop for Lubuntu, and this is the first LXDE environment I have used.I was previously more accustomed to having most of the programs plainly visible from a desktop GUI, but LXDE has me wondering where to start up some of these programs. For example, ...
<tweakster> I can see in the Synaptic Package Manager that a package called "gnome-disk-utility" was installed, but there is no icon that I can find on the menu where one would start this program. I searched online for it, and one of the references stated that it would install to /usr/share/gnome-disk-utility, but I can't see any folder with that name. I searched for a manual using LXTerminal, but nothing showed up. So I am at a bit of
<tweakster>  Can someone offer a pointer as a general rule for the approach to use? :)
<wxl> tweakster: #1 it's not gonna look like unity, sorry. you can try the netbook interface and that will kind of get you there.
<wxl> tweakster: #2. there are some packages whose names don't really describe what they do, so the menu items have a different listing. you can right click on the menu item and look at properties to see which command it uses.
<Unit193> Could also dpkg -L gnome-disk-utility
<wxl> you'll also find the actual package name used in /usr/share/applications and you can kind of figure it out that way
<tweakster> wxl: that last suggestion worked for me and showed a good general approach to finding the programs. thanks for that.  :)
<tweakster> Unit193: I used your method and it did show me some information about it, so I can at least see that it appears to be installed.
<tweakster> wxl: are all the programs installed going to appear in /usr/share/application?
<tweakster> i did indeed find the disk-utility in there, and clicking its icon fired it up, sure enough.
<wxl> tweakster: no, but kind of
<wxl> in general the only thing you'll see in there are gui items
<wxl> but you won't see, for example, top or nano
<bioterror> gnome disk-utility is this Palimpsest
<Unit193> My command shows what files it installed, you can use grep to get bin or applications  (what command to type, or menu name)
<wxl> nor will you see things like finch (command line pidgin) were you to install it
<wxl> bioterror: yes
<wxl> bioterror: tho now we're moving to Disks/gnome-disks for quntal
<wxl> </aside>
<bioterror> probably I'll never move to quantal as my current home laptop cannot run it :D
<bioterror> lulz
<Unit193> Install liquorix kernel, it is non-pae I think. ÑP
<redderhs> For user generated shortcuts, where does one place them to show up on the lxdemenu?
<gomiboy> redderhs: you have to make a .desktop file and place it under ~/.local/share/applications
<redderhs> I was trying there just a few minutes ago, But I found out that the shortcut made with right click didnt have the correct extension
<redderhs> thank you gomiboy
<gomiboy> redderhs: mind it's not a simple shortcut, read this: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<redderhs> Yes. what i meant to say was, I tried this path you had told me earlier, but the file was not named properly so it was not displayed in the menu
<redderhs> All is well now.
<xnox> what is your default theme source package called for lubuntu?
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> lubuntu-artwork (source: lubuntu-artwork): artwork for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27 (precise), package size 258 kB, installed size 697 kB
<xnox> Unit193: bug 1060396 affects lubuntu installer, bug or feature in the theme?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060396 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, check mark not showed" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060396
<Unit193> xnox: My *guess* is feature, but need to ask 紳癒礁湖, gilir, or the other guy (sorry!)
<a_b0y> how do i install Microsoft fonts in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<theplanet> does someone here use a terminal other than what is found in a default install?
<theplanet> if so, what do you use?
<Unit193> There is also sakura, konsole, xfce4-terminal, gnome-terminal, and many more.
<wxl> ooh sakura sounds nice. you've used
<wxl> ?
<Unit193> A little, not much.
<wxl> thoughts?
<Unit193> Been a bit, it was minimal.
<wxl> ("it works")
<Unit193> Sure, why wouldn{t it_
<ace___> hey there
<ace___> anyone up ?
<redderhs> hi ace___, people are awake. If you have any issues feel free to state them and someone who can help will be with you as soon as they're available.
<ace___> I just installed lubuntu and I'm looking for a decent lightweight browser to replace chromium-browser, anyone got suggestions ?
<wxl> !ask | ace___
<ubottu> ace___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> ah there's a question
<wxl> ok: xxxterm
<bioterror> there's no xxxterm anymore
<bioterror> it's know as xombrero
<wxl> bull
<bioterror> known
<bioterror> update your knowledge!
<a_b0y> msttcorefonts has no packages and ttf-mscorefonts-installer seems to have a down server
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xombrero
<Unit193> !info xombrero quantal | bioterror
<bioterror> wxl, say hi to bull from me
<ubottu> bioterror: Package xombrero does not exist in quantal
<wxl> HAH
<wxl> neener neener neener
 * wxl did know about the name change, but realizes as far as apt is concerned, it hasn't happened
<bioterror> Unit193, poor ubuntu people, always eating rotten fish from them trash and not the fresh one from the market
<wxl> hahahah
<bioterror> -m
<ace___> what you guys are using as a browser ?
<bioterror> ace, telnet. ofcourse
<redderhs> ace___:  I guess it comes down to what functions you are looking for and what is considered lightweight to you
<redderhs> I use FireFox.
<a_b0y> seamonkey
<ace___> hmm
<wxl> telnet
<wxl> when i'm not using chromium, w3m :)
<bioterror> but as redderhs states, we all have different kind of needs
<redderhs> the best thing to do, is to try out different ones and to see what works best for you
<bioterror> if you can live without fancy features, midori for example
<bioterror> some people tends to like Opera
<wxl> i agree with redderhs although i'll leave my own feelings that i don't like midori. i kind of want to, but i don't.
<bioterror> yeah, it's quite like the parents in law
<ace___> indeed
<bioterror> you try to like them, but something just clicks with them
<wxl> :)
<ace___> i just found out Arora and it looks good for me from now on
<bioterror> I like chrome/chromium
<wxl> i think xombero (if you must) is just right
<wxl> but most of the time, i use chromium
<bioterror> syncs all the stuff and I get exactly same UI on both, Xorg and Windows
<wxl> love that sync feature
<bioterror> yeah
<wxl> +1
<bioterror> I love to share my stuff with the big G
<wxl> just waiting for my lg lucid to get the ics update so i can sync to that too
<bioterror> Opera has this sync feature too
<wxl> so does ffox
<bioterror> and also, opera has nice "proxy" ;)
<bioterror> unfortunately my employer already provides me a .no access if I use VPN
<Unit193> arora has been dead a while.
<bioterror> but good night
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> I'll let you fight and argue about which browser is lightest and nicest
<redderhs> take care bioterror
<bioterror> I think firefox is the one that needs most configuring
<a_b0y> what is the most secure browser?
<bioterror> a_b0y, the one that doesnt let you go to public addresses
<bioterror> I've used chrome on my Windows 7 machine and I do go to the darkest corners of the internet and I have encountered zero problems
<a_b0y> is it true that everything you type in the chrome address bar is sent to google by default?
<bioterror> a_b0y, if you sync
<a_b0y> Big Brother Google.
<bioterror> it does it really matter? it still knows where you are
<redderhs> i'll admit, i am weary of using too much products from google =P but chromium is supposed to be open sourced so, if you can read code you should be able to see if such a thing were taking place.
<bioterror> no matter what browser you use
<a_b0y> what do you mean
<bioterror> what do I mean? I mean google analytics for example
<a_b0y> true, everyone uses that
<bioterror> I'm using Analytics Blocker
<redderhs> noscript
<redderhs> that's one reason why i use firefox.
<bioterror> and I have http*://* as my wild card
<a_b0y> i should use no script, but everything doesn't look as pretty
<wxl> bioterror: what kind of corners?
<Unit193> Ghostery.
<redderhs> it can, if you take the time to find out what layer does what
<a_b0y> porn
<wxl> you can use duckduckgo as default
<wxl> and use https everywhere
<wxl> duckduckgo = search engine
<wxl> most secure browser imho is xombero
<a_b0y> i use https://www.StagePage.com
<wxl> they like shut everything off as default :)
<a_b0y> at least my all searches are private
<wxl> seriously, look it up
<bioterror> wxl, the ones that burns into your retina
<wxl> it's light too
 * wxl remembers that #lubuntu is logged
<a_b0y> google knows if you have any illnesses, what your personal interests are, or even what politics you prefer
<bioterror> yep
<a_b0y> the CIA would be out of their mind to not be involved with google
<wxl> a_b0y: i should recommend #tinfoilhatclub
<bioterror> Greetings to all CIA personnel who hears this channel! o>
<a_b0y> i hope Blackberry 10 turns out to be a winner
<wxl> ew
<bioterror> btw. facebook also knows quite much what you do
<a_b0y> i don't have facebook, do you?
<bioterror> ofcourse I do, I like to stalk people
<a_b0y> lol
<wxl> pornstars that is
<bioterror> they are not that active on facebook :(
<bioterror> but if you are logged into facebook with your browser, all the news sites and other sites which has this "share" button tells that they know what you're surfing
<bioterror> as it will tell "this and this many friends has liked" or shared
 * wxl suggests -offtopic
<bioterror> internet has changed quite much since the 90's
<bioterror> that's why I use chrome/chromium as it has quite good blockers that works
<bioterror> and this magnificent sync
<a_b0y> a lot of people have facebook accounts, but what percent of those accounts are active regularly?
<bioterror> a_b0y, quite many
<redderhs> indeed
<a_b0y> actually in a about 10 years, all passwords will be useless
<wxl> can we move this discussion to #lubuntu-offtopic, please?
<bioterror> a_b0y, http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410334,00.asp
<p6620> i just installed lubuntu. when i start up there is a 'system program error'. it gives me no info what the problem is but if i want report the error i have to enter my password. how do i know it is a genuine error and not a phising / virus to get my root password?
<wxl> p6620: screenshot that dialog (scrot -s and then click on it) and let us see
<p6620> wxl: is that control s? i will need to logout and log in again
<wxl> p6620: scrot is the screenshot program. you can run it by using the keystroke alt-f2 to start the run dialog and then fill in "scrot -s" without the quotes. then click on the dialog. the resulting file will be in your home
<p6620> ok
<fofana> hello
<fofana> :)
<wxl> yo
<fofana> hey wxl  can I PM you?
<wxl> no
<fofana> ok
<wxl> if you can't speak it here, i don't want to hear it
<wxl> love you, tho
<fofana> allrite
<fofana> thanks :)
<wxl> fofana: if you have a legitimate question though, we're all ears and happy to help
<fofana> allrite
<fofana> Lubuntu won't work on my old desktop
<fofana> 512 mb ram
<fofana> 2.1 ghz single core
<fofana> the installation freezes up
<wxl> all of them won't?
<fofana> err
<fofana> not sure why?
<wxl> well one might work better than another
<wxl> which one you trying?
<fofana> err the basic one
<fofana> for desktops
<fofana> 12.04 or wahtever
<wxl> what do you mean "freezes?"
<fofana> It gets to the slideshow
<fofana> and it freezes up there
<fofana> you know the slideshow?
<wxl> simple solution: use alternate
<fofana> which one?
<wxl> any, as long as it's alternate, but 12.04 works
<fofana> can you tell me?
<wxl> i jut did
<wxl> grab 12.04 alternate iso, burn to cd, install
<wxl> done
<fofana> err I cant find it?
<wxl> i386?
<fofana> no
<fofana> link
<fofana> ?
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<wxl> i can tell you what specific one
<wxl> if you tell me what arch you have
<wxl> and what method you prefer (zsync, http, torrent)
<fofana> I have a 2.1 ghz AMD athlon
<fofana> and hhtp is fine
<fofana> http is fine
<fofana> which one do I get?
<redderhs> do you know your x64 or x86?
<fofana> x86
<wxl> i386 then
<redderhs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> ooh beat me
<redderhs> =]
<wxl> make sure to run an md5 against it
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<wxl> and then you can md5 the cd
<wxl> to do so:
<wxl> 1. get the size of the iso in blocks
<wxl> 2. divide it by 2048. let's call this number "blah"
<wxl> 3. sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count="blah" | md5sum
<redderhs> lol
<ace___> anyone can tell me the difference between installing chromium-browser or chrome browser ? (and also I was wondering if google chrome would update itself on linux (since it is installed from a standalone .deb))
<Unit193> ace___: You installed their deb?  It added a ppa.
<Unit193> Get it from their site?
<redderhs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers
<ace___> yeah my friend installed it from their site so i am wondering if its gonna update the same way as my chromium does
<Unit193> ace___: You can check to make sure, but they do add a ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ace___> ok thanks
<ace___> so theres no difference between his chrome and my chromium ?
<wxl> basically
<ace___> damn
<ace___> lol
<Unit193> wxl: Pepperflash!
<redderhs> google chrome is closed source
<redderhs> chromium is open
<ace___> then i owe him 5 bucks then
<ace___> hmm ok
<redderhs> check comparison link ^ for any major differences
<redderhs> otherwise a quick search should find a detailed answer
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<redderhs> http://www.thetechlabs.com/tech-news/chrome-vs-chromium/
<ace___> but chrome isnt based on chromium ? (wich is oss )
<redderhs> chromium open source
<redderhs> ah i think i linked you to something different: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/05/why-cant-we-all-use-chromium-instead-of.html
<p6620> wxl?
<p6620> apologies for the dealy. got the screenshot. how do i display it?
<redderhs> upload to imgur
<wxl> p6620: well you can put it on all sorts of places
<wxl> ↑ what he said
<p6620> anything simple and secure will work for me
<p6620> how do i upload to imgur?
<wxl> go to their website and click upload
<p6620> http://imgur.com/8wMaO   can you view this?
<redderhs> yep.
<wxl> looks legitimate
<wxl> i'm sure if you click report problem you get an option to see the details
<p6620> so, my q is..how do i know this is genuine and not a virus / phising scam if it doesnt tell me what the problem is?
<p6620> i only get the details after I have entered my password
<redderhs> You make a good point, but more than likely, it's not a "scam"
<p6620> friendly linux should tell me before i enter my password?
<wxl> well i can tell you i've seen the dialog before
<wxl> you can certainly look through your jobs and see what it is
<p6620> how do i do check logs?
<p6620> or jobs?
<p6620> is that PID? (i just looked it up!)
<p6620> btw, do i need to delete the image on imgur?
<wxl> task manager should help to some degree
<wxl> if you want but you don't need to
<p6620> or will it be deleted automatically?
<p6620> thats ok then
<p6620> ok, i will look in task manager. if i need help fixing the problem then, as arnie once said, i'll be back! thanks for your help.
<mraquaman> hello
<Unit193> Or not.
<ace___> p6620 the last time i had such an errorbox showing at login was because it tried to reopen a previously opened pcmanfm root directory
<ace___> aww damn he left
<ace___> well...
#lubuntu 2012-10-03
<mario_> hello
<mario_> I installed Lubuntu to a friends PC, but then he sell it to me and I want to know if it is possible to change the name of the system and user
<cdoublejj> well if al else fails you can reinstall with a different name
<wxl> hostname: issue "hostname <desired hostname>" in terminal and restart
<wxl> well actually
<wxl> you may not have to restart
<wxl> you can check it with just "hostname"
<wxl> if it hasn't taken effect, restart
<mario_> wxl, Ok, so, open a terminal and type: hostname newhostname
<wxl> yep
<wxl> may have to sudo it
<wxl> then for the user:
<wxl> usermod -l <new name> -d /home/<newname> -m <old name> && groupmod -n <newgroup> <oldgroup>
<mario_> ...
<Unit193> Wow.  Also have to edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<wxl> shouldn't
<wxl> afaik hostname edits both
<wxl> typically on reboot
<wxl> i did this once a long time ago and don't remember the details but it was totally painless
<Unit193> Ah, I may have edited the files to be safe, don't know.  Could test in a vm.
<wxl> overkill ftw
<Unit193> http://dc379.4shared.com/download/ZmlWNWAe/tsid20121003-023124-a9e0c16e/Overkill.jpg wxl
<wxl> hah
<wxl> Unit193: can i ask you to move this discussion to #lubuntu-offtopic?
<wxl> ;)
 * wxl prepares for the kick
<Unit193> Yep, thought about that, wrong channel and all.
<wxl> doh, i need some aloe vera
<wxl> cuz that's a burn
<tweakster> using the Lubuntu Alternate _ISO worked out very well for me, especially in light of the fact that I could not get Lubuntu installed with the regular ISO. But even more than that, the options presented during installation using the Alternate_ISO were clearer and better suited to my conditions. For one thing, it allowed using LUKS whole disk encryption and LVM. That did not appear as an option for me, not that I could see an
<tweakster> Using the Ubiquity GUI was preventing my installation due to RAM constraints.  This approach got past the problem.
<cdoublejj> well it seems i may have to wait a good while before i find help, if any about gfx drivers.
<cdoublejj> how do i know in lubuntu that that the nvidia drivers it wants to install are the correct drivers?
<cdoublejj> made a thread, might take me another 10 hours or so before i get any if any responses but, at the least i am making progress
<cdoublejj> if i don't get any more out side help i do have plan
<cdoublejj> i'll reinstall with no internet again and make double sure it runs fine with out drivers, i'll even install updates. i might even take the extra step to leanr how to save boot and check logs before the next step, reinstalling the drivers to make double sure they cause the lock up
<cdoublejj> i'll probably save my bio settings some where and set those to defaults if need be. for now i might try and go lay down fora bit.
<donny> Salve vorrei sapere quale sistema per iniziare con un vecchio hp pavilion ze4500. grazie
<donny> quale sistema operativo tra i tanti mi consigliereste ?
<donny> pc hp pavilion ze4500
<starkers> <english :(
<donny> sistem linux for hp pavilion ?
<starkers> ahh
<starkers> 64-bit
<donny> 32
<starkers> scusate ho sbagliato
<donny> ok
<starkers> installare la versione a 32 bit: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<donny> merci
<starkers> buona fortuna, buon divertimento
<donny> ;-) :-)
<nannes> woooah
<nannes> Lubuntu channel
<nannes> didn't know it existed
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with alsamixer trouble on fresh intsall?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<nannes> silverarrow: what kind of trouble?
<calmarcus> I have been trying to connect my Toshiba portege m200 laptop to my projector, and have succeed in connecting then. Though now I disconnect my projector and reboot my computer it causes tan screen with backward lettering on it, and the computer will not boot past that.
<holstein> calmarcus: no need to leave it hooked up.. i ould just boot, make sure both the ports are useable from the bios, and plug and configure after boot
<holstein> s/ould/would
<calmarcus> but my computer does not work right if I disconnect them, and how do I make sure my ports are usable from the bios
<holstein> calmarcus: i would look in the bios.. under whatever graphics settings there are
<holstein> calmarcus: can you get to tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<calmarcus> would that also explain the tan screen and backwards letters
<holstein> calmarcus: tty will just get you to a terminal.. its a troubleshooting step more than an explanation
<calmarcus> sorry yes I can get to tty
<holstein> calmarcus: what happens when you get back? how did you enable the dual head? do you have an xorg.conf file?
<calmarcus> All that happens is I go from tty to the graphical desktop. I enabled the duel head by typing in the lxterminal  "nvidia-settings" and then changing the computer screen and the projector to dual head? I am not sure if I have the xorg.conf file
<holstein> calmarcus: i would check the xorg.conf... i would have just use arandr.. i would say something is borked in your xorg.conf..
<calmarcus> where do I find my xorg.conf file .
<starkers> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<starkers> ...if you don't know where your xorg.conf is the question holstein asked before still stands "how did you enable dual head?"
<holstein> yeah.. i would say, thats what has borked your display.. theres a recover console at boot. but what i typically do is boot knoppix, grab that xorg after all is looking "good" and specify whatever in there like driver
<starkers> also there are a few tools to to configure it, I find grandr is the most "new user" friendly however I've never used it on intel
<starkers> hangon.. nvidia-settings? I thought the m200 was an intel video card
<holstein> starkers: me too...
<holstein> "I enabled the duel head by typing in the  lxterminal  "nvidia-settings" and then changing the computer screen and the projector to dual head
<holstein> ^^ from above...
<redderhs> How do I set lxpanelctl's font color when set to "solid color with opacity? http://i.imgur.com/J4H2V.jpg
<starkers> actually after a quick google I've found these m200's can have intel and others have nvidia (so much for "model numbers")
<calmarcus> I typed in lxterminal  nvidia-settings and changed the moniter and projecter to dual head, but I cannot change the settings back to default because I get the message "you do not appear to be using the X nvidia driver. Please edit your x configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X service
<starkers> is it definately nvidia?   "lspci | grep VGA"
<holstein> i would just be looking at the xorg.conf.. thats what nvidea config will be doing
<starkers> ye nvidia-settings will have modified that (look at timestamps on xorg.conf* )
<starkers> ...although I might be wrong but be on the lookout for an xorg.conf in your home directory
<calmarcus> it is nvidia geforce fx Go5200 32m/64m
<starkers> good to know
<holstein> yeah.. there should be a backup there somewhere.. you can just move the xorg and try others.. i would just back it up and be relatively careful
<starkers> man I want a laptop with nvidia :-(
<calmarcus> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<calmarcus> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Thu May 31 12:36:44 PDT 2012
<calmarcus> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<calmarcus> # nvidia-settings:  version 295.33  (buildd@zirconium)  Fri Mar 30 13:43:34 UTC 2012
<holstein> calmarcus: i wouldnt get excited til you boot into X.. is it working? did you generate a new one? did you look in the file manaually? are there backups?
 * starkers heads home
<redderhs> Believe I found my answer here: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel "fontcolor=#ffffff   # color of text on the panel (Currently this is only supported by clock applet)" If anyone knows differently feel free to mention when you are free but just wanted to say thanks again for always being so helpful.
<starkers> gl calmarcus
<holstein> redderhs: i use tint2
<starkers> redderhs: I don't use lx sry I can't help, but yes, tint2 = win
<calmarcus> yes there is a backup, but how do I generate a new one?
<holstein> calmarcus: there is a recovery console.. at boot.. in the kernel list.. might have to tap shift to see it
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<holstein> calmarcus: all your troubles are in that xorg.conf file.. im 90+% sure of it
<calmarcus> Usage: /etc/init.d/lightdm COMMAND
<holstein> calmarcus: i would just open it, and look at it.. phyically take a look at the text... see what enteries are there
<holstein> calmarcus: im not sure where you are going with lightdm.. i could be wrong
<calmarcus> yes I see the entries but how do know which ones are incorrect
<holstein> calmarcus: i would try specifying the vesa driver.. i would consider purging the nvidia driver and reinstalling.. i would try copying a known good xorg from a live instance such as knoppix and specifiy the nv driver.. iwould try a backup
<holstein> calmarcus: purge the nvidia driver... remove the xorg.conf, and you should be back to square one... then you can reinstall the driver when you get x going
<calmarcus> okay I will purge the nvidia driver
<holstein> calmarcus: you might also need to manually remove the xorg.conf.... you can rename it or whatever
<calmarcus> I cannot edit or rename the xorg.conf file. I get the message permission denied
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> sudo rm /path/to/file... sudo mv /path/to/old path/to/new
<calmarcus> I have reinstalled the nvidia driver and now I need to leave so i can reboot the computer.
<calmarcus> thanks now all it works fine.
<cdoublejj> is there a way to find what is causing the nivida drivers to lock up the system, or find out in general whats causing the lock up
<wxl> cdoublejj: you can look through dmesg and/or Xorg.0.log
<wxl> the answer isn't always obvious tho
<cdoublejj> can i do that through some sort of safe mode?
<cdoublejj> i have a thread
<cdoublejj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12274459#post12274459
<wxl> you may be able to get to a tty depending on the nature of the apparent freeze
<wxl> if not you can always use recovery mode
<wxl> let's try
<wxl> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<wxl> :/
<silverarrow> nannes, i have no alsamixer in terminal, and no adudio icon on taskbar
#lubuntu 2012-10-04
<ypcity> I tried to install the new version of PCmanFM, but the new version won't open: it says it can't find "libfm-gtk.so.3", which is located in /usr/local/lib, and I linked it to /usr/lib but no luck
<ypcity> where should I link "libfm-gtk.so.3" so that I can run PCmanFM again?
<Unit193> How did you try to update PCManFM?
<ypcity> downloaded the source, and compiled/make'd installed
<ypcity> I even linked "libfm-gtk.so.3" to /usr/local/bin, where the binary resides, and it still doesn't work -_- atleast the old version is still at /usr/bin if I can't get this to work
<Unit193> It's highly recommended to stick to stuff from the repo, but my guess is that you didn't compile libfm?
<Unit193> You read the readme file?
<ypcity> I did, I downloaded the source for that too, and had to install a bunch of other packages to for it work
<ypcity> like I said, "libfm-gtk.so.3" is located in /usr/local/lib
<Unit193> As it should be, yep.
<ypcity> *for it to compile
<ypcity> should I send an email to PCman?
<Unit193> Or is it by chance expecting it to be in /usr/lib/ ?
<ypcity> I linked it to /usr/lib but no luck
<Unit193> I'd say try running an strace. :P  (And yeah, my bad on reading...)
<ypcity> hmm, what a useful command... ill try it out
<ypcity> what is going on here?!
<ypcity> from strace: open("/usr/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ypcity> so I copy the path, and try "ls /usr/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3", and it can find it ok...
<ypcity> maybe ill try linking it to "/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3"? it looked for it there too...
<ypcity> Unit193: you got any ideas? :/
<ypcity> LuvLinuxOS: you mind trying to help me?
<Unit193> Type  file /usr/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3, but I haven't compiled pcmanfm.
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi
<ypcity> well well well... "/usr/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3: broken symbolic link to `libfm-gtk.so.3.1.0'"
<ypcity> ok, relinked "/usr/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3" to "/usr/local/lib/libfm-gtk.so.3.1.0" instead of libfm-gtk.so.3, and it can't find a different .so!
<ypcity> success! sorta... thanks for your help Unit193!
<Unit193> Sure.
<ypcity> wtf, now it opens, but it still says "PCManFM 0.9.10" in Help > About...
<ypcity> what am I doing wrong here...
<ypcity> now I removed the package pcmanfm via Synaptic, but I can still run PCmanFM, and Help > About doesn't pop up with anything anymore...
<ypcity> well the man page for it says 1.0.1, so I guess it works now?
<ypcity> whatever, done spamming
<cdoublejj> oooooooooooooooooohhhhh, this looks very itneresitng
<cdoublejj> interesting
<Unit193> Hmmm?
<cdoublejj> i may have possibly solved my problem. i have been struggling with lubuntu for a while now
<cdoublejj> i figured out video drivers cause my system to lock just after it auto logs on
<cdoublejj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154387/my-computer-freezes-when-nvidia-drivers-activated
<cdoublejj> NOT ONLY THAT! if you are connected to the internet no matter what check boxes you select lubuntu will automatically install those drivers!
<cdoublejj> thats messed up man, if you think about it basically doomed to automatically bork it's self
<cdoublejj> well i
<cdoublejj> ll find out if this fixes my issue
<cdoublejj> okay does any one know how i can lock my driver like in this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154387/my-computer-freezes-when-nvidia-drivers-activated   but, with Lubuntu
<Phiscribe> cdoublejj same package manager, so the instructions are the same.  you lock the package.  synaptic package manager find the package, under the package menu pick lock.  i am not sure about the ppa's though.  just telling your how to lock a pacakge (as the driver is contained in the pacakge)
<cdoublejj> Phiscribe my package manager doesn't have the suggested version, even if i add the repository it still doesn't have it has an even newer version which says it can't be found and that i ahve to fix it manauly
<cdoublejj> Soooo i downloaded version "nvidia-current=295.33" and if i install it can i stil lview from the package maanger?
<cdoublejj> okay so this might sound dumb but, how do i lock packages in the package manager?
<cdoublejj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Phiscribe> you have to update if you add a repository for it to show up.  i already said how to lock, "synaptic package manager find the package, under the package menu pick lock."
<cdoublejj> i figured it out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cdoublejj> but, i'm installing form a downloaded file since the added packages from the added repository basically 404ed, could not be found
<cdoublejj> as far as i can tell this is real bug for lubuntu while ubunut totally has newer and older packages/drivers available
<cdoublejj> just needa way to inform the developers or repository people
<Phiscribe> the 404 thing might be temperoary.  maybe hit the sack, check tommrow before doing the bug mambo
<cdoublejj> well i installed the supposed known good driver and know machine is borked, it hard locks after auto login. is there away to uninstall them from recovery mode?
<cdoublejj> forget i'll clean install again. it's  the best way
<Phiscribe> yeah clean install is magic
<bioterror> .D
<bioterror> it's easier to make a clean install and wish everything is okay than fix problems
<Phiscribe> too much easier sadly...factualy
<bioterror> if you have no idea what you're about to do, it might be
<Phiscribe> mostly its just point releases i have to clean install, sometimes is something bizzare.  as its bizzare to me, yeah i dont have a guru knowledge of many things, just a jack
<tweak-daddy> any thoughts about the relative merits of GParted and the default(?)PartitionManager from Ubuntu
<Unit193> Last I knew GParted was the one used in Ubuntu.
<tweak-daddy> when i search with synaptic, i see both listed and the latter one has the name Ubuntu listed alongside of it.
<tweak-daddy> but I'm not certain what that indicates. i figured it meant that was the default one for Ubuntu
<tweak-daddy> i think the funniest thing about this partitionmanager one is that the screenshot in Synaptic shows it all in Russian.
<Unit193> That's the default for Kubuntu.
<Unit193> Task: kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, kubuntu-active-desktop, kubuntu-active-full, edubuntu-desktop-kde
<Dani> Hi all,
<Guest1923> Someone know how I do to recover my password in Lubuntu.
<Guest1923> When th??
<rejven> hello, can someone help me with installing app in lubuntu, im newbie and im stuck :c
<bioterror> !apt | rejven
<ubottu> rejven: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bioterror> !synaptic | rejven
<ubottu> rejven: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rejven> im confused, are you guys bots or :) i installed the app using sudo commands and i can see it in synaptic, but i dont see shortcuts in start menu :/
<redderhs> bioterror is sending commands to a bot (ubottu) to link you to articles that may assist with your questions.
<bioterror> probably this application has no .desktop file, which can be found /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> from
<rejven> oh, thanks, but i cant find it in share folder :/
<tsimpson> what is the app, and how exactly did you install it?
<rejven> app is tastebook, i found article on omgubuntu, and i just put sudo add-apt-repository ppa:leo.robol/tastebook; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tastebook in terminal
<rejven> and the installation went fine i think, asked my y/n and that stuff, others app i installed fine using this method, but this one dont give me start menu shortcut :D
<rejven> sorry for noob questions, this is my day 2 of using linux :)
<tsimpson> well, I can tell you that it's installed as /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/tastebook/bin/tastebook
<tsimpson> and, as far as I can tell, it should have a menu entry
<bioterror> dpkg --L tastebook
<bioterror> -L
<rejven> that is for listing ?
<rejven> i can see it where tsimpson said :)
<rejven> i can see this using synaptic /usr/share/applications/extras-tastebook.desktop but i cant see it in start menu :(
<bioterror> can you pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com what this desktop file has inside it
<tsimpson> bioterror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260158/
<rejven> tsimpson you installed this and you have start menu shortcut?
<tsimpson> I haven't installed it, just extracted the files from the .deb
<bioterror> is that Categories= correct?
<rejven> i can see tastbook icon here /usr/share/applications
<tsimpson> it could be that Categories is not specific enough for non-Unity
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> as there's no place like GTK?
<rejven> so, if i found tastbook icon, can i move it to start menu somehow? D:
<bioterror> no
<rejven> :(
<bioterror> sad157@planetizer:~% cat /usr/share/applications/obconf.desktop
<bioterror> Categories=Settings;DesktopSettings;GTK;
<bioterror> seems interesting
<tsimpson> I think it should have more than just Application, or one of the more specific categories
<rejven> guess i should uninstall app and forget about it :D
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> as you can run the binary
<rejven> i dont know, i dont like idea that i dont have shortcut in start menu i guess ;c
<tsimpson> isn't there a way to create a menu entry, manually? (not in lxde right now, so can't check)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I made a tastebook.desktop
<bioterror> it makes an empty place for my openbox menu
<bioterror> and it's named show my recipes or something like that
<bioterror> if you add s to Application to make it Applications, it's correct
<bioterror> Categories=Applications;GTK;
<rejven> if i only knew what to do now :)
<bioterror> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/tastebook.desktop
<bioterror> and fix the category
<rejven> i got ^G ^O choices
<tsimpson> use the arrow keys to move the cursor, edit the file, press Ctrl-O to save and Ctrl-X to exit
<rejven> the problem is i dont see anything in that file, its all black
<rejven> GNU nano 2.2.6   File: /usr/share/applications/tastebook.desktop
<rejven> and all empty bellow
<rejven> ok i opened it graphicaly, right click open with leafpad and i can see that line
<rejven> but the file is named extra-tastebook
<tsimpson> rejven: ah, it's /usr/share/applications/extras-tastebook.desktop
<rejven> i changed it, still cant see shortcut :c
<rejven> reboot?:D
<rejven> so i have no tastebook.desktop with changed to categories: Aplications
<rejven> still nothing
<rejven> maybe if i delete this: OnlyShowIn=Unity; ? :D
<rejven> now*
<rejven> GUY
<rejven> GUYS
<rejven> im proud to say
<rejven> that i am hack
<rejven> hacker
 * redderhs gives you a golden axe
<rejven> i went into another app and saw Categories=GNOME;Utility;
<rejven> so i changed my tastebook.desktop the same way
<rejven> and now i have shortcut \o/
<rejven> thanks
<rejven> tsimpson and bioterror !
<bioterror> I just said that add s letter to Application
<bioterror> to make it Applications
<rejven> yeah that didnt work i think
<rejven> but you showed me the way!
<zleap> I am trying to delete the files from a external usb flash drive,  I think what has happened is that in doing so before they ended up in trash,  but i can't find trash on the drive so how can i delete all files on the device
 * zleap has fixed it
<nadar> hi
<nadar> is there a pae-kernel available for the x86-version or do i have to use the AMD64-version to get more than 4 GB working?
<bioterror> is there a reason why you would want to run 32bit if you have everything else okay for the 64bit?
<nadar> less overhead ;)
<Unit193> There is pae, yep.
<nadar> Unit193, thanks
<pmatulis> i guess others are being burned by tbird on 12.10?
<redderhs> What is the issue with ThunderBird on 12.10?
<pmatulis> core dump upon invocation
<redderhs> If it's worth anything, i'm running it on 12.04, solid.
<pmatulis> yeah, that works fine
<Unit193> May want to ask #ubuntu+1
<pmatulis> this works: 'thunderbird -safe-mode'
<pmatulis> submitted this:
<pmatulis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1061958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061958 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[Quantal] thunderbird does not start on Lubuntu" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu 2012-10-05
<IronWaffle> Hey. What's the fastest speed a live CD should be written?
<cdoublejj> IronWaffle	 8x
<cdoublejj> that is on the safe side
<IronWaffle> Weird, I did that and still got a corrupted sector
<IronWaffle> I'll try 4x
<IronWaffle> Just to be even more safe
<cdoublejj> if you still get corruption my next would be a drive cleaner disc or use a different drive
<IronWaffle> Only have 1 burner, and it's 6 years old. I should probably clean the laser
<cdoublejj> I was debating to say 4x actually.  the reason is my Nintendo wii set to play home made back up discs and they ONLY work if burned at 4x.
<cdoublejj> wait... well err never mind kind of but, if it matters you can request free discs to be mailed to you. or if possible install from usb drive
<IronWaffle> It's a dell 2400, USB out of mind. And I have 1 last CD so I'll give it a whack
<IronWaffle> Also I have my wii set up, so you just gave me a tip of burning my backups
<IronWaffle> I tried Xubuntu at 8x before this one and it gave me an error at the same place lubuntu gave me it, so more likely than not burning too fast
<cdoublejj> yeah they are supposed to be burned at 4x and the wii only like certain blanks discs brands
<cdoublejj> ever since the wii i just burn every thing at 4x
<IronWaffle> Wait... What brands?
<cdoublejj> PMed you also the best for the wii by type it dvd-r
<cdoublejj> dash r
<IronWaffle> I just bought a 50-pack of Titan ones this morning -_-
<IronWaffle> *sigh* hopefully they'll work
<IronWaffle> Thanks cdoublejj
<cdoublejj> np :D
<IronWaffle> I tried making it at 2x but it did it at 4 for some reason, either way out came a perfect disc
<IronWaffle> there's our answer. Live CDs must be made at 4x
<cdoublejj> sometimes the drives can't match/do the all of the listed speeds. you owuld need a first generation {super old first of it's kind} cd burner to do 2x
<IronWaffle> Ahh ok
<fomg-optimize> Hi there! FIrst off I want to give a big thanks to everyone working with Lubuntu! Great work! Loving it!
<fomg-optimize> Now, to get to a point. How come Chromium is the default browser rather than for example FIrefox? Tests with newer versions of Chrome against Firefoxs seems to pretty much always show Firefox using less ram and pcu for the same number of tabs? Not to mention all the add-ons available to FIrefox
<Unit193> There are many reasons to go for browser X, and that is one that is hit on all the time as well.  xxxterm is actually more lightweight than either of those, but not quite as easy to use.
<fomg-optimize> THis could be seen as one example
<fomg-optimize> http://www.ghacks.net/2012/06/21/chrome-uses-way-more-memory-than-firefox-opera-or-internet-explorer/
<fomg-optimize> Very true
<Unit193> In the end, user will install whatever the user wants.
<fomg-optimize> Yes, I do :)
<fomg-optimize> But what reasons other than lightness are behindchoosing Chromium?
<fomg-optimize> I'm just curious
<fomg-optimize> Do not intend to flame
<Unit193> I don't remember.  I'd guess it was seen to be lighter at the time.
<fomg-optimize> Thanks for xxxterm by the way, missed that one
<Unit193> Vim like.
<djazz> how can i remove chromium, and use chrome only? if i try remove chromium it automatically install FF
<djazz> and then Midori, Konqeror, Epiphany
<Unit193> djazz: Ah, that one.... Add firefox in the name to remove as well, which will pull up another browser to add to the list, as you noted.
<djazz> when i click a link in skype for example, it opens in both chromium and chrome. why?
<Unit193> Skype is it's own little cookie, but it should be calling either exo-open, or sensible-browser.  I think the latter.
<cdoublejj> hhhmm opera might not be a bad option/choice for Lubuntu maybe the installer for lubununtu could ask you what you want
<cdoublejj> makes me wanna try lubuntu with opera on my old laptop
<Unit193> But then it could ask what email client you want, and what IM if any, or what office software be it LibreOffice, OpenOffice, or gnome-office (abi, gnumeric.)
<RoboTamer> Hi, looking for a lubuntu guru, any body?
<RoboTamer> Okay, page me when you get this. I am looking for a way to NOT start x at startup, like to started manually when needed. Can't find an service scripts, or anything in /etc/default  How do I do this?
<Unit193> Shouldn't something like sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove   just about do it?
<RoboTamer> No lightdm just removes the login
<RoboTamer> X still starts
<RoboTamer> Besides it's insserv -r  now not update-rc
<LuvLinuxOS> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it
<Unit193> Meh, it works.  Just put "text" as part of the grub cmdline in /etc/default/grub
<LuvLinuxOS> Hope this helps
<RoboTamer> I'll check it out, thanks
<LuvLinuxOS> welcome
<RoboTamer> Totally forgot that's for ubuntu, lubuntu doesn't have grub
<Unit193> Then you installed differently.
<RoboTamer> I guess I used an image for the MiniPC
<LuvLinuxOS> Lubuntu do have grub!!! look in /boot/grub folder of the cli...
<LuvLinuxOS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9644518#post9644518
<LuvLinuxOS> check this out!!!
<RoboTamer> Not mine, I am running the miniand version https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/development/topics/install-ubuntu-linux-12-04-now-including-droidmote
<RoboTamer> There is nothing in the boot folder
<RoboTamer> LuvLinuxOS: Got no grub, could use run levels maybe. I will check that out
<head_victim> RoboTamer: if you aren't using grub you haven't used anything remotely like a normal L/Ubuntu install
<Unit193> You'd have to ask their support group, have no idea what they may have done to it.
<head_victim> RoboTamer: now that I actually read you're link I concur with Unit193, this is not a Lubuntu question but a miniand tech question. Unfortunately it appears they do things a lot different to normal so no one here is likely to know the answer to your question.
<RoboTamer> Thanks head_victim and sorry
<Unit193> Wait, are they even using upstart?
<head_victim> RoboTamer: don't be sorry :) When you're not using the default installs it's usually best to state this at the start of asking for help so helpers can best direct your questions :)
<RoboTamer> Okay,
<RoboTamer> Don't know what upstart is Unit193
<LuvLinuxOS> RoboTame: Then install grub
<RoboTamer> And runlevels aren't going to work, since there is no init script
<Unit193> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<RoboTamer> I don't think that will work. I don't think grub can start this machine
<head_victim> LuvLinuxOS: they're using a special third party adaption of Lubuntu for a specific model of android pc
<LuvLinuxOS> look I have been testing lubuntu 12.10 on a 12.04 system... grub installs.
<LuvLinuxOS> With a clean install the folders are present but do not load.
<RoboTamer> Where are you installing
<LuvLinuxOS> That mean that you can load grub in the master boot record and point to the boot images or partitions in windows case
<LuvLinuxOS> /boot/grub
<LuvLinuxOS> check that folder out then google "install grub lubuntu"
<RoboTamer> I mean, I am running this on little Android computer, not even 386 based
<LuvLinuxOS> a tablet
<LuvLinuxOS> ?
<RoboTamer> No am minipc MK802 or something
<RoboTamer> Here is the info https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/development/topics/install-ubuntu-linux-12-04-now-including-droidmote
<LuvLinuxOS> can you access the cli
<RoboTamer> Yes
<RoboTamer> Okay I am taking this their forum, which I should have done anyway. Thanks everybody.
<zleap> any idea when i run banshee it fails to show up in task switcher or the task bar
<Phiscribe> broken/missing icon maybe
<Phiscribe> or in wrong place, not seen it with banshee but with some other apps
#lubuntu 2012-10-06
<Zignd> ?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i would like to create a shortcut to a program on my menu and on my taskbar, a python program.  how do i do this?
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> hi
<rejven> help! help!
<rejven> :D
<kanliot>                                                             ok
<leszek> re
<frankcox777> Could someone help me with a password problem? I went through the usual method of using the recovery mode and it said it worked but no dice . Then I tried again and get an ro error .
<frankcox777> the lady who owns the machine forgot pword
<frankcox777> update -it decided to allow me to put in new passwd but it still won't login
<Riley88> hey guys i was wondering if there was just a normal lxde help channel
#lubuntu 2012-10-07
<matteo_> Ciao a tutti? qualche italiano?
<matteo_> good morning! there is an italian here?
<fgh> Customize autoplay actions:  HOW TO ??
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone here on a sunday?
<fgh> y
<fgh> I' waiting for a reply
<fgh> but it seems they're not in the way to
<silverarrow> by a misunderstanding I installed seahorse last night, and I want to remove it
<fgh> it
<fgh> silverarrow: sudo apt-get purge seahorse*
<silverarrow> what is the default app in lubuntu for password and encryption
<silverarrow> i can do that safely, without messing up+
<silverarrow> ?
<fgh> silverarrow: Who said it messes up anything?
<silverarrow> well, removing  packages, perhaps  not the main seahorse package, but dependencies
<fgh> just ty, and BEFORE confirfm (it asks you whether to proceed or not)
<fgh> just have a look on the package names of those which are gonna be removed
<silverarrow> only a single package to be removed on that comand
<silverarrow> which looks safe
<fgh> .)
<fgh> :)
<silverarrow> I got this http://imagebin.org/231184
<fgh> that's ok! ahah you're new with linux?
<silverarrow> not reall, but I hardly ever know what I am doing in termnal
<silverarrow> stuff seem to happen by its` self
<silverarrow> I have removed packages before that have messed up, and real fuzz to get back to start
<silverarrow> like reinstall of entire os, which is a horror
<silverarrow> maybe best way is to just go ahead and take it from there
<silverarrow> and not fuzz too much in advance
<akls> So I was working on my projects... And my script creates a lot of png files that I want to delete from time to time, so I was doing it from terminal by "rm *.png". After one hundred times I thought that maybe I should create a bash file that would do exactly the same, for the exception that I wont have to open a terminal and type it in again and again or search it in the terminal history...
<akls> so I created a file with two strings #!/bin/bash rm *.png and made it executable
<akls> then I double clicked it in my project folder...
<akls> and nothing happened..
<akls> well, it seemed that nothing happened
<akls> really all my png files in a home folder got removed
<akls> damn.
<akls> shouldn't pcmanfm execute scripts as if it was in that folder?
<fgh> no akls
<fgh> caml down )
<fgh> first of all, in a script the importance of LINES must be respected
<tty007> Hallo
<akls> fgh, what do you mean?
<fgh> it means you must leave  #!/bin/bash   alone in the head
<fgh> any other command must be in another line
<akls> fgh, oh, maybe you misunderstood me
<akls> fgh, let me illustrate that
<tty007> Is there anyone who use powermac on lubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<fgh> tty007: WOOOW you found me! LOL
<fgh> :D
<fgh> I'm just installing it on a iBook G4
<fgh> Late 2004
<akls> fgh, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-07-135815_496x391_scrot.png here's the script
<akls> fgh, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-07-135850_1149x344_scrot.png
<akls> and here's my folder
<fgh> oh ok akls, you wrote on the same line up here ^^ :)
<fgh> Ok
<tty007> i got strange behavior when i start system sometimes the kernel crashed and nothing happens
<akls> fgh, so is it correct behavior for this script to remove all pngs in my home folder when I double click it?
<tty007> i dont know but it seems a driver issue
<fgh> now, SECOND:  you have to know that bash's default start-directory is your home dir (unless you changed it, but I don't think so)
<fgh> akls: yes
<akls> fgh, why?
<tty007> Is there any need of usinf xorg.conf i thought no?
<akls> fgh, well, if I start it this way https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-07-140049_195x46_scrot.png
<akls> fgh, it works correctly
<fgh> akls: very probably you didn't set the "execution" bit : the permission to execute the script :)
<akls> fgh, nah, you don't get it...
<fgh> akls: please use pastebin, images aren't this useful this cases
<akls> fgh, if I open up a terminal in my folder that contains the script and execute it like ./deletepngs
<akls> fgh, it works just as I expect it to work
<akls> fgh, now if I double click it
<akls> fgh, then pcmanfm gives me this message https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-07-140215_622x101_scrot.png
<fgh> akls: press "execute in terminal"
<akls> I click execute and it executes it from the home folder. Shouldn't it cd to the folder I'm in now?
<fgh> akls: oooooooh :)
<akls> fgh, same thing
<fgh> well nope
<fgh> you know why? :D
<akls> nope
<akls> well, I understand, but for me this seems like a bug
<fgh> you should add  ./   to your rm command to state that you want it to execut on the current folder
<fgh> if not, bash simply runs it on its default home folder
<akls> hmmmhmm
<fgh> rm ./*.png
<fgh> tty007: which mac you're using?
<tty007> fgh: powermac G4
<tty007> fgh: Copyright 1983-2001
<akls> fgh, nope, doesn't work
<fgh> tty007: check which video-chip model it's using and which driver, too
<fgh> tty007:  lspci -k|grep -iA 3 vga
<fgh> akls: well, and whatt if you choose "run in terminal" instead of "Run"?
<tty007> fgh: right know i didnt find out how using pipe on mac keyboard
<tty007> fgh: but thanks for info
<fgh> tty007: :) you should reconfigure your keyboard
<akls> fgh, same thing
<fgh> tty007: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<fgh> akls: I don't believe ahah
<fgh> let me try
<akls> fgh, I've checked it - it looks like for the script the current folder is /home/myuser
<akls> fgh, you can use notify-send "${PWD}" to see current directory
<fgh> akls: wtf you're right
<fgh> this is fucking pcmanfm bug
<akls> well, that's the problem :(
<akls> and that's what I'm talking about
<fgh> I was already in the way to replace it with another fileman
<fgh> it sucks
<fgh> i can't even manage autoplay actions
<akls> hmm.. now how can I report it?
<fgh> akls: do you know about something for autoplay? D:
<akls> fgh, autoplay? what's wrong with autoplay?
<fgh> akls: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<fgh> akls: I don't know how to manage actions that i want to happen when certain events happen
<fgh> sorry for my english, btw I'm not native
<akls> me too
<fgh> where are you from?
<akls> and no, I don't know anything about your problem :\
<akls> Estonia
<fgh> oh
<fgh> didnt know what .ee   was
<fgh> I thought europe XD
<akls> :D
<fgh> and, also ..
<fgh> our two problems are somewhat related
<fgh> always fighting against action-amanage windows
<fgh> asd
<fgh> akls: I found  workaround
<akls> fgh, so?
<akls> what is it?
<fgh> #!/bin/bash
<fgh> rm `pwd`/*.png;
<fgh> pwd prints the current directory
<akls> ah, yeah
<akls> right
<akls> by the way, ` ` quotes are old style
<fgh> lol
<akls> it's recommended to use $( ) if I'm not mistaken
<fgh> ye they're the same
<fgh> and old style is always better x)
<akls> not really
<akls> same goes for if [ ]
<akls> you should use [[ ]] now :)
<fgh> akls: i don't remember how this symbol is usually called => `
<akls> and the reason not to use ` ` is because sometimes on some resources they're replaces with other quotes like '
<akls> it's called grave accent
<fgh> hmmmm nope
<fgh> that has another common name
<fgh> it's a high single quote
<akls> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuation_marks
<fgh> not an accent
<akls> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grave_accent
<fgh> -.-
<fgh> LOL
<fgh> è <== this is a grave accent (the one on the e)
<fgh> è `
<fgh> oh fuck
<fgh> it seemed more high lol
<fgh> wait but there was another common name xD
<fgh> (for computers)
<fgh> FOUND!   backtick
<fgh> akls: ^^
<akls> yeah :)
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1063192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063192 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm executes scripts from the home directory" [Undecided,New]
<akls> :)
<akls> should I mark it as "confirmed" ? It's pretty obvious...
<fgh> y
<fgh> or better, you could not :S
<fgh> that is mod's affair I think
<fgh> wooah i read "taoseeker" akls
<fgh> you taoist too? xD
<akls> taowhat? :)
<akls> nope :)
<fgh> lol
<fgh> where the nick comes from?
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/882001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882001 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Files lost when restoring them from trash" [Undecided,New]
<akls> lol, found my own bug report :D
<fgh> !bug 882001
<akls> pcmanfm is a shit, yes :\
<fgh> mostly because of the lack of documentation
<akls> it seems like no one is working on it :(
<fgh> it wouldn't be that bad withh more doc
<akls> fgh, which nick? :\
<fgh> and, also, there *is* someone working lol ... Version 1.0.1 came out not much time ago
<fgh> akls: In your screenshots .. the username in the console :P
<akls> fgh, I have "alex" username on my screenshots
<akls> it's pretty common name
<akls> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex
<akls> don't know that taoseeker thing you're talking about
<fgh> lol I'm not freaking out o.O
<fgh> WTF, it was the other user's screenshot
<fgh> bwahaha I seem retarted
<fgh> I just have to sleep a bit
<fgh> lol
<akls> oh, by the way
<akls> you're wrong
<akls> <fgh> rm `pwd`/*.png;
<akls> this is not going to work
<akls> pwd tells the current directory
<akls> which is /home/user in pcmanfm case
<akls> :\
<akls> but there's a workaround
<fgh> akls:
<fgh> do this
<fgh> echo -e `pwd`/*.png;
<akls> the path to the current executing script is stored in $0
<fgh> also
<akls> fgh, no-no and no
<akls> try it out. it will be /home/user
<fgh> but (even if I didn't try with rm) I think it works
<akls> try it out by double-clicking it
<fgh> no no it works for me
<fgh> In effect, that command is executed in another shell (by definition of that feature)
<fgh> but look
<fgh> linux@eMachines442:~$ echo "`pwd`/*.png"
<fgh> /home/linux/*.png
<fgh> linux@eMachines442:~$ cd Scaricati/
<fgh> linux@eMachines442:~/Scaricati$ pwd
<fgh> /home/linux/Scaricati
<fgh> linux@eMachines442:~/Scaricati$ echo `pwd`
<fgh> /home/linux/Scaricati
<fgh> linux@eMachines442:~/Scaricati$ echo `pwd`/*.png
<fgh> /home/linux/Scaricati/*.png
<fgh> i DOESN'T  show always the homedir as you say
<akls> NO
<akls> do not use it from terminal
<akls> put it in a script, double click to execute it
<akls> and you will feel the difference
<akls> of course it works in the terminal
<akls> but I'm trying to workaround the pcmanfm problem
<akls> and to feel it - put this in your script
<akls> notify-send "$(dirname "$0")"
<akls> notify-send "$(pwd)"
<fgh> ye correct, $0 could do good
<fgh> or nope, it prints /bin/bash
<akls> fgh, only from the terminal.
<akls> so yeah, using this in a script does work: rm "$(dirname "$0")"/*.png
<akls> haha, imagine if I was using backticks
<akls> rm "`dirname "$0"`"/*.png
<akls> what a mess :D
<fgh> akls: maybe it's me
<fgh> maybe i'm tired
<fgh> but why doesn't it work neither with your solutino?
<fgh> oh no, it works
<akls> :)
<akls> well, bye-bye ;(
<akls> ;)
<kanliot> hi BrokenThumb
<BrokenThumb> Hi kanliot
<bennypr0fane> hello, I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 and apparently I got all the fonts set to HUGE. In preferences>look and feel, the system font was set to 11, but it looks on my screen like 28 or so. I changed that to 5, and now it's sort of in proportion, but not everywhere
<bennypr0fane> e.g. font here ins Xchat, in TErminal is still huge
<bennypr0fane> and the ones in the task bar panel
<bennypr0fane> would anyone know how to fix this?
<bioterror> sounds like television usage
<silverarrow> do you use bluetooth?
<kanliot> do you have xorg.conf
<bennypr0fane> yes my screen is a tv
<bennypr0fane> what is xorg.conf? How do I check if I have it?
<bennypr0fane> no i don't use bluetooth, why?
<kanliot> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bennypr0fane> kanliot "command not found"
<bioterror> you need to fix the DPI
<bioterror> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI
<kanliot> dont type the $
<kanliot> don't read that yet
<kanliot> i think hes a little new
<bennypr0fane> I also have Bodhi Linux and LMDE on the same system, both with LXDE on top, haven't had this issue there
<bennypr0fane> kanliot oops
<bennypr0fane> that's embarassing
<bennypr0fane> I thought I wasn't THAT new...
<bennypr0fane> Section "Device"
<bennypr0fane> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<bennypr0fane> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<bennypr0fane> EndSection
<bioterror> yeah, dont read it
<kanliot> i donno
<bioterror> do as more experienced user kanliot states
<kanliot> what's your screen resolution
<bennypr0fane> done
<bennypr0fane> right now set to 1360x768
<kanliot> have you tried rebooting?
<bennypr0fane> this is the 4th boot or so. you mean reboot after what?
<kanliot> ok no ideas
<kanliot> sorry
<bioterror> kanliot, you have no ideas?
<kanliot> ya
<bioterror> Sun15:50 <kanliot> don't read that yet
<bioterror> what was that all about then?
<bennypr0fane> looking at the archlinux page
<bioterror> are you a windows user or what? you think things mystically gets fixed if you just reboot your computer?
<bennypr0fane> $  xdpyinfo | grep -B2 resolution
<bennypr0fane> screen #0:
<bennypr0fane>   dimensions:    1360x768 pixels (161x90 millimeters)
<bennypr0fane>   resolution:    215x217 dots per inch
<bioterror> bennypr0fane, there you go
<bennypr0fane> what do I need to change it to?
<bioterror> benny helping another benny, how cute that is <3
<bennypr0fane> why, you a benny too?
<kanliot> physical screen size is very low
<bennypr0fane> which of these figures is the physical screen size?
<bioterror> bennypr0fane, check that "Setting DPI manually" it guides you with this option "DPI" "96 x 96"
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bioterror> I think 120 x 120 could be a good choice
<bennypr0fane> oof, I'm not a fan of doing the "manual" thing, I always mess it up
<bioterror> it's time to cut the umbilical cord ;)
<bennypr0fane> there's something about Nvidia cards
<bennypr0fane> I have one and currently using the proprietary driver from Jockey
<bennypr0fane> so if I want to fix this I have to learn everything about xorg.conf first, yes?
<bennypr0fane> there is always mention of "screen size", but I'm not sure what is meant by that. Does it mean the max resolution my screen can do, or just what it's currently set to by the OS?
<bioterror> you just need to add that one line to xorg.conf under section monitor
<bennypr0fane> whcih one line exactly? trouble is I don't kn ow my monitors exact spüecs, I got it used with no packaging, documentation etc., dont even know model and make (haven't searched its complete surface yet)
<bioterror>    Option                 "DPI" "96 x 96"
<bioterror> and you can grow the size from 96 to 120 x 120
<kanliot> under Section "Monitor"
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> add it to the current options or replace them?
<bennypr0fane> now I have "NoLogo" and "True"
<kanliot> if bio agrees, pastebin you xorg.conf
<bennypr0fane> it's what I pasted before
<bioterror> all you have to do is to add one line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bennypr0fane> Section "Device"
<bennypr0fane> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<bennypr0fane> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<bennypr0fane> EndSection
<bioterror> is that your whole xorg.conf?
<bennypr0fane> I'm pasting it here because it's only 4  short lines. don't worry I won't anything longer than that
<bennypr0fane> yes, that's it
<bioterror> looks a little crippled for me
<bennypr0fane> I understand I need to specify the DPI be adding it here, but I'm yet unclear about a) the values and b) whether or not to replace the existing options
<bennypr0fane> one problem being that I don't know the exact size of my screen
<bennypr0fane> If I just try something I risk my video stopping to work and my screen is black at the next reboot?
<bennypr0fane> but I'm thinking maybe iot's possible this xorg.conf does not apply right now because I'm using the Nvidia driver?
<kanliot> i donno
<bioterror> rename that config
<kanliot> you mentioned jockey
<bioterror> and make a real nvidia config
<bioterror> nvidia-xconfig is the command
<bennypr0fane> about me asking all these questions - please try to understand my position. I'm trying my best to decipher that guide, but sentences like: "The Composite extension for X causes an entire sub-tree of the window hierarchy to be rendered to an off-screen buffer" do not make me any smarter I don't want to count the number of words here that I don't know what theyre referring to
<bennypr0fane> just so you know. some pages contain all the information one needs, if one knows all the other information
<bioterror> rename the xorg.conf you have now have
<bioterror> with like xorg.conf.old
<bioterror> and make a new REAL config with this nvidia-xconfig command
<bennypr0fane> ok, so rename the xorg.config to xorg.conf.old
<bennypr0fane> will need to gksudo this I guess?
<bioterror> or sudo
<bennypr0fane> "rename" is the command for renaming?
<kanliot> you can use pcmanfm if that would help
<bennypr0fane> ok, made it
<bennypr0fane> now what do i need to put into the new conf
<bioterror> nothing
<bioterror> crate it with this nvidia's tool
<bennypr0fane> http://pastebin.com/2Q7cnntG
<bennypr0fane> ok, here's what the new one looks like
<bennypr0fane_> nah, it iddn't work, fonts are still huge
<kanliot> just a guess but your new xorg didn't have the lines
<kanliot> that you were asked to add
<kanliot> please don't read any emotion into my information
<bennypr0fane> ok, I won't
<kanliot> cool
<bennypr0fane> as cool as pumpkin and honey-bunny.  the .conf already contains a section for "Monitor". that section has a line "option" do I add another line with "option" and the dpi value, or jsut the dpi value in the existing "option" line
<kanliot> new line
<bennypr0fane> OR will it be ok to completely add this: "Section "Monitor"
<bennypr0fane>     Identifier             "Monitor0"
<bennypr0fane>     Option                 "DPI" "96 x 96"
<bennypr0fane> EndSection" to whatever is already there?
<bennypr0fane> right now, I made this:
<kanliot> no, because that will be 2 monitor sections
<bennypr0fane> Section "Monitor"
<bennypr0fane>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<bennypr0fane>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<bennypr0fane>     ModelName      "Unknown"
<bennypr0fane>     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<bennypr0fane>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<bennypr0fane>     Option         "DPMS"
<bennypr0fane>     Option         "DPI" "120 x 120"
<bennypr0fane> EndSection
<bennypr0fane> good like that?
<kanliot> good
<bennypr0fane> awesome
<bennypr0fane> trying the new dpi now. must reboot for that, yes?
<kanliot> actually i donno
<bennypr0fane> ok, I'll try.
<kanliot> hi redderhs i got yer message about vlc
<redderhs> hey, msg me in offtopic
<bennypr0fane> hello. this did the trick!
<bioterror> ofcourse it did
<bennypr0fane> Thank you bioterror and kanliot!
<bennypr0fane> just took me a while what exactly you wanted me to do
<bennypr0fane> thanks guys, have a nice day!
<bennypr0fane> *just took me while to understand what you wanted me to do
<bennypr0fane> bye
<sb1980> hi! i'm having troubles with my audio in lubuntu: different apps seem to  block each other from using the audio output. when i have a flash running, afterwards mpd gives no audio output anymore e.g.
<sb1980> how can i resolve this?
<bioterror> I solved it using jack
<sb1980> bioterror: how exactly?
<sb1980> i used pulsaudio but it made things even worse
<bioterror> I installed some alsa plugins and added couple of lines to asound.conf
<sb1980> in other news my package manager gui does not work...anyone has an idea for that too?
<bioterror> !details | sb1980
<ubottu> sb1980: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sb1980> i dont have any error messages: whenever the package manager pops up to tell me there are updates available i click on "OK install" and nothing happens ... after a wail it freezes and i then use apt from the command line to update
<bioterror> and this is 12.04?
<sb1980> bioterror: yes
<sb1980> i have the feeling that the whole system seems to be some kind of damaged - though i did no modifications. skype, audio and package manager
<sb1980> all not working
<bioterror> I would run this update tool from terminal
<bioterror> to see messages
<sb1980> whats the cmd for the update center? i looks different then the synaptic manager itself
<redderhs> update manager or software center?
<redderhs> try update-manager
<sb1980> it seems like it's hanging when updating triggers for gnome menus
<sb1980> i now reinstalled pulseaudio which results in flash player crashing everytime
<tty007> hi lubuntu 12.04 powerpc crashed with an instruction dump anyone know what this means?
<mario_> Hello. How do I identify my Motherboard? I want to know all specs, but I cant do it because I do not have a manual and can`t search on internet because I do not know the model. Is there a command i can input in the Terminal?
<bioterror> mario_, sudo apt-get install lshw
<bioterror> mario_, sudo lshw |less
<bioterror> or more
<Cliperex> Hello all. i need some feedback about an issue. i have tried Lubuntu 12.10 B2 from a cd (try before install)  on my HP nc6220 laptop, after like 10 minutes or so , i got an error that XML parsing didnt work , somthing was not found , the mouse was working but i could not see the desktop or taskbar , only the install lubuntu icon was visable. was this error hardware related or somthing that
<Cliperex> is known to be on try before install mode ? thanks for any comment.
<bioterror> how about a real installation?
<Cliperex> i have an os on the hard drive. it will take some time to back it up so want to try before removing that os or dual boot. , also , one could argue that if it doesnt work on try mode what would promise that it will work in real install ?
<Cliperex> is it a good idea to post this issue on a forum somewhere or just leave it at that
<bioterror> ubuntu+1
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416
<varikonniemi> hello
<varikonniemi> will lubuntu run on a celeron 1.3ghz with 256 ram
<Cliperex> bbl
<kanliot> did you back up your datat varikonniemi
<kanliot> data
<kanliot> it runs ok on 256
<kanliot> although chromium eats all your memory
<varikonniemi> no i did not backup
<varikonniemi> it is an old computer, a friend was throwing it away ie gave it to me.
<varikonniemi> i am installing ubuntu atm, but think unity is too much for it
<varikonniemi> so i must install lubunt-desktop, or is there such a package?
<varikonniemi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-desktop
<varikonniemi> yes
<phillw> rossball: !!!!
<phillw> hi can se  me?
<phillw> hiyas
<rossball> have uploaded photos but cannot print them out anymore ? am using lubuntu 12.04 - can u help ?
<rossball> have uploaded my photos successfully and have previously managed to print but now am not having the option the print when i open the view imager.I have all the other options.
<bennypr0fane> hello, my laptop has a weird wireless card - it is switched off by default at startup. to fix that, I used an rfkill command in a script to run at start up  and that normally wouldn't do anything. Now I forgot where that script is. Where would you start to look?
<bioterror> from your browsers history
<bennypr0fane> why the browser?
<bennypr0fane> you mean the file browser?
<bioterror> well, you probably did not invent this script yourself, so you got hint from the world wide web
<bennypr0fane> yes, on IRC
<bennypr0fane> in bodhilinux channel. I used it in Lubuntu though, so I thought someone here might know where a script could be located that by default just lies around there doing nothing
<bennypr0fane> ...but can be used to make things happen at startup
<phillw> bioterror: are you familiar with pcmanfm losing the ability to open up an image file and be able to print it?
<bioterror> what does his image properties tell about opening an image?
<bioterror> is there gpicview?
<bioterror> or what was the default image viewer
<phillw> it does appear to be the default image viewer that pcmanfm linked to in 12.04 (which was working), the print option is no longer avaialable
<bioterror> who stole printing :--)
<phillw> bioterror: something stole the print option :(
<bioterror> gotta change image viewer then
<phillw> still has all the re-vectoring of images etc.... just no longer a print!
<bennypr0fane> I think gpicview is the default viewer, and yes printing option is missing
<bennypr0fane> it sucks
<bioterror> yes and no, saves the environment
<bioterror> green thinking!
<phillw> bennypr0fane: you confirm no print option?
<bennypr0fane> in fact, there isn't any application lets you print images in a default isntall
<bennypr0fane> phillw yes, I happen to have looked for it just yesterday
<phillw> bioterror: for little niece to have her stuff at school, the other option is the wonderfully 'green' printers at the  suprtmarkets :)
<bennypr0fane> bioterror haha, hence yr nick!
<bennypr0fane> "green printers"?
<bennypr0fane> wazzat?
<bioterror> i managed to live without a printer at home for over 10 years
<phillw> bennypr0fane: the companies who re-fill the cartridges, instead of land fill and making new ones.
<bennypr0fane> it's not that hard really
<bennypr0fane> refilling the cartridges is called "green"
<bioterror> phillw, that's part of the "lightbulp scam"
<bennypr0fane> yeah
<phillw> bennypr0fane: bioterror... it is better than the alternative.
<bennypr0fane> really not much green to it IMO
<phillw> perfect, it is not... better than current.. it is.
<phillw> -ot, any one?
<bennypr0fane> I used to need to print a lot more in college, but after that, necessity plummeted
<bennypr0fane> still have a printer though. It only works when I don't reallys need to print there and then
<bennypr0fane> phillw: "-ot"?
<phillw> bennypr0fane: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cowmix> anyone know how to stop the Lubuntu desktop from starting at boot time?
<cowmix> My google foo fails me
<bioterror> explain more
<cowmix> installed ubuntu-server
<cowmix> then install lubuntu-desktop
<cowmix> i don't want lubuntu to startup on the main console at boot time
<cowmix> (I'm running it in VNC instead)
<home_> Using Lubuntu PowerPC on a iBookG4 (late 2004). It's grat+
<home_> *great guyz!!1! ;)
<holstein> cowmix: you are auto logging in? or you dont want x to start? you dont want a login manager to start?
<bioterror> holstein, I would add text to boot parameters ;)
<cowmix> holstein: I don't want the login manager to evens tart
<cowmix> errr. "start"
<cowmix> A side ass-kiss thing: Lubuntu is the best thing ever.. I've been using Linux since 1992 and I love, love, love Lubuntu.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it should do it
<holstein> you'll do the lubuntu commands instead of ubuntu.. lubuntusession bioterror ?
<cowmix> yeah.. I tried that link and it doesn't do the job for some reason: /etc/default/grub
<cowmix> oops.. here's the link:  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4008482/capture/no-workin.png
<cowmix> the lubuntu startup scripts seem to be very aggressive
<bioterror> holstein, startlubuntu
<holstein> cowmix: update-grub ??
<cowmix> holstein: Yup.. I even tried: sudo update-rc.d -f lxdm remove
<cowmix> it's crazy
<holstein> cowmix: what all else have you tried?.. maybe you did something agressive that has broken functionality?
<bioterror> if you have 12.04 or newer, you're using LightDM instead of LXDM
<cowmix> oh.. duh
<cowmix> lemme try that
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I am on a G4 iBook
<holstein> fellow PPC users home_ and silverarrow
<silverarrow> hey, no snarky remarks
<silverarrow> ...i have no sound
<silverarrow> quantal fuzz
<silverarrow> and no bluetooth
<cowmix> bioterror: I tried "sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove"
<cowmix> no dice.. it's like the Terminator!
<cowmix> :)
<holstein> cowmix: what is? lightdm? if its still loading and you removed it, then you didnt remove it
<home_> I was afk
<home_> u said something?
<bioterror> boot with text
<home_> silverarrow: ohh you too with iBook G4
<cowmix> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4008482/capture/lightdm.png
<home_> which one? I don't think it has bluetooth silverarrow
<cowmix> bioterror: that look right?
<bioterror> hard to say
<home_> putting the gnome-feet as menu icon on lxde? priceless
<home_> lol
<bioterror> my connection to some how sucks
<bioterror> to any where
<silverarrow> home_: I have the last one from 2005, with 1.42GHz cpu
<silverarrow> home_: anyhow I think bluetooth is all warped for ppc in 12.04
<silverarrow> slightly better hope from 12.10
<home_> silverarrow: my late-2004 1.33ghz one   hasn't bluetooth device
<home_> even if I have the driver installed correctly lol
<silverarrow> it`s not a bit thing
<silverarrow> can be handy for some printers though
<holstein> cowmix: i would say, if lightdm is still coming up, then you didnt remove it. i would search it in a package manager and purge it
<home_> silverarrow: I'm more angry for the lack of multitouch driver for ADB Mouse
<holstein> cowmix: i found "Did you try replacing "quiet splash" with "text"? Some other suggestions at the Ubuntu forums link below."
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564671
<home_> http://imagebin.org/231234http://imagebin.org/231234
<home_> http://imagebin.org/231235http://imagebin.org/231235
<home_> ooops
<home_> http://imagebin.org/231235
<home_> http://imagebin.org/231234
<holstein> cowmix: purging lightdm might want to remove the whole lubuntu-desktop metapackage... i would try these other options first
<silverarrow> home_: yeah there is only one finger and doublefinger click
<home_> silverarrow: stylish my desktop, isn't it? :P
<silverarrow> yeah, nice
<silverarrow> I stuck with default lxde
<silverarrow> home_: you have the gnome footprint there
<home_> I see. I kept lxpanel to don't get fat
<home_> silverarrow: that's what I said before ahahahha it's more stylish than lxde one
<silverarrow> and I like blue too
<silverarrow> it suited me fine
<home_> silverarrow: I see you're seeking the tao
<silverarrow> I have used xfce in the past, but taskbar and menu kept disappearing on me
<silverarrow> oh, yes
<home_> me too, lol
<silverarrow> funny we should be on ppc
<home_> ihih
<home_> anyway, you think skype would run slightly?
<home_> I have not any hope  lol
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> it should
<home_> mmmh let's give a try
<home_> oh but it exists a ppc version?? :S
<silverarrow> flash is a problem, but so with ppc
<silverarrow> the only thing osx have over lubuntu and debian, is probably tenfourfox
<silverarrow> and a working minitube
<silverarrow> which hopefully gets sorted out though
<silverarrow> apps like minitube is make or brake for ppc
<silverarrow> let me check for skype
<home_> ye, I'm using midori to use h264 and WebM for youtube, and for all other stuff I use gnash which runs not too bad
<silverarrow> midori works with gnash
<home_> but sometimes midori isn't fast on normal page loading
<home_> so I combine it with operaPPC, which is fine
<silverarrow> gnash streams fine on the higher specked G4s and G5s, arguably well on 1.42GHz
<home_> normal browsing with opera
<silverarrow> come to think of it, skype is only available from their homesite
<home_> hmmm I have a lot of jerks
<silverarrow> midori can crash, but there are a few fixes for it, but you need to go on their site
<redderhs> skype changed a lot
<home_> maybe we're pretending too much. Skype, a MS application, to run on linux, and more than all, on PPC
<redderhs> since ms bought them. they changed all their routing of traffic
<silverarrow> yeah, I have probably never had skype on ppc, only lubuntu on the hp computer
<silverarrow> I haven`t used skype in over a year
 * home_ takes a good white tea
<silverarrow> minitube is all smooth  and fine on ppc, when it workws
<silverarrow> at the moment it doesn`t at all
<silverarrow> we lost flash video replacer
<silverarrow> a couple of months ago
<silverarrow> it was all fine for ppc, gnome mplayer and the ff adon
<home_> flash video replacer? never heard of that
<silverarrow> white tea, chinas best tea
<silverarrow> firefox addon, worked superbly
<home_> I'm also sad for minitube not working at all. I experienced it some days ago, but thought it was my fault for the lack of something
<silverarrow> the maker took it out of the list for some reason
<silverarrow> I hope they can make minitube work for quantal
<home_> and also  (:D) , I'm VERY angry with google, because of the youtube ads. They're freaking me out
<bioterror> what's youtube ads?-)
<home_> advertisements
<silverarrow> I think there are addons in ff that blocks them,
<home_> spots
<home_> thereis a couple
<bioterror> have not seen any of them with my adblock on chromium
<home_> but don't work all good
<silverarrow> bioterror: small commercial clips that appears before the actual video
<bioterror> nope, have not seen them ;)
<bioterror> on commercial tv channels, yes
<silverarrow> chromium is good
<silverarrow> i shall make an attempt at ubuntu quantal when I get my laptop back
<silverarrow> chrome and flash bundle is good too
<bioterror> no problems with pepper flash
<home_> bioterror: doesn't it seem too strange to you?  Google, the same owner of youtube, which makes an extension to block its own advertisement, from which gain money
<home_> because chrome/chromium are from google :D
<home_> lol
<bioterror> home_, yes it actually sounds
<silverarrow> yeah, I heard rumors pepper flash or api, should work on powerpc but so far not
<bioterror> home_, but I do also block their analysts ;)
<home_> bioterror: I'd not be so sure if I was you
<home_> jst throw it to the trash
<home_> and join good browsers :P
<home_> *enjoy
<silverarrow> I have major issues with scrips running in firefox 15.0.1 in quantal
<bioterror> I'm far from googles dream users ;)
<bioterror> but most of the times, I get pages loaded quite snappy
<home_> btw I love opera, I think it's always been the best browser
<home_> but opera too doesn't respect user's privacy at all
<bioterror> it now has almost usable ad block
<bioterror> wish they would drop all the emails, torrent clients, irc clients and whatso ever off the browser
<bioterror> and keep it more simple
<bioterror> the mouse gestures are killers in opera
<home_> lol .. you just need to disable them ;)
<bioterror> I hate the somethingboy ad site listing + css thingie
<home_> I don't like them this much, too
<home_> ahahah
<home_> btw .. I'm not managing to enable autologin
<home_> maybe it's because of my crazy choice of "home" as username :D
<home_> I just enable the feature from the conf file (already did somewhere else and it worked)
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11104521&postcount=2
<home_> but it doesn't work
<bioterror> tested, should work :-)
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> good night
<home_> night
<silverarrow> opera email works
<home_> y
<home_> silverarrow: You know what the worst thing I've experienced this time is?
<silverarrow> no?
<home_> pcmanfm's lack of autorun event customization
<silverarrow> not sure what the is even?
<home_> I had to use a veery bad workaround lol
<home_> silverarrow: what?
<silverarrow> what customization have you found?
<home_> if you're talking about my english, don't care, just get the sense XD
<home_> anyway
<home_> I had to install thunar (another lightweight filemanager)
<home_> which perfectly manages this types of things
<home_> BUT
<silverarrow> English wasn`t my first language either
<home_> it had some things that I didn't like , too
<home_> SO I had to find a middle point between the two
<home_> ...
<silverarrow> are there any?
<home_> I'm using pcmanfm as filemanager, AND thunar run in background (--daemon) to handle the events and autoruns!!! XD XD
<home_> ^^^
<home_> It implies a little slow down because of the waste of resources
<silverarrow> I always need some time to get used to new features
<home_> but it works
<home_> and this is what matters
<silverarrow> like lxde, it is different than kde and gnome
<home_> y
<silverarrow> I haven`t used ubuntu much after they launched Unity, mostly because of lubuntu
<home_> but I like it a lot :D (maybe sometimes more than gnome, which is my first choice)
<home_> unity sucks, you did the best choice
<silverarrow> I used to have a laptop which ubuntu drivers could not handle graphics cart at the time
<silverarrow> radeon something, white screen on every other boot up, so I just stayed with windows and had puppy linux running when I was in the mood for it
<home_> puppy linux .. it's fine! XD
<home_> I've tried a bunch of lighteight DEs
<kanliot> what DE does puppy use?
<silverarrow> I didn`t what to stay with osx on the old iBook, though some stuff is easier to find working apps for
<silverarrow> want to stay*
<home_> actually I can say that lxde is the best because of the right balance between lightweightness and usability/aesthetic
<home_> silverarrow: true story
<home_> but apple isn't releasing updates anymore
<silverarrow> at the time I really liked gnome mplayer setup with gecko and flash video replacer too, which is all ruined for ppc
<home_> unless I upgrade to Leopard, but it implies the buyment of new hdd and RAM
<silverarrow> I suppose tenfourfox and camino is the best for osx ppc
<home_> y
<home_> tenfourfox more than camino
<silverarrow> and the youtube player, can`t remember what they call i
<silverarrow> htlm5 streams better in tenfourfox than in firefox
<silverarrow> new hdd even?
<silverarrow> RAM you can be lucky with
<silverarrow> I installed 1GB extra ram on this ibook and I harldy think it is worth more than 512MB extra
<home_> lol
<silverarrow> after I upgraded from 512MB to 1.5GB, the largest difference is swap doesn`t kick in anymore,
<home_> I have indeed 512 extra (256 onboard)
<silverarrow> it is runs smoother though
<silverarrow> which is probably all you need
<home_> but factory  hdd has 4600rpm
<home_> and it's old
<home_> and used
<home_> and noisy
<home_> even more because of the ext4 fs
<silverarrow> yeah, 7200rmp is possible,  but unless you  have one laying about it is hardly worth it
<silverarrow> on the other hand, an extra HD has never failed to be useful
<home_> mmh I wanna replace the existing onboard 2.5"
<home_> (to upgrade to leopard)
<silverarrow> I see
<home_> and 7200rpm  for 2.5 is quite strange
<home_> 5600 I think
<home_> and not only this
<home_> cache is important too
<silverarrow> I have a 5400 rmp or something laying about, 6 months old, ATA, but all those screws and disassembling, horror
<home_> naa it isn't all this pain :D
<silverarrow> I haven`t thought much about HD cache really,
<silverarrow> you still can get new ATA hd if you do some searching
<home_> ye but it's expensive
<home_> too much
<home_> unless I find some good offer on ebay
<silverarrow> if the testers and devs manage to fix the bugs,  lubuntu is quite good for ppc
<home_> ye I agree !!
<silverarrow> I think they are struggling too much with major stuff like bootable iso images, kernel and xorg troubles
<silverarrow> hope they get around to it
<silverarrow> I have a strong feeling what goes wrong on ppc isn`t always ppc specific
<silverarrow> it pops up on different hardware
<home_> y
<home_> silverarrow: how did you handle the right click behaviour?
<home_> I used AppleKey + Clic , but It's not what I wanted
<silverarrow> wonder how easily an ibook would accept a new hd
<silverarrow> twofinger click works on mine+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I get a menue up
<home_> oh
<home_> you've synaptics touch?
<silverarrow> well, not sure
<home_> xinput list  shows you all
<home_> pipe to pastebini
<home_> t
<silverarrow> one click enter, twofinger click is the same as right click
<home_> ohhh I envie you
<home_> UFFFF
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/231238
<silverarrow> shouldn`t we have the same mouse?
<home_> nope, I'm sad to say it but this is what it is
<home_> you have appletouch
<home_> I think it is synaptics yeah
<home_> I have ADB Mouse instead
<home_> different iBook versions have different touch
<silverarrow> i see
<silverarrow> external mouse should worok
<silverarrow> usb I mean
<home_> yes of course
<home_> but it's not the same :)
<silverarrow> true
<home_> if I were you, i'd enabled  Natural Scrolling  :3
<silverarrow> some seem to prefer the usb connected mouse, keep it in their laptop bag
<silverarrow> home, how do I do that? not sure I wanna do something I can`t revers myself lol
<home_> lol
<home_> ubuntu has a specific applet
<home_> I think you just need to install and enable it :)
<home_> (supposing you've already enabled touchpad scroll .. which I kew it was done  with  2-finger, but you said 2fingers are RIGHTclick to you)
<home_> s/kew/knew
<silverarrow> yeah, ?
<silverarrow> twofinger click gives a menu?
<home_> oh click is different than scroll (keep fingers on it)
<silverarrow> the click part in front of the pad has only enter function
<home_> so, just try it .. does it scroll with two fingers?
<silverarrow> it does
<home_> ok
<silverarrow> never noticed that
<silverarrow> I hold down the click function, and shroll with one finger
<silverarrow> works the same
<home_> ok
<silverarrow> there are no fixes for you mouse?
<home_> so, there is a ppa, or a manual tweak (but it's fast to do)
<home_> silverarrow: actually not
<home_> http://maketecheasier.com/reverse-mouse-scrolling-direction-in-ubuntu/2011/09/16
<home_> oh wait, sorry
<home_> that doesn't work properly on 12.04
<home_> these are the right instructions: http://andym3.wordpress.com/2012/05/27/fixing-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<silverarrow> I`m in 12.10
<silverarrow> I upgraded about a week ago
<silverarrow> finally made it install
<silverarrow> that is why I still have no sound
<silverarrow> system seems stable, boots fine, most stuff work
<home_> baah I hate non-lts releasee
<silverarrow> yeah, 12.04 is good like that
<home_> and I hate this frequent updating  typical of ubuntu
<silverarrow> problem with lts ppc it is hardly going to improve
<silverarrow> with all the broken browser plugin packages, there wasn`t that much left I cared about I could not have in 12.10
<silverarrow> so I thought at least
<silverarrow> beta has issues, but they are working on them
<silverarrow> they have some clever guys on the team,
<silverarrow> I think Ubuntu has agreed to keep up ppc support to some agree
<silverarrow> or they would not have bothered, there is no official support
<silverarrow> for a while I thought debian was the best ppc distro
<silverarrow> But the issus are much the same, and I like lubutu setup
<silverarrow> ...if it worked
<home_> lol
<home_> I try again the autologin
<home_> I hope the suggestion works
<l0p3n> Hello! In this guide https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop it says I can enable vine on boot from Desktop Session Settings. The problem is I cant find Desktop session settings. Where is it?
<l0p3n> I tried application find but it doesn't seem to exist on my computer.
<l0p3n> *finder
<silverarrow> menu-preferances
<silverarrow> preferences
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> I am in 12.10 though, but should be there
<l0p3n> I found Session and startup not sure if it is the same..
<silverarrow> I haven`t used vine in ages
<silverarrow> bioterror is a wizz
<silverarrow> but the nick is a classical freudian slip, so be warned
#lubuntu 2013-09-30
<genoobie> phillw, are there tools native to linux that will do the same thing as "clonezilla"?
<Unit193> (Clonezilla is a "distro" of linux.)
<austin> Hi all, I'm looking for an application to re-route the web traffic from wine through a proxy. Anyone got any recommendations?
<bl3ch> any one know how pcmanfm to ask for password when mount smb share
<bl3ch> if i add user to fstab
<bl3ch> it doesnt ask for password
<bl3ch> if i dont add user option it just say "only administors have the permission to do this
<fghd> hi
<dubhdara> hello got a question
<dubhdara> oops sorry wrong room i mean ubuntu okay
<kristal> Anyone know which DEs are most LXDE friendly having installed alongside?
<bioterror> XFce
#lubuntu 2013-10-01
<pmatulis_> any nastiness awaiting an upgrade to saucy?
<petepr> setup android dev yesterday. easy as pie. worked 1st time.
<petepr> who's using what irc clients here ?
<Myrtti> oh, damn.
<Unit193> Needs to figure out how to use one that actually can idle. >_>
<Myrtti> mmm
<hyperair> irssi
<Unit193> Yep.
<hyperair> what do you mean idle anyway?
<hyperair> even pidgin can idle
<Unit193> (Not the rc anyway.)  Kidding, he joined and parted a few times after too.
<hyperair> ah
<Myrtti> hisssssssssss
<Myrtti> don't mention pidgin
<Myrtti> not when talking of IRC
<Unit193> OK, mIRC.
<Myrtti> ok.
<bioterror> AmIRC'
<Myrtti> bioterror: tietsä niinku
<bioterror> morrrooo :D
<hyperair> blueargh
<hyperair> mIRC, but not pidgin? wtf?
<Myrtti> hyperair: even pidgin developers agree pidgin isn't a full fledged IRC client. It has several issues, especially if it's extended with plugins and addons that claim to enhance the IRC experience. Thus no freenode staffer will ever be caught recommending pidgin for any IRC use.
<hyperair> hmm, i see
<Myrtti> one of the IRC extensions, plugins, whatever for example leaks out information about what private chats or channels you had open when you quit pidgin
<bioterror> pidgin is horrible in every aspect
<Myrtti> many server side commands and their outputs are ignored and/or not displayed by pidgin
<Myrtti> if of all the IM options available your primary and most active is IRC, then bitlbee is probably the best available option for checking the other IM boxes.
<speckmade> phillw: wanna get a DIG IN THE RIB? ;-)
<speckmade> phillw: want me to try with lubuntu beta?
<phillw> speckmade: try the latest daily, is should have the new kernel in it :)
<phillw> 3.11.0-9-generic #16-Ubuntu
<manuel__> hello @ all
<manuel__> i'm running Lubuntu 13.04 and using usb soundcard on my system. but alsa mixer won't play sounds over the usb soundcard. sound comes only from onboard ali 5451 chip. but the jack's are brocken :/ could someone help me? =)
<phillw> manuel__: I suggest installing pulseaudio
<Rory> Hello manuel__
<phillw> manuel__: and pavucontrol (the GUI controller for it).
<Rory> manuel__: Can you please put the output from the command "cat /proc/asound/modules" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and then let me know the URL?
<manuel__> hey there at all
<manuel__> yes i do
<manuel__> give me a min. pls
<manuel__> =)
<manuel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179581/
<manuel__> i'll be back in a min.
<Rory> manuel__: echo "options snd_usb_audio index=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<Rory> manuel__: sudo depmod -a && sudo alsa force-reload
<Rory> manuel__: Then it's either fixed, or I have no idea
<manuel__> i try it =)
<manuel__> have i type it into terminal?
<Rory> Yes
<Rory> manuel__: copy and paste to avoid mistakes
<manuel__> i've done =)
<Rory> OK does it work?
<manuel__> do i have do reboot my system? :)
<Rory> Not if you run the second command : sudo depmod -a && sudo alsa force-reload
<Rory> brb cup of tea
<manuel__> alsa mixer shows me as default the ali 5451 :(
<manuel__> how can i install pulse audio Rory?
<Rory> manuel__: Can you please post the output of: "cat /proc/asound/cards" to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<manuel__> yes
<Rory> *sigh* will you, please?
<manuel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179615/
<Rory> thanks
<manuel__> ^^
<manuel__> :)
<manuel__> i've to thank for help =)
<manuel__> with wine and vlc playe 2.0.8 (win32 version) sound comes from usb audio. in wine i can change the soundcard. but with lubuntu itself not =(
<Rory> manuel__: echo defaults.ctl.card 1 | sudo tee -a /etc/asound.conf
<Rory> manuel__: echo defaults.pcm.card 1 | sudo tee -a /etc/asound.conf
<Rory> manuel__: echo defaults.timer.card 1 | sudo tee -a /etc/asound.conf
<manuel__> is that one command or two? =)
<Rory> three
<manuel__> okay. can i copy and paste that, right? =)
<Rory> yes, please do
<manuel__> do i have super user rights?
<Rory> manuel__: Yes, enter your password when prompted
<manuel__> i see :D my bad . in all three coms there is "sudo" :D
<Rory> manuel__: then run: sudo depmod -a ; sudo alsa force-reload
<manuel__> okay :)
<manuel__> vlc player was killed :D now i'll look at alsa mixer
<manuel__> alsa mixer show me first the usb audio if i open the window
<manuel__> yeeeeeees!!
<manuel__> it works =)
<manuel__> god bless you :) thaaaaaaaank you =)
<Rory> No problem manuel__ glad you got it working
<Rory> manuel__: Out of interest, what USB sound card do you have, and do you recommend it?
<manuel__> Rory =) only with your help =) thank you =)
<manuel__> rely better as over wine :D
<Rory> I'm surprised there isn't a nice way to set the default sound device in Lubuntu without using PulseAudio
<manuel__> wine has to emulate the sound and so on. and thats slow the system down :S
<manuel__> but what did you do with this commands Rory?
<pmatulis_> any big lubuntu-specific Saucy bugs remaining?
<Rory> manuel__: What do you mean?
<manuel__> Rory: what made the commands you've wrote me? sets my usb audio card to default?
<Rory> manuel__: That's right. When you showed me "cat /proc/asound/cards" I could see your sound cards
<Rory> manuel__: The internal one was number 0, and the USB one was number 1
<Rory> manuel__: All we did was tell Alsa to use device number 1 by default
<manuel__> pmatulis: maybe i've to write the lubuntu community? that could be an bug in alsa mixer.
<manuel__> Rory: okay =) and it works like a charm ^^ =)
<manuel__> Rory: do i've to do this every time i boot up lubuntu?
<Rory> manuel__: no
<manuel__> Rory: that's good =)
<phillw> Rory: maybe you can add it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup#Change_Default_Sound_card as q uick way, and then use the alsa wiki page as "for morwe information" ?
<Rory> phillw: Don't let me forget to do that before I go home
<manuel__> thats a very good idea =) i've to say that i uses the Speedlink Vigo USB Soundcard. And Lubuntu install this card on the fly
<Rory> Yes most cards will work out of the box, I had a FiiO E10 and a FiiO E17 which worked 100%
<bubibubi> is it possible to use lubuntu from usb with possibility to add programs, save files etc  ?
<Rory> Yes bubibubi the process is the same as normal Ubuntu
<bubibubi> ok thanx
<Suarte4> Hello, I have Lubuntu 13.04 here. For some reason I have no idea (have done nothing other than updates),   I cannot login anymore into my main user account. I can still log into the others including guest and everything works fine. So here  is what I tried. Ctrl+Alt+F1 logged in main account via terminal.  OK it works.  Then startlubuntu but I get the following error message. cp: impossible to create the standard file <<//
<bioterror> is that really all?
<bioterror> probably something under ~/.config/
<Suarte4> :)
<Suarte4> change permissions?
<bioterror> I would make .bak folders
<bioterror> one by one
<bioterror> starting from gnome2
<bioterror> the problem lies under your ~/
<Unit193> Might also remove .{X,ICE}authority
<Myrtti> ... how did you do those updates?
<Myrtti> that might have indeed messed up the file permissions on what Unit193 said
<Suarte4> regularly....
<Suarte4> nothing out of the ordinary
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get... gksu...?
<Suarte4> gui, update manager
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> it's probably not that then
<Suarte4> what next?
<Suarte4> why do all other accounts work fine?
<bioterror> becouse something is messed up in your ~/
<Unit193> Might be interesting to know what he said after he was cut off. :P
<Suarte4> Unit193: how do i remove .{X,ICE}authority ?
<Suarte4> :)
<Suarte4> I bet bioterror will surprise everybody by giving the solution very soon
<bioterror> that would be too nice and easy for you ;)
<Suarte4> bioterror: make me suffer then... :)
<Suarte4> Unit193: what can I try?
<bioterror> mv folder folder.bak
<bioterror> startlubuntu
<bioterror> mv folder2 folder2.bak
<bioterror> until it starts
<Suarte4> Unit193: I have no idea what to do about this
<Unit193> You could always try and  ls -lha | grep root  :P  (Might need a -R in there. ;P )  Well, you could try and   rm -v .{X,ICE}authority   but it's not likely to help.
<Unit193> SO I'd go with trying to move things.
<Suarte4> Unit193: what exactly? it doesnt look like there's much to move...
<Suarte4> Unit193: I think I am too newbie to communicate at your habitual level... :)
<Suarte4> I dont see what to move
<bioterror> files that could be configs
<Suarte4> but that file isnt there
<Suarte4> i tried creating it
<Unit193> It's hidden.
<Suarte4> didnt work
<Unit193> Ctrl+h
<Suarte4> how do you do it from terminal?
<Unit193> < bioterror> mv .config .config.bak
<Suarte4> I thought bioterror was joking the whole time, so it's not the case then.... :)
<Suarte4> can this create big problems?
<Suarte4> i mean is it a risky thing or not?
<Suarte4> Unit193: so say the file is there and is hidden. and i move it. then wont i still get the same error that the file isnt there? sorry, i dont understand. forgive my newbieness :)
<Suarte4> cp: impossible to create the standard file <<//.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf>> No file or folder of this type. ** Message: main.vala:63: Session is Lubuntu ** Message: main.vala:64: Session is Lubuntu DE is LXDE  (lxsession:6917: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Suarte4> ok i guess i just have to go give it a shot. but i have a feeling i'll be back soon :)
<Suarte44> didnt work :(
<Suarte44> i did mv .config .config.bak
<Suarte44> then i did startlubuntu and got an awful lot of permission denied errors
<Suarte44> then i tried sudo startlubuntu and just got the lxterminal.conf not there and the cannot open display error
<Suarte44> what else?
<Suarte44> HEEEEEEELP or i'll jump from the fifth floor
<Suarte44> :)
<Suarte44> it's a permissions problem.
<Suarte44> i need to give permissions to my main user for everything in that .config folder. how do i do that?
<Suarte44> Unit193: your intervention would be very appreciated...
<Suarte44> Unit193 have mercy...
<melodie> hi
<Suarte4> in .config i have only leafpad, openbox and Trolltech.conf
<Suarte4> there is no lxterminal folder
<Suarte4> and there is no lxterminal.conf in the unexisting lxterminal folder
<melodie> good night
#lubuntu 2013-10-02
<Peon-> I'm about to ask a question that might make some of you facepalm.. but I'll ask it anyway. Is there a lubuntu equivalent of "my computer" like in windows?
<Unit193> In Pcmanfm,  Go > My Computer  ?
<Peon-> Unit193, thank you, I didn't know where to look.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Pholey> hello is anybody on?
<Pholey> i am having extreme issues with lubuntu and connecting to my wireless network
<Pholey> it keeps prompting me for the password i have taken every measure to ensure it is correct, complaining that it is incorrect
<Pholey> i have tried it on two different routers and it does not work
<Evil-Soul-Sing> the complaining part= password issue?
<Pholey> yes
<Pholey> and now the installer just failed, grub-2 failed to install
<Evil-Soul-Sing> grub2 install/updates goes via sudo
<Pholey> yes, but i am installing lubuntu as a whole
<Evil-Soul-Sing> do you have-su enabled?
<Pholey> im on the live CD
<Evil-Soul-Sing> ok
<Pholey> So i would assume it would be
<Unit193> Might want to check the CD for defects.  During initial boot there will be an option for it.
<Evil-Soul-Sing> sudo indeed not su
<Pholey> Sadly, there were no errors found already
<Pholey> it happened with xubuntu too
<Pholey> which leads me to believe there is some sort of problem with my system
<Evil-Soul-Sing> keyboard/azerty etc, issue?
<Pholey> not any keyboard issues
<Pholey> if anything a mouse issue
<Unit193> Selecting the correct auth type I'd assume?  No logs in /var/log/?
<Evil-Soul-Sing> is it a tailless mouse :)
<Pholey> (well, not really the mouse, but i cannot click anything inside a window spawned from a parent window.. i have to use tab to navigate
<Unit193> And does this device connect from another operating system?
<Pholey> and no, its wired. what do you mean connect from another operating system?
<Pholey> the oddest part of it all, is that i can connect to my cell phone's wireless tethering
<Evil-Soul-Sing> remote?
<Pholey> no, its physically connected to the computer i am working with
<Evil-Soul-Sing> ok thx, I really don't know, you could check auth.logs...but..
<Pholey> my main concern (aside from the wifi issue) is that i can not alter values with my mouse, only with tab and my keyboard
<Pholey> the mouse works fine, and lubuntu recognizes it
<Pholey> but there is some kind of issue with the actual window
<Pholey> i caught a glimpse of an error when i was using gparted once
<Evil-Soul-Sing> x/windows and passwd problems doesn't ring a bell here. i am sorry...:/
<Evil-Soul-Sing> very sorry indeed
<Pholey> not a problem
<Unit193> Wait, wired? 0_o
<Suarte45> Unit193: hi, are you here?
<Suarte45> Unit193: I noticed that there is a problem with startlubuntu .  Cuz basically my other accounts that work fine will not work if I do Ctrl+Alt+F1, log into one of them and then do startlubuntu. I get the same error message cannot open display. But these accounts work fine if i log into them normally. So the problem is startlubuntu doesnt work for some reason.
<Suarte45> Unit193: (assuming that you remember me from yesterday....)
<Suarte45> bioterror: are you around?
<sma> hi, I put lubuntu 13.04 on an old used laptop I bought. I want to use wireless Internet, but how do I find out if the laptop is even able to do that?
<TuxFalk699> hello to everybody
<TuxFalk699> i need an information:
<TuxFalk699> how can i install codec packages to read prpriety dvd?
<TuxFalk699> or original dvd...?
<bioterror> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TuxFalk699> tank u so much
<TuxFalk699> k now i must go ..night
<ianorlin> http://paste.openstack.org/show/47864
<ianorlin> On an installed raring system I found a mention of this being overwritten on install which doesn't seem to make sense
<ianorlin> is this a bug?
<phillw> looks like a default config file for open box which is created when you install a system.
<phillw> you can over ride this by taking a copy to ~home and editing it. that version will not be over written on an update to saucy.
<phillw> but, I'm no expert on openbox!
<ianorlin> it was in my home directory
<Unit193> Then ignore the warning and carry on, simple.
<ianorlin> ok
<CanuckTux> Guys, I think I broke something
<CanuckTux> When I try to log into to my account from the login screen, it seems to start loading, then puts me back to the Display Manager
<CanuckTux> I am on guest account now
<CanuckTux> also logging in from from a TTY works
<Rory> CanuckTux: If you run "ls -al" do you see a file called .Xauthority that is owned by root?
<CanuckTux> yes
<CanuckTux> it is is both the guest and admin home directory
<CanuckTux> should I touch it?
<CanuckTux> I stated X from TTY and it booted to default environment
 * Canucktux2 has X running on account :D
<Canucktux2> now to get it working from the LM...
<Canucktux2> so bit of a hack, but atleast I can still login to something graphical
<Rory> Canucktux2: Sorry I forgot I was helping... You need to run "sudo chown yourusername: ~/.Xauthority"
<Rory> Canucktux2: And in future if you need to run a graphical application with elevated privileges from the command line, use gksu, not sudo
<Rory> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
#lubuntu 2013-10-03
<DrMrHorse> Hello all. I'm trying to add a keyboard layout to the keyboard layout handler, but my choices are greyed out.  I'm using Lubuntu 13.04.  Thanks in advance!
<DrMrHorse> gtg, thanks anyway
<Canucktux2> Rory: just tried that, didn't work
<entreri> hello, I bought a touchscreen monitor for my PC, runing lubuntu. How to enable touch ?
<kristal> entreri: what monitor is it?
<entreri> kristal, Acer Smart Display
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen doesn't seem like it'd help much either.
<kristal> entreri: Does it use USB for the touch part?
<entreri> hdmi
<kristal> uhh.. you can't do touch over hdmi
<entreri> maybe I should plug a usb cable as well ?
<entreri> it came with one
<kristal> derp yes
<entreri> I'll try
<kristal> hdmi can do sound and video, it has no general serial for things like touch
<entreri> yeah it works
<entreri> but buggy a little :P
<entreri> I guess I'll have to dowbload software to make it more touch-friendly
<kristal> entreri:  what does lsusb say about it? maybe there's a ppa with better drivers.
<entreri> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1bcf:288a Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<entreri> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0502:33e8 Acer, Inc.
<vite> Hi, I have been running lubuntu for about a year, with no fuss, but now I have an issue. The software updater tells me I have to update. then it tells me there is not enough space on the /boot to run the apt-get clean command
<vite> I have run it as sudo and root, but I keep getting the same issue
<vite> any advice?
<Unit193> Remove some old kernels.
<vite> how?
<kristal> vite: Synaptic
<vite> which one should I remove
<kristal> vite: I'd leave the newest and oldest on if you have more than 2 installed
<Unit193> sudo apt-get autoremove   or list them with dpkg -l | grep -e linux-image -e linux-headers    and all but two latest.
<kristal> also apt-get autoclean
<vite> ok so sudo apt-get remove and then apt-get autoclean
<kristal> vite: ya
<vite> with the autoremove I get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded.
<vite> I get done
<vite> lets runt the software updater
<kristal> vite: synaptic is better for updating imo
<vite> would installing python modules affect the lubuntu software updater?
<kristal> vite: shouldn't
<vite> kristal: I run apt-get upgrade but still get the message from the updater...
<kristal> vite: have synaptic installed?
<vite> yeah, let me do synaptic
<vite> kristal: seems that synaptic is actually running the install
<vite> should I remove the autoupdater then? to avoid dual functions?
<kristal> vite: Ya I just use synaptic for everything, it's a more powerful tool.
<kristal> vite:  install things, remove, update, manage repos, etc etc
<kristal> vite: you can remove the auto updater or just disable it (startup programs)
<vite> hmm lets disable it cause I don't want it to bug the general system behavior
<vite> what does the nepomuk cleaner do?
<ianorlin>  /me doesn't know
<kristal> that's some kde thing
<kristal> in synaptic if you right clign on a program you can get more info
 * vite is wondering if he should go with ubuntu minimal and then just install lxde over it, to just get the bare minimal
<kristal> vite: Ubuntu 13.10 is really close to release.
<ianorlin> yep
<vite> or just do a distro upgrade
<kristal> vite:  Lubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-gnome are all nice distros, i prefer them over ubuntu itself
<kristal> lubuntu/kubunut/...*
<vite> well I've been running lubuntu, just got this bug now
<kristal> vite: How to waste a lot of time in ubuntu: browse the huge package list in synaptic :P
<ianorlin> yep
<kristal> oooo a game, ooo some random thing i may find useful
<kristal> OpenTTD is one of the best, although I can't find a good fallout-like game
<vite> kristal: vite spends most of his time, working with bitcoin related things, that seem to work very well with ubuntu
<vite> so why would the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade not work on the cli, but they work on synaptic?
<kristal> vite: synaptic is smarter
<vite> funny thing was writing a small python script (me learning the language as a hobby). worked on my pc, then when I tried to get it on the vps I had to install a whole bunch of python modules... great learning experience
<Myrtti> upgrade is a bit silly
<ianorlin> why?
<Myrtti> dist-upgrade is smarter
<vite> synaptic failed also http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2PELLe0xvVZAQahgBpl2/
<Myrtti> latter installs new packages upgrades are depending on, former doesn't
<Unit193> upgrade is "safer" so if you want to cron it. ;)
<vite> any advice?
<vite> you think its cause I have custom software?
<vite> gonna run the distupgrade, might fix up the dependancy issues
<vite> LOL lubuntu found a bug
<vite> seems to be a known bug
<Noskcaj> Can one of the lubuntu testers please confirm bug 1206684?
<ubottu> bug 1206684 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Rendering errors at lubuntu language select screen (Install and OEM-setup)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206684
<alentu> Hi
<alentu> Hola desde España
<alentu> Hi from Spain
<alentu> i have a question, are there in right-click menus any desktop launcher maker? I had to use ln command
<alentu> i'm also having problems with adobe flash player installation, youtube is not working
<alentu> i have a question, are there in right-click menus any desktop launcher maker? I had to use ln command. The flashplayer thing is resolved
<edburns> Greetings Programs.
<edburns> I downloaded and burnt the default ISO just this morning.  I booted from it (thanks for giving me the acpi=off), answered a few questions and walked away.  When I came back, the system was at a desktop with a "Install Lubuntu" icon.  Now what do I do?
<edburns> I was surprised to find the system at a desktop.
<edburns> Do I need to run the installer icon from the desktop?
<edburns> It never asked me for a userid or anything like that. Is that normal?
<edburns> Hello, anyone here?
<Rory> edburns: Yes that's normal
<Rory> edburns: Run the installer and follow the instructions. You'll be asked to set up a user ID and all that stuff as part of the installation
<edburns> Rory: Ok, thanks for your response.  So it just seems odd that I have to run the installer from within the installer.
<Rory> No, you're currently on a Live system
<Rory> The installer is one part of that
<edburns> Rory: I mean, I booted from the CD that I burnt from the ISO.  I answered some questions (overwrite something, overwrite everything, etc), and then the whole process stops.
<edburns> And I have to run the installer again.  Doesn't that seem wierd?
<Rory> edburns: Did it say the installation is complete?
<Rory> edburns: It's probable you just still have the CD in your drive :P
<Rory> edburns: Take it out and reboot
<edburns> I didn't see any message about the installation being complete.
<edburns> Rory: Yes, I did have the CD in the drive.
<edburns> Would the "installation complete" message auto-dismiss itself?
<Questguy> Yes, Im finally here
<Questguy> I need some help
<Rory> No, it'll have two options, one is to reboot, and the other is to continue using the live system
<Rory> Hello Questguy you should ask a question that has an answer!
<Questguy> Where the hell is our flash player? I cant found it
<Questguy> it was in software center before...
<edburns> Rory: Now it's asking me "Where are you?"  It didn't ask me that before.  If I leave the install unattended, does it just time out and go to the live CD?
<Rory> Questguy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Rory> edburns: How far did you get in the installation before? Did it ask you for a username, and type your password twice, etc?
<Questguy> I tried to install it from Adobe's site, but for some reason its not downloading it. Thank you, I might try to download it with the terminal, it might work
<edburns> Rory: No, it didn't ask me for that.
<Rory> edburns: Then you didn't do the installation. Run the installer from the desktop and follow *all* the instructions
<Rory> edburns: Don't cancel part-way through. if it crashes, let me know
<edburns> Rory: I booted from the CD.  I set the acpi=off option on the ascii startup screen.  I returned to the ascii startup screen and chose "Install Lubuntu".  I selected English.  The computer grinded along for a while.  I answered the question about what I want to overwrite with "Overwrite the existing ubuntu".  I clicked continue, and I walked away.
<edburns> Rory: When I came back, it was sitting at a desktop with a sole icon on it, titled "Install Lubuntu".
<Rory> edburns: Sounds like the installer crashed partway through
<Rory> edburns: Go through the installer, and don't walk away until you've answered all the questions
<edburns> Rory: That sounds like a reasonable conclusion that it crashed while I had stepped away.
<Rory> It's either that or a brief power outage
<edburns> Rory: I may just use the alternate install.  Right now it seems hung on the "Where are you?" screen, selecting the Locale.
<edburns> Rory: The CD rom drive is still grinding, though.
<Rory> edburns: I'd go with a dodgy download or a dodgy burn
<edburns> Rory: But the "Continue" button is greyed out.
<Rory> edburns: Is there an option (along with Try... and Install...) to check the integrity of the CD?
<Rory> edburns: (When you first boot from the CD, that is)
<edburns> Rory: Yes, there is.  I didn't do that, though.
<edburns> Rory: If it fails this time, I'll try that.
<Rory> It could be something happened burning the CD
<edburns> Rory: The installation is proceeding nicely now.  Thanks for your help.  I have some more questions.
<Rory> edburns: Ask away =)
<edburns> Rory: Because I put acpi=off in the install options on the startup screen, will that preference automatically be conveyed to the grub config or must I manually put that in the grub config after the install?
<Rory> edburns: Good question! I'd guess the answer is you would have to do it again, in the file "/etc/default/grub" and then run "sudo update-grub" afterwards
<Rory> edburns: However, I don't know for sure because I've never had to play with boot options (other than nomodeset)
<edburns> Rory: This really is an old laptop, 11 years old now.  So I have to set that option otherwise I can't see X.
<Rory> Sounds like a project
<wxl> edburns: Rory is right. you'll need to mess with the grub config in order for it to be permanent. startup screen settings are temporary.
<edburns> wxl: Rory: doch doch, I must say that the /etc/default/grub file does have this text: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off".
<edburns> wxl: Rory: That seems to me like the preference was indeed carried forward.
<Rory> Well I never
<edburns> Let me try rebooting!
<edburns> Rory: Isn't that something?
<Rory> edburns: Oh yeah no
<Rory> edburns: the /etc/default/grub is only in the live environment
<edburns> Ah, ok.
<Rory> edburns: The actual file on your hard drive won't have that
<edburns> Well, I did boot from the hard disk.  The CD is sitting on the desk next to the laptop.
<edburns> Rory: Is there some other file I need to edit?
<edburns> Or is it the case that the file contains that because I manually added it myself when I started from the hard disk in the "Advanced Options" screen from GRUB?
<edburns> Rory: wxl: I think the system is behaving as expected.  I need to put it in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line.
<Rory> edburns: The latter is the case
<Rory> edburns: If it aint broke don't fix it
<edburns> Yes, indeed.
<wxl> agreed
<wxl> it is likely that if you specified something at install, it may have been carried into the grub install
<wxl> i could see a justification for that
<Rory> Is it really wxl ? If it is, that behaviour is new, but very welcomne
<wxl> on the other hand i could see a justification for it to NOT do that
<wxl> i certainly wouldn't expect it
<edburns> Rory: Now, is there any chance I could get my old PCMCIA WiFi card working with Lubuntu?
<edburns> wxl: Rory: I think automatically carrying it forward is probably not the right choice.
<wxl> the install might also have some way of testing acpi functionality
<edburns> wxl: Rory: It's probably best to leave it as is.
<edburns> Wow, it sure does boot up fast.
<wxl> edburns: need some more specific info on the wifi card
<edburns> Very nice.
<wxl> lspci should get you that info
<edburns> It is a linksys Wireless N Notebook adapter.
<wxl> lspci my friend, lspci :)
<wxl> the pci-id is what i'm looking for
<edburns> wxl: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3189195
<edburns> wxl: The card *is* inserted, but I don't see any lights on it.
<wxl> edburns: was it inserted before boot?
<wxl> (p.s. you don't need to sudo lspci)
<wxl> ((p.p.s. don't sudo unless you need to))
<Rory> edburns: Does it plug in via USB? If so its lsusb
<wxl> Rory: pcmcia
<wxl> edburns: also, pccardctl info and pccardctl ls would be useful
<Rory> edburns: Or even just a more specific model number which is printed on the sticker
<wxl> edburns: if it's working, you should see something in grep -ie pcmcia -ie cardbus /var/log/syslog
<edburns> wxl: When I run pccardctl, I'm told I have to install pcmciautils.  Should I?
<wxl> edburns: yeppers
<wxl> edburns: i'm kind of winging this with you. i haven't touched a pcmcia card in a looooooooooooooooooooooooonng time :)
<edburns> wxl: Should I reboot after installing pcmciautils?
<wxl> edburns: nope. you won't need to reboot unless you're installing a new kernel. even kernel modules are inserted at installation.
<edburns> wxl: Here is the output from the grep you requested: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3189261
<wxl> edburns: looks like the last status is that the card is inserted, so that's probably a good sign. you got lights now?
<edburns> wxl: No, no lights.
<wxl> edburns: reboot it
<edburns> wxl: Ok, will do, but I already did before capturing the syslog grep.
<edburns> rebooted.  Still no lights.  Any other ideas?
<wxl> edburns: sorry, at work here
<edburns> wxl: Me too.  I've put it aside for the day.
<edburns> Thanks for your help.
<edburns> ttyl
<wxl> edburns: i would guess that the card or the cardbus might be bad
<vite> I use an old intel core duo 512 ram, that covers my needs very well running with lubuntu. If I switch over to a raspberry PI , would I still be able to work the same way... This is a thought so I can use less electricity.
<bioterror> raspberry pi is something horrible when talking about desktop usage
<vite> why is lubuntu logged?
<wxl> all the ubuntu support channels are logged
<Myrtti> huh?
<Myrtti> most developer channels too
<wxl> the reason being in case someone wants to access useful information later for a similar situation
<bioterror> we like to grep logs
<wxl> i especially like grep -ie
<bioterror> wxl, do you? :D
<wxl> vite: also supposedly the answer is no on the pi but need to investigate further http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3211
<wxl> huh, i thought we were testing arm images a while back but now i can't find them
<wxl> probably need more testers. *ahem* vite
<wxl> vite: there are arm images in testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds
<vite> :)
<bioterror> it's still too slow and not that much RAM on the first gen Pi's
<wxl> vite: but most arm testing is geared at everything except a pi it seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<wxl> vite: join the team and convince them otherwise?
<wxl> vite: i would suggest a lightweight debian as a good choice
<Unit193> I thought Ubuntu had armhl v7 and pi was arml v6 or something. :P
<wxl> yep that's pretty much it
<phillw> pi is not supported by ubuntu kernels
<vite> hmm just discovered arm based proc won't cut it for my needs
<bioterror> really? :D
<bioterror> rather atom or something like that, if you want low wattage desktop experience
<vite> need to replace my core duo, its old and don't want to suffer hardware failure
<Ahmuck> hi.  last update borked my hardware support.  how to fix?
<phillw> Ahmuck: please be more specific
<Ahmuck_> i have basic hardware support, mobo, hard drive, touchpad mouse, screen, etc. but no wireless, no usb wireless, no monitor screen re-size, etc.
<phillw> Ahmuck what version of lubuntu are you running?
<vite> is there a way to switch keyboard layouts on lubuntu?
<vite> found it
<Ahmuck> 12.04
<phillw> Ahmuck: 12.04 is not an lts for lubuntu. But, as wireless / usb wireless is a part of the core system, you may find it better to ask on #ubuntu
<Ahmuck> it only happened after a kernel update
<phillw> Ahmuck: can you confirm it all works when you manually select the previous kernel from the grub menu?
<Ahmuck> phillw: i can try.  that's a good idea
<jarnos> I have a pcmanfm process running 100% of CPU even if no pcmanfm window is be open. I had some windows open before, but I closed them.
<Ahmuck> if i do that, and it does i should be able to update again and perhaps it will be fixed?
<phillw> Ahmuck: you would need to do some investigating on #ubuntu to see if others have also seen the same issue. The ubuntuforum area is also a great place to ask about possible kernel regressions.
<phillw> jarnos: try killing the pcmanfm process that is running at 100% from top
<phillw> jarnos: using top, it is k followed my the PiD number then confirm that you want to kill it.
<jarnos> phillw, I can do that, but how to prevent it from happening again?
<phillw> jarnos: make a note of what you were doing that caused it to happen, I don't recall any such issues (but my memory is not to be trusted 100% :) )
<phillw> if you can reproduce it, file a bug.
<Ahmuck> fixed
<Ahmuck> rebooted to old kernel, updated, safe-upgrade, reboot
<Ahmuck> not sure why the previous upgrade didn't work unless it didn't complete
<phillw> Ahmuck: it can happen, this is why we suggest always that you keep your last known working kernel :)
#lubuntu 2013-10-04
<kanliot>  if i logout of my xwindows session with lubuntu (lightdm) how are the applications killed?  -9 or what?
<Unit193> Should be a sigterm, then if no response sigkill.
<kanliot> tyvm
<kanliot> if i have time i will check it for real
<Unit193> I might be remembering poweroff after all.
<kanliot> well its a silly question.  but i like silly questions with definite answers :)
<kanliot> turns out it's just a socket that get closed when you quit an x session
<kanliot> also, other bugs
<kanliot> :(
<buleeen> i installed lubuntu for someone (an ex-windows user) who is unhappy with the fact i left him without a guide on how to use it. i need to email him something of the kind in pdf form. anything that already exists?
<hateball> buleeen: Is there something in particular he needs to do? Also there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<buleeen> so i see there is an "ubuntu manual" ( http://ubuntu-manual.org/ )  ... where is the equivalent for lubuntu?
<buleeen> hateball: nothing in particular, just general manual
<buleeen> http://lubuntu-manual.org/     does not exist    :(
<buleeen> so no general user manual for LUBUNTU in pdf i can download somewhere?
<buleeen> someone here?
<buleeen> 1700 people in #ubuntu  VS. 54 people in #lubuntu  .... are we (lubuntu community) facing risk of extinction?
<buleeen> hope not...
<chispassss> i have problmes with brocken software ....   help me please ....
<genii> !details | chispassss
<ubottu> chispassss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chispassss> ok ....  but sorry for mi bad english im from bolivia ...............           well i install saga gis and qgis .....   but when start  qgis  say error pyton      ........... and i tray to dowload pluguin and say .......  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No se pudo cargar el complemento processing debido a un error al llamar a su método classFactory()
<chispassss> i try to uninstall   and reinstall but icant do that  ...  i tray to fix that with synapptics   in edit  .... but no worck
<genii> chispassss: qgis is in the Ubuntu repositories, but not Saga GIS. Did you install qgis from Synaptics?
<genii> Also, a description of how you installed Saga GIS might be helpful, although it is not supported by us since it came from elsewhere
<chispassss> yes ...  i add the repositori ubuntugis ... becouse the ubuntu repositoris have a old version
<chispassss> and i install saga gis onli with the ubuntu repositori
<chispassss> if you want i can send you a screnshot  with mi problem...   but wath secrnshot?
<genii> chispassss: I think they may be better able to help you in #ubuntu-es, since all your error messages are in Spanish
<chispassss> ok thnxs!!
<Frank81> ui ui
<Frank81> here it goes round and round
<Frank81> but i have a nice question
<Frank81> Why do we have a lubuntu support channel since it is only ubuntu + lxde shouldn't we merge to lxde channel?
<Frank81> here often ubuntu related questions get asked isn't that useless?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is phillw around? :)
<melodie> anyone aware of the last test round for the next lubuntu version?
<melodie> "all teams need to have their
<melodie> batteries re-charged for the final push in one week as the 14.04 release is
<melodie> now just a fortnight away."
<melodie> I was amazed reading this on the qa-lubuntu ml as I thought the actual tests were being run for the next 2013 autumn version
<Unit193> Typo.
<melodie> Unit193 is that so?
<melodie> do you think he meant 2013.10 release?
<Unit193> Of course, 13.10 is what's coming out, 14.04 hasn't started.
<melodie> XD
<melodie> thanks Unit193, I was a bit in a wonder
<melodie> did you see this post from phillw on the ml?
<Unit193> I'm no on the QA list, only skimmed one called "Re: Confused?"
<phillw> melodie: I'm about :)
<melodie> hi phillw ! \o/
<melodie> phillw what do I need to test?
<melodie> zsync <my_iso> and go?
<phillw> melodie: every thing you can :D
<melodie> burn to cd, install to hard drive and boot?
<melodie> I'll try to
<phillw> melodie: try it in live mode 1st, ensure all your hardware is supported before you instal!
<phillw> the 14.04 was a typo, it is 13.10 :D
<phillw> melodie: I'm also  prepping up stuff for our LTS and get the numbers mixed up some times :P
<melodie> ok
<melodie> bbl
<melodie> :)
#lubuntu 2013-10-05
<Hundred> hi friends
<Hundred> when editing keyboard shortcuts, where is the file location again?
<Unit193> In ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Hundred> okay, i'll check it out
<chispassss> somebody install R stastic soft in lubuntu?           i cant run  .... the icon no work and rcmdr in terminal no work too
<chispassss> i have lubuntu raring and i install r-cran from synaptics
<chispassss> or i nned some like run in root mode? im here in mi compueter narahari@narahari-desktop:~$
<ianorlin> do you get an error message?
<chispassss> no ... no erro when i click in icon in the menu ... afeter click just open lxterminal and ar blocked
<chispassss> or how can i see the command to execute properly R
<vrkalak> how you change right-click menu? ... i change in openbox and fluxbox
<melodie_> vrkalak right-click menu from where? on the desktop?
<vrkalak> lubuntu-13.04
<vrkalak> i can't figure out LXDE
<melodie_> vrkalak I would like to help you but you don't tell me what you are trying to do exactly?
<melodie_> vrkalak I have a lubuntu saucy testing under my hand, so tell me what you need to know, as soon I'll go back to archlinux
<vrkalak> change App listed on right-click menu
<melodie_> have you chosen the openbox menu instead of the lxde menu ?
<vrkalak> melodie_, I am Debian Maintainer .. only around playing Arch
<melodie_> great!
<melodie_> maybe we could help each other :)
<vrkalak> i'm "scripts" in Fluxbox method
<melodie_> by default there are no apps on the desktop right click menu in a Lxde desktop, unless you have chosen to use the menus from the window manager in the desktop preferences gui
<vrkalak> D-M for Fluxbox WM
<melodie_> if you have the openbox menu, then you can change the apps by editing the menu.xml file which is in /home/you/config/openbox directory
<melodie_> or another way : you can install the openbox-menu package I put as a ppa on launchpad, and use the configuration files I have provided for it
<melodie_> which will provide a dynamic applications menu
<melodie_> and the configuration files provide default menus that fit with ubuntu
<melodie_> and four desktops with nice names ^^
<melodie_> would you like more info? sourced references?
<vrkalak> I find ~/.config/openbox.xml ... I not very familiar with XML files, I guess
<melodie_> there should not be any file having for name openbox.xml
<melodie_> in the ~/.config/openbox directory there is a file having for name "lubuntu-rc.xml"
<melodie_> I check again
<melodie_> I usually have openbox + openbox-menu + config files + obsession and I am not very much used to have a full lxde desktop either
<melodie_> vrkalak I fetch a picture, and in the meanwhile could you show me your right-click menu by making and uploading a screenshot?
<melodie_> here, you could have this:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/Screenshots/bento2/06-bento2.png
<melodie_> and what is in lubuntu usually is this:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/Screenshots/bento2/08-bento2.png
<melodie_> which can be changed with this configuration:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/Screenshots/bento2/07-bento2.png
<vrkalak> am not a novice ... i can figure it out
<melodie_> have I said you are?
<melodie_> you have asked a question but didn't provide the details I was asking for
<melodie_> and I'd also be interested to get help for another project related to openbox-menu, therefore I'd be interested to know if openbox-menu can trigger interest for you?
<melodie_> which is what is used in the first of the three pics
<vrkalak> i got far .. i "change" right-click menu
<melodie_> so you have the menu provided by the openbox window manager? Am I right?
<vrkalak> No.3
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> are you interested by a dynamic menu in openbox ?
<melodie_> or you have doc about menus here: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Menus
<melodie_> is there someone who would have a clue about sound in Lubuntu Saucy testing?
<Unit193> Not with only that much detail.
<melodie_> hi Unit193 and with this ? https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg03765.html
<vrkalak> found it ... ObMenu was initially in lubuntu-lxde
<melodie_> Unit193 so? any clue?
<Unit193> Standard stuff, normal sound out?  Checked in alsamixer?  It listed in aplay -l?
<melodie_> I haven't tried aplay -l, trying now
<melodie_> http://pastebin.fr/28968
<melodie_> with English:
<melodie_> http://pastebin.fr/28969
<melodie_> checked in alsamixer just before
<melodie_> $ mplayer -playlist http://www.radioswisspop.ch/live/mp3.m3u
<melodie_> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Internal error
<melodie_> I didn't paste all, just the error
<melodie_> I'll reboot to the other distro, bbl
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep pulse
<DanS_> hi
<DanS_> anyone good with drivers?
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> phillw ?
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bogofilter/+bug/1235741
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235741 in bogofilter (Ubuntu) " bogofilter error message in Sylpheed" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> melodie: ?
<methdoize> can anyone help me trouble shoot what i believe to be a java issue on a mincraft installation?
<melodie> phillw still here? (just finished dinner)
<phillw> melodie: yup, just chatting on ##phillw
<melodie> oh you have your own chan!
<melodie> phillw have you seen my report about testing Lubuntu saucy today?
<melodie> I would like to know if there is anything else special that I could test with that one install?
<phillw> zram should auto start. have you issued
<phillw> swapon -s
<phillw> ?
<melodie> what is the -s option ?
<melodie> man swapon → []
<melodie>      -s, --summary
<melodie>               Display swap usage summary by device. Equivalent to "cat /proc/swaps".  Not available before Linux 2.1.25.
<melodie> I have issued cat /proc/swaps so this is the same
<melodie> you can see it in my post methinks
<melodie> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg03765.html
<phillw> melodie: I've only tested the amd64 desktop, I'll refresh my 32 bit one and fire it up in a VM.
<melodie> why not
<phillw> melodie: I am alternate tester :P
<melodie> what is the file or process which is supposed to get it to work? the /etc/init/zram-config.conf file perhaps?
<phillw> melodie: are you using the current daily?
<melodie> I have updated the test install : is that ok ?
<melodie> I have rebooted after, to have the latest kernel running
<phillw> I'll zsync up, but it will take ~ 45 minutes to complete
<melodie> o_o
<melodie> just the zsync?
<melodie> I started zsyncing a pair of minutes ago, I'll also install it to vbox, and it's almost finished: "Target 65.3% complete."
<phillw> melodie: yup, a new kernel is quite a large file. It takes 3 hours for me to get an entire ISO (living in a lovely village does have drawbacks with speed of internet :) )
<melodie> i am also in a lovely village however we have between 10 and 15 Mbps Adsl here :)
<melodie> I had the ISO also so it took just the refresh?
<melodie> what kind of network do you have?
<phillw> melodie: I get 100 Kb/s on a good day, with a following wind :)
<melodie> :p
<phillw> too many miles of copper wire between us and the exchange. no fibre optic or cable in the village.
<melodie> ask them to install "Re-Adsl" ?
<melodie> (Reach Extended ADSL2 )
<phillw> faster broadband is being gradually rolled out. Not sure when we get it. If I'm in a mad rush I use my 3G dongle, but that costs 15 GBP for 3GB of data.
<genii> Ouch.
<melodie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.992.3_Annex_L
<phillw> I run zsyncs over night as a rule :)
<melodie> genii yes, ouch!
<phillw> I can grab stuff really fast onto my server, but doing desktop installs with GUI is also quite painful on the speed of link I have :)
<melodie> I can fancy that
<phillw> as a 'server' person, that's why the alternates have a special place in my heart :)
<melodie> I have learned installing with "alternates". there were no desktop installers at that time
<melodie> there were Live CD's for testing and demonstrating, and install CD's
<melodie> alternates are also still very handy on machines where the cpu and gpu are old with little resource
<melodie> phillw I'll be away from IRC at some time later, and when you have results I'll be either coming back or will look forward to your reply on the mailing list
<melodie> for now I finished install of the today's iso in vbox and will look what it looks like about zram there. One thing is that it has booted veeery fast!
<phillw> I'll get it tested tonight (21:06 here)
<melodie> wonder if ubuntu makes use of systemd now?
<melodie> 22:06 here
<melodie> I have seen some systemd packages and the boot went in a few seconds!
<phillw> I have 13.10 on piglet,
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/isos$ swapon -s
<phillw> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<phillw> /dev/sda6                               partition	4176832	0	-1
<phillw> /dev/sdb2                               partition	4095996	0	-2
<phillw> /dev/zram0                              partition	946812	0	5
<phillw> /dev/zram1                              partition	946812	0	5
<phillw> melodie: and, yes, lubuntu boots like a scalded cat :)
<melodie> scalded?
<phillw> imagine the speed of a cat when hot water was poured onto it :D
<melodie> _//\\o//\\_
<melodie> no I can't. too cruel
<melodie> in the vbox install zram is running
<methdoize> anyone know where i can find some help on what i think is a java related lag on  minecraft?
<melodie> methdoize do you run it into playonlinux?
<phillw> melodie: I've sent meth a PM :)
<melodie> meth?
<melodie> I think I don't know who meth is
<phillw> melodie: methdoiz e without pinging them!
<melodie> ok
<melodie> phillw I can't get the guest addons to work in lubuntu
<phillw> there are a few people familiar with minecraft on another channel that I know of, so have advised that they ask there :)
<phillw> melodie: I do not use VBox as a rule, Once I've had a look at your 32bit desktop issue with zram I'll take a further look as to if there are problems with vBox.
<melodie> I think I'll have to look into the install on hardware again anyhow
<melodie> I don't get the same result in the virtual machine
<phillw> testing on hardware is the cast iron test. Just in case, do run the self test on the CD before installing onto the laptop.
<phillw> i.e. run the self test ON the laptop.
<melodie> do you mean the self test on CD ?
<melodie> what is "cast iron test" ?
<melodie> cast?
<melodie> my laptop does not see CD's anymore, I installed from usb stick
<melodie> the stick is prepared by hand, no corruption ever occurred with the method I am using
<melodie> however I could re-install zram-config just in case
<phillw> melodie: okies, but it's still worth testing any way. and for cast irom, it is the difference between using VM's and real hardware. I do briefly cover it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Virtual_Machines
<melodie> phillw I fired a new install in the vbox vm because I see issues in the real install. I wanted to see if under similar conditions I could reproduce it in the vbox machine, but it appears I can't
<melodie> therefore I don't know why zram is not loaded during boot, but next time I could type a dmesg just after booting the laptop then paste it to pastebin, have a look and share it with the list
<melodie> if you have any idea which other log messages I could bring back, I will
<melodie> syslog? messages? else ?
<phillw> as piglet is 63bit, I have the 64 bit version installed. I'll check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1227202 and see if we did get a 32 bit test done, if not; I'll ask for one to be done,
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,Fix released]
<phillw> 63 bit?!!!! lol
<melodie> phillw :)
<melodie> what is "piglet" ?
<phillw> piglet is the uname of my laptop.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> about the freezes : have you noticed no one answered by testing what I suggested with zram devices smaller than 1/2 of the available ram?
<melodie> none answered either about alternate methods to fine tune this with a regular configuration file
<phillw> melodie: we are running with the default options that new users will meet when installing.
<melodie> ubuntu should review this position, I think it is a very wrong configuration setup
<melodie> I have been using zram daily since many years, when it was still necessary to set it up by hand with the compcache ramzswap and another module
<melodie> which where not in the kernel
<melodie> and we (at home) have always followed the values adviced by the author: nitin gupta
<melodie> and that worked well all along
<melodie> phillw I have provided the link to the wiki of the project
<phillw> melodie: as there is also https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1235525 there is further work needed to fine tune things. But, as these errors are not seen in the 3.12 rc1 & rc2 kernels I've tested, we now await the vUDS for the kernel team to decide upon if they are going to keep 3.11 kernel or switch to 3.12 before we expend more precious "man hours" on the issue.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235525 in linux (Ubuntu) "error on sudo parted -l" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> on one of theses posts of mine
<melodie> phillw this is kernel devs stuff
<phillw> melodie: indeed it is! Thankfully, Joe from the kernel team has been very, very patient with me in explaining things :)
<melodie> phillw look here please:
<melodie> http://code.google.com/p/compcache/wiki/CompilingAndUsingNew
<melodie> Comment by project member nitingupta910@gmail.com, May 7, 2010
<melodie> this part:
<melodie> particularly this part:
<melodie> "@Paczesiowa: ramzswap should not be given so much of memory as its just a (virtual) swap device -- it can compress only anonymous (say, process stack, heap etc.) memory. There are also other kinds of caches in the system, say filesystem cache which also require lot of memory. So, to have a good balance among all the different caches, ramzswap should not be given nearly 100% of RAM.
<melodie> Appropriate amount of ramzswap memory depends on kind of workload. For typical desktop workloads, I found 25% to work just fine (this is the default). "
<melodie> there have been benchmarks on several types of machines
<melodie> some of the benchmarks done can be found in the following entries: http://code.google.com/p/compcache/w/list
<phillw> melodie: also be aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1215379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1215379 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "zswap is not enabled" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<phillw> As to what lubuntu goes with in 14.04 is not yet decided. A lot hangs on what the kernel team decide to use as the kernel.
<phillw> The opening questions of this have already been started, but it is pointless for us to spend time on things until the kernel is decided upon :)
<melodie> phillw I'll keep an eye on it. In archlinux:
<melodie> $ uname -a
<melodie> Linux squirrel 3.11.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 27 07:35:36 CEST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<melodie> $ zgrep ZSWAP /proc/config.gz
<melodie> CONFIG_ZSWAP=y
<melodie> and will ask more info about it
<phillw> melodie: I did stretch things (look at comment 12 onwards) about how 3.12 kernel behaved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1227202
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,Fix released]
<melodie> phillw I'm on the phoronix page about zswap now, at this part: "With the Kconfig ZSWAP support for Zswap enabled, it's just a matter of setting zswap.enabled=1 as a kernel module parameter. "
<melodie> but in the kernel in arch it's "y" and not a "m" therefore it does not need any parameter
<phillw> melodie: indeed, but zswap does need a swap partition as fall back, where as zram does not. These are discussions that have been started, but as the idea is to allow the GUI desktop installer to work WITHOUT having to make a swap partition 1st, it does look like zram is better suited for the installer.
<phillw> For use after installing, we will have to look at some metrics, these can be looked into once we know what kernel 14.04 has :D
<melodie> ok, but let me know what I should install on people's machines from now and until next spring or summer, when the spring release will have had all major bug corrections provided? :)
<melodie> phillw don't forget about the size of the zram devices : they should not exceed 1/4th of the available ram
<melodie> (each one: when there are 2 cores, that makes a large amount of compressed ram as there is one block device created for each cpu which exists on the machine)
<melodie> and oh
<melodie> we have a small samsung netboot which used to have 1 GB RAM only since recently. It runs an Ubuntu LTS with Openbox (tint2, openbox-menu and obsession). The zram setup is the one I repeat on the ml since a few days: 1/4 : never a problem. the machine is my son's, who is a young teenager who loves playing games
<melodie> such as Battle for Wesnoth for instance, or some other games on the web with flashplugin-berk
<melodie> and I have also had to use libreoffice to type letters on it at some time in the past
<melodie> never a lag
<melodie> never slowness
<melodie> there is a swap large enough so it can be used for hibernate
<melodie> and what happens about the zram devices is that it's never much used
<melodie> if the apps used are too numerous, it starts slowing does, we just close some apps, some tabs in Firefox and that's it
<melodie> in the worse case we would start htop in a tty and see from there is some process needs to be stopped
<melodie> the laptop has an Atom cpu with integrated Intel graphics, and has 1.6 Ghz I think
<melodie> about that much
<phillw> melodie: I do strongly believe that this sort of discussion should be moved to  brainstorming lp area which Julien set up so that we can have such discussions on a 1 blueprint  per idea basis.
<melodie> what is the brainstorming lp area?
<melodie> is it a live discussion place such as here or a kind of ml?
<melodie> anyhow you can forward all this (copy/paste) to any place you think is relevant, with me thanking you gratefully
<phillw> It is a more structured environment for to be able to discuss items, let me get one set up and then I'll pop you the link :)
<phillw> melodie: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-brainstorming is the area, please apply for membership and  I'll get the blueprint set up.
<melodie> phillw do I click here? https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-brainstorming/+join
<melodie> I am a bit sleepy so I prefer asking to be sure
<melodie> phillw "24 active members" ?
<melodie> done
<melodie> just clicked
<melodie> "Your request to join Lubuntu Brainstorming Team is awaiting approval."
<melodie> "Your mailing list subscription is awaiting approval."
<phillw> melodie: you have been approved, I'll email Ali to get a new blueprint created.
<phillw> melodie: so, to catch up, are you going to re-try the 32bit desktop installer, or do you want me to make a request for someone to check on hardware?
<zleap> any idea why,  a 12.04 live cd would work fine with usb and networking then during installation the drivers vanish leaving no functioning network or usb support
<zleap> trying to help in #dcglug with this issue
<zleap> hi danmackay
<zleap> DanS_,
<DanS_> hi
<phillw> for losing usb, I do not know. for losing WiFi that would most likely be that they have a broadcom wifi unit which we cannot ship in the install.
<zleap> so how come it works with the live cd then
<zleap> the drivers must be on the live cd
<phillw> zleap: we can have the broadcom driver on the liveCD, just not on the install. Don't blame me, I'm not the eejit company who has such licensing rules :D
<zleap> ok so it may be a case of trying to copy it from the live cd then
<DanS_> this doesnt have wifi zleap
<DanS_> I've been there with broadcom mind
<DanS_> will work in livecd but you have to install the right source to get it to work
<phillw> indeed, same goes with some of the graphics cards where only basic support is available.
<phillw> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DanS_> thanks
<DanS_> I had to do it with a b43 the other day
<phillw> Yeah, I had the same fun when installing lubuntu onto my Sis's laptop :)
<DanS_> I had to do it to 6 the other day
<DanS_> still fun when you work out how to get it to work in the end
<phillw> DanS_: it is, it's just a shame that broadcom are so pig headed over the matter. Hopefully they'll go bust one day :D
<DanS_> yeah I didn't even know it was broadcom who made the rule I just thought it was basic drivers so it could still fit cd sizes
<DanS_> for old kit for example
<phillw> nope, we would to ship the driver as default :(
<DanS_> that must get frustrating
<DanS_> zleap got me into lubuntu
<phillw> indeed...
<zleap> :)
<zleap> well it's good for less powerful computers plus you get software centre like you do with ubuntu only a less resource hogging version at least
<phillw> DanS_: welcome to lubuntu, if you ever want to stop by for a general chat, we also have #lubuntu-offtopic which is for any chats not support related and a general chill out channel.
<DanS_> thanks
<DanS_> Had fun giving it to a community place the other day
<phillw> lubuntu will breath life into the XP machines that are soon to go EoL :)
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> we need to try and push that
<DanS_> .agreed
<phillw> we are doing :)
<zleap> cool
<zleap> any promo materials that can help with that I am happy to put them up or give to schools etc
<phillw> zleap: head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu for a heads up one what we have available.
<DanS__> sorry switched to wifi
<DanS__> ok well this pc now works! :D
<DanS__> bye bye Windows, Hello Lubuntu!
<phillw> good to hear :D
<DanS__> thanks the install must have gone strange first time, but i tried reinstalling but never formatted the disks
<DanS_> switched back to ethernet
<phillw> DanS_: are you running 13.04 or 13.10?
<zleap> 12.04
<zleap> we are running a £50 pc scheme and want to keep all the installed OS systems consistant
<phillw> ooh, that's a very old lubuntu, much has changed since then. 12.04 was not an lts for lubuntu.
<phillw> as long as the versions of the lx apps work well, then by all means stick with it until 14.04 comes out.
<DanS_> ok
<DanS_> its going to a new owner anyway for their grandson i believe
<phillw> DanS_: try it with 13.10, it goes into Release Candidate this week. It has all the updated lubuntu things and firefox is now the default browser as it is better at handling low RAM etc.
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds
<DanS_> phillw: I will do when it comes out otherwise i have to hang a dvd drive out the back of the machine
<DanS_> unless i can install from a usb on the desktop
<phillw> you can make a boot usb for 13.10
<phillw> you should only need a CD, btw. Lubuntu is the only flavour left that is CD sized :)
<DanS_> yeah the machine is an all in one system and i have to undo the back and hang a drive out the back of it
<DanS_> http://cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/30/39/428430/ecoquiet_432x300.jpg
<phillw> nice enough machine, it should love the 32bit 13.10 :)
<DanS_> i have about 15 of em to refurbish
<DanS_> and ive formatted about 12 laptops with lubuntu in the past few months
<DanS_> phillw: so will 14.04 be LTS?
<phillw> DanS_: indeed it will :)
<DanS_> cool
<DanS_> when 13.10 goes RC is that the final version?
<DanS__> sorry my computer switched back to wifi as i unplugged ethernet
<melodie> <phillw> melodie: so, to catch up, are you going to re-try the 32bit desktop installer, or do you want me to make a request for someone to check on hardware?  // why not both? I could retry on one, maybe two 32bits hardware
<melodie> If I burn a CD with a fresh image I can use it to install to a P4 desktop and use the CD to install again to a usb stick which I can use to install to the old T30 laptop
<melodie> if you ask one more person to test, that could be 2 or 3 tests
<DanS__> melodie: ive just installed to a P4
<melodie> hi DanS__
<DanS__> hi melodie
<melodie> did you install the lubuntu 13.10 rc ?
<DanS__> no 12.04
<DanS__> ive had some problems this past week with a pc im refurbishing
<melodie> you can prepare a usb stick easily from within any ubuntu/lubuntu installed distro, using usb creator
<DanS__> ah cool
<melodie> or by hand if you like some manual work
<DanS__> thanks will bear that in mind
<DanS__> melodie: no more manual work
<melodie> :D
<DanS__> my brain will fry before the week has started
<melodie> I have learned a method which is nice enough for multiboot, once a usb stick is prepared with it it goes very smooth adding more distros in the stick
<DanS__> nice
<melodie> but the other day, I had to reboot to a Debian, because I could not find any grub-legacy in the Ubuntu repos! and I'm used to it and it's simple menu.list file
<DanS__> ah ok
<DanS__> i've been refurbushing a pc
<melodie> I'd like to talk to you about the refurbished machines, but it's off topic, can we talk by pm?
<DanS__> sure
<melodie> thanks!
<melodie> phillw going now, will look tomorrow what I can do at the blueprint brainstorming place. thanks!
<melodie> good night
#lubuntu 2013-10-06
<serts> where do i report bugs
<genii> Usually to Launchpad, filed against the package the bug occurs in
<live-boot> I want to install Lubuntu on hard drive so it boots into live mode (like booting from the live cd). Is this possible?
<live-boot> I want the hard drive to boot the live image instead of cd.  The reason is, so I can swap the hard drive into another computer and have it boot lubuntu live.
<live-boot> Is it possible to extract vmlinuz and initrd.gz and other system files from the live cd so I can install them onto hard drive and boot into a live distro with grub?
<live-boot> I just realized I can boot the live cd then use "usb-creator-gtk" to install the live cd onto hard drive.  Then swap the hard drive to my other PC and boot lubuntu live from hard drive.
<live-boot_> <back. My laptop battery went flat
<live-boot_> egad I got it!
<live-boot_> Here's what I'll do:
<live-boot_> I'll install Lubuntu live image to "ide to sd card reader" then transfer it to my other pc to boot.
<live-boot_> Then I'll install lubuntu to the hard drive via a USB to IDE adapter..
<live-boot_> There's many way sto skin a cat, as they say :- )
<leszek> hi
<live-boot> <is back.. I managed to boot the Lubuntu live image from SD to IDE adapter for my toshiba portege m200 which doen't have a cd/dvd and doesn't boot from usb.   SD option works fine
<live-boot> Then I'm installing the full system to 2.5" hard drive via a USB to IDE connector...hope it works...
<live-boot> I'm going to use grub legacy on a 24mb boot partition to chainload the Lubuntu partition
<live-boot> Next:  I hope Lubuntu 10.04 supports touch screen functionality on the portege m200.
<live-boot> Lubuntu ran fantastically on a Fujitsu lifebook t series tablet (touchscreen) so I hope it works as good on the toshiba m200
<live-boot> It worked!!  Lubuntu is booting.  (See what I did above.)
<alentu> Hi
<alentu> Is there anyone?
<phillw> !ask ! alentu
<ubottu> phillw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phillw> !ask | alentu
<ubottu> alentu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alentu> Oh, I've been reading the forums ande the cocumentation and I still have a problem with the sound in my frontal jack conection. I'm prety new in this.
<alentu> i've tried to follow the alsamixer and the bios advices but i don't even have all the configuration issues that are told in them.
<alentu> hey, my last question haven't been writen in the log
<Myrtti> hm?
<Myrtti> the public logs are updated hourly, not live
<alentu> thanks, has anyone read my question about frontal sound jack port
<alentu> Has anyone installed the realtek drivers? I want to solve my front sound jack issues.
<alentu> well if that is imposible, maybe there's an alternative configuration: I have (and conected and working) a pair of loudspeakers that have a jack to connect my headphones, but there is a lot of mass noise, and I don't know if its configurable.
<methodize> Hello, i need help adding reslution to xrandr.  my  screens native resolution doesn't show up on the list of available resolutions
<Unit193> Hvae a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<methodize> I'll give it  a shot, i've been trying out xrandr to no avail to far. i've even tried editing the 'autostart'' file.
<Myrtti> I sure am not an expert on these issues, but I think it might be that you've got some driver issues, if you know the screen should be able to do better
<Myrtti> xrandr only gives the resolutions it detects the display is capable of
<genii> Often it can't pull down the EDID info it needs to really know what resolutions
<Myrtti> someone will now promptly thwap me on the head with a rolled up newspaper
<Myrtti> see!
 * Myrtti goes away
<methodize> lol
<methodize> yeah i think it's that issue...
<methodize> how do i figure out what video driver i have installed?
<methodize> i think i might have something like vesa as a driver for an ati radeon HD card
<genii> methodize: sudo lshw -C video   ...then look at the line which starts "configuration:"  ..it has the driver name
<methodize> this is all that is on that line...
<methodize> "configuration: latency=64 mingnt=8"
<genii> Hm. Here it shows me I'm using the nvidia on my setup. Alternately, you can just list all loaded modules with: lsmod      ...and then look at them all and see which is the video one
<genii> methodize: At any rate, Section 5 of the guide Unit193 provided whows how to manually add your proper resolution
<genii> *shows
<Myrtti> on my set it shows display twice
<Myrtti> and so there's configuration parts two
<Myrtti> physical id: 2 and physical id: 2.1
<genii> Sometimes it needs -C display  instead of -C video, depending on how the hardware is identifying itself when queried
<methodize> Ok, i'll try manually adding again. It's physical id: 0. just one. C display had same results
<Unit193> Also, for me generating an xorg.conf file has helped.
<Unit193> On another computer I know it can do higher, so I have a script that calls xrandr to add the mode and switch to it running on login.
<melodie_> i
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> anyone has a Lubuntu 12.04 under his/her hand?
<melodie_> hi again
<melodie_> anyone around?
<melodie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/834592/comments/15
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 834592 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "System hangs during boot with "Checking battery state" on screen" [High,Confirmed]
<melodie_> hi phillw, did you just arrive?
<melodie_> which file indicates in which Category a menu will be?
<melodie_> ie:
<melodie_> synaptic.desktop in /usr/share/applications has "Category=PackageManager;GTK;System;Settings;"
<melodie_> but there must be also another file which describes which category goes in which main menu of the panel menu?
<melodie_> I used to find some of them into /usr/share/application-registry but I don't find them there anymore?
<Hundred> so when is the next release coming out
<Unit193> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
#lubuntu 2014-09-29
<BuntuTech> hi
<T1960CT> Hello, booting lubuntu always takes a while on my computer cause it seems to do the Grub timeout even though there is no Grub to show cause it's the only OS on the laptop, I've tried tinkering with the Grub file and it doesnt really change much. I hit the enter key in what I suspect is the Grub and it gave me a weird blinking line at the top left o
<T1960CT> f my screen then Lubuntu booted with a baby blue background. Any ideas on how to remove the approximately 10 second wait time before it actually boots?
<BuntuTech> hi T1960CT
<T1960CT> Hello
<T1960CT> BuntuTech: would you be able to help me?
<BuntuTech> i see someone asking a similar question in a ubuntu forum page i do not know if this will help you or not but while you are waiting you might want to read this
<BuntuTech> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<BuntuTech> before making changes you should wait for one of the better lubuntu support people - i am still learning
<T1960CT> I'll give it a go anyway, I still have a bootable USB that I can use to repair anything that may get damaged :)
<BuntuTech> are you all backed up?
<T1960CT> No but it's a pretty new install and there isn't much on it that I care about yet, I have all that on my Desktop
<BuntuTech> o
<BuntuTech> im on lubuntu on a VM
<BuntuTech> im really enjoying it
<T1960CT> It doesnt even seem to have a Grub menu at all though, after commenting out the GRUB_HIDDEN lines and pressing the arrow keys in the "grub" it shows me weird escape characters lol what the heck is going on
<ianorlin> are you sure that isn't your bios?
<T1960CT> I dont know what it could be in my BIOS that would do that
<T1960CT> Someone mentioned VT-d but my CPU doesnt support it
<ianorlin> or it might be something that it hasn't finished loading
<BuntuTech> was that machine ever set up as a dual boot?
<T1960CT> Yeah but when I installed I told it to use the whole disk
<T1960CT> BuntuTech: When I'm in my VM for it it doesnt do the 10 seconds
<BuntuTech> well when u installed in the VM you probably did a normal install
<T1960CT> Yep
<BuntuTech> it sounds like you did somethin a bit different here
<ianorlin> I think it starts a terminal and stuff when booting and doesn't have a GUI yet
<ianorlin> it is just that it doesn't fly by you
<T1960CT> I doubt it ianorlin cause after that the boot screen comes up and I can "esc" to see that it is just starting
<T1960CT> It really feels like the Grub is there but not doing anything
<ianorlin> yeah grub is sitll the bootloader and always there
<T1960CT> I think I'll just wipe and reinstall but format the disk first just to see if it'll help
<ianorlin> grub is always there
<T1960CT> Yeah no I know that but I had other OSs on there first and didnt properly format when installing Lubuntu so I think the bootloader is confused
<BuntuTech> thats what i was thinking u did
<T1960CT> So how would I properly format it with Gparted in the LiveCD ?
<T1960CT> Just delete all the partitions and format it?
<T1960CT> See booting from the USB didnt do the 10seconds, it just went right in
<BuntuTech> as long as you remove all partitions rebuild them and formnat u should be fine with any tool or from the lubuntu installer
<T1960CT> Alright, nothing special then
<BuntuTech> i recenty exeprimented with dban and it was great
<BuntuTech> but i wont tell someone else to use it
<T1960CT> Hehe I like DBAM but it has given me problems before
<T1960CT> DBAN*
<BuntuTech> ive heard it can
<T1960CT> Nuke not Muke lol
<BuntuTech> i had done a number of installs on this one HDD and i used to purposely download serious malware and kill it
<BuntuTech> so i nuked it and reinstalled one day
<T1960CT> Lol DBAN will seriously bomb everything, I bet there was no problems with any residue on your disk ;)
<BuntuTech> no the install i did after went perfect but i must admit i was wondering if it would somehow harm the drive
<T1960CT> Hahaha
<BuntuTech> i just did the standard clean i think it was 7 passes or something
<holstein> not want to do that these days.. malware can infect the bios
<BuntuTech> yes  i know
<T1960CT> Yep, or the first sector of your drive
<holstein> T1960CT: have you ran smart tests on the drive? does a live CD boot and run as expected on the hardware?
<T1960CT> Yep, everything runs smoothly when booting from USB and other distros work fine off HDD, I think the bootloader is just cluttered cause I had Deepin, Linux Mint 17 and Windows all in there at one point, then didnt format and installed Lubuntu on the whole drive
<holstein> T1960CT: check the boot loader
<holstein> or, just reinstall grub..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<T1960CT> Yeah I'm looking into that now to see
<T1960CT> I'm actually just reinstalling cause I've been tampering with a lot to see what it does, I should mount it to "/" right?
<T1960CT> for the mount point in the installer
<holstein> T1960CT: i would just do the defaults. i would wipe, and do a default installation
<T1960CT> Yes but in the partition manager when creating a new partition the mount point would be "/" Right?
<holstein> [B[B[B[Bt	dont
<T1960CT> What?
<holstein> T1960CT: just use the defaults.. let the installer do it all
<T1960CT> I did that last time and it left clutter in the bootloader :P
<holstein> T1960CT: i dont think so
<holstein> T1960CT: if you wipe the drive, or tell the installer to use the entire drive, then you will have only the one OS for grub to find
<T1960CT> It still showed the options for the other 3 OS's in there
<T1960CT> Along with Lubuntu
<holstein> T1960CT: i mean, manually partition if you want or need, but, if you can, remove yourself from the euqation as well
<holstein> T1960CT: then, the disk wasnt clean, and you didnt tell the installer to use the entire disk.. or, you didnt install grub properly
<T1960CT> It was just to format the drive, I deleted all the partitions and formated it, but it needed a primary partition so that is what I did this time
<holstein> T1960CT: you shouldnt need to.. you should literally be ablt to start the installer, and let it install to the disk..
<holstein> T1960CT: i suggest you try that, so that you are not doing any fancy partitioning that may be causing your issue
<holstein> T1960CT: you, theoretically, should be able to insatll *buntu and not know anything about partitions or partitioning
<T1960CT> I know, I've done it before, that is what I did last time and it left clutter, I dont know what else to tell you, that is what it did when I selected "Use whole disk"
<T1960CT> It just left junk in there
<holstein> T1960CT: i really dont think so.. *if* the drive was properly wiped, there would be no "clutter"
<holstein> you could have had grub installed somewhere, and then tried to install somewhere else..
<T1960CT> That is what I'm saying, I didnt wipe the disk before using the installer, I just left it as it was and during the installation I told it to use the whole disk
<T1960CT> I didnt format before that
<holstein> regardless, i would just wipe the drive. make sure its wiped.. test it while its wiped.. long tests that take over an hour.. make sure its good and wiped.. check it for grub.. then, fresh install and try and do that as default as possible
<holstein> if you have issue with the lubuntu installer.. try..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<T1960CT> If it causes me problems after this install I'll check it out
<holstein> check what out?
<T1960CT> Mini
<holstein> or, just reinstall grub.. with the other link i gave..
<T1960CT> Or that :3
<holstein> i would do that before re-installation, if i knew that the drive had been setup properly
<T1960CT> I like that Lubuntu comes with Abiword and not Open Office, I prefer Abiword :)
<holstein> both are in the default ubuntu repositories.. you can add or remove either or both from any *buntu
<holstein> libreoffice is the one you are probably referencing..
<T1960CT> Yeah I know but out of the box is what I like, I have traded OO for Abi before on other distros but it's one less thing to do after installing :)
<T1960CT> Oh yeah Libre office, I never use it anymore lol
<T1960CT> not Open office
<holstein> you probably want the mini, then.. then you can add what you want
<BuntuTech> hello
<BuntuTech> i need to talk to rafael
<nmsm> hi everyone
<nmsm> does anyone experience any troubles creating a bootable stick fo the daily image?
<nmsm> already tried with dd and usb-creator-gtk
<BuntuTech> i have failed at that myself but i probably did it wrong
<Boscop> HELP, why do i get this error? "bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device." I have lots of free space
<holstein> Boscop: what are you trying to do?
<Boscop> holstein, i'm pressing tab in the terminal to auto-complete
<holstein> Boscop: i mean, "big-picture" what you are trying to do
<ianorlin> boscop does df -h show the disk is full?
<Boscop> holstein, ianorlin: http://pastebin.com/DKFmM6Nc
<Boscop> but why? in system monitor it says there are still 489.1 MB free on /, but 0 available
<Boscop> how can that be?
<testdr> Boscop: this can be the minimum reserved for root/admin-usage on the root-filesystem.
<ianorlin> system monitor might not be free but 489.1 MB isn't much free space
<Boscop> it should be enough
<ianorlin> yeah but it can fill up with kernel updates
<testdr> 500MB ist like nothing - some new kernel and big-packets updates and some more logs and it is gone
<Boscop> so what should i delete?
<testdr> Boscop: if you know what you are doing, you can change the reserved-blocks-count for the root-filesystem with the tool:  tune2fs   (check the manpage and dont cry if it may run full in some month and suddenly block your system)
<Boscop> can i resize the partition?
<ianorlin> should backup before doing that
<Boscop> ianorlin, yeah but will it work?
<ianorlin> I haven't tried it but it should
<Boscop> with gparted?
<testdr> Boscop: normaly not - and only from another system while the root-filesystem is not in use - except you have lvm (but you should know more about it)
<Boscop> i have lvm
<Boscop> how can i check which files use the most space? with baobab i can't select partitions, just folders
<testdr> Boscop: if you have some updates in your system - normaly there are more than 2-3 older kernels - you can remove those with the paket-manager (like synaptic etc.).
<Boscop> testdr, i just installed 2 days ago
<Boscop> but i used the system as root the first few days and created / downloaded some files
<Boscop> but i don't remember which ones
<Boscop> how can i check which files use the most space?
<testdr> Boscop: only one example:  http://ask.xmodulo.com/find-biggest-files-directories-linux.html
<forthewin> hi, my 256mb ram laptop couldnt handle xbmc it crashed and said not enough resources. Wishful thinking?
<Boscop> testdr, gparted says: linux unified key setup encryption is not yet supported. wtf?
<Jordan_U> Boscop: Exactly that, GParted doesn't support LUKS, which you are apparently using for device level encryption.
<Boscop> yea
<Boscop> seems like i need a live cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Boscop> testdr, Jordan_U: it seems /usr/share/doc takes up like 1GB. how can i disable all doc and man pages? (i never use them, i usually google)
<Boscop> texlive-latex-extra-doc is 400 MB alone
<Boscop> can i just delete the folder?
<Boscop> how can i disable it for software that's installed in the future
<testdr> Boscop: you should delete the packages -- use your favourite gui-tool or apt-get
<Boscop> how to only remove the doc from everything?
<holstein> Boscop: sounds like you have some things misconfigured.. maybe larger log files. i would try and address the issue, or remove what you are not using
<holstein> !luks
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<Boscop> holstein, locale is taking up 420 MB too. can i just delete its contents too?
<holstein> Boscop: what im suggest is, that you look into why that is so large.. what is causing that to get so large
<Boscop> i only use english
<Boscop> holstein, i did, using baobab
<Boscop> disk usage analyzer
<holstein> Boscop: ok.. so, what is causing it to get so large?
<holstein> not, what did you use to determine what is so large..
<Boscop> /usr is the largest folder with 6.1 GB
<Boscop> in that, share is the largest
<Boscop> 3.5 gb
<holstein> ok
<holstein> Boscop: what is causing locale to be so large?
<Boscop> all the strings
<Boscop> for different langs
<holstein> Boscop: what iso did you use to install? the stock lubuntu 32bit 14.04?
<Boscop> yeah
<Boscop> in locale, the space usage is evenly distributed
<Boscop> between all the langs
<Boscop> but i don't need those
#lubuntu 2014-09-30
<buntutech> good evening technicians
<knosys> Hello
<knosys> Could you please help me to know if my hardware is a good candidate for lubuntu ? :P
<knosys> i have a fresh ubuntu distro, just installed nvidia drivers
<knosys> and everything is good but, when running firefox + a java 2d game + irc , i cant use computer properly... even minimizing windows get's annoying
<knosys> HW: intel celeron 2,7MHZ x2, FSB1333, 4gb ram ddr3, NVIDIA G210, sata hd 7200 rpm
<knosys> so this makes the second ubuntu support channel where i dont get a single "Hello" :D
<knosys> i love you all too
<zy3pD> knosys, Hello
<knosys> hi :)
<Ascavasaion> The Power Manager seems to have been deprecated in 14.04.  Now if I forget to plug laptop in I get no warnings, and the laptop just shirts down and whatever I am doing disappears.  Please can you advise.
<zy3pD> config xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Ascavasaion> I found that the other day, but it tells me it is not running and whether I want to start it.  I need to know how to auto start it I think.
<Ascavasaion> I tried Default applications for LXSession.  I see that power manager IS enabled on startup.  I checked the laptop=yes option.
<Ascavasaion> Maybe that works, will see when I restart again,
<Ascavasaion> Thank you zy3pD
<Ascavasaion> Channel is pumping.
<wxl> usually is Ascavasaion. if you wish to chat, i suggest #lubuntu-offtopic.
<Ascavasaion> wxl: I was just teasing.  I understand why it is quiet.
<onla3> I have just connected with hdmi cable a 42" plasma tv as my 2nd monitor. I got the picture alright and got it as extended desktop. I have 2 problems though. I can't get the audio from hdmi. I don't know where to set it in lxde. 2nd problem is that this is a plasma tv, and I want to chagne the wallpaper after short intervals, but I can't get any wallpaper app to recognize the 2nd desktop so that it would work on that also or rather than the 1st monitor
<zy3pD> wallch
<zy3pD> =wallpaper change
<onla3> I tried that. It changed the 1st monitors picture only
<zy3pD> there are many apps which could do that
<onla3> also the lxde default "desktop preferences" app doesn't work properly for me I guess, cus if I tag the "use the same wallpaper on all desktops" it won't change the same for both, independent on which monitor I right click to "desktop preferences"
<zy3pD> duckduckgo is your friend
<zy3pD> logoff+login tried?
<ianorlin> onla3 that might be more sometihng in pcmanfm doesn't do multiple monitors on desktops really that well
<onla3> ye I tried to logoff-login and also reboot
<zy3pD> ianorlin, for me it worked well
<ianorlin> no I mean the desktop backgrounds sometimes can't change them
<zy3pD> ok maybe
<ianorlin> how do you have the monitors positioined relative to one another?
<onla3> primary monitor is the 24" on left side with 1900x1080 and on the right is secondary 1280x720 or smth
<ianorlin> what happens if you swap them?
<ianorlin> which one can you change then
<onla3> swap like just swap positions or primary-secondary status?
<ianorlin> positions
<ianorlin> swaping primary secondary might be something to try
<onla3> swapping just positions, and the backgrounds changed
<onla3> now primary has what 2nd had
<onla3> and vice versa o.O
<onla3> so the backgrounds are side by side and they stayed at their positions kind of
<ianorlin> now if you try to change it with pcmafm or another program does it change which one changes
<ianorlin> I think you don't want to burn the plasma tv right
<onla3> ye
<onla3> now it changes the background to which ever monitor i right click and choose to change it
<onla3> like it did before
<ianorlin> you can also change it from the command line with pcmanfm if you wanted that in a cronjob
<ianorlin> so you don't have to worry about changing it manually
<ianorlin> it is pcmanfm -w but I don't think it allows you to choose monitor
<zy3pD> ianorlin, what is the name of this term based image viewer?
<zy3pD> this program can do it i think so
<ianorlin> that changes wallpaper not image veiwer
<ianorlin> it is part of pcmanfm I learned about from reading the man page
<onla3> pcmanfm -w changes the primary monitors desktop background
<onla3> installed wallch once again, and that also just changes the primary :<
<onla3> I tried to install nitrogen to try stretch background to both monitors, but it didn't work. Didn't bother to check log files and debug, as I would guess that I can find a working solution faster
<Autoclesis> "packages fail to install --- check internet connection" :(
<ianorlin> then try changing primary monitor
<Autoclesis> I have Ubuntu stretched on two monitors but not Lubuntu
<onla3> can I have the panel with start menu on the secondary monitor, and when I run apps, to start the in 2nd monitor by default?
<onla3> and to not have the panel in primary, as that would help the plasma burn in
<ianorlin> hmm didn't think of that
<onla3> oo this works on both monitors. just need to install the daily from launchapd for 14.04 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/easiest-way-to-set-animated-wallpaper-on-ubuntu-desktop/
<gabry> Hi everyone, lxde power manager won't consider the power option I choose. For example: I tell it to not shut off the laptop screen nor to go in standby ever, but it does after the computer is not being used for 5 minutes. Any suggestions?
<melodie> yes, pure command line in a file?
<gabry> sorry?
<melodie> ie:
<melodie> xset dpms 0 0 0 &
<melodie> in the .config/openbox/autostart file (if Lubuntu lets it work)
<gabry> oh, now I get it
<melodie> if not you can add it to a .xinitrc file
<melodie> before the line "exec blabla"
<gabry> there isn't such file
<gabry> could you please point me to a guide to do so? I'm not so much good at these things
<wxl> ~/.config…
<macksting> Howdy. I've successfully shared files from a Lubuntu laptop, over its wireless NIC, to an XP machine with an ethernet connection to the household modem. I'm certain Samba's involved, but there's a few things I'd tried that didn't work, and so the extent to which this is functional is a bit serendipitous. How did I skin this particular cat? I'd like to reconstruct it so I can make it work with the Lubuntu install on my desktop.
<wxl> macksting: let me get this straight: you've shared files with lubuntu successfully, but you want to know how to make it work?
 * wxl scratches his head
<macksting> I'm also interested in this for learning's sake, and learning how to do something is not greatly helped by succeeding without knowing what you did. So yeah.
<macksting> I mean, if it were the XP machine hosting, that'd be one thing...
<macksting> Ah. Sorry, no, a Kubuntu install on the lappy. Lubuntu on the desktop. Wonder if this is the wrong channel. (The Kubuntu is using lxde, but...)
<wxl> oh my that's scary
<macksting> inoright
<macksting> The security concerns alone...
<wxl> samba is a pain in the butt for simple things
 * macksting nods.
<wxl> i'd sooner use sshfs
<wxl> but that may be asking too much out of xp :)
<macksting> Is that something one should do with a shaky wireless card?
<macksting> I was told otherwise.
<wxl> try less pronouns pleae
<macksting> Oh. I'll try.
<macksting> I've been told I shouldn't try SSH with a shaky wireless NIC. It's inconsistent, and prone to stop working often.
<wxl> by that notion, nothing works
<wxl> and what's "shaky" with the nic?
<macksting> Not sure. It just stops working often. I don't actually know how to diagnose the problem.
<wxl> then if you shouldn't use ssh, you shouldn't use anyuthing
<macksting> Oh. So SSH isn't actually worse for the purpose?
<wxl> it's no worse than smtp or pop or imap or http or…
 * macksting nods.
<wxl> looks like samba's the best way :/
<macksting> Oh. Is it? Here I was thinking of dismantling my successful but dubious sharing for safety's sake. Any clue what I did right?
<wxl> configured samba.
 * macksting nods.
<macksting> Well, I guess that's pretty much the answer. Situation's scary.
<wxl> just install samba, read the docs, you'll be fine
<wxl> copy config files from the other install as needed
<wxl> that's probably where your success lies
<macksting> Okay. I'd say I didn't have a lot of luck with doing so before, but it seems I DID have some luck doing it before and just couldn't tell until I got my XP install working.
<macksting> Which is unnerving.
<wxl> and afaik it's not well integrated into pcmanfm so don't expect too much out of the file manager (i could be wrong, but pcmanfm is pretty darn simple)
<wxl> doubtful you'll break anything
<wxl> worse case you simply don't get it working
<wxl> keep track of what you do if you need ot undo it
<macksting> Good thinking.
<macksting> Part of what worries me is I don't know what I did, so I don't know what I didn't do. I don't know much, but it seems to me from a security standpoint that's worriesome.
<wxl> it all lies in the config file
<wxl> opening ports in and of itself is not a huge deal, especially if it's within a local network
 * macksting nods.
<wxl> reading samba config files can be intense
<wxl> they're not simple
<macksting> Oh dear.
<wxl> if you want an audit, hit up the samba guys!
<macksting> Oh! Where? #samba, perhaps?
<wxl> yeppers
<macksting> Shveet.
<macksting> Think they'd find the circumstance amusing?
<wxl> doubtful
<macksting> Darn.
<wxl> they've had much worse
<macksting> If "worse" is what amuses them, I'll have to try harder.
<wxl> much
<macksting> Well, I'm'a try to look at the Samba docs so I can find the configuration files so I can try to suss them out, or at least copy them.
<wxl> use yours as a starting point
<macksting> Yep. Figured I'd hit up the laptop, as it's pretty clearly all there and done.
<wxl> don't try to understand samba, but try to learn what your config does
<wxl> right
<macksting> So I'll be on the other side of the room for a few, trying to suss this out for myself. If I find a question, I'm apt to come back, and/or just ask in #samba.
<macksting> Thanks.
<macksting> (Why is it necessary to go to the other side of the room? 'Cause the laptop battery's too old to disconnect for long, and the cord sucks.)
<macksting> WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT?!
<macksting> It says samba isn't installed.
<macksting> The LAPTOP says that. The laptop that is hosting a folder which is accessible by XP.
<wxl> macksting: run through all your services and see if you can figure out what's running
<wxl> it HAS to be a daemon of some kind
<wxl> might be nfs? doubtful but
<macksting> Worth a look. How do I get a list of what's running at the moment?
<macksting> Sorry, total n00b.
<wxl> `service --status-all`
<macksting> Gracias.
<wxl> de nada.
<macksting> Well, nfs-kernel-server shows as functioning.
<macksting> Think that's the culprit?
<wxl> yeah though i thought that nfs didn't work out of the box on windows
 * wxl is not the windows expert
<wxl> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
 * macksting nods
<wxl> yay there you go macksting ↑
<macksting> Gracias. That's a familiar URL. It's been a couple months, but I feel like this is a good place to start.
 * macksting grunts.
<macksting> It appears I didn't use that particular how-to, nor the one to which it links (the tl;dr version), 'cause I don't have the directories described in either page. This could be hilarious.
<macksting> Hrm. With that in mind, I looked at the list of running services again and found smbd. Curiouser and curiouser.
<macksting> Why I have smbd but not samba, I can't say.
<wxl> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<wxl> oh you silly thing
<wxl> might just be the smb protocol?
 * macksting chuckles.
<macksting> Found smb.conf, too. That should help.
<macksting> It really did tell me I don't have samba. Even suggested I apt-get install samba
<macksting> I think I'll opt not to.
#lubuntu 2014-10-01
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'd like to stack panels.  is there a way to do this?
<ibrahimovic> hii
<ibrahimovic> swa
<ibrahimovic> 3-2
<ibrahimovic> psg 3 - 2 fcb
<ibrahimovic> jajajaja
<ibrahimovic> swaaaa
<ibrahimovic> me cago en vuestra puta madre
<ibrahimovic> swa dyemmak
<ibrahimovic> maricones
<Extreminador> hi guys
<Extreminador> have lubunto version 13 (i think) installed
<zy3pD> do you have a question?
<Extreminador> but i am not being able to connect to my network
<zy3pD> lan/wlan?
<Extreminador> wlan
<zy3pD> lubuntu 14.04 is the newest, maybe try this
<Extreminador> i put he pass and i check dhcp(that is automatic) and dns (auto as well)
<wxl> you can check what release you have with `lsb_release -a`
<Extreminador> ok wait a sec
<wxl> oh better yet i just discovered `ubuntu-support-status` which works on a package level
<Extreminador> humm my faher was saying tha wsa lubunto but it says linaro 13.04
<Glorfindel> how do I write an iso to a usb device?
<wxl> can't help you with linaro :)
<wxl> there is a #linaro though
<Extreminador> thats wht i thought
<Extreminador> thanks
<wxl> Glorfindel: i'd suggest unetbootin (or dd if you know what you're doing)
<ol_dude67> went to pandora, told me i needed flash. tried to install on there page and it gave me an error. fresh install. so googled how to install flash. entered a apt-get command to load flashpluggin. still doesnt work. any suggestions where to go from there?
<ol_dude67> thank you.
<Glorfindel> ok thanks
<wxl> ol_dude67: flash is pretty much dead unfortunately.
<ol_dude67> thank god
<ol_dude67> it sux
<wxl> there is gnash and lightspark ol_dude67
<wxl> good luck :/
<wxl> even youtube does html5 now
<ol_dude67> wxl thanks ill see what i can do.
<wxl> ol_dude67: chrome uses its own flash so you may want to look into that
<wxl> ol_dude67: you can get it in chromium but it requires so much hacking you might as well just install chrome and be up to date (which chromium rarely is)
<wxl> ol_dude67: however it appears flashplugin-installer is what you want
<wxl> ol_dude67: it's in multiverse
<ol_dude67> so just use chrome? no problem any suggestions on the easiest way to aquire this?
<wxl> ol_dude67: go to the website and follow the instructions. it will add repos and everything. nice and enat.
<wxl> neat.
<ol_dude67> thank you
<Glorfindel> wxl: how can I tell which drive is which on unetbootin?
<Glorfindel> there is only one listed but I have two plugged in, one of which has the iso and various important stuff
<wxl> Glorfindel: do you have one of them mounted
<Glorfindel> they are both mounted
<wxl> unmount the usb
<Glorfindel> but it has the iso on it. Does that matter?
<wxl> unmount the one that doesn't have the iso on it
<wxl> you'll have much difficulty writing an iso on a drive to that same drive
<wxl> much difficulty == won't work
<Glorfindel> ok, so it is impossible to do, but will it format it?
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> put the iso on one drive and then use another drive to write it to
<wxl> that's how it works
<Glorfindel> so it will not list the drive that has the iso on it, correct?
<wxl> right. program doesn't work that way
<Glorfindel> ok, thanks
<menace> Hi, ist der Fehler bekannt, dass wenn man einen Rechner mit lubuntu mehrere Tage lang laufen lässt (und applikationen laufen die .cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log  voll läuft?
<wxl> !de | menace
<ubottu> menace: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<menace> wups sorry
<menace> is there any known bug, which causes do fill the diskspace up with .cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log?
<menace> this file ist 600g big..
<wxl> menace: none that i'm aware of. i'd suggest you file one.
<menace> do you have the bugtracker url?
<menace> nevermind, found it
<wxl> menace: i would suggest using the tools your system has
<wxl> !bugs | menace
<ubottu> menace: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<menace> yeah, already found it.. i'm surprised i created enough space so the ubuntu-bug program could send it to launchpad
<menace> done
<menace> though i don't think, this will help.. and i wont keep the 600gig logfile :)
<wxl> menace: you might want to put it up somewhere like dropbox or something so it can be reviewed
<wxl> …if you can find a place that will accept it XD
<wxl> maybe even try to run through it and see if there are any relevant or telling lines
<menace> i tried
<menace> but less took a few minutes with calculating lines, and nothing noteworthy happened
<menace> happened as in could be seen in the log
<menace> i mean, i couldnt even zip it, even it would shrink explosively :D
<wxl> head or tail didn't help at all?
<wxl> maybe grepping it for "error" or something else?
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> just wait to see if it comes back :)
<menace> oh, grepping for error, i forgot that
<wxl> maybe it was a one time fluke XD
<menace> i think so, but i try to make a habit of reporting bugs
<wxl> i'm very happy to hear that :)
<menace> too bad, i  forgot grepping.. already rm'ed it..
<wxl> i'd rather have a bunch of spurious bugs than no bugs
<wxl> ah well so bit it
<menace> curious, my disk space seems still to be full
<wxl> s/bit/be/
<menace> i wonder if a reboot would fix that o_O
<wxl> menace: might be in /tmp
<wxl> especially if you tried to do anything with that file and cancelled it
<wxl> you might make use out of `du -h | sort -rh | less`
<wxl> tells me i've got 1.8g in my home folder and most of it is full of chrome caches XD
<menace> //tmp is 11k, /var/tmp 11M.. /var/cache 1,2G
<wxl> ooops :)
<menace> ah, apt, pbuilder and stuff like that
<wxl> ah pbuilder. you've been packaging?
<menace> yeah, sometimes
<wxl> cool
<menace> but atm only for personal uses
<menace> patching stuff for scratching my back :)
<menace> but only small thingies
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i need to learn it
<menace> rather simple
<wxl> you have your own ppa?
<menace> look at the tutorials from lucas nußbaum
<wxl> are they only c programs currently or what?
<wxl> link?
<menace> yeah, here at my server in my lan
<wxl> nice!
<wxl> is ppa a launchpad only thing? are you running your own launchpad server/
<menace> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<menace> and look at quilt
<menace> no, i have a reprepo at my home"server"
<wxl> ah cool!
<menace> you don't need a fullblown launchpad
<menace> https://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
<menace> with quilt i patch the sources (so it is not in the original sources), build it with pbuilder, and push it into reprepro (for this i have to scp it to the server)
<wxl> you can use git or bzr or (shudder) svn to push?
<menace> but ppas would have the advantage that other people could use your stuff.. never could pull myself together to migrate
<menace> no
<menace> you build your src/changes/deb-file, scp to server, there "reprepro -b /path/to/repo include trusty.. package-<version>.changes"
<wxl> cool i'll check it out thx
<menace> you're welcome
<Ahmuck> #lxde
<Ahmuck> how do i change menu categories?
<testdr> Ahmuck: i think this is written down in the *.desktop files of those applications -- use "locate" to find them
<Black111> Hey Guys, is this english or german here?
<wxl> Black111: en
<wxl> !de | Black111
<ubottu> Black111: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wxl> come on bot
<Black111> i have the fu/"§()/ problem with the crypted swap, like everybody it seems, it says: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not mounted
<wxl> ↑ shoudl you want it
<Black111> i read everything in the forums, but i found nothing which could solve the problem
<wxl> and it causes no problem right?
<Black111> so,.. maybe someone here can help?!
<Black111> well the only problem is, that swap isnt mounted
<Black111> ^°
<wxl> so you have an encrypted swap that doesn't get mounted
<Black111> yes
<Black111> swapon -s says nothing
<Black111> blank
<Black111> anyone?
<wxl> i wonder does mount all work?
<Black111> there is much out there, but nothing solved it, i tried everything
<Black111> no, it doesnt mound swap
<Black111> mount
<wxl> do you have anything in /etc/fstab?
<Black111> ^^
<Black111> yes,..
<Black111> it should be quite a common problem, like a bug, found some threats from years 2010-2014
<wxl> i don't encrypt so i'm not sure
<Black111> fstab: UUID=9cd2323d-034234-32143-4324-42342fds32 none swap sw 0 0
<wxl> wait
<wxl> what version?
<Black111> and /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<testdr> Black111: i dont know your problem - but i use a simple file for the swap, not a whole partition and i did put this file on an encrypted partition, that is mounted first. Swap-performance on a file is quit the same like on a partition and the most delay comes from the encryption.
<Black111> on lubuntu 14.04
<Black111> i dont have the problem with delays, the problem is, swap isn't mounted
<testdr> Black111: the default installation with encrypted disk (via LVM) uses a encrypted swap-partiton and did work with the normal install-procedure.
<Black111> testdr: i did  that way, and that causes the problem, i have a new installed lubuntu now
<testdr> Black111: you used LVM? total disk encryption?
<Black111> no only in the end, "encryp my data"
<Black111> i didnt use lvm
<Black111> because that also didn't work
<testdr> Black111: then you have no encrypted swap! - This is totally different, you are using encfs for user-home.
<wxl> sounds like no swap at all either :)
<Black111> i think i have one
<Black111> there are 3 partitions made
<Black111> one /
<testdr> Black111: with a normal desktop-install-live-version you have no chance to tweak those things - you need the server-install to do all those speciial setups with different partitions separate encrypted.
<Black111> and one boot, and another, i think it should be swap
<Black111> it is ufs 2
<Black111> it was a normal desktop lve version
<Black111> 100%
<buntutech> hi
<Gassho> hi
<silverlion> Gassho : o/
<Gassho> :|
<silverlion> Gassho : what's wrong?
<Gassho> my dad's infidelity towards my mother & the crotchfruit him and his mistress made
<ianorlin> shouldn't this be in #lubuntu-offtopic
<silverlion> sorry my english is not that good to understand fully
<silverlion> but I guess it's right -offtopic would be more suitable
<pleia2> not anywhere really
<wxl> +1 pleia2 :)
<silverlion> Oo?
<Gassho> also we have two jackasses putting us down
<wxl> Unit193: ahem
<wxl> !language | Gassho
<ubottu> Gassho: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Gassho> you're like a sewage charity
<Gassho> except nobody wants what you have to offer
<Gassho> or at least what you give in chraity
<Unit193> Well then.
<wxl> indeed
<genii> And he never bothered to go to offtopic either.
<wxl> yeah if he was cussing in offtopic that'd be a different story
<Unit193> Anyway, time to carry on with life.
<wxl> !life | Unit193
<ubottu> Unit193: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> oh man i couldn't have planned that better good job ubottu
#lubuntu 2014-10-02
<elff> по русски кто нибудь понимает?
<elff> помощь нужна
<elff> спасибо
<wxl> !ru | elff
<ubottu> elff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BuntuTech> hi
<knownothing> can someone direct me to instructions on connecting to a windows network, please
<deaddeb> Even though LXQt is nowhere near done, will it become optional before the default?
<ianorlin> deaddeb: there is a ppa for it now but not really supported
<ianorlin> I think there is some work to get in in repos
<deaddeb> ianorlin: that ppa looks like it's purely experimental
<deaddeb> It'd be interesting if the next Lubuntu(after 14.10) had the option to join a LXQt alpha/beta
<deaddeb> via the installer
<deaddeb> then send out notes of sites to get somepublicity, and have a forum for user talk on LXQt+Lubuntu
<deaddeb> *notes to sites to get some publicity
<pali1> i try to run skype on a PC without SSE2
<pali1> i tried to run with qemu
<pali1> sudo qemu-i386 -L / .Skype
<pali1> but i got this error: Error while loading .Skype: Permission denied
<pali1> i tried with sudo too... same error, please help
<onla> hey. how do I change the window manager in lubuntu? In ubuntu I read it is storing info at /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/"YOURSESSION"
<onla>  but I don't have that in lubuntu
<akis> hi all. i am considering to revive an old pc (celeron@400mhz with only 192 mb ram and a gforce with 60mb ram) installing lubuntu 10.04. Is that possible although this version is dicontinued. i am reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases#A10.04 that : "10.04 is no longer supported and does not receive updates for desktop, the kernel is still supported until April 2015". what does this exactly mean?
<holstein> akis: lubuntu 14.04 is the first long term support lubuntu..
<holstein> akis: the 10.04 repos are hot and up for ubuntu 10.04 server.. and that is all
<akis> i know this and i am running it already on a lenovo netbook. its great.
<holstein> *if*, you were to have a question, issue, or problem with a package.. there is no support for it.. if there is a "vulnerability" in 10.04 that doesnt effect the server version, then it may not be addressed
<holstein> if you want to run 10.04, run it.. but, there is no support for it. so you support yourself
<holstein> personally, i would just run 14.04
<holstein> i would start with...
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<testdr> akis: you need the alternate-installer-version - you have less than 512MB memory and in use (after install) you will notice heavy swapping when using firefox-browser
<holstein> but, firefox and other applications will swap on that hardware in 10.04, or whatever else
<testdr> akis: if not already done, check:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<akis> i read about mini but i dont think that this old machine can run the newest 14.04 although in mini version
<akis> 10.04 has chrome as default browser.
<holstein> akis: sure.. dont "think" about it at all.. just try the mini iso i linked..
<holstein> akis: *none* of the ubuntu's come with chrome as the browser.. chrome is not in the repos
<testdr> did any one tell about the cpu-limitiations? Could be a computer without "pae"
<holstein> akis: you can easily install chrome into any linux.. dont let the default browser dictate what you use
<akis> repos are still available on 10.04?
<holstein> if you have the pae issue preventing 14.04 from working.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<holstein> akis: for the server.. 10.04 is still supported for the server..
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> akis: but not much longer.. as i stated above, if you use 10.04, you will support it yourself..
<holstein> i would use the mini 14.04 iso and add whatever the hardware will support
<holstein> the "forcepae" option will help, if your hardware needs that..
<akis> in your opinion mini 14.04 could be installed with only 192 mb ram and run with a celeron@400mhz. i doubt about it!
<holstein> akis: sure.. dont "doubt" or "think".. try it..
<holstein> akis: i use the mini iso, and i dont select anything to install during that installation.. i just get the minimal commandline systemm installed, and then add what i need.. lxde or lubuntu-desktop.. as i said, whatever the hardware will support
<holstein> the mini iso has the options of the older alternate iso that testdr suggested.. much lower spec requirements..
<akis> i am trying every day many distros but i didnt find something to satisfy me instead of legacy os 2.1 based on puppy linux. but i am running in all my other 3 machines xubuntu 14.04 (2 pcs) and lubuntu 14.04 (1 machine) and i think that are the greatest!
<akis> hmmm. i see !!! that is very interesting.
<holstein> yeah.. if you want 14.04, try using 14.04.. 10.04 is EOL for your purposes.. and chrome is not in the repos at all..
<holstein> chromium is.. but not chrome
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049 (trusty), package size 45591 kB, installed size 166372 kB
<holstein> but, chrome can be installed easily into any ubuntu or ubuntu flavor, or any linux
<holstein> though, nothing will make your machine any "better" or faster.. you will not have a good experience online with that machine with video online
<akis> i wrote chrome, i meant chromium. anyway. forget it. is there any guide to how can i proceed with minimal installation and then add lubuntu desktop?
<holstein> akis: the guide goes like this.. get the iso from the link above.. install, use the fakepae option i linked if you need.. install minimal, and *after* installation, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ...*or* just install lxde, or whatever is lighter that you may prefer
<akis> and after lubuntu gets life i can proceed with any extra package installation i want (ie abiworld, gnumeric etc) using the repos?
<holstein> akis: nothing about any of those pacakge, or lubuntu, or ubuntu or linux prevents that
<holstein> akis: *nothing* makes your machine any better or more appropriate for using those applications.. it either has the power, or not
<akis> so i can choose to install midori for a better performance instead of heavy firefox or chromium. should i install manually any other useful application (ie pcfmman, gnome player etc) or if lubuntu desktop will be installed includes these?
<holstein> akis: install what you like, friend.. nothing prevents that.. but, they dont make your machine any faster
<testdr> akis: only the time to boot the installed linux on such a machine will last around 2-3 (or more) Minutes!
<akis> sure. i know this. i just want a very-very basic operation
<holstein> as i said, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop installs lubuntu.. you end up with stock ubuntu from that..
<holstein> akis: if you need "very-very basic", then, just get *exactly* what you need.. lxde and whatever other applications
<akis> lxde is lighter than lubuntu?
<holstein> or, not even lxde.. even lighter than that. if you need
<testdr> akis: because you already know lubuntu (from your other computers) you should try the 14.04-Version - it would have the same options like you already know. --- LXDE = Lubuntu
<holstein> akis: lubuntu uses lxde.. if you dont need want lubuntu, you dont have to get it
<akis> i know that lubuntu=lxde but i am wondering if there is lightest version...
<holstein> akis: lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde and other tweaks.. with lust lxde you can build something arguably lighter, with less things.. more "very-very basic"
<holstein> akis: lxde is not advertised as "the lightest things ever"..
<akis> openwm maybe?
<holstein> akis: its light.. but, you have *very* old hardware.. in my opinion, no desktop environment is going to help you do what you want to do
<akis> is it installable on ubuntu core?
<testdr> akis: for a memory-compare of desktop/windowmanagers, you may check:  http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<holstein> but, a couple MB's is not going to allow that machine to play youtube, for example
<akis> on this configuration i realized that only xubuntu 6.06 was fine!
<akis> i tested already! under legacy 2.1 and using opera 12 the browser can open the first page of youtube but it cannot proceed to play a video.
<holstein> akis: that machine is *not* capable of using youtube.. you would need to ask youtube to support your hardware, and they are not interested in doing that
<holstein> i would consider repurposing that box as a headless server without x running..
<akis> it is really impressive how can run under legacy 2.1 with plenty of kde application with less of 100 mb ram.
<holstein> you can install opera into whatever you would like.. but, its likely an older version of opera..
<akis> i am wondering if lubuntu can succeed a similar performance.
<akis> legacy os 2.1 its a new release (apr 2014) and it can manage this old system smoothly. i wish i could come off the same result with lubuntu which is (with xubuntu) my favorite distro
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'm having a problem with icons on the panel re-ordering themselves after an edit to the application bar.
<Ahmuck> er, problems on the application bar with icons re-ordering themselves.
<Ahmuck> i wasn't sure what was the cause and have been watching and trying to determine what it was
<Ahmuck> i observed it hapens after deleteing an icon via the application launch bar edit
<Ahmuck> the icons them are all out of set order and i have to go through and re-set many of them to the desired places
<holstein> akis: i would just use what is working.. the goal of ubuntu/lubuntu may not be matching your hardware..
<holstein> akis: i feel i could burn up an afternoon and make lubuntu/ubuntu 14.04 run tolerably on that hardware..
<akis> holstein: thank you my friend your very useful advises and for your time time. i will try mini installation and i will report any problem or i will ask for any further assistance.
<holstein> akis: good luck
<akis> thanks!
<holstein> Ahmuck: i usually just consider another panel in those cases.. lxde is so light, and made to be that way.. i find tint2 to be light, and arguably easier to "lock down"
<holstein> Ahmuck: did you try tint2?
<Ahmuck> yes and no.  i recently tried crunchbang (after the mouse battery icon fiasco) and iirc it was using tint2
<Ahmuck> i guess my problem with the idea ... is obviously there is a bug in the panel.  is there a reason for not investigating the problem and fixing it?
<Ahmuck> it's kinda like asking me to change from windows to mac just because double clicking an icon no longer works
<holstein> Ahmuck: my reason is just that i dont do code.. did you file a bug? if you would, that would help outline what you do and help someone else replicate the bug
<Ahmuck> and i'm sorry, it's just i've had so many of these type of issues that i've become defensive on the issues
<holstein> Ahmuck: im not asking you to switch, really. its just a matter of the right tool for the right job.. tint is more easily locked down
<Ahmuck> did you get my message the other day on a bug i had filed earlier and recieved feedback on?
<holstein> Ahmuck: no
<Ahmuck> i filed a bug in 2010 and recieved a response in 2014
<Ahmuck> they finally closed the bug
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure. 2010 would be dead by now
<Ahmuck> i looked carefully at the bug report.  it wasn't completly complete but this is part of the reason i no longer file bugs ( wxl )
<holstein> Ahmuck: i mean, its not a perfect system... but, it *is* the way to convey facts and get the issue looked at
<Ahmuck> the bug has since then been resolved (via software channel).
<holstein> what bug?
<holstein> the one you posted in 2010?
<Ahmuck> i agree in both, not a perfect system, and a way to convey facts.  the facts no longer matter after four years
<Ahmuck> i've been thinking bout starting a blog and documenting the time it takes to get the simplest things done in lubuntu and making comparisons to other operating systems
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. go for it. but, the issue is, you are not accounting for what users are accustomed to.. a lot of it is just simple familiarity
<Ahmuck> recently my hardware changed.  it's been a bit of a challenge because they changed the keyboard layout.  however, doing the simplest thing has been a real challenge.  (like turn of the mouse pad upon boot)
<Ahmuck> which users?
<holstein> Ahmuck: you may also feel more comfortable at one of the larger flavors.. the issue is, you cant compare window 7 or windows 8 full editions with lubuntu, which is not amied at the same target
<Ahmuck> even windows xp had basic hardware support
<holstein> Ahmuck: "users" generally.. for example, if you take a user that is used to windows, things in windows will be "easier" for them, than in linux
<holstein> Ahmuck: actually, windows xp had no hardware support at all. you add drivers to get hardware support
<Ahmuck> i've not used windows for about 20 years
<Ahmuck> but i'm aware of how it works
<Ahmuck> actually, it might be closer to 14 years
<Ahmuck> i did a stint of support for a company in 94
<Ahmuck> and again in 10-12
<holstein> lubuntu is LXDE + ubuntu.. the L is for light.. its meant to be light weight, and for older hardware.. its not intended to be a drop in desktop replacement for all purposes
<Ahmuck> let's go back to the application bar.  tint2 locks it down, correct?  this is a simple file where it's specified how they are set.  deleting an icon would re-set the order in the file.  this is such a simple thing (it appears, though i'm not a programmer).
<Ahmuck> so what would change it?  possible a cached or temp saved file while the user is changing icons that is getting re-loaded while the changes are being made?
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*
<holstein> Ahmuck: i find tint2 more easily locked down..
<Ahmuck> yes, and i enjoy the light.  i install and lock down a lot of lubuntu desktops and laptops for people that want to move from windows
<Ahmuck> tint2 is not lxde, is not lubuntu
<Ahmuck> it's off topic
<holstein> well, tint2 , as i said, its a panel.. lxde has its own panel.. but, tint2 is in the repos
<holstein> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11+svn20121014-1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<holstein> it may fit your needs better.. especially for locking them down for other users
<phillw> wxl: I've put your call for testers on the Fb areas and G+ area
<wxl> thanks phillw :)
<phillw> Hey, I used to have this each cycle :)
<wxl> yeah yeah
<phillw> wxl: oh, and Sergio has prepped up the 14.10 pages e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Release%2B1
<pacmyc> Hi there! Suddenly after kernel update I can no longer mount cifs-shares from fstab, I receive the error CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -5
<Glorfindel> how do I install KDE?
<Glorfindel> it doesn't show up in the software center
<Glorfindel> please memoserv the answer to me :) thanks
<holstein> Glorfindel: how about now?
<holstein> Glorfindel: you should be able to search for whatever KDE packages you would like, but, if you want to switch, you'll want "kubuntu-desktop"
<holstein> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.308.1.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<holstein> you can just install kde if you like, though..
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Glorfindel> holstein: thank you :)
<Glorfindel> I was searching for kde and couldn't find it :)
#lubuntu 2014-10-03
<dpkg_i> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily  https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/ubuntu/q-project
<dpkg_i> Is there a "just lxqt" repo?
<dpkg_i> nvm ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily works fine
<dpkg_i> Welp, I'm on LXQtubuntu 14.10
<dpkg_i> 15.04 LXQt Lubuntu ? :) It seems pretty close
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I was just asking ... whats average lubuntu memory consumption at no activity, only desktop
<diegoaguilar> and some daemons, of course :P
<zy3pD> ram:200-300mb
<diegoaguilar> do you know what's xubuntu's?
<dpkg_i> interestingly LXQt lubuntu sems to use only 20MB more ram,
<dpkg_i> xubuntu is 20MB more
<dpkg_i> A lot of base RAm usage is for thigns that are jsut loaded and sitting around
<zy3pD> dpkg_i, so lxqt will use 320mb ram?
<zy3pD> with/without kwin?
<dpkg_i> kwin is 10mb bigger than openbox if i remember
<diegoaguilar> well I dont wanna imagine about last ubuntu
<diegoaguilar> I guess is up to 700 MB
<diegoaguilar> it's just that im so engaged to GNOME
<dpkg_i> 2, or 3?
<diegoaguilar> 3
<diegoaguilar> dpkg_i
<dpkg_i> gnome's arrogance wiped out a huge chunk of  it's userbase
<diegoaguilar> hehe, well its true
<diegoaguilar> whats funnier that even centos goes for it
<dpkg_i> gnome has big corporate love for some reason, never understood why as it's an awful desktop for workstations
<diegoaguilar> whats best desktop environment for workstations in your opinion
<dpkg_i> KDE for desktop, anything puny for POS
<dpkg_i> I use LXDE or minimal things and KDE for big things.
<dpkg_i> Used to use flux but nothing these days is weak enough to justify that
<dpkg_i> Even the smallest embedded computers have 512MB of RAM these days.
<diegoaguilar> so far I think using any HTTP based thing which offers graphical interface for server admin and monitoring
<diegoaguilar> solves out the need of  a desktop environment
<dpkg_i> chromeOS lol
<jxshxx> Looking for suggestions for a program to set up dual monitors
<ianorlin> arnadr is a tool that is a bit heavier tha lxrandr but will do that job
<ianorlin> it is also possible in the command line with xrandr
<ianorlin> arandr is easier
<testdr> jxshxx: if you are using nvidia and the proprietary driver - nvidia-settings should do it too
<jxshxx> Alright, thanks!
<]Spectre[> hi, I have a problem with the wifi,after an upgrade on my lubuntu "trusty" 14.04 I can't connect to my wifi anymore, if I run windows 7 in a virtual machine I can go on wifi without problem, can you help me ?
<wxl> ]Spectre[: your wifi used to work?
<]Spectre[> yes
<wxl> ]Spectre[: `lspci | grep -i net`
<]Spectre[> and inside of a virtual machine(wmware player) I see the wifi key and it works perfectly
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaait a minute. this isn't real hardware?
<]Spectre[> wxl,I don't undestand your question. I'm using the wifi key connected on the pc on lubuntu,but on my lubuntu I've installed wmware player that runs windows 7,and inside of windows 7 I can run the wifi key and internet without problems
<ianorlin> so you ahve wifi in the vm but not in the host
<]Spectre[> ianorlin: yes looks like that
<]Spectre[> lubuntu says to me: wifi is disconnected and it grayed out
<wxl> that makes little sense
<phillw> broadcom wifi chip?
<wxl> have you tried to use the internet connection?
<]Spectre[> yes, it doesn't work
<wxl> phillw: the vm works but the host doesn't? methinks pebkac.
<]Spectre[> wxl,incredible but yes :D
<phillw> wxl: vm is in windows, they ship the driver :)
<wxl> ]Spectre[: pastebin up the results of ifconfig
<]Spectre[> wxl: ok
<wxl> phillw: correct me if i'm wrong but the vm doesn't directly access the hardware.
<phillw> but it can access the driver, is my best guess.
<wxl> and then so should the os, no? :)
<]Spectre[> http://pastebin.com/5GUHGiS8
<phillw> no, as the os doesn't read drivers from the vm
<wxl> that's not what i meant
<wxl> but no need bickering :)
<phillw> it's only an idea and it could be something else entirely :)
<wxl> well indeed you don't have an ip address
<wxl> ]Spectre[: pastebin up the results of lspci -vv
<]Spectre[> ok
<]Spectre[> http://pastebin.com/qifmjsR6
<wxl> welllllllll
<wxl> ifconfig doesn't enumerate any wlans
<wxl> lspci doesn't show a wifi chip
<]Spectre[> in this moment i'm running inside windows 7 in the virtual machine under lubuntu
<wxl> you could install dmidecode and we could see if we can see what the bios thinks
<ianorlin> is it a usb wifi?
<]Spectre[> yes
<wxl> derp
<wxl> lsusb -vv
<]Spectre[> ok
<ianorlin> are you using an option to pass the usb from the host to the guest?
<]Spectre[> http://pastebin.com/PKQvz4V7
<]Spectre[> ianorlin,yes
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you cut off the top there ]Spectre[
<wxl> maybe use pastebinit
<]Spectre[> wops
<wxl> !pastebinit | ]Spectre[
<ubottu> ]Spectre[: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wxl> or not i guess you're on windows boooo
<]Spectre[> ahah :)
<]Spectre[> anyway, I suppose that as I'm using the virtual machine to talk here, the host hide some peripherals to the lsusb,I'll try to exit from the vm and to talk on another pc,see you in a moment
<]Spectre[> I'm back
<]Spectre[> I can't paste directly now because I'm on another computer but I'll try to tell you what you ask
<wxl> omg
<]Spectre[> now with lsbusb i see: Device Linksys WUSB100 Wireless Network Adapter [Ralink RT3070]
<wxl> well, ok, then tell me what lsusb says about the wifi device and what driver it's using if any
<wxl> what's the vendor/model number? the [xxxx:xxxx] code
<]Spectre[> ID 1737:0078
<]Spectre[> but it worked until the last lubuntu upgrade
<]Spectre[> so I don't think that's is a driver problem
<wxl> define upgrad
<wxl> e
<wxl> what driver is it using?
<]Spectre[> hard question for a linux newbie
<wxl> lsusb -vv will tell you
<]Spectre[> question: if I want to redirect the output to a .txt file  " > trial.txt " works under linux ?
<]Spectre[> like lsusb -vv > test.txt
<wxl> yep
<wxl> 
<]Spectre[> ok,a moment
<wxl> actually it would be good to see what iwconfig gives you too
<]Spectre[> iwconfig: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any Mode: Managed , Access Point: Not-Associated, Tx-Power:off Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Power management:on
<wxl> well it's certainly there
<wxl> now we need to know what driver
<]Spectre[>  this is lspci -vv : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8488739/
<wxl> yeah i have that one
<wxl> we want lsusb
<wxl> it's not a pci device
<wxl> it's a usb device
<wxl> ls = list
<]Spectre[> ops sorry,lsusb..
<]Spectre[> one moment
<]Spectre[> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8488765/
<wxl> dumb question, ]Spectre[: if you don't have the vm running does the wifi work?
<]Spectre[> with the wm not running I see on the bottom bar of lxde under the tab "network connections" -> Wifi network :Wifi is disconnected
<]Spectre[> but It's grayed out
<wxl> hm
<]Spectre[> tried rfkill list
<wxl> ]Spectre[: what "upgrade" did you make? from what to what?
<]Spectre[> it says Wireless lan: soft blocked:yes hard blocked:no
<]Spectre[> after rfkill unblock all I see:
<]Spectre[> soft blocked: no hard blocked no
<wxl> and then does it work?
<]Spectre[> no
<]Spectre[> still grayed out
<wxl> if you right click on the icon, is wifi or networking not checked (enabled)?
<]Spectre[> after also a "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<]Spectre[> still grayed out
<]Spectre[> wifi
<wxl> they're both checked?
<wxl> (they both need to be)
<]Spectre[> under the tab just I see (all grayed out) :Ethernet network: disconnected (ok,it is) and Wifi network: wifi is disabled
<]Spectre[> anyway we will try tomorrow,now I have to go to bed :)
<]Spectre[> thanks for the help :)
<wxl> ]Spectre[: i think i see your problem
<]Spectre[> oohh
<]Spectre[> ok ,so I wait a moment
<wxl> ]Spectre[: you need to right click and enable (check) both wifi and networking
<]Spectre[> so simple ??
<wxl> yep
<wxl> nothing works without that
<]Spectre[> ahhhhh
<]Spectre[> thankssss
<wxl> np
<wxl> have a good night :)
<]Spectre[> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<]Spectre[> missed the right click on the icon :)
<]Spectre[> good night
<wxl> XD
<]Spectre[> thanks wxl
<wxl> np ]Spectre[
<wxl> phillw: neener neener pebkac
<]Spectre[> soo simple....
<phillw> c'est la vie!
<]Spectre[> a day you will tell me what is neener neener pebkac..
<]Spectre[> I can' translate it
<wxl> ]Spectre[: it's ok, i'm just making fun of phillw :)
<]Spectre[> I'm sure of that
<]Spectre[> eheh
<]Spectre[> ok... no problem
<]Spectre[> good night
<]Spectre[> going
<wxl> night!
<]Spectre[> wxl, for you ;)  http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=19592
<]Spectre[> windows 7 under lubuntu and the wifi disabled on the host eheh :P
<wxl> so the vm is causing trouble?
<]Spectre[> wxl,no,I suppose an upgrade
<]Spectre[> after an upgrade the wifi was disabled
<wxl> ]Spectre[: what did you upgrade?
<]Spectre[> just that
<wxl> you upgraded the operating system, some packages, your hardware?
<]Spectre[> packages my friend
<wxl> which ones?
<]Spectre[> I don't remember my dear
<]Spectre[> but for sure something related to wifi
<]Spectre[> or network
<]Spectre[> good night1
<wxl> look in /var/log/apt/history.log
<wxl> that'll tell yo uwhat changed
<]Spectre[> looking
<]Spectre[> I suppose something on this upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8488874/
<wxl> linux-firmware changed
<wxl> that's a sure sign
<wxl> i still want to know what driver is being used
<]Spectre[> what is it ?
<]Spectre[> (linux-firmware)?
<wxl> firmware for kernel drivers
<]Spectre[> thanks for the hint about the upgrade logs
<wxl> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.127.7 (trusty), package size 19934 kB, installed size 64375 kB
<]Spectre[> thanks
<]Spectre[> I have to learn a lot on linux,it's great
<wxl> yep
<wxl> this is all the fun stuff
<]Spectre[> lubuntu is also fast on a pentium r dual core..
<wxl> when something doesn't work right
<wxl> there's lots of tools to help you figure it out
<]Spectre[> also windows 7 in the vm is faster than on a real partition :P
<wxl> so what we've been doing is analyzing chips
<wxl> lspci lists the pci devices
<wxl> lsusb lists the usb devices
<wxl> all your logs are in /var/log btw :)
<wxl> you could try looking through dmesg or syslog for errors
<]Spectre[> thanks :D
<wxl> you can do lsmod to list all the modules you have installed
<wxl> that may help us track it down but sometimes it's hard to parse out which one is being used
<]Spectre[> thanks my friend
<]Spectre[> if you want to have fun
<]Spectre[> try this in a virtual machine
<]Spectre[> an os coded in asm :DD
<]Spectre[> http://kolibrios.org
<]Spectre[> a bit fast ;)
<]Spectre[> but useless :)
<wxl> OH
<wxl> lsusb -t
<wxl> i rarely have to deal with usb driver issues. didn't realize that lsusb doesn't work like lspci. it won't give you the driver with -vv but -t will
<]Spectre[> well
<wxl> lshw -C Network should do it too
<]Spectre[> I have to say that when I installed lubuntu for the first time on this machine it found the wifi usb key without problems,better than windows
<]Spectre[> lshw -C
<]Spectre[> ok
<wxl> or lsusb -t
<wxl> the format doesn't matter. we're just trying to figure out what driver it uses
<]Spectre[> are you a developer of lubuntu?
<wxl> i'm the team leader of testing
<wxl> one of the release managers
<]Spectre[> anyway it's not an issue..
<wxl> one of these days i'll help with development
<]Spectre[> just I didn't know how to enable the wifi from the lxde bottom bar
<]Spectre[> to re-enable
<]Spectre[> good
<wxl> well it might be a driver issue
<]Spectre[> I'm also a firmware developer for work
<wxl> oh cool
<]Spectre[> it would be interesting  for you
<wxl> so you can hack the driver once we find it XD
<]Spectre[> but a newbie on linux
<wxl> you know c, too, i'm assuming
<wxl> ?
<]Spectre[> yes
<wxl> well you probably came from windows, what am i saying? :)
<]Spectre[> and assembly but for risc cpu
<]Spectre[> for work I'm forced (until now) to use windows
<]Spectre[> compilers for industrial mcu's are developed under windows
<wxl> yeah we have used windows historically a lot at work but we're slowly switching everything over to linux
<]Spectre[> until now..
<]Spectre[> yes.. it's better and now without problems with drivers
<]Spectre[> I see
<]Spectre[> on my pc at home I don't have anymore the rescue partition for windows 7
<]Spectre[> just lubuntu
<]Spectre[> I use windows in the wm just to run the commercial compilers
<]Spectre[> (I have to..)
<wxl> ahhh
<]Spectre[> anyway,great work guys
<wxl> ]Spectre[: interested in lubuntu development and/or testing?
<]Spectre[> better than ubuntu that is too heavy not professional :)
<]Spectre[> wxl, yes but I don't think that I have the time and also I'm not richard stallman
<ianorlin> yeah I am used to interface of lxde and have even isntalled it on new desktop with uefi and have gotten virt-manager to work from my laptop over ssh
<]Spectre[> wxl,it depends on what you tell me to do
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> ]Spectre[: well the nice thing about open source development is you can find out where you want to work and do it. you don't have to commit to time or anything
<wxl> ]Spectre[: testing is particularly easy. in general, it involves running the latest development version (usually in a vm) and hunting for bugs.
<]Spectre[> do you have a method to find bugs?
<wxl> ]Spectre[: you could also help in bug triage but i would imagine that being a linux newbie the troubleshooting might be a little hard for you.
<]Spectre[> I agree
<wxl> ]Spectre[: we have testcases to follow. pretty simple. there's also the general notion of just trying to use it like normal and seeing if anything pops up.
<wxl> ]Spectre[: ianorlin, for example, seems to always go well beyond just the testcases and always unearths the most interesting bugs
<wxl> ]Spectre[: but even just daily chedcking things over makes a big difference
<wxl> ]Spectre[: here's some more info on testing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> ]Spectre[: as for becoming less of a linux newbie, just use it a lot. hang out here, too. you can learn a lot that way. don't be afraid of the command line. read man pages. it's not that hard, really
<]Spectre[> I like hard things
<wxl> well it can be as hard as you want it to be really :)
<wxl> i imagine as a firmware developer you should pick it up easy
<]Spectre[> I will give a read on the link,ok ? added to my bookmarks
<]Spectre[> really interesting
<wxl> if you want to get into development there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers
<]Spectre[> and also I think that an os must be like lubuntu
<]Spectre[> with the L
<wxl> just starting with some low hanging fruit, some simple easy to fix bugs, will get you started
<wxl> ]Spectre[: have you worked with gtk or qt?
<]Spectre[> no wxl,I know them ,but no
<]Spectre[> so I suppose that everything is made with gtk and qt
<wxl> ]Spectre[: well, we're currently using gtk but switching to qt next release
<]Spectre[> how come?
<wxl> not the one that comes this month, but in 6 mopnths
<wxl> gtk is ultimately very difficult to deal with for several reasons
<]Spectre[> I suppose gtk and qt only for the gui,is it right?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> do you do python, too?
<]Spectre[> used a bit for testing communication protocols with mcu's
<]Spectre[> the only gui I developed on the pc side was made with opencv
<]Spectre[> in c
<wxl> well if you're comfy with c, that covers most everything
<wxl> but there's a lot of ubuntu stuff in python
<]Spectre[> opencv is a library for computer vision
<wxl> oh cool
<]Spectre[> that also has functions to generate a simple graphical interface
<]Spectre[> I used it some years ago
<]Spectre[> (optical inspections of pcb)
<]Spectre[> inspection
<wxl> very cool
<]Spectre[> yes
<]Spectre[> :D
<]Spectre[> ok,keep in touch
<]Spectre[> I have to go to sleep
<]Spectre[> good night,see you the next time
<wxl> take care
<F0GTS> hi there ! can anybody help me to update my 13.04 to 14.04? :)
#lubuntu 2014-10-04
<BuntuTech> hi lubu techs
<DevRandom``> Greetings lxdians
<DevRandom``> how do i zoom the desktop like windows 8  "winkey" and + combo
<DevRandom``> or is there an app to provide desktop zoom effects to enlarge the view ?
<DevRandom``> <using a cheap projector to view picture on my wall in low-resolution
<delphus> hi all
<Ateist> Hi, who can help me? I have a problem with USB scancode reader, and I'm new in linux.
<DevRandom``> usb scancode...mmm sounds like trouble....
<Ateist> Yes, it scans not full bar code, everytime one number is missing.
<Ateist> sorry for my poor english :)
<Ateist> In windows everythink is OK, but in different ubuntu versions same problem.
<Ateist> For example: I get 5449172 instead of 54491472
<Ateist> or I get 885697000016 instead of 8856976000016
<DevRandom``> best to google the brand/model + ubuntu   (or check the ID using lsub in terminal and searching that.  Must be some know-how on the forums...sorry my browser went kaput
<pibarnas_> hi folks. lxappearance-obconf stopped working. Its tab even even aren't shown in lxappearance. Any ideas?
<Ateist> Thanks for advice, but that didn't help
<DevRandom``> Atiest...random stab:  could be a driver bug or a driver option that needs setting, or sometimes a udev rule that isn't set right...
<DevRandom``> use lsmod and modinfo to figure out what driver it uses
<Ateist> Ok, 1 min
<DevRandom``> then maybe trouble shoot it. ??
<DevRandom``> Ateist:  maybe this:   dmesg | grep usb
<Ateist> 1 min, I'll try
<Ateist> dmesg gave my  Idvendor:0745, but Idvendor:0000
<Ateist> Sorry id product:0000
<testdr> Ateist: you may try question about this hardware in normal ubuntu-channels like: #ubuntu or for your language
<Ateist> I there also :)
<ilhami> Anybody here?
<TheSchaf> no, everyone bombed
<TheSchaf> :p
<DevRandom`> Ateist:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders
<DevRandom`> Wonder if minicom or any serial terminal would test/read from it.
<Glycan> Hi, I'm trying to recover file and hopefully fix a Lubuntu system. I try to boot Knoppix off a flash key and it fails saying: "/init: line 975: mount: not found" twice, then "/init: exec: line 1033: /sbin/init: Input/output error". What chan should I go to?
<Glycan> Normally booting my Lubuntu system says something about I/O errors, falls into fsck, which raises a bunch more errors that I do not understand "failed command: READ DMA.... error: { UNC }", ending with "fsck / [275] terminated with status 4"
<testdr> Glycan: why Knoppix? Does the Ubuntu-Live-System (from Installation) not work?
<Boscop> in uxterm or xterm i can't paste the clipboard. how can i enable it? (what's the diff between the two xterms)
<Glycan> testdr: mearly because I prefer knoppix in general
<Slit> Hi! When would lxqt be default on Lubuntu?
<wxl> phillw: i don't know why my mobile quoted the message at the end when i replied inline. or maybe i forgot to delete it all. no worries.
<phillw> I left it in hold, owing to the earlier email about etiquette :)
<wxl> phillw: i killed it
<phillw> I left it for you.. I think the other one is of similar ilk.
<wxl> i think you'll find it's not there
<wxl> also i love how after noticing the email you top post on a 2nd level quote :)
<phillw> I quote via gmail... so go complain to them
<wxl> so do i
<wxl> pebkac
<phillw> reply to...
<wxl> i do too
<phillw> so, that is what it gets
<wxl> pebkac
<wxl> :)
<phillw> pray tell where :)
<wxl> click the ellipsis, edit to your liking, reply where you want
<phillw> kk, I'll do some editing in future :)
<phillw> I read that Julien has been back in touch about the bug on reporting bugs you flagged up.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> known bug that i couldnt' find
<wxl> the sourceforge bug has had some interesting discussions
<wxl> i'm convinced that lxsession handles logging poorly
<phillw> well, the boss is aware... nothing more that we mere mortals can do :)
<wxl> well perhaps not
<wxl> i just don't have time to dig deep into it :(
<phillw> is there a qtsession suite out yet?
<wxl> not a working one that i'm aware of
<wxl> ARGH
<wxl> do you have a link to the bug where we couldn't get to the gui?
<phillw> he'll have to allocate some time if it is lxsession as lubuntu needs to roll back fixes
<phillw> what, on update?
<phillw> in 14.10?
<wxl> well it was a problem with beta2 too
<phillw> wxl: this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1363919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363919 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "no GUI with nvdia-304.123 on Lubuntu 14.10 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> i don't think so
 * wxl cries
<wxl> it affected all flavors
<wxl> i used the wrong link on the release notes
<wxl> sheesh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Fix released]
<phillw> wxl: an email that should link to the archives has been forwarded to you.
<wxl> phillw: that was the one i was looking for above
<phillw> wxl: I've not any complaints...
<Boscop> in uxterm or xterm i can't paste the clipboard. how can i enable it? (what's the diff between the two xterms)
<phillw> Boscop: use Accessories --> LXTerminal
<phillw> Boscop: those two are from core install. They are on the list to be removed at install, but low priority
<wxl> Boscop: you might try shift-insert or middle click, as those are the standard x way of doing things
<Boscop> phillw: i just installed the minimal version. so just apt-get install lxterminal?
<wxl> Boscop: if you want to go that route, yes
<Boscop> wxl: what's the diff between uxterm and xterm?
<phillw> Boscop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install.2C_minimal_install_or_core_install
<wxl> !info uxterm
<ubottu> Package uxterm does not exist in trusty
<wxl> :/
<wxl> Boscop: uxterm supports unicode.
<phillw> one some of my VM's with KVM it still has issues with standard lxterminal, so I use UXTerm to get a good stable terminal session within the GUI
<Boscop> ah thx
<Boscop> wxl, phillw: but xterm seems to use a different clipboard than firefox?
<wxl> Boscop: have you used linux before?
<Boscop> yes
<wxl> ok then hopefully you know there are three clipboards, right?
<Boscop> but i can't paste in firefox what i copied in xterm
<Boscop> no
<wxl> well there ya go :)
<Boscop> what is the third?
<wxl> well the third rarely gets used so we can kind of ignore that
<wxl> but there ARE three
<wxl> try going to firefox and using shift-insert
<ianorlin> also shift+insert is the same clipboard as the middle mouse button right?
<wxl> yes
<Boscop> i tried that
<wxl> neither worked?
<Boscop> hm, it doesn't even seem to copy stuff
<wxl> if it didn't work, you probably didn't copy right from uxterm
<Boscop> before, it auto copied stuff that i selected
<Boscop> but not anymore
<Boscop> how to copy?
<wxl> hm that is quite strange
<wxl> it should
<wxl> (btw all of these problems are SO MUCH EASIER with lxterminal)
<wxl> you could try ^c or shift^c
<wxl> but select should done it
<wxl> s/ne//
<Boscop> yeah, i installed it now
<ol_dude67> what command is it to check my video for the right driver. i know its ati. just not sure which chip.
<ol_dude67> hey i know, ask google. duh.
<BuntuTech> hi
<testdr> ol_dude67: check the output of lspci or use the tool hardinfo
<ol_dude67> got it.now should i have a specific driver for a hd 4200?
<ianorlin> ol_dude67: intel hd4200
<ianorlin> the intel open source one is used by default and is used by that
<ol_dude67> better question, sorry been awhile since last using lubuntu.
<ol_dude67> docs on getting vga and hdmi to play together better?
<ol_dude67> with that driver on fresh install.
<Julie7> Hi! I installed Lubuntu for a family member before he went back home. Now he calls me and tells me that his computer shuts down every 90 minute (or so) with a loud "beeping sound" right before it happens. What could/would cause this?
<BuntuTech> ck power settings
<Julie7> BuntuTech: What?
<BuntuTech> hi julie
<Julie7> BuntuTech: Hi.
<Julie7> What do you mean?
<BuntuTech> nvm i dont think there is a power setting in any OS that would do that
<Julie7> BuntuTech: :(
<BuntuTech> my 1st thought is hardware problem
<Julie7> BuntuTech: Oh, no.
<BuntuTech> for example-heat could cause that
<BuntuTech> computers will shut down if they get too hot
<BuntuTech> is it a laptop or desktop?
<BuntuTech> my gaming laptop started doing that too me a couple years ago when i was playing a particular game that used to work the livin heck out of my graphics card-i installed freee temerature monitor and sure enough my laptop was going over 180 degrees F...graphics card was even hotter-so i took off the back covers and blew t our with air-a srprising plume of dust came out. next-i bought a laptop cooler and placed it under my laptop-especially when
<BuntuTech> i played that game. luckily all my fans were till working and to this day that laptop is fine. i literally vaccuum it regularly and occasionaly take of the back covers and blow it out again. temps are normal now.
<BuntuTech> but honeslty it could be other issues too...im no expert
<BuntuTech> might ask in the hardware channel too
#lubuntu 2014-10-05
<BuntuTech> might be bad poer supply too
<BuntuTech> power
* holstein changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 14.04.1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<]Spectre[> hello
<holstein> o/
<]Spectre[> hi holstein
<]Spectre[> todos bien ? :)
<holstein> i only speak english..
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<]Spectre[> holstein, I also :)
<zy3pD> ]Spectre[, tienes una pregunta?
<]Spectre[> hi zy3pD  ;)
<]Spectre[> falo em italiano e portugues
<zy3pD> hi ]Spectre[
<]Spectre[> nao espanhol :PPP
<]Spectre[> mas entendo
<]Spectre[> no zy3pD  :)
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zy3pD> !whatever-language
<]Spectre[> ahahah :PPPPPPPPPP
<]Spectre[> prefiro falar em ingles
<holstein> ]Spectre[: how can we volunteer support for you, in english, friend?
<holstein> ]Spectre[: if you need another language, please see the above links.. thanks
<]Spectre[> english is good
<]Spectre[> thanks :)
<zy3pD> and really nobody will call this talk offtopic
<]Spectre[> .DDDDDD
<]Spectre[> que estranho
<holstein> ]Spectre[: friend, please let us know if you have a support question, and a volunteer will do their best to assist.. its not that english "is good", its that this is an english speaking channel. please refer to the links i gave if you need other languages.. thanks
<]Spectre[> just joking holstein
<holstein> !ot | ]Spectre[
<ubottu> ]Spectre[: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zy3pD> !to
<zy3pD> come on ubottu tovalu?
<markus__> hey guys, i am currently on Ubuntu 14.10 with LXDE, i have plugged in a second monitor, everything works just fine except one thing. The second monitor seems to be the primary one, all notifications are popping up there, including the shutdown menu. I there a way to get the notifications and stuff pop up at the first monitor?
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<holstein> though, you may find some "dual head" management for LXDE or lubuntu relevant..
<markus__> ok i will try my luck there, thanks for the hint, but i guess this isnt only a "ubuntu 14.10" thing. I remember a couple of years ago i had the same "problem" with lxde and dual monitors
<zy3pD> is 14.10 already based on gt?
<zy3pD> *qt
<ianorlin> it is still based on gtk+
<zy3pD> and when will come the change? 15.04?
<phillw> zy3pD: it is planned
<phillw> zy3pD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10
<zy3pD> thx
<phillw> markus__: lubuntu offers basic dual screen support, if you want further control then grab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay
<phillw> zy3pD: you're more than welcome
<markus__> i already read that phillw, but thats just the "basic stuff", dont solve my problem
<phillw> markus__: xrandr is script driven... arandr is an app that does more, but obviously needs more resources. lubuntu can, by default, mirror a screen and xrandr can be adjusted to do things... But.... arandr does make it easier
<phillw> markus__: what is the problem?
<ianorlin> markus if you swtich where the displays are positioined does it change
<ianorlin> he wants the panel on the other monitor
<testdr> markus: do you have nvidia-graka-chipset and proprietary-driver?
<markus__> Basicly i did this: xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --primary --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS1, but the shutdown menu and every other notification still throws up at the second monitor
<markus__> i have a integrated intel card in my notebook
<phillw> markus__: has that wiki page not answered your question?
<markus__> no phillw, that page just shows how to setup dual monitor, but it dont show what to do if i all notifications thrown up on the second monitor
<testdr> markus__: what is your monitor setup? One screen over both - laptop-monitor on left and extern monitor on right?
<testdr> markus:did you check the openbox settings? Like "new windows on screen with active mouse" up to special selsected screen? Or set some part of x11-screen for not using as automatic place for new windows etc.?
<markus__> my laptop-monitor is the main screen and on the right of it the extended desktop, so that i just have to move the mouse to the right to use the space on the second monitor
<testdr> markus__: have you ever changed the openbox settings?
<markus__> i dont think so, at least i did not see a setting like that
<testdr> markus__: check menu --> settings(einstellungen) --> openbox configmanager (openbox konfiguration manager)
<markus__> oh dude so simple, i didnt even knew that there was an openbox configmanager. There is a option "new windows place to" and it was set to all monitors, now i changed it to "primary monitor" and it works fine instantly
<testdr> markus__: da sind noch mehr dinge zum rumspielen/konfigurieren
<silverlion> hey endlich mal deutsche Lubuntianer :D
<markus__> ja cool, wusste garnicht das lxde so einen manager hat. Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher in meiner google suche nichts davon gelesen zu haben. Danke testdr
<testdr> markus__: up to now the basic windowmanager for LXDE is openbox - there are a lot of infos for it and it is not necessary to use LXDE (but this ist the default configuration for usage).
<testdr> i like this page about the comparison of linux/unix windowmanagers:  http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<markus__> oh yes there are a lot environments, even E17. I have installed E19 but to me it has a couple too much bugs for daily use
<silverlion> I'm running the basic LXDE Version on my Laptop but Lubuntu Default version on the Desktop
<markus__> alright, thanks for the help testdr, i leave now. Have a nice day
 * ianorlin wonders if others would find my way to make a keyboard shortcut for multimonitor be useful using openbox and should be added to the wiki
<BuntuTech> good afternoon lubuntu technicians
<BuntuTech> ianorlin, could u make it so that lubuntu has a typical right click change wallpaper feature?
<ianorlin> it does if you don't use the openbox menu
<ianorlin> also what do you mean by typical
<ianorlin> or are you talking about changing wallpapers on multi monitors
<ravious> speaking of multi monitors.. i've been using ARandR to set my configuration, but I have to apply it at every boot.. anyone know how to make the change persistent?
<testdr> ravious: check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution    different ways to activate the settings in .xprofile, or systemwide in xorg.conf
<ravious> ty, i'll look into it.
<ianorlin> ravious I think I know an easier way if you have arandr installed
<ravious> okay
<testdr> ravious: you can even use a shell-script if you dont want to do it automatically -- you have to run it by hand to enable the settings you want and did write down
<ianorlin> first there is a command line tool that comes with arnadr called unxrandr that will give oyu the command after you set it up
<ianorlin> also there is an entry in default apps for lxsession for an xrandr commaond that if you use lxde can just put in that
<ravious> I've got the layout i need saved in ~/.screenlayout
<ravious> its an sh file
#lubuntu 2015-09-28
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> how to buff sound volume is too low
<Gnjurac> anyone
<Gnjurac> how to fix f sound
<jokysmile> install alsamixer
<jokysmile> you still there
<Shima> Hi!
<Shima> I'm having a bit of an urgent problem.
<Shima> I'm delivering a laptop to a fugitive center, and I've created users for different languages.
<Shima> I've installed some software, but it only shows up in the start menu for the main user.
<Shima> I don't know how to get the applications to show in the menu for the other users
<Shima> And it's kinda hard troubleshooting logged in as the other profiles as they're in arabic, albanian and kurdish. :)
<Shima> Anyone got any ideas where to start? Google wasn't my friend today.
<holstein> Shima: what menu editors have you tried?
<holstein> !info menulibre
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 97 kB, installed size 1029 kB
<holstein> ^ i would start there
<Shima> I haven't tried any yet. I didn't think it would be so complicated just to get the start menu to contain the same applications for all users. :)
<Shima> Ok, I'll have a look at that. Thanks!
<holstein> Shima: well, it could be, you are installing applications outside the repo..
<holstein> also, there are changes coming, since, lxtq is upcoming.. and all the backend stuff is changing..
<Shima> I installed them from the Lubuntu software Center
<holstein> i know, i have personally just not used a menu in years, and really dont pay attention in there.. but, when im implementing for others, i may put a dock, or, dekstop shortcuts.. it really depends
<holstein> could be, you are installing applications that dont get a shortcut..
<Shima> They all show for the main user
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> could be, you have found a bug, then..
<holstein> Shima: are you in 15.04? 14.04?
<holstein> again, personally, i have very little experience on multiple desktop user account machines.. it worked last time i checked.. but, i dont recall when that was..
<holstein> if you wanted to look for, and either join, or start a bug report, and share it back, id be glad to try and replicate the situation..
<holstein> it really shouldnt be related to the different langauges,but, that would be something that maybe folks wouldnt be testing..
<Shima> I'm on 15.04
<holstein> if i were implementing something, long term, i may move up to 15.10, since, its about to release, and, 15.04 only has 3 more months of support.. or, the LTS, 14.04
<holstein> this may have the side effect of not being "broken", as you are potentially finding, and also, adding longevity to the specific application
<Shima> Well, a bug report wouldn't do me much good. I was planning on delivering the laptop today.
<holstein> Shima: sure.. but, it'll only work for 3 months, as far as, supported backups.. and security fixes..
<Vanfanel> hi! I have tried to enable tty autologin following this since Arch uses systemd too: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Automatic_login_to_virtual_console . However now I don't have any tty on CTRL+ALT+F1, just a blinking cursor. Do you know whats wrong here?
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kalla> how  install wifi broadcom hp laptop , im runnin software&update but its not working
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kalla> Broadcom BCM4318 is now natively supported in Intrepid by: - NDISwrapper - BCM43XX
<kalla> not working
<wxl> intrepid is a bit old kalla
<holstein> kalla: i wouldnt expect it to work "out of the box"
<holstein> you may need an older module, or who knows.. what chipset to you have?
<holstein> 4318?
<kalla> thats what if found on wifidocs
<holstein> kalla: what chipset do you have, friennd?
<kalla> 4318
<wxl> and what version of lubuntu?
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43.2Fb43legacy_firmware
<kalla> 1504
<holstein> !info firmware-b43legacy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43legacy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43legacy driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 55 kB
<wxl> not legacy
<wxl> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<holstein> right.. just the normal one..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> as per the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> kalla: ^ firmware-b43-installer is the package you want to use..
<kalla> have to reboot, hope this will work.. thank u all!
<wxl> np
<eipi10> how busy are you ianlorin or Unit193?
<eipi10> or any other hardcore linux geek not too busy..
<Freddie_Mercury> Feel free to ask away. :P
<eipi10> hey Freddie, thanks for the music.  Glad to see you're well.
<ianorlin> eipi10: what is the question?
<Freddie_Mercury> eipi10: *tips hat*
<eipi10> well, it's trivial per usual, but kinda curious I guess.  In the /home/user folder there are custom icons that are used by default like "music and "documents".  I guess these are set by /etc/xdg/user-dirs.default.  I can modify this file and ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs to make other folders show, like "dropbox" or "recent", but when I do, the custom icon located from the icon folder, say gnome, isn't used.  I want at least on custom icon to show s
<eipi10> o that I may customize it...just one.  So for instance, if "recent" folder were to show after editing the aforementioned files using the custom icon that came with the icon set, I could just slip in my own png and have it look like I want.  Should I install libgtk2.0-bin so that I may run gtk-update-icon-cache?
<eipi10> or is there an easier way to customize one folder?
<eipi10> folder icon^
<ianorlin> I don't know about doing that myself
<eipi10> yeah, it's pretty stupid, but it bugs me.
<ianorlin> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/latest/ have you tried reading this about the icon theme spec doc?
<ianorlin> although not sure how legible
<ianorlin> eipi10: ^^
<eipi10> looks fairly promising.  I'll give it a try.
<eipi10> thanks
#lubuntu 2015-09-29
<LW3S03LS> ##club-nomicon
<LW3S03LS> anybody know of a "virtual file cabinet" software available for lubuntu?
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> where to turn off  lock screen so it dosent ask me to login after 20mins off not using pc
<marcus> hi all. i got gnome-mplayer in use and wanted to play a webm video. it starts playing the sound, but no video. using just mplayer it works fine. any ideas?
<NOOB> vlc
<NOOB> marcus:
<marcus> yes, that works
<utu8o> easy to turn a netbook into a wireless router with lubuntu liveCD/USB ???
<wxl> utu8o: as easy as it is with any other netbook and live media
<wxl> utu8o: not finding any obvious instructions on the internet save for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663788
<wxl> utu8o: good luck
#lubuntu 2015-09-30
<redban> hi, I need help.
<redban> firefox won't play mp3 files
<redban> I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<redban> how do I enable audio plugins?
<Unit193> The libav module for gst1.0.
<redban> that what i have t install?
<redban> Unit193: what's the exact package name please?
<ignacio> Hello
<ignacio> I need help. I have installed Lubuntu 15.04
<ignacio> When I turn on my laptop with the external monitor connected, the mouse doenst appear
<ignacio> I mean, the cursor
<ianorlin> ignacio: what is the resolution of the external monitor?
<ignacio> ianorlin, 1280x1024
<ianorlin> is it bigger than the laptop and is the monitor powered on?
<ignacio> YEs, it is
<ianorlin> and laptop resolution is ?
<ignacio> 1024x600
<ianorlin> have you tried moving the cursor to see if it was offscreen?
<ignacio> Yes
<ianorlin> ignacio: what happens if you disconnet the laptop then plug the monitor in later?
<ignacio> no img of cursor
<ignacio> The cursor doesnt appear
<ignacio> It only appearsw hen i start the laptop without the external monitor
<ianorlin> can you switch to a tty and then run sudo systemctl restart lightdm after starting it connected does it still have no cursor
<ignacio> ianorlin, let me test
<ianorlin> ignacio: just to tell you that will log out all graphical sessions on the latpop
<ignacio> ianorlin, that works
<ignacio> :S
<ianorlin> ignacio: I wish I could help you more but am have other things I need to do
<ignacio> ianorlin, don't worry. Thanks
<ignacio> Good night
<amari> Hi is lubuntu gonna change to lxqt in 15.10/16.04? What are the plans? thanks
<wxl> likely 16.10 amari
<amari> wxl: Why? LXQT not yet fully ready for daily use?
<wxl> amari: it's not just a matter of plugging lxqt. we have to revise apps, etc.
<amari> Don't mean to rant or anything, just curious on what is the current state of the things for lxqt and lxde
<eipi10> keys to launch terminal and use scrot stopped working.  Is there any other file besides ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml that determines what C+A+T and Print do?
<wxl> amari: close. probably could make it to 16.04, but i don't want to ship new features in an LTS.
<wxl> eipi10: should be /lubuntu-rc.xml, no?
<eipi10> yes, that's what I meant.  Thank you.
<wxl> eipi10: that should  be the one.
<amari> wxl: Are you using kwin from plasma5 in lxqt?
<eipi10> the terminal keybinds are correct according to everything I've referenced, but still nothing.
<eipi10> and this:  http://pastebin.com/d7hJjmXq should execute scrot
<wxl> looks like openbox amari https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxqt-metapackage/view/head:/debian/control
<wxl> eipi10: try xev and see if it's registering the right keystroke??
<eipi10> thanks.  I'll learn what that is and try it.
<eipi10> keycodes..and check against showkey
<Chicken_Wrap> Is LXQT going ot be significantly faster?
<tsimonq2> Chicken_Wrap: Hopefully ;)
<Chicken_Wrap> Fingers crossed. :)
<tsimonq2> ;)
<Chicken_Wrap> *to.
<ianorlin> Chicken_Wrap: not really that much unless you mean better launcher than lxpanelctl run
<Chicken_Wrap> That works too.
#lubuntu 2015-10-01
<darsie> hi
<darsie> What do you recommend to use for skype video calls?
<wxl> um, skype? XD
<darsie> Ok, so from the skype site. Didn't find it in synaptic.
<wxl> right right
<wxl> i think:
<wxl> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wxl> that MAY be updated
<wxl> i think i just installed it from the skype site, tho
<wxl> i also think it may still be in the partner repo
<wxl> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<darsie> ok, thx.
<wxl> np
<darsie> I'm too exhausted for that now, though.
<wxl> heheh understood
<wxl> end of my day here
<wxl> about to head out
<wxl> so rest well ;)
<darsie> thx
<darsie> sem
<darsie> same
<darsie> btw, thanks for lubuntu. It makes this acer aspire one useful again. With Windows XP it was notoriously out of memory etc.
<darsie> 8 GB SSD, 1 GB RAM, Atom N270 (IIRC). Single core (two logical) at 1.6 GHz.
<darsie> before that
<darsie> before that I tried slitaz, which was very slim, but it's web browsers didn't work, including firefox 10 (sic).
<darsie> Well, they didn't work for some sites.
<Guest20516> can I use lubuntu on touchscreens?
<holstein> try it.. should work fine
<holstein> i wouldnt expect amazing mutli-finger support..
<Guest20516> touchscreen tablets, lubuntu has that virtual keyboard too ?
<holstein> there will be many virtual keyboards in the repos
<Guest20516> I see
<Guest20516> does lubuntu work on the fly with touchscreen tablets ? or do i need to install something from the repository to get the touchscreen enabled
<holstein> Guest20516: there is nothing about lubuntu preventing that device from working with it
<holstein> i dont have it, or know specifically what model it is.. or, if i did, if i could say it would support linux/lubuntu or not
<holstein> but, i would just try it, since, lubuntu is completely free, and open for you tro try it
<holstein> to try it*
<Guest20516> i mean, do I have to apt-get anything from the repositories to enable touchscreen in lubuntu ?
<holstein> Guest20516: i dont know, friend.. ideally, the company that sells it would provide you that information.. but, they likely provide that information for another operating system
<holstein> Guest20516: i would just try lubuntu, and see if it works. then, i would just read about touchscreen support in ubuntu, generally
<Guest20516> i know for certain that ubuntu works with touchscreen
<holstein> i have personally only had access to a few touchscreens, and they "just work" with linux..
<holstein> Guest20516: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Guest20516> yea so it should be fine i guess
<Guest20516> thanks
<holstein> no need to guess. just try it, live, or, install lxde in the ubuntu that you have tested
<SparkMasterTape> Hey guys, I am trying to get an old sound card to work
<SparkMasterTape> Dell Sound Blaster Live! (emu10k1x)
<SparkMasterTape> I downloaded the package ld10k1 through synaptic which they call a patch loader
<ianorlin> SparkMasterTape: does sound otherwise work on this?
<SparkMasterTape> But thats as far as I know to go. I don't know how to have my machine use this driver opposed to the one thats currently not working
<SparkMasterTape> Yes, it was an old Windows XP machine
<SparkMasterTape> and it worked before the Lubuntu 15.04 install
<SparkMasterTape> Its a 'Dell Sound Blaster Live!' audio card
<SparkMasterTape> correction, emu10k1x
<SparkMasterTape> after performing aplay -l
<ianorlin> ah and that is only audio output?
<nwdg> hello, trying to get some sound output from xchat, alsa's working but no sounds from xchat, anybody?
<pmish> good morning
<nwdg> morning
<pmish> i have a question regarding flashing a bootable sd card
<pmish> i use lubuntu for an embedded system but my linux experience is little
<pmish> when i flash the sd card with that appropriate image i always get a root partition that is just large enough for the system
<pmish> i get into trouble when i want to download additions to the system i.e. java
<pmish> is there a way to use the whole of the sd card for "linuxroot"
<pmish> ?
<pmish> meaning one partition only
<nwdg> lemme check
<pmish> thanks
<nwdg> you can plug the sd card in a machine and boot from disk to install lubuntu, then select the sd as destination and using gparted (which is the visual tool to create partitions) create a single partition on the sd and install the system there
<pmish> okay i'll give it a try, thanks nwdg
<nwdg> yw, let me know if u need help
<abrakuku> been using lubuntu for years, just applied updates (which i do every day), and now: bluetooth manager has disappeared, vlc (installed by deb) has disappeared, tresorit (installed by deb) has disappeared, WTF is going on..?
<leszek> abrakuku: the update manager should show you a big big warning box if it tries to remove something
<holstein> abrakuku: disapeared?
<abrakuku> after the reboot, everything i described did happen. i am 100% certain i didnt uninstall bluetooth manager (or vlc or tresorit), yet it disappeared, bluetooth manager is a system app.  this then is my last day of ubuntu/or linux for that matter, its fckng ridiculous. cya
<abrakuku> yes
<abrakuku> going to Start > Preferences > its not there anymore
<abrakuku> too tired for this bullshit
<abrakuku> uninstall lubuntu
<abrakuku> bye
<holstein> another satisfied customer ;)
<leszek> there are simply too many bugs all over the place
<leszek> It doesn't matter which operating system
<leszek> *buntu never ever learned to handle encrypted drives properly for example
<wxl> cc check in with lubuntu team at 1730 UTC (about 30 mins) at #ubuntu-meeting. feel free to join
<pleia2> it may be a few minutes earlier depending on how many folks we get from MATE, I wish we didn't do the :30 thing x_x
<pleia2> feel free to join #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes to see the whole meeting :)
<wxl> hahahahah
#lubuntu 2015-10-02
<qwebirc84252> hello, I'm looking for a ubuntu-based/derivative 32-bit i686 livecd that has a small ISO image file size <400MB that supports the "toram" option to copy all livecd contents into RAM for fast access on a computer with very limited amount of RAM (512MB).  also, the livecd that I need should have all of the linuxtv drivers, specifically for Hauppauge TV tuner PCI(e) cards.
<qwebirc84252> lubuntu 32-bit i686 is 700+MB and so will not work for me.  does anyone know of a smaller live ISO image with all the linuxtv drivers on them?
<qwebirc84252> also IINM, ubuntu based livecds are the only ones that support the "toram" live boot option to load contents of CD into memory for fast access.  but please correct me if I'm wrong on that.
<qwebirc84252> and the livecd that I need does not need to have X loaded on it either...  as long as I can install emacs using "apt-get" and operate emacs within a virtual terminal.
<NOOB> would a headless install work qwebirc84252
<qwebirc84252> in fact with that limited amount of RAM, I prefer not to have the livecd which loads the X server with a desktop environment.
<qwebirc84252> i cannot really install anything, since I do not have a disk to install to, and so the only thing I can do is run directly from live cd.
<NOOB> no usb?
<qwebirc84252> if I installed to USB (which would be USB2 on a super-old computer), things would run painfully slow.
<qwebirc84252> by super-old, I really mean that - 15 years old.
<qwebirc84252> and I need to be able to run record ATSC from the tuner cards using the commands 'scan', 'azap', 'dd'.  when I have tried this with lubuntu 32-bit livecd (without "toram" since 700+MB will not fit into 512 MB ram), things run very slow/stalled due to reads from the slow CDROM drive, and I am often ending up with greatly delayed recordings due to the slowness in responsiveness.
<NOOB> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<NOOB> and ssh into the headless install
<qwebirc84252> does that run off of RAM?
<NOOB> it can
<NOOB> but seriously you dont need a ram install
<NOOB> as it will cash what it needs
<qzero> hi all
<qwebirc84252> does it have all the (or atleast the hauppauge) linuxtv drivers preloaded on it?
<NOOB> you can get them
<NOOB> like apt-get them
<NOOB> you can do command line right?
<qwebirc84252> by that, do you mean that once the kernel is already loaded, I will have to manually install the linuxtv drivers?
<qzero> i have a question. I install on my lubuntu box.... a numix theme icons....  now i want to change a single icon on my desktop  ( a link to app) ....How? I try to change with right clik, But it's impossibile to change any icons
<qwebirc84252> right, but i'm not even sure what the package is that has those drivers on it, because very live-media I have ever used has the kernel packaged with all those linuxtv drivers pre-loaded on them.
<NOOB> I am not sure if you will or not qwebirc84252
<NOOB> but google will tell you the driver name
<NOOB> and you can apt-get from the comandline, via ssh
<NOOB> can you set up ssh?
<qwebirc84252> right, I know the driver is cx18.  but I have no idea what package installs that (and the associated) kernel modules, again, since every distro I have used has them pre-loaded/pre-bundled with the kernel.
<NOOB> do you have a full desktop right now?  look in synaptic
<NOOB> it will tell you
<NOOB> or go ask the DSL guys
<qwebirc84252> so, DSL is a ubuntu derivitve with access to all of the ubuntu repository packages then?
<NOOB> click the packages link
<NOOB> it has apt
<NOOB> but an install is like 15 min
<NOOB> try it?
<qwebirc84252> ok, so it does not come with apt-get pre-installed?
<NOOB> irc://irc.freenode.net/damnsmalllinux  and it comes with apt-utils, which provide apt-get qwebirc84252
<qwebirc84252> The driver that i'm in need of (cx18.ko) comes with the "linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic" package, and I'm not sure if that is available in DSL..  is it?
<NOOB> qzero: if you get an answer ping me please
<NOOB> qwebirc84252: i cannot know.  i assume it is either in the repository, or can be added.  you could ask in that irc
<qwebirc84252> because I have tried tiny core linux, which obviously did not have all those drivers preloaded, and had no clue as to how to install them... i think i will probably face the same problem with DSL.  what would be ideal for me is a smaller but yet fuller ubuntu-based live CD (around 200MB-400MB image file size) that has all of those drivers loaded on them.
<qwebirc84252> and again I do not need X... so isnt ther some live distro (200MB<__<400MB) without X since the X server/apps/desktop take up a lot of image space I'm sure.
<qwebirc84252> again, ubuntu-based live distro that supports "toram" boot option.
<NOOB> did you read the dsl faq?
<NOOB> did you look in synaptic?
<NOOB> for cx18?
<qwebirc84252> The driver that i'm in need of (cx18.ko) comes with the "linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic" package, and I'm not sure if that is available in DSL
<NOOB> did you ask in dsl irc?
<qwebirc84252> yes, that I looked up using "dpkg --search" on another machine.
<NOOB> if you wont help yourself...
<NOOB> well in synaptic it shows it is part of "v4l-utils contains the following video4linux command line utilities:"
<NOOB> so you could just download it and try to apt-get it, or add it to the repository
<qwebirc84252> it seems like I will have to install a lot of stuff to get that DSL live image to work as I want... and thats just very daunting.. DSL is like a <50MB live distro .  I'm looking for a 200MB-400MB ubuntu-based live distro.  so, its not that I do not want to help myself..  its that I know I that even if I do succeed in getting it to work (which I think is pretty low chance), I will have to struggle a lot to get it to work.
<qwebirc84252> I will also need to install emacs, sshfs, dvb-apps, etc...
<NOOB> and each of thoes is just a comand line
<NOOB> or were you looking for a distro that does everything you want, to do video capture on a 15 year old maching
<NOOB> you could roll your own distro to support all thoes users
<NOOB> or you could read the dsl faq
<qwebirc84252> right, because i'm using a 12 year old machine with 1.5 GB of RAM with lubuntu loaded and recording TV easily since all of those drivers come preinstalled, and with the "toram" option for the entire 700MB ISO to be loaded into RAM for fast access.
<NOOB> so you already have it working?
<qwebirc84252> no this is another 12-year old machine.  i'm tring to get it to work on the 15 year old machine.
<qwebirc84252> 15 year old machine has 512MB of ram which is 1/3rd of what i have on the 12-year old machine, and prevents me from loading lubuntu live with "toram" option.
<qwebirc84252> i have multiple (PCI, not PCIe) TV tuner cards.
<qwebirc84252> and again, when I tried loading lubuntu live on the 15-year old machine, it would stall so much with the command line due to slow reading from the CDRROM that I would be 15-30 seconds late on most recordings, missing the first part of most programs I'm trying to record.
<qwebirc84252> i'm almost 100% sure that i will not have that problem with the entire ISO loaded into ram with "toram" option... assuming that I am able to find one which has a resaonable amount of packages that I need already installed on them.
<qwebirc84252> NOOB: I appreciate your help, but DSL, TCL, etc. are just too small of distros that I will have to struggle to get get to work the way I want.  I don't want something that is that minimal.  I want something that is somewhere inbetween - something that is more minimal than lubuntu (espcially since I do not need X, but not so minimal as to make my job much harder).  but again, i appreciate your info.  i will try to look more for o
<NOOB> did you read the dsl faq?
<qwebirc84252> from what i'm reading in the DSL faq, installing (any) packages is far more complicated than a simple 'apt-get install ...'
<qwebirc84252> again, nothing against DSL, because i'm sure it is just perfect for what it is geared for, the super-minimal desktop.  but I need to record a program that starts in ~2 hours time, and I'm 100% sure that getting everything working the I want it with DSL, will take longer than that.
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> not sure if it *needs* to be a live iso, you one can just build a system, as needed, and clone it.. adding whatever options.. "toram" or whatever
<alkisg> Hi, in lubuntu wily beta 2, I have two network icons, two language icons, yet no language indicator... is the tray mess known?
<krytarik> alkisg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Lubuntu#LXDE - and 'indicator-keyboard', as many indicators, is not installed by default in Lubuntu.
<alkisg> krytarik: the remarks there do not match what I'm seeing,
<alkisg> in LP #1468854, the screenshot shows a blue "SP"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1468854 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin doesn't use themes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468854
<alkisg> I'm not seeing a language indicator at all,
<alkisg> I installed indicator-keyboard, let me see if I can manually add it...
<alkisg> Hmm no I can't find how to add a keyboard layout indicator with indicator-keyboard
<alkisg> I got it, but it doesn't detect my layouts... :-/
<alkisg> ...maybe it needs a reboot...
<alkisg> Yey, a reboot did it
<alkisg> And this is supposed to be done by each and every user?!!!
<alkisg> And why are the two duplicate keyboard indicators doing there by default, which do not show the layout?!!!
<ianorlin> alkisg: it is a bug that is known
<alkisg> ianorlin: it is a bug that there are two, or that they don't show anything useful?
<ianorlin> there are two
<alkisg> I.e. will both of them be removed, or just one of them...
<alkisg> Can I try to file a bug for that icon to actually show something useful, like the current layout?
<alkisg> Ah, that's fcitx, for the japanese?
<alkisg> OK I think it will be removed from all the seeds
<alkisg> Thank you krytarik and ianorlin :)
<jose__> Hello, everybody...
<utu8o> so what is the point of installing non-lts lubuntu?
<Unit193> Up to date software.
<ianorlin> yes like newer lxrandr which does multiple monitors although you still can install arnadr if you want to
<utu8o> older computers are having difficulty doing basic web browsing these days
<Unit193> Browsers are highly bloated, yes.  Actually so are websites.
<utu8o> LXLE will no longer be supporting 32 bit cpus since they are becoming too dated to basic web browsing
<Unit193> LXLE != Lubuntu, and that's crap.  My netbook is 32bit only, it's not exactly that old.
<utu8o> true, LXLE is a more polished and user friendly version of lubuntu, apparently the last lte release of LXLE will be the last version that supports 32 bit cpus
<utu8o> microsft only wants one versoin of winddows, windows 10, to maximize the use of their resources
<utu8o> maybe it would be better to just have on 1 versoin of lubuntu released yearly instead of twice a year
<NOOB> >in a linux chat room  >  says there should be only one version of a thing
<NOOB> lol
#lubuntu 2015-10-03
<teward> i have a 14.04 installation and i want it to not suspend when the screen is closed.  setting it to those settings in power management doesn't appear to be doing it.  How do I go about setting those settings?
<qwebirc84252> if a liveCD  is inside a CDRW drive and neither the OS nor the eject button is making the CD eject, what can I do to make the CD drive eject the CD (unload the tray)?
<holstein> i will shutdown, and try the button at machine boot
<iynque> There’s usually a paperclip-sized hole to stick a paperclip in.
<holstein> sometimes, there is a little button you can get to with a paper clip..
<iynque> ^^^
<qwebirc84252> this CDRW is really old - like 15 years old.
<qwebirc84252> i don't see the pinhole size hole to put the pin in.
<holstein> probably has the hole, then.. the older ones did
<holstein> its usually near the eject button..
<qwebirc84252> i tried at machine boot but that does not work.
<holstein> anyways, if its 15 years old, i may just take it apart, forcefully, remove my media, and trash it..
<qwebirc84252> i keep all of my electronics ;-)
<qwebirc84252> 4ever
<holstein> sure.. you can keep it, then, after you break it apart, and recover the media
<holstein> or, just put it on the shelf "as-is" with the media still in it
<iynque> heh
<holstein> anyways,  dont put any more discs in it..
<iynque> You could try searching the specific drive for a manual or something. It might reveal how to open it when stuck.
<qwebirc84252> its strange because I have a 16-year old CDROM drive and I see the pinhole on that, but the newer 15-year old CDRW drive does not..
<holstein> lol.. i wouldnt refer to either of those as 'newer'...
<qwebirc84252> its all relative
<holstein> anyways, i wouldnt over think it.. you can try and pry the front cover off, and see if its got a forceful eject, or, ask the company that created it, if they are still around..
<iynque> searching for manuals often still works after companies/support disappear. …even if the manual was never online :D
<iynque> I’ve found booklets from old cameras, etc.
<qwebirc84252> why do some drives have the pinholes and others dont .... shouldn't all of that have been standardized and made mandatory?
<holstein> hardware can be created many different ways..
<iynque> Meh… including an ‘emergency release’ is admitting you might need one :P
<holstein> they dont have them anymore..
<holstein> i dont install optical drives on machines anymore.
<qwebirc84252> well, i'm trying to make use of this almost 16-year old machine for recording TV with a tuner card, and this drive used to work until continuous reading from the drive seemed to have caused it to ?malfunction internally?  is this possible?  - causing permanent damage to the drive?
<holstein> qwebirc84252: that drive is quite old.. nothing about lubuntu will be able to prevent it from opening. but, if you cant get it to open at boot, before the OS loads, its likely just stuck in there, and failing
<holstein> the ones that i have heard that are failing sound like that. if the question is "did the lubuntu iso break my optical drive?" i have never experienced that..
<qwebirc84252> right, but by stuck, do you mean it is physical issue of the CD preventing drive opening ..  because I don't think this is the case, since it was reading from the drive right before this problem occured, unless the spinning of the CD caused it to get physically stuck.
<qwebirc84252> I suspect that the drive somehow overwrote the firmware or the memory on which the firmware is stored has gone bad, but I know nothing about how such electronics work..  so that is a wild guess.
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> i have found, with the several drives i have that fit that description, that they just failed..
<qwebirc84252> which do you think is "not so"...  physical issue or firmware issue?
<holstein> but, you can ask the company that created it how to check the firmware. i fyou feel that is the issue
<holstein> qwebirc84252: i do not think you have a firmware issue on that old defice
<holstein> device*
<holstein> i think its old, and failing.. as, many of mine are, of that age
<qwebirc84252> oh, so then u think the CD has phsyically caused the tray from ejecting due to some phsyical jam?
<holstein> qwebirc84252: i do *not* think it has anything to do with the disk
<qwebirc84252> by "drive failing", how exactly does this happen?   power failure?  electronics damaged?  ..???
<holstein> i have gotten old, recycled hardware, of that "vintage" out, and the disks, any disk, will sound like its spinning up and down.. sometimes, i will wait on them, and something will install
<holstein> if i have another, i just get another one out, and trash that one
<holstein> they are old, and fail.. parts fail, that, im sure one can repair.. or, have repaired. at quite a bit more than the device is worth
<holstein> qwebirc84252: they get old.. they spin fast, and have moving parts.. *all* drives will fail..
<qwebirc84252> right, but I'm now all out of optical IDE drives, and this is the only one I was hoping to reboot with.
<holstein> qwebirc84252: what have i done? i have used the plop live iso, in a dying drive, to boot a USB stick on legacy hardware
<qwebirc84252> the other CDROM IDE drive does not allow me to boot using another copy of the livecd for some reason
<holstein> i'll venture a guest, its related to its age..
<holstein> a guess*
<qwebirc84252> the standard boot error message of OS not found...
<holstein> right.. i have see those, back when i was dealing with that.. the best stratedgy i could come up with was, just have a lot of spare parts, and keep moving
<holstein> try different jumper settings, and bios settings. try booting USB with plop.. etc
<qwebirc84252> were old (~1999) CDROM drives incapable of acting as boot devices?
<holstein> qwebirc84252: it'll be more about the configuration inside the machine, and the bios
<holstein> there were jumpers.. and the cables can be bad.. the connectors..
<qwebirc84252> when I get to the BIOS menu, the SYSTEM INFORMATION tab actually recognizes the device, but yet its not able to boot from it...
<qwebirc84252> so jumpers at the wrong slot can prevent booting?
<holstein> ok.. what *can* it boot from?
<holstein> i dont know what is preventing boot, friend. i dont have that hardware here. im just saying, i would try *all* combinations, and just try other drives, since, i have other parts laying around
<qwebirc84252> itit used to be able to boot from the CDRW drive in fact,just this morning, before constant reading from the CDRW drive caused it to go bad...
<holstein> i mean, if you dug this out of the trash, anything can be wrong with it
<holstein> qwebirc84252: i dont think that has been, in my opinion, and findings, what caused the drive to fail.. but, rather, a symptom of it failing
<holstein> you are saying "the drive was spinning up and down, reading the iso, and that broke it.." and im saying "the drives, when they are failing, can sound like they are spinning up and down.."
<holstein> anyways, what would i do? get something you know used to boot on that hardware.. even if its an old windows install iso..
<qwebirc84252> no, it succesffully loaded the lubuntu splash and everything...
<qwebirc84252> splash screen
<holstein> cool. so, enjoy!. thats what its supposed to do..
<qwebirc84252> right, but failed after that..
<holstein> what failed after what?
<qwebirc84252> right after
<holstein> anyways, there are other iso's..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can get the smallest iso, and read less from it, getting the installation going, *then* add lubuntu/lxde or whatever
<qwebirc84252> right after splash screen loaded, constant reading from drive, waited for 15+ minutes with drive constantly reading (drive read light constantly on).
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i have waited *hours* on older hardware like that
<holstein> you can try the smaller iso, though.. and you should get less reading from it..
<holstein> sounds like, what i would expect from older hardware that is failing..
<qwebirc84252> is the minimal cd a live cd that allows access to ubuntu repositories for additoinal installing while in live mode?
<holstein> the minimal iso, is as i, and the link describe.. its small, and minimal. it will not read much from the optical drive
<holstein> the end result is the same..
<qwebirc84252> because I do not want to install anything (in fact I do not even have an IDE disk on that machine to install to)..  i just want to run with the functionality of the live cd in live mode.
<holstein> qwebirc84252: is *is* ubuntu.. so, yes..  access to the same ubuntu repositories.. official ubuntu
<qwebirc84252> right, but is the minimal cd a live cd, or is it only for installing?
<holstein> qwebirc84252: its not a live iso
<holstein> i dont think you will want to run live iso's like that on older hardware
<holstein> but, if i were, i would look at puppy or something that loads in ram
<qwebirc84252> with the "toram" option, all of the livecds contents are copied to ram, making the speed much more tolerable.
<holstein> qwebirc84252: cool.. enjoy!
<holstein> the lubuntu iso's are really not for that, though, are they?
<holstein> its a matter of getting the proper tool corrrect? since, you are having issues with the tools?
<holstein> anyways, the live iso's here are more about checking the hardware support, or recovery.. etc
<qwebirc84252> but minimal will not help me since it is not live, and other minimal distros like DSL, TCL, puppy etc. do not come preloaded with the tv tuner drivers for my tuner card (and in some cases not even the dvb-apps) so that I could record TV while loaded into the live mode.
<holstein> but, you are welcome to try and use them as you want.. i would want a "better" live media.. plop, and using the live iso from usb
<holstein> qwebirc84252: sure.. so, dont use the minimal.. and, again, you can install to usb, and make whatever you you need with an actual install
<holstein> nothing you are doing needs, or, will benefit from running live..
<qwebirc84252> the live media are also very useful if you do not want to spend the time nor the disk(s) installing onto, and just want a fast solution to getting much OS functionlity.
<holstein> you would think?
<holstein> but, its actually just a matter, again, of meeting the needs. and if it were, you would be off using it..
<holstein> i can do an install in about 7 minutes, and add all that software in a few after that
<ianorlin> holstein: I think it depends on the speed of disks you are writing to
<qwebirc84252> again, its not really about the install time, I also like the ability of loading everything into RAM for fastest access times, given the super-old hardware.
<holstein> qwebirc84252: do it.. to the "toram" option on the installed OS
<qwebirc84252> plop is proprietary software.  is there a free-software alternatie...?
<qwebirc84252> alternative*
<ianorlin> qwebirc84252: are you using coreboot  if not your bios code to boot from usb might be nonfree unless uefi has some wierd open source project with horrible coding starndards behind it
<ianorlin> as I don't think the code to boot from usb on bios is free
<holstein> there are many ways to implment booting usb on legacy hardware..
<qwebirc84252> that's true...  bios is not free, but still, i'm sure there should be some FS alternative... there is almost always some FS alternative for everything nowadays
<holstein> check around for whatever it is you seek.. when i want to boot usb on legacy hardware, i use plop, and it works great
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB if grub is acceptable..
<qwebirc84252> so, with the grub floppy, it is possible to boot into liveUSB?
<holstein> try it, and see
<holstein> nothing about lubuntu is preventing you from booting it as you need, or, care to implement
<holstein> when i read about what you are trying to do, i would personally just do a normal install to an internal drive, and have the machine up and running soon
<ianorlin> argh I really don't like setting up grub manually that way that is not fun for me and could probably improve the lubuntu manual a lot in the time I spend tweaking somethign taht fiddly
<qwebirc84252> holstein:  correct me if im wrong but it seems like SBM is a FS alternattiv to PLOP:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager  ?
<work_alkisg> qwebirc84252: I haven't read all the chat, but if you're trying to install *ubuntu to an old pc that doesn't have a cdrom and can't boot from usb, this one-line netbooting method will do it:
<work_alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot#Automation_script
<alkisg> You do need another pc in the house though, to host the .iso via the network (with one command)
<pmatulis_> anyone here running wily getting double icons in the indicator applets thingy?
<holstein> qwebirc84252: try it, and see, friend...
<krytarik> pmatulis_: LP bug 1488660.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488660
<pmatulis_> krytarik: thanks
<Namete> hi
<Namete> i tried to post a problem in the forums and i keep getting banned
<Namete> i have a problem on Lubuntu
<Namete> can anyone help me?
<Namete> no?
<Namete> just another sad irc chat :))
<Namete> ubuntu comunity suck big time
<NOOB> why you figgure banned all the times
<NOOB> ???
<NOOB> mysterious
<TaZeR> hey does lubuntu use LXQT yet or is there an option to?
<TaZeR> oh nvm just read news "Work continues on integrating LXQt into Lubuntu, but we'll likely not see it released until 16.10 (Y cycle). If you're curious about development, check out the blueprints. "
<TaZeR> cant wait!
<vikingredwolf> :)
<vikingredwolf> we're anxious too
<vikingredwolf> but I'm afraid we need to wait
<vikingredwolf> PPAs are being re-built so using them will result in a bad outcome for your system
<vikingredwolf> don't worry, TaZeR, you'll see the news :)
<TaZeR> awesome
#lubuntu 2015-10-04
<coobra> can i get uxterm to work with alt - a +++  and not esc + a +++ ?
<abeautifulmime> hello
<abeautifulmime> i'm running lubuntu off of a usb live drive
<abeautifulmime> i started to get one or two system crashes
<abeautifulmime> now i am getting crashes in all kinds of programs
<abeautifulmime> and for most commands in the terminal i'm getting an input/output error
<abeautifulmime> how can i fix this ?
<abeautifulmime> and by all kinds of programs i mean pidginm firefox etc
<bioterror> sounds more like a problem with the usb drive
<abeautifulmime> can it be fixed
<abeautifulmime> or do i need to reinstall ?
<bioterror> well. is it a presistant installation?
<bioterror> persistent
<abeautifulmime> no
<abeautifulmime> there is no persistence configured
<abeautifulmime> hi
<abeautifulmime> hello
<abeautifulmime> im having major problems with my usb live lubuntu drive
<abeautifulmime> when i restqrt the mqchine i get q bunch of squash fs errors
<abeautifulmime> when using lubuntu i get random crashes
<abeautifulmime> and input/output error
<abeautifulmime> when trying to use commands in shell
<abeautifulmime> hoz can i resolve this issue
<abeautifulmime> must i reinstall the usb
<abeautifulmime> or can i repair
<taserman21> Hello
#lubuntu 2016-10-03
<acresearch> hello people, i want to download lubuntu, what is the difference between intelx86 and AMD64?
<dode> If you are using it on most modern PCs that runs 64bit OS then use the AMD64 version.
<prashant> hello?
<wxl> oh hai
<prashant> can you tell me how do i get back my panel?
<wxl> prashant: are you sure it's gone? try `lxpanelctl restart`
<prashant> i deleted them all
<prashant> accidently
<wxl> prashant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<prashant> That worked! Thanks man!
<wxl> np teward
 * teward was pinged?
<teward> wxl: E: mis highlight?
<wxl> oops yeah
<wxl> derp
<teward> it happens :)
<tbnbuddha> hi. i installed lubuntu and my wifi is not working. so i got no inet connection. i already found a driver. but i need to install "apt-get install make". how can i download the package to run the apt-get offline?
<tbnbuddha> is there a website to download sources like this manually?
<wxl> dude what card do you have that you need to compile it?
<tbnbuddha> do you know the commandline to print that information?
<tbnbuddha> Broadcom BCM43142
<wxl> tbnbuddha: lspci -nn. you'll have to find the wifi card
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tbnbuddha> oh thx. i will take a look
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> well that's one of the few broadcom cards only supported by proprietary software
<wxl> so lame
<tbnbuddha> :(
<wxl> getting make is so untrivial because it has dependencies you'll need to get, too
<tbnbuddha> sounds not good
<wxl> which in turn has dependencies
<wxl> so you'd need:
<wxl> make
<wxl> libc6
<wxl> libgcc1
<wxl> gcc-6-base
<tbnbuddha> i love linux if it is once working. if not ... :(
<wxl> well you should blame your chip for this problem
<wxl> it's not like there aren't developers interested in helping support lots of software including incredibly old stuff
<tbnbuddha> i know it is not the fault of the linux developers
<wxl> apple/microsoft have no interest in doing that
<wxl> in any case
<tbnbuddha> but that does not help who i could blame. it just don't work easily
<wxl> is this a laptop?
<tbnbuddha> yes
<tbnbuddha> just wlan.
<wxl> why don't you plug it in directly into your router?
<tbnbuddha> only usb
<wxl> ugh lame router :)
<tbnbuddha> no, the laptop has none
<tbnbuddha> the router has :)
<wxl> oh even worse
<wxl> that's terrrrrible
<wxl> throw it out, it's useless
<wxl> j/k XD
<tbnbuddha> i like it because it is small and light for the price
<wxl> well then you just have to follow the dependencies and get all the .deb packages
<tbnbuddha> if everything works from start on i don't need a network cable. if not i am f...
<wxl> here's what you do:
<wxl> 1. find the right package for the right version you're on
<wxl> an example
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/make
<wxl> it will tell you dependencies
<tbnbuddha> thx a lot for this help
<tbnbuddha> i need to dig in now :)
<wxl> if it has a source package (like make is make-dfsg) then you'll have to make note of that
<tbnbuddha> not really a skilled linuxer
<lynorian> yeah my pci network card which had the company bought out in 2004 and the thing worked a few months ago
<wxl> 2. now find it on launchpad
<wxl> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/make-dfsg
<wxl> again you'll have to look for the right version
<wxl> expand the section for that version
<wxl> package (deb files) are near the bottom of that listing
<wxl> make sure you get the right architecture
<tbnbuddha> just a guess. is it maybe easy to connect a smartphone via usb and use it as a router?
<wxl> never done it before but theoretically yes tbnbuddha
<wxl> so if you have an i386 you'd want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/make_4.1-9_i386.deb
<wxl> so that's one done
<wxl> now do the same thing for all the other dependencies
<wxl> obviously you need to install them in reverse
<wxl> in other words, make would be the last thing you install
<tbnbuddha> your help is really great but when i overlook it, it looks like an hour or two work for me. need the laptop tomorrow morning in my new co-working space
<wxl> dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb will install it
<tbnbuddha> a little sleep would be also not that bad :P
<wxl> not really
<wxl> you only have about 5 dependencies to worry about
<wxl> it's just not one and only one package
<tbnbuddha> is it like downloading 5 files, put them somewhere where apt.get finds it and then run the command?
<wxl> well what i would do is download them all
<wxl> then put them on the drive of the laptop (maybe use usb)
<tbnbuddha> yep thats what i already done
<wxl> then dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb, starting with the remote dependency of make
<tbnbuddha> to get the driver. then i was asked about the make package :)
<tbnbuddha> i386 was 32 bit right?
<tbnbuddha> got an 64 bit one
<wxl> so you'd start with gcc-6-base, then libc6, then libgcc1, then make
<wxl> amd64 is 64 and i386 is 32
<wxl> check your kernel to see what it is because that's ultimately what matters
<tbnbuddha> it is 64 bit
<wxl> uname -m will get you that where x86_64 is amd64 and x86 is i386
<tbnbuddha> x86_64
<wxl> to think that this is how we did EVERYTHING back in the day XD
<tbnbuddha> your skills are impressive :)
<wxl> well and back in the day there was no such thing as binary packages!
<tbnbuddha> wish i had those.
<wxl> i've been doing it for a while. it takes a little practice
<wxl> and honestly i'm not the best
<tbnbuddha> i appreciate it.
<wxl> offtopic but there's a free linux mentoring program. see more at linuxpadawan.net
<tbnbuddha> sounds good but i learn database stuff, php, javascript at the moment. my head hurts enough right now :)
<tbnbuddha> but i mark that page. sounds good
<wxl> well we're there when you need help. many of us have other skills, too, if you're interested
<wxl> you can idle in #linxupadawan if you want to hang out :)
<tbnbuddha> it is great stuff for beginners like me. i searched a lot but just run from problem to problem
<tbnbuddha> i try to follow your instructions now.
<wxl> tbnbuddha: we were all beginners once XD
<tbnbuddha> thats right
<till__> mmh i think i installed the packages successfully. but when i try to make my driver i receive "recipe for target[module_name] failed
<till__> and recipe for target "all" failed
<till__> i found help on google that says i should try to use -i to ignore errors. but i don't know if this is good
<wxl> till__: i doubt that will fix things
<till__> i try that one
<wxl> till__: what package is this tho?
<till__> not a package i think. it is the driver i downloaded
<till__> when i try to make and make install it
<till__> it throws that error
<wxl> i think you'd be better off using the ubuntu package
<till__> which one you meant?
<wxl> this one till__ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<wxl> you can just dpkg -i it
<till__> is this a driver for those wifi cards?
<wxl> you may still have the same problem
<wxl> if that's the case you need linux-header
<wxl> yes
<till__> i try it
<wxl> here's where to get linux-headers, till__ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<wxl> make sure you get the right version
<till__> i need 3 more packages to install it says. try that
<wxl> oops
<wxl> probably coreutils
<till__> libc-dev
<till__> dkms
<till__> linux-libc-dev
<wxl> k which linux-headers package are you using?
<till__> sorry, but what do you mean by linux-headers? i tried to install bcml-kernel-source
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> okok
<till__> i really don't know about that technical terms. makes it a bit difficult to form the right questions and don't understand everything you said. But it is great help so far. i get those 3 packages now and install them
<wxl> yeah let me help you with that
<wxl> here's dkms https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms
<till__> need a lot of time. because typing on the smartphone, moving the files, then switch to the laptop and so one :)
<till__> but works fine so far
<wxl> libc6-dev https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<wxl> get a bluetooth keyboard :)
<till__> have one. was too lazy to get it. my fault
<wxl> go back to that linux page to get linux-libc-dev
<wxl> it's built from the same source package
<till__> got it. and then the dkms
<wxl> here's dkms https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms
<till__> dkms benötigt gcc :( get that one also
<till__> when i search for "gcc" it gives me a ton of results. how do i know which one i need?
<wxl> sorry i'm at work till__ and was on the phone https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults
<wxl> you want the deb file for just gcc
<till__> i really appreciate it. your work is much more important then my questions
<wxl> as an exmaple https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gcc_6.1.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<till__> depends on gcc-6. when i try to install this it showed me 7 more depencies. puuh. i cannot finish this today. :(
<till__> but your help was great. i really appreciate it
<till__> wish a good night. thx a lot for the help
#lubuntu 2016-10-04
<diego11> hi all
<tbnbuddha> hi. i think i crashed my package management. whenever i try to install something it end up with "ldconfig not found". Solutions i found via the web are all not working so far. anyone got a suggestion?
<tbnbuddha> ls
<leszek> tbnbuddha: please can you give a concrete detailed error message
<leszek> or is it just ldconfig not found ?
<tbnbuddha> i throws me just this error message
<tbnbuddha> it
<leszek> tbnbuddha: that sounds like a broken system. Is the package libc-bin installed ?
<tbnbuddha> it is but when i try to reinstall it it says ldconfig is missing :)
<tbnbuddha> the was also a message that a package is broken. did not not which one it was but i think it was libc6 or libc-bin, one of those
<leszek> tbnbuddha: it seems libc-bin is broken as it contains ldconfig. Which version of Lubuntu ?
<tbnbuddha> some kind of 14.xx
<tbnbuddha> how can i check this?
<tbnbuddha> i am a beginner on linux
<leszek> tbnbuddha: lsb_release -r as terminal command should show you the version
<tbnbuddha> 14.04
<leszek> tbnbuddha: then download the correct package for your architecture 32bit (i386) 64bit (amd64) from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/libc-bin
<leszek> and install it by doube clicking on the deb file downloaded. That will hopefully bring back ldconfig which allows you to repair the rest of the system
<tbnbuddha> ok i  will try that
<tbnbuddha> the package manager told me thatz there is no "lintian" available and i should install it with apt-get. If i try that it says "ldconfig" not found
<tbnbuddha> when i try to install the downloaded libc-bin package
<tbnbuddha> isn't it an option to just open the package with a package manager and copy the ldconfig out of it?
<leszek> tbnbuddha: can you force install it with dpkg --force-all -i /path/to/the/debfile.deb
<tbnbuddha> i try that
<tbnbuddha> he does it but ldconfig is still missing after that
<tbnbuddha> when i try to install "make" after that for example with apt-get
<tbnbuddha> or when i try to do "apt-get -f install"
<leszek> tbnbuddha: hmm... /sbin/ldconfig does not exist ?
<tbnbuddha> yep. it is  there
<tbnbuddha> it is not there
<tbnbuddha> sorry
<tbnbuddha> i installed without i-net connection because wifi wasn't  detected automaticly
<tbnbuddha> after i tried to install needed packages after it, it ended like this
<tbnbuddha> in the evening i have a second pc when i am at home. then i can create a new usb stick to install it freshly. seems to complicated to fix this without
<leszek> yeah needs some digging around what actually is broken overall
<tbnbuddha> but lots of thanks you guys so far. i appreciate it
#lubuntu 2016-10-05
<Capum321> hello, installed samba and smb.conf doesn't have security = user anywhere, neither as commented line
<Capum321> is this correct?
<tsimonq2> Capum321: #ubuntu is probably the best place for that :)
<Capum321> thanks
<kagani> wow.
<kagani> that hellstorm documentary is horrifying.
<tbnbuddha> hi. i am trying to setup a laptop with lubuntu but i run into so much problems. But i guess maybe my laptop is damaged. For example my wifi isn't working (driver issue i read about it) so i use a smartphone with tethering. but after around 20 seconds the connection always shut down. when i restart tethering on my phone i have another 20 seconds. and so one. what can be the reason for this?
<wxl> tbnbuddha: stupid question, but is the phone using wifi?
<tbnbuddha> yes
<wxl> tbnbuddha: does turning off the wifi radio on the phone help it at all?
<tbnbuddha> mmh then i have no internet connection at all. it might sound stupid on you, but i just use my smartphone with wifi
<wxl> tbnbuddha: the problem may be that wifi is fickle :(
<tbnbuddha> is the wifi and the tethering related to each other?
<tbnbuddha> i am in my flat and i almost never have connection problems when i use my smartphone
<wxl> admittedly, i wouldn't expect the problem to happen every 20 seconds
<tbnbuddha> it is also everytime the same amount of time until the connection is interrupted
<tbnbuddha> it is almost excactly the same time period
<wxl> have you looked at logs to see if there may be something clearly happening?
<tbnbuddha> logs on the laptop?
<wxl> yeah and if not there on the phone
<wxl> but those are likely much harder to get to
<wxl>  /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg would be where i'd start
<tbnbuddha> mmh on the phone i don't even know where to find logs. but ok i can take a look into the logs on my linux on this laptop
<wxl> what you can do is "wattch" both logs while you start the tethering and then wait 20 seconds
<tbnbuddha> i take a look
<wxl> tail -f /var/log/{syslog,dmesg}
<wxl> do that in a terminal
<wxl> then hit enter a couple times to make a clear break
<wxl> then start the tethering connection up
<tbnbuddha> oh yeah there are some error messages. i try to paste them
<wxl> !pastebin | tbnbuddha
<ubottu> tbnbuddha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jirido_> Lubuntu rules!
<tbnbuddha> i installed that pastebinit now. did i just need to use "| pastebinit" at the end or how it is done?
<wxl> tbnbuddha: correct. so you could concievably do the `tail -f /var/log/{syslog,dmesg} | pastebinit` and it SHOULD work but you may have to kill the process rather than ctrl-c'ing. not sure.
<wxl> tbnbuddha: or you could just select relevant lines and put them in a normal paste
<tbnbuddha> where do i get the url and how could i stop the process?
<LuMint> what's this pastebinit? where do I find the script?
<LuMint> atm i use gist-paste
<tbnbuddha> apt-get install pastebinit
<LuMint> ok
<LuMint> thx
<tbnbuddha> where do i get the url from to post? and how can i end the process?
<tbnbuddha> ctrl c might not be the solution, or?
<wxl> tbnbuddha: in a seperate terminal just do `killall tail` and the former terminal should spit out the url
<tbnbuddha> ah ok will try that
<tbnbuddha> and the url?
<wxl> tbnbuddha: see the latter clause of my last post :)
<tbnbuddha> ah sorry. my fault
<wxl> np
<wxl> i'm doing about 100 things at once so you're lucky i got it right at all XD
<LuMint> wxl: ctrl+c won't work?
<wxl> LuMint: it may. it also may issue an exit code that kills the stream. just not sure.
<tbnbuddha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280857/
<tbnbuddha> the problem was in the end the connection is interrupted
<tbnbuddha> so i have to start tethering again that the paste is transferred with working connection
<wxl> at what point did the connection actually stop?
<tbnbuddha> i need to take a look. i started tethering. then i run the command.
<tbnbuddha> anywhere in the middle it should have stopped
<wxl> i'd do it the other way around and watch the time closely
<tbnbuddha> then i run tethering again to stop the pasteit command
<tbnbuddha> i think 19:30:42 should it be
<tbnbuddha> there are some error messages that sound like that
<tbnbuddha> i think more and more my laptop is damaged. it also does not shutdown or restart correctly.
<wxl> it seems that ModemManager has a serial time out and that's what causes the changes
<tbnbuddha> this is a fresh 16.04 lubuntu installation
<tbnbuddha> what could be the cause of that?
<wxl> although NetworkManager also core dumps, which is strange, too
<wxl> i am honestly not sure. i'd have to dig around and see if this is a common problem
<tbnbuddha> wxl i appreciate your help very much. it is so good how you help people
<wxl> what i will say is that we share this same infrastructure with Ubuntu. i think if you might have better luck getting to the cause of this problem if you open your search to a wider audience. would you mind asking at #ubuntu and see if they have any insight?
<tbnbuddha> i get more and more the feeling it is a serious hardware problem
<wxl> i wouldn't necessarily jump to that conclusion. it's possible, but not certain
<tbnbuddha> sure i will try that. i really need that laptop and could not afford to buy a new one right now :(
<wxl> you might try doing a memory test on it. you can do that at the grub start up menu (hold down shift when booting)
<tbnbuddha> ok this is a good idea
<wxl> tbnbuddha: those serial time outs start at line 116
<wxl> tbnbuddha: NetworkManager core dump occurs on line 149
<tbnbuddha> mmh ok. i try to test the memory first then i ask in the ubuntu channel
<tbnbuddha> thx a lot for your help so far
<wxl> np
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<tbnbuddha> you already are a huge help
<wxl> good luck my friend ;)
<tbnbuddha> thank you :)
<tbnbuddha> mmh i don't have a grub menu when booting. so holding down shift has no affect. or did i something wrong? i just have installed lubuntu freshly. no other os on it
<tbnbuddha> ah ESC is the key. seems they changed that
<tbnbuddha> there is no memtest entry in my grub menu. can i start it from the grub command line?
<tbnbuddha> ubuntu website shows no command for that in the command list for grub
<tbnbuddha> seems i need to install it via apt-get first
<tbnbuddha> mmh already installed :(
<wxl> tbnbuddha: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bkm> hello, folks. linux-generic kernel dependency problem? Is this a known issue? installing the latest alternate lubuntu installer from a thumbdrive.
<wxl> bkm: please elaborate
<bkm> wxl: on install it says cannot install kernel, see /var/log/syslog or console 4. those show that the kernel has dependency problems
<wxl> bkm: what specfic problem?
<bkm> wxl: meaning you want the messages on console 4?
<wxl> bkm: yep
<bkm> wxl: linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (/ 4.4.0.31.33); however: Package linux-image-generic is not configured yet.
<bkm> the / should be an =
<wxl> bkm: that's very strange. is this the daily version?
<wxl> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.19.28 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wxl> based on the above, i'd suspect not
<wxl> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wxl> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.96.104 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<bkm> don't think so, i may have the *.iso on my desktop
<wxl> you don't know what version it is?
<bkm> wxl: lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> bkm: did you check the hashes?
<bkm> no
<wxl> bkm: you should start with that. otherwise you may have download and/or copying issues.
<bkm> wxl: thx.
<wxl> bkm: as you can see by looking at the release notes there are no known bugs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> no known RELATED bugs i mean
<wxl> bkm: also looking at the above linux-image-generic for that version should be 4.4.0.38.40 so that's strange too
<bkm> wxl: yeah, noticed
<swift110> hey guys
<wxl> swift110: ok
<bkm> wxl: similar error with lubuntu-16.10-beta2-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> bkm: and you checked the hashes?
<wxl> bkm: i question you because i've installed all of these, as have others, and we have not run into such problems.
<bkm> wxl: i used the zsync option which claimed to have checked the hashes
<wxl> bkm: these are also fundamental problems. everyone in ubuntu would likely have them, too.
<wxl> bkm: what install media did you use?
<bkm> i dd'ed the iso to a thumb drive.
<wxl> and did you check the hashes on the drive?
<bkm> no
<wxl> well then i'd advise you do that
<wxl> copying can create problems, too
<bkm> wxl: right, thx
<bkm> wxl: but the exact same problem?
<wxl> bkm: seems weird, but again, it's been tested by others with no such problems
<bkm> wxl: /target/boot seems to have filled up.
<wxl> bkm: how small is your drive?
<bkm> wxl: my /boot partition is ~22 Mb. Drive is large.
<wxl> bkm: did you partition it as such?
<bkm> wxl: yes
<wxl> bkm: in that case, i think we've got a PEBKAC. XD
<bkm> wxl: yeah. be nice for a message saying that writing to that partition is impossible rather than just blundering on until some obscure error, but it's something i should have thought of.
<wxl> bkm: admittedly, that's reasonable. feel free to file a bug against debian-installer.
<bkm> wxl: many thanks for your suggestions.
<wxl> bkm: happy to help. let me know if you need anything else. :)
<bkm> wxl: either firefox not to consume all resources until the window manager freezes or for chromium not to blow up. other than that, lubuntu has been great on both lean and mean machines
<wxl> bkm: fwiw i use proper chrome. there's also xombrero if you want something really light
<wxl> bkm: i've never bothered with such things but you could probably re-nice firefox to make it behave better. maybe.
<wxl> bkm: however, most likely is gobbling up memory.
<wxl> bkm: there is cgroups http://serverfault.com/questions/344181/nice-for-memory-management#344187
<bkm> wxl: actually, with chromium, i was never able to input text. i have tried different chromes, but was never able to rely on it. i think i tried re-nice, but eventually, i would have to restart the window manager. yes, memory seems worse than processor. i like that chromium has different pieces to kill, but text entry...
<wxl> bkm: there's also ulimit/timeout http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44985/limit-memory-usage-for-a-single-linux-process
<bkm> wxl: great! i have not been doing much with computers lately, so i am trying to regain my vocabulary and see what has happened while i have been absent.
<wxl> bkm: as for chromium, you might want to check and see if you're running ibus. it used to cause all sorts of headaches.
<wxl> bkm: see also bug 1307648
<ubottu> bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser does not accept keyboard input with iBus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307648
<bkm> wxl: great!
<n-iCe> hello wxl here?
<wxl> n-iCe: yep
<n-iCe> does lubuntu makes everything for a ssd installation?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> i mean you can do an ssd installation but it's not a requirement
<wxl> there's nothing special to do, really
<n-iCe> really what about noatime
<n-iCe> trim
<wxl> those are common kernel features
<n-iCe> I just bought a laptop who has a ssd 250GB and a sata hard drive with 500GB
<n-iCe> so I want to make sure I do the best configuration
<wxl> last time i installed on an ssd i just installed
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> awesome, will actually ubuntu and lubuntu do the same?
<wxl> as far as the kernel is concerned, yes
<n-iCe> or should I go to Ubuntu
<n-iCe> or nothing to worry about in lubuntu?
<wxl> they're both the same in terms of installation, really
<n-iCe> ok, awesome.
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<n-iCe> swap is not needed anymore, right
<n-iCe> for me
<wxl> as long as you have the memory
<n-iCe> 12GB
<wxl> probably enough :)
<wxl> if you're really worried about it you could put swap on the hard drive
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> so, lubuntu should go ok
<n-iCe> right
<wxl> yup
<wxl> i've run lubuntu on as little as about 256KB
<n-iCe> would you put  / and boot in ssd and home in the sata?
<wxl> not good for modern browsing, but it works!
<wxl> that's really a personal choice but i'd probably want to use the ssd as much as possible
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks going to reboot into lubuntu hold on
<swift110> ssd's are awesome
#lubuntu 2016-10-06
<n-iCe> Ok, Im here
<n-iCe> wxl: lubuntu live
<wxl> :)
<n-iCe> ;lets start the installation
<n-iCe> all in ssd
<n-iCe> are you sure, right
<wxl> absolutely
<wxl> i work in a company that drives mostly ssds
<wxl> all running some ubuntu flavor or another
<n-iCe> https://s11.postimg.org/mgikqnolf/2016_10_06_000722_1366x768_scrot.png
<n-iCe> does it look ok to you_
<wxl> nothing amiss as far as i can see
<n-iCe> whats amiss
<wxl> wrong
<n-iCe> ok!
<n-iCe> awesome, let-s do it
<n-iCe> warning baout swap
<n-iCe> about swap, wxl would you create swap?
<wxl> nope
<n-iCe> with 12GB ram?
<n-iCe> o
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> installing!!
<n-iCe> thanks wxl
<n-iCe> you always so helpful
<wxl> np
<n-iCe> Sorry abou all the noob questions, but this is a new laptop, and I have never used a ssd
<n-iCe> So I want all the best
<wxl> all good
<wxl> follow those links i gave before as they have some good suggestions on stuff you can do after the fact
<n-iCe> you think lubuntu will use, the full hardware power?
<wxl> what do you mean?
<n-iCe> I mean, will lubuntu take advantage of the full laptop hardware?
<wxl> i'm sure it will
<n-iCe> since lubuntu is usually for old hardware or low resources
<n-iCe> awesome!
<n-iCe> omg
<n-iCe> the installation finished
<wxl> lubuntu is also really nice on new machines :)
<n-iCe> what the fuck
<n-iCe> WTF
<wxl> !language | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * n-iCe laughs
<n-iCe> How could I possible live without a ssd?
<n-iCe> dammit
<n-iCe> ok, rebooting in my new OS
<wxl> calm the language down buddy :)
<n-iCe> God bless sdd's
<lxle_tux> hi - does anyone know how to change the default terminal from uxterm to xterm?
<n-iCe> hi lxle_tux
<n-iCe> first install xterm
<n-iCe> then, menu - preferences - default applications, set it to xterm
<lxle_tux> n-iCe: already installed
<lxle_tux> n-iCe: is there a trick to making the setting take effect? I changed the default, but the panel launcher is still launching uxterm
<lxle_tux> i'd rather not logout and back in...
<n-iCe> log out
<lxle_tux> n-iCe: didn't work... thanks for trying, i'll have to dig into why later
<lxle_tux> n-iCe: i did check the setting again after logging back in to make sure it was still set, and it is
<lxle_tux> n-iCe: I dug through the configuration files for lxpanel and found that it was calling /usr/share/applications/panterm.desktop which listed uxterm as the terminal
<lxle_tux> i changed that to xterm and logout/login and now it works
<n-iCe> awesome
<lxle_tux> thanks for the help
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. I'm on 16.04 and I've having trouble getting the wecam working. It works on guvcview, but not on firefox or chromium. Can anyone help?
<ChrisWere> It's really hard to sell Linux when stuff like this is a pain to set up.
<n-iCe> wxl: I have a issue network manager is not showing the wireless ap's
<n-iCe> any idea?
<wxl> n-iCe: what wireless card? use `lspci -nnk` and it will tell you the pci id as well as the driver (kernel module)
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23285351/
<wxl> ooh is that integrated wifi? wow
<n-iCe> what, is it bad?
<n-iCe> what's the problem, tell meee
<wxl> i've never encountered this device
<wxl> it seems iwlwifi does support it
<wxl> i just can't find much info about it
<n-iCe> is it true that lubuntu uses a debian kernel?
<wxl> well *ubuntu basically takes everything downstream from debian
<wxl> the lubuntu kernel is the ubuntu kernel
<wxl> which is not necessarily exactly the same as the debian one, but it most likely is
<wxl> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<n-iCe> I see
<wxl> the version number there is not appended with anything so it's unmodified from upstream
<n-iCe> so it will not work in ubuntu
<wxl> i didn't say that. it should work fine
<wxl> as i said it seems that driver is the right driver
<n-iCe> so, should I go for Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> problem is, that is now showing the networks, wifi works.
<wxl> i would ask in #ubuntu and see if they can offer any avice
<n-iCe> thanks
<wxl> for your edification, n-iCe here's an example of a package that has been patched twice by debian, thus the -2 at the end of the version number:
<wxl> !info lxqt-common
<ubottu> lxqt-common (source: lxqt-common): Common files for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-2 (xenial), package size 3258 kB, installed size 4607 kB
<wxl> whereas this one has been patched once by debian and once by ubuntu this the -1ubuntu1 at the end of the version number:
<wxl> !info lxde-common
<ubottu> lxde-common (source: lxde-common): LXDE session manager and configuration files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 793 kB, installed size 961 kB
<wxl> to put the nail in the coffin, here's a package patched oncce by debian and twice by ubuntu so we have -1ubuntu2 at the end:
<wxl> !info libfm4
<ubottu> libfm4 (source: libfm): file management support (core library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 117 kB, installed size 387 kB
<wxl> argh i meant
<wxl> !info libfm4 yakkety
<ubottu> libfm4 (source: libfm): file management support (core library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 117 kB, installed size 387 kB
<james1138> Hello to the group! Software question. Anyone work with (or knows someone who works with) Pinta Image editor?
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> how to configure samba file share to a ntfs partition?
#lubuntu 2016-10-07
<rambling_dan> just installed lubuntu for the first time :)
<rambling_dan> loving it so far
<rambling_dan> anyone know a good sound mixer? my sound is a bit on the low side
<pantato> hi i adjusted an option for my usb hid  in/etc/modules now my lubuntu is stuck at a prompt when i try to boot up
<pantato> anyone know how i can get past it and fix it?
<wxl> pantato: more information is required. what did you adjust? when "stuck" does the mouse move, will it accept input, can you get to a VT, etc?
<C06> Hi all
<C06> I upgraded my lubuntu from 14 to 16
<C06> I am facing nividia driver error 0000:0a:000.0 11801a2
<C06> Then it's getting into emergency mode
<C06> How to resolve this error
<C06> Anyone on
<lynorian> !nomodeset |C06
<ubottu> C06: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lynorian> will at least get you a desktop
<C06> Actually it's getting into emergency mode and asking root password
<C06> Still it got stucked
<C06> Into emergency mode. Any suggestions
<C06> Ubottu,
<lynorian> C06, did grub get stuck in emergency mode?
<C06> Yes I think so. I am selecting Ubuntu kernel after that it's trying to load then it's getting into emergency mode
<lynorian> C06, did you remove a disk from a desktop or something or are you booting with less disks than normal
<C06> In emergency mode by giving root password I can get into my system cli
<C06> 72gb space is there
<C06> Any logs can I check lynorian..
<lynorian> C06, I meant like you physically pulling drives out of a desktop
<C06> Noap it's my laptop.. nothing I did in my hardware lynorian
<lynorian> C06, hmm then not sure what is causing it
<lynorian> maybe boot into a live session and reinstall grub?
<C06> Oh ok ok sure I ll try that one..
<C06>  Anyway thanks lynorian
<tbnbuddha> hi. i have a fresh installation of lubuntu and got some error messages on screen when loggin in. One: Config_libfm_Home_Lubuntu "Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory ...." In the directory path there is a letter capitalized instead of normal. that should be the error. how can i find out which  config file i need to edit to solve this? anyone a hint for me?
<electricmilk> How do I add an internet shortcut to my desktop in Lubuntu?
<electricmilk> I'm trying to do this with firefox by the way and really struggling.
#lubuntu 2016-10-08
<pantato> hi
<pantato> I am trying to get my microphone to work in Counter-Strike. Counter-Strike just uses whatever the default system microphone is. My microphone is on my webcam. My microphone works if i open Audacity and set it to my usb device, but it still does not appear to change the system's default microphone device. Anyone know how to go about this?
<bq> how to take screenshot in lubuntu?
<LuMint> bq: scrot
<LuMint> bq: or sudo apt-get install xfce-screenshoter, or whatever.
<pantato> so lxce is openbox based?
<pantato> lxde*
<wxl> pantato: lxde tends to imply openbox, but it's not a requirement. i use awesome.
<Jbmorris289> Joined with Pidgin currently on Lubuntu. :/
<Jbmorris289> ;)*
<Argh_> Good afternoon
<tsimonq2> Argh_: having a problem? ;)
<tsimonq2> (going off of your nick)
<Argh_> I have a merc board and I cannot seem to get the keyboard to work.  I am using Lubuntu 16.04
<tsimonq2> LuMint: s/apt-get/apt/
<Argh_> do I need to put in that command?
<tsimonq2> no, I was pinging someone else there
<Argh_> sorry specifically the numberpad
<tsimonq2> Argh_: I don't know what a merc board is, could you provide more details?
<Argh_> it is a gaming keyboard
<tsimonq2> does it work on Ubuntu?
<LuMint> tsimonq2: yeah, that's easier. I also tend to use just apt these days
<tsimonq2> LuMint: :)
<LuMint> tsimonq2: I've been told it's only in mint that apt combines apt-get, apt show, apt-cache etc.
<Argh_> I haven't tried ubuntu I jumped to lubuntu because it is an older computer
<LuMint> even though I've also been told it was the case in Debian and Ubuntu, too
<LuMint> tsimonq2: that's why I recommended apt-get, I wasn't sure
<tsimonq2> Argh_: if it's an Ubuntu problem, then it's a driver problem, but if it's Lubuntu, then I should be able to help you
<tsimonq2> LuMint: nope, that's not the case
<Argh_> ok.  I am unsure where to start
<tsimonq2> Argh_: get an Ubuntu Live USB image, reboot into that, and tell me if it works
<tsimonq2> I'll be afk for like an hour, be back
<Argh_> ok give me a bit
<Argh_> How will I get back into this chat?
<Jbmorris289> Argh_: What client are you using?
<Argh_> not sure what you mean by client. I am using lubuntu 16.04 is that what you mean?
<Jbmorris289> You coul just leve it on, unless you have to disconnect(in that case You can do what you did to get here)
<Jbmorris289> could*
<Jbmorris289> I mean,
<Jbmorris289> What program are you using to connect to this chat
<Argh_> slimjet
<Jbmorris289> Slimjet. ah
<Argh_> sorry I wasn't sure if that was directed to me :)
<Jbmorris289> Meaning you're using the web irc client
<Jbmorris289> Basically just do what you did before to get here again
<Jbmorris289> If you're leaving ^
<Argh_> ah ok
<Argh_> well I was thinking I would use another computer that I have a kvm for and see if that works.
<Argh_> it did not work in ubuntu either
<Argh_> the numbers above they keys work fine just not the number pad
<Argh_> did I loose you jbmorris289?
<Guest31473> I have lubuntu 16.04.  I have a merc gaming board and I am unable to get the numberpad on my keyboard to work. I have tried to load ubuntu on another computer using the same keyboard and it doesn't work there either
<Guest31473> and I have no idea what I was supposed to do to verify the nickname Argh LOL
<Guest31473> I tried running a few commands as suggested for other keyboards where the numberpad wasn't working but it didn't seem to help either
<GRRRRRR> I have lubuntu 16.04.  I have a merc gaming board and I am unable to get the number pad on my keyboard to work. I have tried to load ubuntu on another computer using the same keyboard and it doesn't work there either I tried running a few commands as suggested for other keyboards where the number pad wasn't working but it didn't seem to help either
<Guest73473> GRRRR
<Guest73473> What does it mean I "failed to identify"
<Guest73473> anybody here?
<Need> hello?
<tsimonq2> Need: hello :)
<Need> I was hoping to get some help.
<tsimonq2> ask away :)
<Need> I have tried a few time to get help but nobody answered :)
<Need> my number pad isn't working on my keyboard.  They keyboard is a merc gaming board, I am using lubuntu 16.04.  I tried to install ubuntu on another computer to see if it would work with a standard install, it didn't
<Need> I have tried running some other solutions but they have failed, so.  I will take any suggestions :)
<tsimonq2> oh you're Argh
<tsimonq2> :D
<Need> hehe yes :) but it wouldn't let me have my name back
<tsimonq2> Need: at this point, if it didn't work in Ubuntu, hop in #ubuntu
<Need> do I just type join # ubuntu?
<tsimonq2>  /j #ubuntu
<Need> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> Need: no problem :)
<Need> Is there a way to get a more "option" version for the keyboard and mouse menu?
<Need> the reason I ask is they gave me a link that gives an option not available in lubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/539769/numeric-keys-not-working-after-upgrading-14-04
<lynorian> Need yes lxinput the default input changer in lubuntu but you could maybe install another one or there is probably a config file to edit but installing unity control center would allow that but would be really heavy but I do not know of a more lightweight solution
<Need> lynorian, did you look at the link by chance?
<lynorian> Need I did
<lynorian> The screenshot is shown for the unity control center is the graphical program or maybe gnome control center don't know the exact package name
<Need> hmm   have you a way I can change that or is putting in unity the way to go?
<Need> the setting is what I am after :)
<lynorian> need I don't know
<Need> shoot hehe
<lynorian> this is not my expert area I have a fairly standard us keyboard layouts so don't end up having theese problems
<Need> well I guess I can always purge it :) gotcha.
<lynorian> I don't know if mate would have a similar setting in the GUI
<Need> what is mate?
<lynorian> another desktop environment much lighter than unity
<Need> forgive me for my ignorance.  So Unity is gui for the desktop?
<Need> in moron terms :)
<lynorian> for one desktop environment
<Need> how would I install mate?
<Need> if you have time :)
<lynorian> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Need> Sweet!  off to read, may be back later :)
<lynorian> although installing everything will end up with a ton of programs in menu
<lynorian> you can do it but it does not mean you should
<Need> oh
<Need> lol
<Need> If I may ask, what do you use?
<Need> I guess the better questions is what should I use.  Let me get you the specs
<Need> HMM.. that gave me to much. haha
<Need> Pentium D 3.2 8 gigs of ram
<lynorian> not sure unity would run well on a pentium D
<Need> ok
<Andymc> I installed Lubuntu on UEFI mode successfully yesterday but messed up today when adding a third OS. I had to reformat but now I can't get Lubuntu to install in UEFI mode. I'm doing exactly as I did yesterday. Using unetbootin, windows 8, USB stick. What can I do?
<Andymc> I restored my main OS from a disk and doing exactly as I did previously, but this time windows skips over the USB even when I manually tell it to boot from that device
<Andymc_> What can I do?
#lubuntu 2016-10-09
<pantato> IRC is so dead
<tsimonq2> pantato: then don't use it
<graters> Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16)
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24 (Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16))
<graters> Tenured prof losing his position for controversial views. Major news.
<graters> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24 (Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16))
<pantato> tsimonq2: thanks
<girlinrogue> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JKdO1zW24 (Prof. Tony Hall suspended without pay at University of Lethbridge (10/5/16))
<pantato> I'm trying to change the color of my panel to black, and my theme is nightmare,
<girlinrogue> Defend academic freedom. FREE PROFESSOR ANTHONY HALL.
<pantato> and I tried the "system theme" setting for panel appearance and it's silver. Then I try custom color (with opacity) and no matter what color I choose it just is clear
<pantato> anyone know?
<pantato> nvm, got it
<pantato> I'm having an issue whenever I trigger my microphone, like if I test it in an app or if I trigger it in my game, my computer lags for a moment. I'm thinking about installnig the realtek drivers for it here:
<pantato> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<pantato> should I screw with that?
<pantato> but I'm afraid of screwing things up
<pantato> I'm having an issue where if I have pulseaudio installed, i experience lag when i trigger my microphone or if I adjust my audio settings and it's really annoying. But if I have pulseaudio removed and i'm using ALSA, I cannot set my USB Webcam microphone as my default microphone device and as a result it does not work in many different programs. Anyone know which would be easier to solve? The ALSA issue or the pulsea
<lejocelyn> hi guys, I just installed Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on a computer but I have a weird issue (Also, the sound doesn't come out yet). The icons aren't displayed
<lejocelyn> I'd like the icons's back :(
<LuMint> lejocelyn: icons where
<LuMint> lejocelyn: right click on the desktop, desktop settings, advanced, use desktop as a folder
<anotheryou__> Hi. The indicator applet pannel shows newly launched things multiple times
<anotheryou__> skype appeared 4 times, Fcitx more than 10 times...
<anotheryou__> any Ideas what'? going on?
<Capum4321> hell, how kdeconnect affects a lxde distro like lubuntu?
<Capum4321> ops
<Capum4321> hello
#lubuntu 2017-10-02
<n-iCe> hi
<pablo_> Hello! Using Lubuntu 16.04. I have a window that is way too big and doesn't fit on the tiny screen of a school laptop (1024*600). I can move it while pressing the Alt key but... Is there a way to force resizing?
<pablo_> I already tried changing the base font size, from 11 to 9, with no luck.
<n-iCe> pablo_: resize from corners
<wxl> pablo_: one option is to make the app maximized via openbox http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<n-iCe> I would resize from corners
<n-iCe> wxl: don't you?
<wxl> n-iCe: depending on the size of the window, no
<n-iCe> I have done it, with alt move to the corner and start rezising
<wxl> n-iCe: pablo_ is looking for an alternative to that
<wxl> there is a <position force> option
<wxl> couple that with <size> and you're set
<wxl> if you want absolute control, at least. otherwise, maximized will do the trick.
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> anyway I'm not using lubuntu right now
<n-iCe> I moved to Debian with i3, since I needed to sell my laptop, and I'm using an old one with old hardware.
<n-iCe> Which I'm not sure lubuntu will run smooth.
<wxl> i'm pretty sure it will.
<n-iCe> better than my current configuration
<n-iCe> ?
<wxl> why not?
<n-iCe> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz
<n-iCe> 1GB RAM
<n-iCe> Well, Debian netinstall with i3, is pretty slim
<wxl> you do know you can use i3 with lubuntu, right? not like openbox is very heavy weight
<wxl> 1GB is a LOT for lubuntu
<wxl> there's net install options for *ubuntu, too
<wxl> the wiki documents some ultralight options
<wxl> but if you like old packages, debian is pretty nice XD
<n-iCe> htop says is using 100MB RAM
<n-iCe> is it good?
<wxl> is what good?
<n-iCe> did not even think in using lubuntu :/
<n-iCe> wxl: http://paste.debian.net/988729/
<wxl> n-iCe: i've run lubuntu on 256MB.
<n-iCe> whooot
<n-iCe> with lxde?
<wxl> which is to say those numbers you show are perfectly achievable
<wxl> yep
<n-iCe> oh my
<n-iCe> and if I use i3 will even be more lightweight, right
<Notsonoble> recently?
<wxl> it's not fast on a modern browser running javascript etc., but that's true of anything
<n-iCe> 11:23 < Notsonoble> recently?
<n-iCe> good question
<wxl> i doubt i3 is much lighter
<wxl> i use awesome and it's not much different
<n-iCe> i3 against lxde?
<n-iCe> you say there is no much difference?!
<wxl> not really, no
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> Will try it right now
<n-iCe> So, lubuntu .iso?
<n-iCe> Or any netinstall?
<pablo_> @n-iCe @wxl, even maximized, it wont show the buttons that are in the lower part of the window, and there is no scroll bar. Corner resizing only allows me to make it bigger, but there's a minimum size. Maybe it's a problem of the application. Made with QT5, if that matters.
<n-iCe> wxl: is this ok? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> pablo_: try my suggestions with openbox and the <position> and <size> options. the link i gave gives you the basic syntax and there's a link in there that shows a commented config file showing you how to deal with the specific qualities
<n-iCe> wxl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> n-iCe: yep, but if you want the lightest possible, you can use the mini.iso
<n-iCe> is ok?
<n-iCe> ok yes!
<wxl> n-iCe: and actually i'd recommend the alternate installer if you don't use the mini.iso
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<n-iCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<n-iCe> yes exactly, I'm there.
<n-iCe> By the way, how much RAM would you set for this system?
<wxl> why not use it all?
<n-iCe> sorry?
<wxl> you CAN limit it to as little as 256MB, but as i said, a modern browser with javascript running will be slooooow
<n-iCe> 256MB of RAM?
<wxl> yes
<n-iCe> I can set a partition with plenty RAM, that's not a problem.
<n-iCe> The think is, with 1GB RAM, how much swap will you give.
<wxl> partition?
<n-iCe> Oh, sorry, I wrote RAM, I was saying swap.
<wxl> are you talking about disk space or RAM?
<n-iCe> Sorry, my bad.
<n-iCe> sorry, sorry, how much swap would you give to the system.
<wxl> oh well everyone has a different attitude about swap
<wxl> but i'd suggest using a swap file personally. double RAM is a good rule of thumb
<n-iCe> swap file?
<wxl> yep
<n-iCe> I read partitions are better
<wxl> > oh well everyone has a different attitude about swap
<n-iCe> i SEE
<n-iCe> 2GB then?
<wxl> yep
<n-iCe> awesome, done, mini.iso is in my usb
<n-iCe> do I have wireless.tools in that mini iso?
<pablo_> sorry, computer crashed.. couldn't read messages after " wxl: is this ok? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<wxl> it definiately has the capacity to do networking
<wxl> pablo_: try my suggestions with openbox and the <position> and <size> options. the link i gave gives you the basic syntax and there's a link in there that shows a commented config file showing you how to deal with the specific qualities
<n-iCe> wxl: awesome
<n-iCe> brb
<n-iCe> booting in lubutnu minimal
<wxl> > pablo_: one option is to make the app maximized via openbox http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<n-iCe> Im in my phone
<n-iCe> Wow detected my wireless with no problem
<n-iCe> I have internet so fast
<n-iCe> Damnit
<n-iCe> wxl so debian are really old packages?
<n-iCe> It working fine
<wxl> n-iCe: the whole point behind *buntu is providing the LATEST packages from debian. in other words, their stable lags behind our stable.
<n-iCe> https://photos.app.goo.gl/JCLZ1AP2PffyxD0a2
<n-iCe> By the way
<n-iCe> Im installing ubuntu right?
<n-iCe> Im using defaults partitions is it ok?
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1336/how-is-ubuntu-different-from-debian
<wxl> of course it's ok. but you have the option to change it if you want
<n-iCe> Awesome installing base system
<n-iCe> Thanks again wxl
<n-iCe> https://l3net.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/cmp-all4.png
<n-iCe> Have you seen that
<n-iCe> Done, booting into minimal
<n-iCe> Uhm, is taking more time than usual
<n-iCe> And is not booting
<n-iCe> It is stuck here
<n-iCe> https://photos.app.goo.gl/orF4IFEsS9f9VlMp2
<n-iCe> Any idea wxl
<alex___> hello
<n-iCe> Hi
<alex___> heeelp my
<n-iCe> ask
<pablo_> Thanks wxl, will try later.
<n-iCe> wxl: is using more ram
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> wxl: ?
<wxl> n-iCe: did you do the mini.iso or the alternate? if the former, which packages did you install?
<n-iCe> mini
<n-iCe> installed alsa, pavucontrol, xorg, i3, irssi and firefox nightly build
<n-iCe> also gparted
<wxl> but you started with ubuntu-base or lubuntu-desktop, or what?
<n-iCe> ubunu base
<n-iCe> mini.iso
<wxl> did you compare the ram usage of the individual components to your debian set up?
<n-iCe> just compared at boot
<n-iCe> and normal use
<n-iCe> ubuntu reaching the 800MB
<wxl> > individual components
<n-iCe> easily
<n-iCe> wxl: might be because de ubuntu core is bigger than the debian core?
<wxl> n-iCe: don't jump to assumptions until you've looked at the individual components
<n-iCe> how
<n-iCe> I'm checking the general memory
<wxl> `ps`, `top`, etc.
<n-iCe> I check top says 900MB ram in use
<wxl> `top`, just like `ps` can give you a total but it's primary purpose is to breakdown how all that memory is allocated
<n-iCe> htop is what I used
<n-iCe> wxl: and all feels slower
<wxl> but you can't draw conclusions until you look at the reality of it
<wxl> for example, maybe firefox is slower? i don't know. you have to look rather than using conjecture
<n-iCe> I take my conclusion of what I'm experiencing
<n-iCe> well I'm doing the same, exactly the same that I used to do with debian
<n-iCe> firefox, irssi
<n-iCe> nothing much more
<wxl> and what is the memory usage of each application compared to one another?
<n-iCe> no idea
<wxl> that's what i've been suggesting you look at
<n-iCe> I don't have the other os installed anymore
<n-iCe> I removed debian of course
<wxl> then it's hard to draw conclusions, except to say that something is different.
#lubuntu 2017-10-03
<likemindead> Lubuntu is amazing.
<likemindead> My old Lenovo 3000 N100 is running great now!
<hebl> Hi. Unfortunately changed my screen resolution to an unsupported resolution. Now i only have unreadable noise on my screen when i boot. Is there a config file i can change from console to revert to standard resolution?
#lubuntu 2017-10-04
<Kali_Yuga> how do I change the color of the clock in lubuntu?
<Kali_Yuga> got it
<ArMedic> Would anyone be so kind to point me where to fix my taskbar settings like they came by default.  I have attempted to add the spacer settings back but my clock and stuff just dont look right
<ArMedic> Or perhaps ticking the stretch box i just noticed fixed all my woes..nevermind. sorry.
<zak> hello guys
<Guest95252> i have a problem with my lubuntu
<Guest95252> when i log in in gui, the screen turns black then tell me to relog again
<leszek> Guest95252: sounds like a permission error. Anything in the ~/.xsession-errors log?
<tanatovago> how  make resolution screen to 1024x768 ?
<tanatovago> quir
<tanatovago> quit
<lapold> hi all
<user______> hi every one
<user______> there is problem in lubuntu 17.04. It need to be fix. When sb is installing Tribler(latest version deb* pack from their website) by gDebi..gDebi...return massage witch information:" dependency error.. can not be fulfilled(done).python-wxgtk2.8"I supose this is error newest python library witch is pre-installed witch older.
<user______> Sb know hpw to fix this? install? older? pls...inform about that lubuntu developers..and makes update/upgrade
<wxl> user______: gdebi doesn't always take care of dependencies ahead of time, so you may have to manually install. also you might have a conflict based on other packages. for this, `apt install -f`
<user______> Hi thank you for response.
<wxl> user______: further more if it's not from canonical repos, you could go to the software provider (tribler) for support
<user______> Tribler website on facebook is..so anachronic..the latest post is from 2014
<wxl> that's beside the point
<wxl> obviously, you can hold canonical/ubuntu/lubuntu responsible for supporting something they provide
<wxl> !info python-wxgtk2.8 zesty
<ubottu> Package python-wxgtk2.8 does not exist in zesty
<wxl> ^^ there's your problem
<wxl> the package explicitly requires that but it's not in the repos
<user______> Ok..thank you. I will try contact. But..I have clean installation of 17.02 Lubulintu..i think there is no conflict. I has reinstalled python library from source to the latest version and conflict is still..
<user______> I know I know
<wxl> well it's requiring the package
<wxl> you could try to open the package, remove the dependency, rebuilt the .deb and install that
<wxl> and maybe you'll get lucky XD
<user______> I was reading article about tribler..and I'd like to test this funny app. I was thinking that is popular in student society.
<wxl> never heard of it
<wxl> it looks like it's packaged for trusty:
<wxl> !info tribler trusty
<ubottu> tribler (source: tribler): Python based Bittorrent/Internet TV application. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.2.0+git20130731.149555fa-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1240 kB, installed size 6624 kB
<wxl> which is interesting because so is the required library:
<wxl> !info python-wxgtk2.8 trusty
<ubottu> python-wxgtk2.8 (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 3426 kB, installed size 20533 kB
<wxl> it's in debian unstable but it appears to have no maintainers
<wxl> the control file does list a maintainer though: paulliu@debian.org
<wxl> you can try ask them for help
<user______> Ok thank you for your attention. I will ask sb on Lubuntu/ubuntu facebook forum...Maybe someone had such a problem and solved.
<wxl> i think you are unlikely to have much luck that way
<user______> Second..do you know some other packet manager like gDebi?
<wxl> the issue is that it's incompatible with the version of the OS you're running
<wxl> by design, apparently
<wxl> you can either rebuild the package to remove the dependency (maybe), use the right version of the OS (trusty), or contact the people that can provide support. in particular, paul liu did the packaging for tribler apparently, so that would be the way to go
<wxl> the fact that there's no real support for it does suggest that maybe it's not as popular as you think
<user______> Thank you i will try to write to him
<user______> The program is interesting and worth doing
<user______> Thanks a lot for your resonse and help. For every one ..who want to try install this app..pls try how to do it.
<user______> Thank you!!!!
<a3rpha22> hello
<a3rpha22> any one there ??
<a3rpha22> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> user______: if you're still there, here's your fix-- use the alpha version https://www.reddit.com/r/tribler/comments/5shyto/debian_install_fails_with_the_message_cannot/
<a3rpha22> can i use the dd command to burn the iso file to a usb flash drive ??
<a3rpha22> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/archlinux.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress
<user______> So to install Tribler on 17.02...have to download dev from here https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/python-wxgtk2.8/download
<user______> i will try does it works
<user______> and i will write does it solve the problem
<user______> I think to add old repo 14.02 to new repo 17.02
<genii> There is no 17.02
<genii> And no 14.02
<fvd> Sb who want install Tribler...torrent witch onion trassing..mechanism..must download and install packet from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=python-wxgtk2.8+&op=   before they download deb package from tribler website...Instalating tribler.dbi..by gDebi...but before you have to install odler python 2.8 library from adress in link
<fvd> Guys..interest Tribler..it is very good app..
<fvd> Guys..look on tribler..!!! https://www.tribler.org/
<fvd> Recomen that!!!for study and fun.
<fvd> https://www.tribler.org/
<fvd> https://www.tribler.org/
<fvd> https://www.tribler.org/
<krytarik> fvd: No advertising.  Please leave.
<fvd> enjoy!!!
<fvd> ok sory
<fvd> sory but I only recomend sory
<fvd> I was writing about because I was trying install it on 17.02...and I have found solve method so I want do share this
<fvd> Just only from that.
<fvd> Enjoy
<fvd> but why no advertising? when the app is good and no...popular why not advertising? I think many people want ude it.
<fvd> FOSS idea free open software - for that.
<genii> Because the channel is for support. It's off-topic and somewhat spammy also
<fvd> Ok Ok
<krytarik> Flooding even.
#lubuntu 2017-10-05
<fdfv> For Lubuntu admin of this chat room. If sb will ask about problem witch installation some package deb* by gDebi, and the problem will be that..instalation need some missing files(files are not avaliable in present repo(17.02) becouse are in older version(14 trusty repo).I have found sole this problem. You just too need go to the sites: https://pkgs.org/ there are all missing deb files. I am wrting becouse some guys told that it is near
<fdfv> This is not advertisment. I have problem witch tribler(secure p2p). You can check that method is working. You can download install file from: https://www.tribler.org/download.html and instal by gdebi..and first missing files download from
<fdfv> and first missing files download from..https://pkgs.org/download/python-wxgtk2.8 and other in the same way. Its all guys...if sb will ask about the same problem...witch otcher files..deb you ..share them this method.
<fdfv> Regards
<n-iCe> wxl: hi
<n-iCe> ubuntu is not going to keep 32bits systems, are you guys gonna do it?
<n-iCe> since lubuntu is desgined for old computers or old hardware, mostly 32bits, have you consider that?
#lubuntu 2017-10-06
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Yep
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: We're keeping it.
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: We said something on Twitter on 9/28: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/913532513234096128
<n-iCe> but is it going to be oficial?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<n-iCe> since ubuntu will not keep it, and you grubs stuff from ubuntu
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Only Ubuntu *Desktop* is dropping it
<tsimonq2> Every other flavor and us is keeping it
<n-iCe> oh ok
<tsimonq2> s/is/are/
<murii> Where is the location of man's directory?
<zap0> hi,  i recently did a software update....   it rebooted.    and now it wont start
<zap0> it seems to get as far as  doing some query with the wifi...
<zap0> i have booted a usb-live  lubuntu ok
<zap0> how do i fix the one of the HDD ?
<leszek> zap0: you need to figure out what is causing the issue. So what the culprit is
<leszek> if its just a newer kernel lubuntu saves a list of installed kernels even older ones in the bootloader. So maybe try booting an older kernel
<zap0> ok.
<zap0> so how do i go about doing that?
<zap0> i have the live ubuntu up and running.
<leszek> zap0: go to the bootloader by rebooting
<zap0> ok;   what key is that?      F1? f2?   F8 ?
<leszek> usually it should appear on its own. Though if you only have lubuntu installed it might skip the grub bootloader. So pressing escape or shift should do
<zap0> ok.
<zap0> got to grub..  theres a huge list of (i'm guessing) kernel images..   blah blah 4.10.0-33-generic.. in batches of 3..  1) -- 2) upstart  3) recovery.   and then older 4.10.0-(less than 33)
<leszek> zap0: exactly
<leszek> try one of the older ones and see if it works with them
<zap0> do i go for the latest one in recovery mode;  or   the previous version?
<zap0> tried older one;  that's got the same weird  issue..  it's stuck trying to reset the graphics mode (i'm guessing)..   it goes between a screen with a cursor and the text log..  over and over again
<leszek> zap0: sounds like a driver issue to me
<leszek> do you have to happen anything proprietary installed?
<zap0> it's a netbook..  it's been running fine (without any hardware changes) for over a year..  i've upgraded thru about 6 versions of lubuntu..   nothings changed.
<zap0> the problem started a few days ago when i did that regular  software upgrade thing (just updates the installed stuff)
<zap0> i have no propretiry stuff.   i don't do any kernel level stuff at all.
<zap0> i have tried doing some arduino coding from it.... so maybe (big guess) it has a USB driver for that?!?!     that's the only thing i can think of
<zap0> never had issues with it though.
<zap0> is there some feature where i can roll back recent  updates?
<leszek> zap0: if you did not do any btrfs snapshot then no
<leszek> zap0: would be nice to know where the issue is. Can you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chilaka> I am trying to install lubuntu 17.04 desktopt version(32 bit) through virtual box."ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1" error is ocuuring when I select the timezone as chicago
<chilaka> Can you please help how to resolve this issue
<leszek> chilaka: is this only a cosmetic problem or are there real problems?
<chilaka> It is not allowing me to move further
<chilaka> If I continue with this error, installation is getting crashed
<chilaka> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzmmEQ8rBtV
<chilaka> I am not able to share the screenshot
<redwolf> try to use imgur
<chilaka> can you please let me know how can i do that
<chilaka> i need to upload the screenshot of the error
<wxl> copy/paste
<mmarconm> chilaka, https://imgur.com/
<chilaka> https://imgur.com/QQOioCX
<chilaka> Thank you
<chilaka> I uploaded the screenshot of the error i am getting
<redwolf> ah perfect. I see it now.
<chilaka> :)
<redwolf> that error happens for two reasons: 1. the installer is corrupt (download failed). 2.  that bug happened before and it's being fixed
<redwolf> something related to EFI
<mmarconm> chilaka, are u using usb boot or dvd to install lubuntu ?
<chilaka> dvd
<chilaka> i installed virtual box first and then downloaded the lubuntu desktop 17.04
<chilaka> i am following this site to install : https://dwheelerau.com/2014/01/25/setting-up-a-lubuntu-virtual-machine-with-virtual-box/
<mmarconm> chilaka, this install on screenshot is a virtual m, or real machine ?
<chilaka> its in virtual machine
<mixfmredfox> Hi guys. help with advice I installed today LUBUNTU 17.04 near with Windows 7 encountered such a problem when I run LUBUNTU then the port does not work, the indicators are not lit, nothing at all, how I can not connect, when I restart the PC on Windows, the same situation happens, the network card does not work no signs of life (although in fact everything is fine-tuned, and working before installing Linux) found the solution to
<mixfmredfox> I pull out the PC and do a BIOS reset (clrcmos)  then when you start Windows everything works, everything is as usual, and when I run Linux, everything will repeat and such a problem was observed in other Linux destructives (Ubuntu, Linux Mint,) tell me what the problem can be and how it can be solved thank you in advance
<as2330> hele me
<yusu> i am new to Linux. How do I install Lubuntu on my Pc that is already running Ubuntu 14.04 and crashes Firefox multiple times during any browsing session?
<wxl> yusu: if you're trying to "fix" firefox by doing that, i'm not sure it will happen, unless your issue is that you're running out of memory
<yusu> I am not out of memory. I have 69 gigs and 2gigs ram
<wxl> then the issue probably lies in firefox itself somewhere
<wxl> did you try using a new profile?
<yusu> no, how do I do that? I tried updating The ubuntu but it doesn't allow me to do so.
<wxl> do `firefox -ProfileManager` and make a new profile and use it
<yusu> ok i will try that. if it is not successful can I come back to you?
<wxl> sure btu you can also do #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<yusu> ok. Thanks, will keep you posted.
<rivermonk> hiyas, Lubuntu kids
<rivermonk> question:  I have been using the 32bit Ubuntu release for several year, with outstanding results.  Since Ubuntu is dropping 32bit, which flavor do I need to get?  Xubuntu? Lubuntu" Mint?
<wxl> we have no intention of removing 32 bit, so use lubuntu
<wxl> we are the ONLY flavour that focused on older machines, so we will be the last one to drop it
<rivermonk> thanks for the reply.  and is Lubuntu somehow "better" than Xubuntu (I have heard they are also not dropping 32bit)?
<wxl> well yeah totally better
<wxl> in the same way that green is better than blue
<wxl> (which is to say *I* think it's better, but i can't promise the same for you)
<rivermonk> yeah, I figure it is apples and oranges.  not sure how to make the decision
<wxl> lubuntu is unique (objectively) in that we specifically target older models so we make decisions based on whether or not it remains lightweight
<wxl> if you are not limited on resources, that may not be a need, but it can still be a benefit
<wxl> both builds are inheriently lighter weight, but lubuntu is more constrained over all
<wxl> for example, we don't include open office, but include abiword
<wxl> frankly, i loathe abiword and it pales in comparison to libreoffice (sorry didn't mean to say open office) but requires more memory and disk space which is not a reasonable assumption for our target market
<wxl> so when i install lubuntu, i install libreoffice. done.
<rivermonk> not familiar with abiword.  open/libreoffice is still available for download, right?  my resource limits are not so much HDD space, as RAM (2GB max) and (presumable) bus speed
<wxl> yes
<wxl> and actually that's a fair amount of RAM
<wxl> lubuntu can run on as little as 256MB
<wxl> but again, a lighter weight footprint will allow you to do more
<wxl> that said, i'd advise lubuntu
<wxl> also, i really like it :)
<wxl> i run it on a machine that i could easily run anything on. i don't NEED it. but it works well for me
<wxl> i mean lubuntu doesn't have a bunch of desktop effects, but that doesn't really add to my productivity, so that's a simple "compromise" to make
<rivermonk> may just have to give Lubuntu a try on a donated (previously MS Windows Vista-blechch) mini-laptop.  I appreciate your opinion
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> feel free to come back here if you have any questions or concerns and we can help you sort them out
<wxl> there's also the mailing list (see the topic)
<rivermonk> with the next LTS coming out 18-04, will Lubuntu follow in a few months, ya think?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> Lubuntu (and Xubuntu and Kubuntu and all the other flavors provided by Canonical) *IS* Ubuntu, just modified. So we work on the same schedules
<wxl> i.e. all those flavors some out at the same exact time
<rivermonk> sweet.  I'll give L a try.  haven't heard about K, guess I'll try and research that flavor, as well
<wxl> it's definitely heavier weight
<wxl> waaaaaaay more feature rich, but you pay for it
<wxl> you can think of it like this: regardless of your windows system, assuming they build for each version, you can run any software
<wxl> but xp is definitely lighter than 10
<wxl> we're more like xp and kubuntu/ubuntu are more like 10
<wxl> the analogy fails in that xp is old whereas lubuntu is not. it's just simpler by design
<rivermonk> yeah, I agree, I still miss the simplicity of XP... but not the networking difficulties
<wxl> then i think you'll be very much at home with lubuntu
<rivermonk> oic your point
<wasabi> test
<tsimonq2> wasabi: test 1 2
<wasabi> newly installed Lubuntu on old machine and Abiword flashes like epilepsy
<wasabi> 2 gb RAM on some weird 64bit single-core Intel
<soundee> I have a problem with graphics drawing to button labels in praat speech analysis program
<soundee> I guess you should see the screenshot. I am using lubuntu 16.04 with compton as a compositor. The problem occurs also without any compositor
<soundee> https://imgur.com/a/YYK6L
<tsimonq2> wasabi: It's fixed in 17.10, fix is coming for previous releases
<korn788> hello i can't get my wifi working in 17.04 i can see it in the term but not showing up in networkmanger
<korn788> it was working just fine in kali linux
#lubuntu 2017-10-07
<soundee> what is the best place to ask about intel graphics and standby issue in lubuntu 16.04
<explorer7> Hi, I'm new & just downloaded lubuntu 17.04 to a flash drive (i think). How do I check to make sure I did it right? What do I do first to bring up the OS/desktop?
<kaue> alguém?
<Guest22484> me ajudam
<Guest22484> eme ajudem
<Guest22484> aa
<Link>  Are the changes in 17.10 out yet?
<Link> Changelog*
<tsimonq2> Link: Not yet
<tsimonq2> Although that's not a bad idea ;)
<toi200> test
<tsimonq2> toi200: test 1 2 3
<toi200> hello, can i ask something about lubuntu
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toi200> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FinKsu> I'm editing the Wiki page for Lubuntu. What is the release date for Lubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark?
<tsimonq2> FinKsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<FinKsu> So, it gets released on the same day as main Ubuntu 17.10?
<pleia2> yes
<FinKsu> Thanks
<Pyhxter> hi
<Pyhxter> Can anyone tell me how ican open lubuntu from a usb.
<Pyhxter> no.??
#lubuntu 2017-10-08
<FNGbxNY> does anyone know how to upgrade from 14.04.5 LTS to 16.04.3 LTS ---> remember this is LUbuntu
<tsimonq2> FNGbxNY: Use the GUI :)
<tsimonq2> FNGbxNY: Or, something like this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<FNGbxNY> @tsimonq2 -- tried the gui and the ''do-update..." --failed spectacularly -- almost lost my 14.04LTS system
<korisnik> good morning
<abe> hi i have this problem whit updates
<abe> Err:1 https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu zesty InRelease                    Connection timed out after 120001 milliseconds Err:2 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease                        No se pudo conectar a 192.126.204.35:3128 (192.126.204.35), caducó el tiempo para conexión Err:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security InRelease                  No se pudo conectar a 192.126.204.35:3128 (192.126.20
<abe> Err:1 https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu zesty InRelease                    Connection timed out after 120001 milliseconds Err:2 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease                        No se pudo conectar a 192.126.204.35:3128 (192.126.204.35), caducó el tiempo para conexión Err:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security InRelease                  No se pudo conectar a 192.126.204.35:3128 (192.126.20
<abe> i dont get it
<hoshimeguri> hi guys, so uh, i currently have a problem here:
<hoshimeguri> i'm running lubuntu 16.04.2 on intel pentium n3700, 4gb ram and 128gb ssd
<hoshimeguri> i don't know why, but whenever i go to youtube and start playing video, it either lags so bad or plays the video smoothly for less than 10 minutes, then the computer would come to a complete stop
<hoshimeguri> i did not have this problem when playing a 1080p mkv file with bitrate around 3000kbps
<hoshimeguri> i've tried tinkering with intel_max.cstate, didn't solve the problem. neither did using the intel microcode.
<hoshimeguri> on some occasions, the computer won't even reach the login screen after booting. sometimes it also crashes when i'm only compiling some .tar.xz files. i'm pretty sure the system files shouldn't be corrupt because sudo debsums -cs didn't output anything after i ran it
#lubuntu 2018-10-01
<lubot> <ctisme> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/kTDlGQFC/file_4155.png
<qwexer> hey everyone
<qwexer> \quit
<qwexer> has anyone had an issue with creating users on a psql server giving the error "could not change directory to "{path}": Permission denied"?
<qwexer> just installed lubuntu on this laptop, and installed a fresh postgresql, never had an issue with my setup before
<qwexer> never mind, I was able to solve over in postgresql
<lubot> ZebedeeBoss was added by: ZebedeeBoss
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Hi everyone - Quick question.  Why is nvenc now not installed when nvidia drivers are installed like it was in 18.04 ?   Nvidia drivers installed via the ppa - OBS Studio insalled and yet nvenc is not available in OBS.  Check Discover and ffmpeg is not installed ?
<wxl> for PPA's you should seek support of the maintainer of the PPA
<wxl> they should be assumed to be unsupported
<wxl> well, by Ubuntu
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> hmmm it worked flawlessly in 18.04 - will test other 18.10 bases
<wxl> what's the PPA URL?
<wxl> i bet it's a problem with the PPA
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> command I used  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<wxl> where did you get that from?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> from this website https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<wxl> how did you get there?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> google search
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well
<wxl> there's your problem
<wxl> from that URL:
<wxl> "This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here"
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Just curious as it has worked flawlessly for me for a long long time
<wxl> that's irrelevant, really, i'm sorry to say
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> will uninstall and see what stock drivers do
<wxl> what package is nvenc from?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> it's part of ffmpeg and usually had to be built until 18.04
<wxl> where did you get it from?
<wxl> !info nvenc
<ubottu> Package nvenc does not exist in bionic
<wxl> also no packages with nvenc in the filename
<wxl> so probably another ppa
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> nvenc is just the term for nvidia encoding
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> no it was not a ppa - install any 18.04 buntu and it is there working ootb including lubuntu
<wxl> so you're saying it's already packaged in the ffmpeg in the repos?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> it is in 18.04 yes
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> but on this fresh install ffmpeg is not even installed ?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> according ot discover anyway
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I guess I should install ffmpeg - lol
<wxl> if that's a requirement for you, sure
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> just unusual its not installed by default - it used to be
<wxl> so did LXDE XD
<wxl> the question is this: what DOESN'T work because it's missing?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok well it installed and OBS still does not have nvenc as an option
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> let me reboot - bbiab
<wxl> its not windows man
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Lol well don't scaling did not work until rebooted
<wxl> well you might need to manually reload modules but i doubt you need to reboot
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok following reboot still not there - hmmm - let me try stock nvidia - but I am doubfull
<wxl> again, i'd talk to the provider of those drivers
<wxl> something may have changed in what they did
<wxl> or perhaps they don't really provide sufficient support for the development release yet
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> possible
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> time will tell
<wxl> or asking
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok so back on stock nvidia and still nvenc is not there - will investigate further and report back findings
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> update - nvenc is not working in kubuntu 18.10 either
<lubot> Dave was added by: Dave
<lubot> <Dave> Hey guys, i hope this is the right forum. I just tried to install the 18.10 beta an got a Python related error
<lubot> <Dave> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/7p8wfYE.jpg Here it is. Any ideas what i could do to fix this?
<hateball> Dave, 18.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<hateball> hmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @hateball [<hateball> Dave, 18.10 is in #ubuntu+1], No, not on the Telegram side.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu+1 is in https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<hateball> oh
<hateball> Sorry for spreading false information, it was not my intention
 * hateball hasnt kept up
<lubot> ZebedeeBoss was removed by: ZebedeeBoss
<lubot> <Dave> Thank you! Will ask that question there :)
<lubot> Muhammad Safri Dzalfaiz was added by: Muhammad Safri Dzalfaiz
<plujon> I would like to resize my chrome window to exactly 1280 x 600 before I take a screenshot.  How can I do this?
<lyorian> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Contents is used internally by lubuntu do you need help to modify the xml of openbox and then run openbox --reconfigure after creating a keyboard shortcut
<lyorian> plujon: ^
<plujon> lyorian: Thanks; so, create a keyboard shortcut for resizing to exactly 1280 x 600, then invoke that shortcut?  I wonder if the keyboard shortcut part can be eliminated...
<wxl> you can set your app to a specific size http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<wxl> go to the <applications> section here https://git.icculus.org/?p=mikachu/openbox.git;a=blob_plain;f=data/rc.xml;hb=master
<wxl> basically, you would have something like:
<wxl> <applications>
<wxl>  <application KEYTYPE="KEYVALUE">
<wxl>   <size>
<wxl>    <width>1280</width>
<wxl>    <height>600</width>
<wxl>   </size>
<wxl>  </application>
<wxl> </applications>
<wxl> you'll have to read the applications page on how to get those KEY bits
<wxl> tl;dr use obxprop
<wxl> you can use as many values as you want like:
<plujon> wxl: Thanks.  Doesn't seem to affect an already open window...
<wxl>  <application KEY1="KEYVALUE"
<plujon> I'm kinda surprised there's no generic linux / X11 way to do this.
<wxl>               KEY2="KEYVALUE">
<wxl> etc.
<wxl> and yeah like lyorian you'll need to restart openbox for it to hit go
<wxl> that said you can use wmctrl in a more general way
<wxl> you'll want to start with `wmctrl -l`
<wxl> add -G if you want to see the existing information
<wxl> then do `wmctrl -r <WIN> -e gravity,X,Y,width,height`
<wxl> you can read in the man page about possibilities for <WIN> but the name should do the trick
<wxl> like "chrome" alone will likely do it, even without proper casing
<wxl> TIL wmctrl is not compatibile with all window managers (doesn't work in kwin)
<wxl> hm, it's supposed to tho....
<plujon> wxl: Thanks; wmctrl -r 0x0320001a -e 0,1,1,1280,600 # works for me
<wxl> good plujon :)
#lubuntu 2018-10-03
<plus2equalsme> Anyone able to help troubleshoot a BCM wireless card? I've already looked at ubuntu's wiki on the topic, as well as some exhaustive (but sometimes conflicting) guides on the topic
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> that's typically the best source of info
<wxl> if you need further help, gettimg me the identifying info would be a good start
#lubuntu 2018-10-04
<plus2equalsme> wxl it's a bcm4321 (14e4:4328 rev 03)
<wxl> plus2equalsme: and which kernel?
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> kernel driver
<plus2equalsme> Um, whatever is standard for a 64-bit fresh install of 18.04
<wxl> are you currently using
<wxl> follow the instructions and you'll see it
<plus2equalsme> Oh, um, stand by, not at that machine
<wxl> the instructions you need are here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<wxl> basically the bcmwl-kernel-source package will do the trick
<plus2equalsme> yes, I'm running the bcmwl-kernel-driver
<wxl> it lists that as the module
<wxl> cuz that's weird
<plus2equalsme> yeah, not so much wxl it scans available networks but never actually connects to mine, instead it asks for the password every minute or 2, even after I input it
<wxl> have you checked other networks?
<plus2equalsme> Yeah, that's why I'm in chat, trying to figure it out. I don't have the passwords to join any of the other networks it picks up (except for my "guest" network, didn't think to try that one, it DOES have a simpler password on it though)
<plus2equalsme> I will go test on that machine in a few and see what happens with the guest network
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> if that fails, uninstalling that and trying broadcom-sta would be the next step. failing that, install the upstream packages which will be much harder
<plus2equalsme> Just in case, are there guides for installing the upstream packages? I'm fairly new to *nix so need some guidance
<wxl> only the ones they provide
<wxl> so not beginner friendly
<plus2equalsme> I understand.
<plus2equalsme> I'm going to set away and go test now. Thank you
<wxl> oh yeah this involves actually compiling the kernel module
<wxl> you don't want to do that XD
<wxl> shoot it would probably a better use of your resources just to buy some cheap usb wifi adapter!
<plus2equalsme> That's why I gave up on freebsd, which was the FIRST *nix I tried on that machine, came down to compiling the kernel, and couldn't find enough info on it to make me comfortable trying it
<plus2equalsme> true that, I'd have to get a hub too though (it's a mid2007 macbook!)
<plus2equalsme> anyway, gonna go test
<wxl> good luck!
<plus2equalsme> alright!!!!!! connected to the guest network no problem. So, now I know the problem would appear to be in my security setup on the primary network
<plus2equalsme> either the access control, or the too complex password, would be my guess. Which do you think I should start with?
<wxl> plus2equalsme: i'd be shocked if it was the password. although if you've got some special characters that might be a thing
<plus2equalsme> it
<plus2equalsme> it's one I have left over from the old wep passphrase days (kept the password it generated so I wouldn't have to reconfigure a couple of devices when I upgraded the router years ago), so it's a very long hex string
<plus2equalsme> except, I may have celebrated early, I'm on the network, but not getting out to the internet
<wxl> might be a router/isp issue still
<plus2equalsme> oy, turned off access control, and already I've got someone trying to get into my network
<wxl> h4x0rzzzz!
<plus2equalsme> yup
<plus2equalsme> the odd thing is, looks like they've been previously allowed
<plus2equalsme> need to go check something
<plus2equalsme> ok, really weird, looks like I'm gonna have to do some more research on this
<wxl[m]> Hmm? You think it's the router?
<plus2equalsme> it might be the router, it is on it's last legs, tends to randomly deny internet to 1 or 2 of the several devices I have attached
<plus2equalsme> I just don't have the funds to replace it right now
<plus2equalsme> (if I did I'd go get a cheap desktop system to do what I'm trying to get the aging macbook to do as well)
<plus2equalsme> could also be that I've got a rpi running a local dns for webdev purposes
<plus2equalsme> will, sigh, probably not the router
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: awake?
<wxl> i'm sure he's not
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx wxl
<wxl> what do you need?
<lotuspsychje> i still got that lubuntu double network icon on 18.04 installs
<wxl> yeah he mentioned that the other day and that he'd fix it
<wxl> he explained it to me and i found it weird
<wxl> haven't investigated further
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<lotuspsychje> i know ive seen some earlier bugs for that
<wxl> but i guess there's a non-network maanager icon that's also sometimes a network icon
<wxl> which is different than earlier bugs when we actually had two nm panel items
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<wxl> either way the issue is one two many panel icons
<lotuspsychje> auto updates are on so np :p
<wxl> right click on both of them.. what do they say they are?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> oh wait, updates fixxed it
<wxl> oh heh maybe he did fix it
<lotuspsychje> only 1 after reboot now
<lotuspsychje> if you see him awake, let him know ok
<wxl> k
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<wxl> hey lotuspsychje were they the same visually?
<lubot> Pradeep_Rwes was added by: Tele_Launda
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Hello everyone I'm new to linux so i was thinking to make a dual boot
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> I created a 40 gig partition  free space for lubuntu
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> But in the installer
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> It is showing like this
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/7EPjwLA.jpg
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> Showing the entire hardrive as 1.7 tb ... Where in ... Windows partition table it is like this
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/bZIUr2e.jpg
<leszek> seems like the partitions might be dos format and not gpt and that does not allow more than 4 primary partitions
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> K thank u
<lotus|NUC> wxl: yes both icons similar
<lotus|NUC> wxl: and when connecting a network, both simultaneous turn
<lotus|NUC> that happened on the lubuntu 32bit 18.04 iso from the website
<lotus|NUC> cant recall if previous install was 64bit or 32bit
<lubot> Pink_Teddy was added by: Pink_Teddy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<AuroraAvenue> Pradeep_Rwes this guide shall halp with partitions, [updated 15 months ago] https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<lubot> Mahdis was added by: Mahdis
<lubot> <Mahdis> Hi all, I am currently trying to run a live image of lubuntu on an old machine with atom processor and it takes about 5 minutes each time to boot up! It there any where that I can get support (even paid) to edit the image to a lighter version so it boots up faster?
<wxl> @Mahdis what are the specs on this machine? which version of Lubuntu? why not use the installed image rather than live?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mahdis [Hi all, I am currently trying to run a live image of lubuntu on an old machine w …], For paid support you can call +1 (866) 280-1433 or email support@altispeed.com but if you want to save a few pennies we can certainly help you here. :)
<lubot> <Mahdis> Thank you Simon! I will definitely come back here after I discuss it with my team.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mahdis [Thank you Simon! I will definitely come back here after I discuss it with my tea …], Excellent, thanks for coming by.
#lubuntu 2018-10-05
<lubot> <Pradeep_Rwes> @AuroraAvenue [<AuroraAvenue> Pradeep_Rwes this guide shall halp with partitions, [updated 15 m …], Thanks bro I'll have a look
<me1t> Hello, I am having trouble getting XRDP to work. VNC works fine. Here is my log output from xrdp-sesman.log, https://bpaste.net/show/71d5a1b1287b  using Lubuntu 18.04
#lubuntu 2018-10-06
<kunta> Hi everyone
<kunta> I'm trying to format a USB drive using Gparted. It appears to have 29.10GB of unallocated space (32GB drive) and when I try to create a new partition it asks to create a partition table first - but whenever I try and do that the following errors appear (for both GPT and msdos table types ) : 1. Libparted error - Input/output error during write on /dev/sdc | 2. Could not stat device /dev/sdc - no such file or directory.
<kunta> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<lubot> AceHW was added by: AceHW
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @AceHW
<lubot> <AceHW> Don't mind em
<wxl> you aren't still awake are you @TheWendyPower?
<wxl> added @TheWendyPower so land away but if you need help, say the word…
#lubuntu 2018-10-07
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/10/07/add-monitors-in-mirror-to-lubuntu/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii Everyone. I am a new comer here. I would like to contribute to the lubuntu project. Can someone guide me on how to get going?
<ilyaigpetrov> The_LoudSpeaker: if you are a coder then you may ask on #lubuntu-devel
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not a coder. I am learning to code . I am basically a distrohopper who has tried many operating systems but I liked lubuntu very much. So I would like to contribute to it. I am willing to learn if required.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Go to lubuntu-devel. There are a lot of things to do, not only coding
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah Thanks, I joined it and asked there.
<LargePrime> weird question.  have a old laptop and a USB hub.  attach hub to laptop and realtek 8821AU to the hub.  lubuntu will not see the wifi adapter.  please advise
<LargePrime> perhaps i should ask in ubuntu
<LargePrime> 8812AU
<ilyaigpetrov> LargePrime: does it work if you connect it directly without the hub
<lubot> <Slider1> If I have an ssd not alligned is a big problem ?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/FnVggti.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> When i try to install the last Lubuntu 18.10 daily iso...
<LargePrime> ilyaigpetrov, it works once you install the drivers
<LargePrime> because realtek
<LargePrime> ubuntu dkms fixed it
#lubuntu 2019-09-30
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys what's the networking command line utility to check for wifi connections?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I ask because it won't re prompt me to enter in a password though I now know it was a user entry on my part
<tomreyn> nmcli?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Im just in an LxQt session right now with the system tray connections open but if I try to reconnect it won't re prompt for the password since it seems like it saved the wrong password
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah not that one that just displays the connections
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Im looking for the ncurses based one
<tomreyn> it also has an editor.
<tomreyn> ah nmtui then i guess
<tomreyn> though if you dont need CLI you can also use nm-connection-editor
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cool nmtui it is
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks tom!
<tomreyn> yw samuel
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just got back home and my laptop never remembers my Wi-Fi ha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So that helps a ton. Hope you're doing well .
<tomreyn> i am, thanks :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just got done packing stuff for the final move and finally flew back to the new place this morning. What a week ha. But I'm glad to be back south. Been loving it so far.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope you have a great rest if your night btw.
<tomreyn> oh you moved. i'll have to do that in a few months, too.
<tomreyn> enjoy your rest of night, too, mine ends pretty soon.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah where you moving to?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I moved to Tennesee from New York.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Everything about it is better honestly but I'll need to get a car sooner than later in Dec
<tomreyn> i'll move within Berlin
<tomreyn> new york -> tennessee, this feels like opposites to me, but i'm not really into it.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah more like NYC to Nashville
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah nice Berlin for like a job?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I know they have a lot of tech companies out there
<tomreyn> it's just where i live.
<tomreyn> and yes, there is a good amountof tech companies here
<greinbold> morning
<eli_> уу
<eli_> прием
<CrazyTux> is Lubuntu lxqt stable?
<CrazyTux> can it be used on production machines?
<lubot> <roheve> exit
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/NmCeFuL.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. I could not connect Lubuntu 19.04 to this network.  But with Ubuntu it's very easy to connect...
<c|oneman> ugh, 802.1x
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes we will include in 19.10 network-manager-gnome for more "complicated" configurations
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can install it in 19.04 but you will end up with 2 tray icons. You will need to disable nm-applet from autostart
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I installed Wpa_gui on Lubuntu 19.04, but still couldn't connect
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [you can install it in 19.04 but you will end up with 2 tray icons. You will need …], Ok. Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didn't know wpagui, but apparently it's only for wpa, network-manager-gnome is also helpfull for VPN connections. Only downside is that it's not QT, but you will only use it for configuration purposes, so, not so many times.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> However, I will take a look at wpagui, it might be worht a try
<Gusj> Hello there, My Toshiba Laptop with Lubuntu does not recognize keyboard and trackpad, dmesg lists both devices booting up but also says this after: '4.564143] i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port'  Does someone know how to force it to activate?
<Gusj> Here is the result of dmesg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zDWbX6Jy6p/
<wxl> Gusj: 18.04?
<Gusj> wxl: Hi, yes Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Gusj> Been wrestling with this for a week now, and have not been able to make it work.. Its like the kernel is not loading them, they appear on a dmsg, but not after when i do 'xinput list' both laptop keyboard and trackpad with in the bios, I updated the bios bvefore i installed lubuntu, from 1.10 to 1.40 in steos, have tried many thins, broken the sys one time and had to resinstall
<Gusj> I have been able to isntall and work with EXT USB kybrd and mouse
<Gusj> The laptops keyboard and trackpad work in the bios, but then something happens they don't in lubuntu, samething hapepend when I installed ubuntustudio before lubuntu
#lubuntu 2019-10-01
<wxl> Gusj: i've seen some kernel module problems in i8042 in and around the version in 18.. might want to try 19
<Gusj> @wxl Ahh thank you, you mean updating, right?
<wxl> Gusj: not in lubuntu, as the desktop environments and applications are two different environments.
<Gusj> @wxl I first installed ubuntustudio 19.05 and was advised to go to 18.04, so that is why when I installed Lubuntu I went for 18.04, the problems where in both, if I understand correctly the underlying architecture is quite similar right?
<wxl> Gusj: the linux kernel, which is equal in both, is where the problem lies
<Gusj> @wxl maybe I am not understand you correctly, sorry could you explain further?
<Gusj> I filed a formal bug in ubuntu to try and see if it happens to someone else with this configuration..
<wxl> Gusj: hardware problems are the most difficult to track down and get the least amount of activity. i wouldn't have a lot of hope. you might be able to help it out by actually trying out the newer system.
<Gusj> @wxl  but in ubuntustudio 19.04 the problem was the same ones..
<wxl> Gusj: this same problem or something else?
<Gusj> @wxl same ones, laptop keyboard and trackpad do not work, they work perfectly in the bios, not in the OS
<Gusj> @wxl  the kernel sees the keyboard in the xorg log, and then has it as a webcam for some reason..
<wxl> Gusj: you might want to try the beta of the newer version (19.10)
<wxl> Gusj: also you might want to try *Ubuntu* (not Studio, Lubuntu, or any other flavor) 16.04 to see if the problem existed on an older version
<Gusj> @wxl and can I upgrade from the 18.04 I have, Yes I could do that but at the moment the laptop is being used by my wife writing her thesis, with external keyboard and mouse of course, So I cannot wipe it again, have done that a couple of times already with the installs and one I broke of Lubuntu
<wxl> Gusj: then i'd advise coming back when she gets it done
<Gusj> Here is the Xorg.0.log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZYZyDyR4/
<Gusj>  line 306 sees a keyboard, then line 403 has the webcam as a keyboard
<Gusj> @wxl since the laptop is from 2013, aprox, that us why I thought Lubuntu would be better suited for it
<Gusj> ] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: TOSHIB" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)
<Gusj> [    29.685] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
<Gusj> [    29.685] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
<Gusj> [    29.687] (II) event11 - TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: TOSHIB: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
<Gusj> [    29.687] (II) event11 - TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD: TOSHIB: device is a keyboard
<Gusj> @wxl That is where it assigns it to the webcam for some reason, it sees it first 100 lines up, it also sees it as a video bus
<Gusj> @wxl I am really loving Lubuntu, that is why I wanted to see if I can make it work, I think maybe regular Ubuntu would be sluggish in this laptop..
<Gusj> @wxl thank you for your help, will give the install of normal Ubuntu 19.04 and then an older version 16.04 to see. I am really really hoping to stay with Lubuntu it is super nice and feels so stable, I thought this would be a driver not loaded problem or something like that..
<Gusj> Is there an utility that could tell if it is hardware related? The keyboard and trackpad work Perfectly in the bios,
<greinbold> matin
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [I didn't know wpagui, but apparently it's only for wpa, network-manager-gnome is …], I installed network-manager-gnome and wifi on WPA2 worked perfectly. Muchas gracias! 😊
<Settori> Hello
<lubot> <ctisme> after the lubox up... there is virtual keyboard pop up... this box unconnected to the network ... is there sth wrong with the systemctl start up?
#lubuntu 2019-10-02
<Ranger5> Hi, I'm running Lubuntu 19.04 on a laptop, can anyone tell me if there is a Night Light feature available for the lxqt desktop? Thanks.
<wxl> Ranger5: a blue light filteR?????
<Ranger5> yes, that's right.
<wxl> try redshift http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<wxl> it's in the repos
<wxl> !info redshift cosmic
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-2 (cosmic), package size 103 kB, installed size 589 kB
<wxl> see also the almighty arch wiki on the subject https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Redshift
<Ranger5> Ok, thanks a lot for the assist:] (y)
<guiverc> Ranger5, I use redshift myself, and the redshift-gtk (optional) does work to add control on panel
<Ranger5> Oh, that might be helpful too, cheers!
<lubot> martinmcmillan was added by: martinmcmillan
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I'm trying to upgrade from Lubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 Beta. I've added 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco-proposed main universe multiverse restricted ' to 'sources.list', have execeuted 'apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade&&apt-get dist-upgrade' and 'do-release-upgrade', but no upgrade occurs. How do I upgrade to Beta in
<lubot> place via the CLI? Thank you for your help.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | martinmcmillan
<ubottu> martinmcmillan: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> but i don't think there's an upgrade path, yet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @martinmcmillan [I'm trying to upgrade from Lubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 Beta. I've added 'deb http://u …], The way I do it is to changes sources from disco to eon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> other have done "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Thank you for your help. Changed 'disco-proposed' to 'eoan-proposed' . This change seems to be working.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hope this is on a test machine^  You should be careful with proposed.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Thank you for the warning. It is a test machine. I'll give a status update using in-place upgrade later today.
#lubuntu 2019-10-03
<baard> i want to install barrier(https://github.com/debauchee/barrier), but i am new to install from github on lubuntu. how can i do it?
<diogenes_> baard, i'd recommend to use the flatpak version instead of building it yourself: https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.github.debauchee.barrier
<tomreyn> 2.3.1 will be in eoan, too.
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/eoan/barrier
<baard> diogenes,  have download it. but now i get a errorcode
<tomreyn> but the flatpak may be better if you're like to track new releases.
<baard> tomreyn, u want the newest stable release
<baard> tomreyn, i will try your version
<diogenes_> baard, if you want to install the flatpak then here are the instructions: https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/
<baard> tomreyn, i get a fold by downlaoding from https://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/barrier/barrier_2.3.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1_i386.deb . if i install it
<tomreyn> baard: don't do that, use apt.
<baard> tomreyn, is this the good command: sudo apt install https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/eoan/barrier?
<tomreyn> baard: no. install the lubuntu 19.10 beta, then run:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install barrier.
<baard> tomreyn, i have the 32 bit version will is work also?
<tomreyn> baard: no. 32-bit is dead.
<baard> but why i use Lubuntu for the minimun resoures. that is the strong point for lubuntu
<tomreyn> resource allocation and architectures are noit the same thing
<baard> can i install the 64 bit version on a 32 bit machine?
<tomreyn> not really. you can maybe use the flatpak on 18.04 LTS while it remains supported.
<baard> tomreyn, where and how can i install the flatpak form barrier?
<baard> for 32 bit systems
<tomreyn> i don't know what the support status of flatpaks on i386 is. maybe it just works, or not at all, or just in some cases.
<tomreyn> try what diogenes explained.
<baard> i get a error message if i will install it from the flatpak link that diogenes send me earlyer
<shom> i am having troube accessing a running program in the background
<shom> the program is brave browser that got closed down due to abrupt shutdown. Now when i restarted it gave me an option to restore, but the entire browser then got minimised and i cant run it again.. I dont want to close it and then start. Is there a way to access this running process
<shom> its running in the background, but i cannot find a way to run it.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I tried upgrading from Lubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 BETA in place using the eoan-proposed repo. I wound up with a series of uninstallable dependencies. In the end I had to do a clean install. I used 'mkusb' to make the persistent live usb flash drive (add-apt-repository ppa:mkusb/ppa && apt install mkusb).
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> The installation onto my laptop went fine, but I was left with no wireless. I have a BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter. I had to grope around to find and install the driver (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_Internet_accessa), but this step went smoothly.
<tomreyn> so, any issues?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Apart from having to install the wireless device driver separately, everything seems fine. The wireless worked immediately after proper configuration. it's a HP Envy TS 17 Notebook PC with an Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz and 12GB RAM.
<tomreyn> that's expected for BCM43xx due to licensing issues.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I don't recall having to do the manual driver installation for 19.04, but I may not be remembering correctly.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I also set up wireguard and that went (surprisingly from my own experience) smoothly.
<lubot> <heysoundude> If you don’t mind me asking, are you using your own Wireguard server, or are you connecting to a VPN provider?
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Connecting to a VPN provider.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Azire?
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> IVPN
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’ll have to look them up. I know Nord and Azire have Wireguard servers
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> If I use Firefox and turn off webrtc I'm not having DNS leaks.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> They maintain they don't do any logging.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have my own openvpn set up. With cloudfare dns.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I already had an account with IVPN so I used it to test out wireguard. May go DIY at some point.
<avatar> hello
#lubuntu 2019-10-04
<Ranger5> Hi guys! Has anyone else had any trouble setting up an account in Trojita?
<Ranger5> It seems I can get mail, but I can't send one. The message that comes up says that the Sent folder doesn't exist. Do I need to create one in order for it to work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try putting INBOX. before Sent in the name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like INBOX.Sent
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in cofig->imap save sent e-mail
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (or don't save it)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ranger5 ^
<Ranger5> Yes, hi, I'm not sure I fully understand?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can configure IMAP
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can save outgoing messages (or not)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in SMTP tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look here https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.5/trojita.html?highlight=trojita
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In SMTP tab, Save Outgoing Mail
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sent Folder Name
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sometimes instead of just "Sent" you need to put "INBOX.Sent"
<Ranger5> Oh now I get it! okay I'll try that and see if it works. Thanks very much for your help(y) (y)
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Here's an issue: I'm trying to install 'kvm' on 19.10BETA - 'apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin virtinst bridge-utils cpu-checker'. I get the error: "E: Package 'libvirt-bin' has no installation candidate".
<lubot> <HMollerCl> libvirt-bin package doesn't exist in eon repositories for ubuntu
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I had KVM running on Lubuntu 18.10. I must have installed it from separate deb packages.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The libvert-bin package was dropped in 18.10 and split into two parts. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1089753/kvm-qemu-installation-issue-18-10
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> Simply 'apt install qemu-kvm' seems to install the proper dependentcies.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know, thanks.
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I'll spin up a Windows 10 instance later today and report back.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi. can i move X session from tty7 to tty4 ?
<avatar> hello
<avatar> i have a little problem with lubuntu 19.04
<avatar> pavucontrol can`t connect to pulseaudio
<avatar> i removed alsa and nothing happened
<wxl> not even across a reboot?
<wxl> oh i wouldn't remove alsa
<avatar> wxl, on live cd and after install
<wxl> what about the question about reboots?
<avatar> reboots don`t help
<wxl> at least assuming that you didn't remove alsa first because that's not going to help you at all
<avatar> i will install clean lubuntu again
<wxl> really pulseaudio is rarely used as s sound server unto itself
<wxl> (i mean across all linux distributions)
<wxl> most often, it's paired with alsa or oss
<avatar> i tried pulseaudio -D but deamon is not starting
<wxl> in our case, oss
<wxl> it should just start on its own
<wxl> i've never seen a problem with this ever
<wxl> so either you have some weird hardware that is causing some ridiculous problem
<avatar> after reboot audio is dead
<wxl> or you didn't check the hashes on the image
<avatar> but on xubuntu works
<wxl> there's ultimately no difference between xubuntu and lubuntu in terms of the sound server
<avatar> i will install fresh lubuntu
<avatar> and don`t touch nothing
<wxl> check the hashes of the image
<wxl> that would be the first thing to do
<wxl> if you've got a bad image, you could install all day long and run into problems
<avatar> wxl, image is "isorespined"
<wxl> your what hurts?
<avatar> this is atom pc tablet with 64 bit os but 32 bit uefi
<wxl> oic hacked iso
<wxl> well ymmv, can't help you with it :/
<avatar> http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/2017/06/customizing-ubuntu-isos-documentation.html
<avatar> this script adds atom/touchscreen/wifi/bt support to iso image
<avatar> and 32 bit uefi bootloader
<wxl> i'd consult with the developers of the script for help
<avatar> ok, i will download iso again and "respin" it again
<avatar> this script worked with xubuntu like a charm
<avatar> touchscreen/bt/wifi/sound worked out of box ;)
<wxl> perhaps it does some hacky weirdness that doesn't work with lubuntu
<wxl> i mean the two of us use a different installer, so that's a potential thing
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> all i know is we can't really support it
<avatar> how can i check in terminal where is the problem?
<wxl> all the logs are in /var/log
<wxl> or you can use journalctl since we're using systemd
<avatar> i am cooking iso again
<avatar> or maybe i should throw away this tablet ...
<wxl> maybe try lfs or some other distro that specifically is meant to work with it
<avatar> it leaved factory with win 8.1 with bing!
<wxl> i bet it did
<avatar> wxl, i will try other trick
<avatar> i will add only 32 bit uefi bootloader
<avatar> without drivers
<avatar> wxl, sound is working ;)
#lubuntu 2019-10-05
<jason4838> i'm trying to view a remote desktop but am getting a generic screen and not the active desktop. it used to work perfectly before, so i'm not sure what to check. i'm connecting to it through an ssh tunnel as always
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fingerprint login is supported in ubuntu right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A friend installed disco. How do I get his fingerprint scanner working?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any links would be helpful.
<tomreyn> this is for gnome-shell https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There is no option regarding enabling/disabling it in user settings.
<tomreyn> so it's probably not a supported device
<Wafficus> hey there, question about Neomutt with Lubuntu. I'm running Neomutt in Sakura terminal, I can't figure out why I can never send out email responses with neomutt. I get this weird sed permissions error which I'm assuming is based on the fact that it can't access my gpg key associated with the email account: https://bpaste.net/show/7lEi
<Wafficus> based on a little research with dmesg, I think its a kernel level issue as well with "apparmor" as this is the output of the "dmesg | grep sed": https://bpaste.net/show/tW5x
<Wafficus> Is there a way to make a firewall-like rule for "apparmor" to allow Neomutt to send a message in this case with the right permissions?
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> How do you add an app to the quicklaunch panel bar?
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> I set up KVM per these insructions: https://forum.linuxconfig.org/t/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux-linuxconfig-org/1876/11 and tried to install Win10. The installaion started and once the VM was booted my entire laptop froze - VM, host, everything. Had to do a hard power cycle. This cycle went on a f
<lubot> ew more times until finally got to VM desktop. Opened brower, got IP address from whatsmyip.org . Everything froze again. So.... virtualization half way works and networking works. Looked at logs with journalctl but nothing screamed KERNEL PANIC or the like. Thoughts?
<lubot> <martinmcmillan> PS I tried to spin up ubuntu 19.04 VM but everything froze when I clicked 'install to disk'.
<mead> has anyone here built a system with this motherboard: https://www.microcenter.com/product/509732/B450M_Pro4_AM4_mATX_AMD_Motherboard
<mead> sorry wrong window
<joe84902> i'm logged into a lubuntu session as local user via ssh with port forwarding 5900 to create ssh tunnel for x11vnc. i am able to connect to the x11vnc server but it doesn't show the active desktop, it shows some kind of default screen. i never had this problem before, so i'm not sure what caused it or how to troubleshoot
<joe84902> it was interference caused by an hdmi connection to a tv which was messing up the settings on xorg somehow, anyone, i solved my own problem
#lubuntu 2019-10-06
<motaka2> I am using lubuntu 16.04. Since 3 hours ago that I restarted my laptop, none of my usb ports work. for example my mouse does not work. but usb thetering works. Does any one know how I can fix this?
<guiverc> motaka2, Lubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu, as such it only comes with 3 years of support; 16.04 LTS is EOL, so you should release-upgrade ASAP.  (kylin in 16.04 had 5 years, there are exceptions on occasion)
<tomreyn> !crosspost | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<guiverc> thanks tomreyn , I hadn't noticed..
<guiverc> motaka2, 16.04 Lubuntu release statement - https://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/  "supported until April 2019, with three years of support."
<tomreyn> guiverc: that's why i'm pointing it out ;)
<brunch875> Hi! Giving lxqt a shot. I'm trying to change alt-click to super-click to handle windows. I modified .config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml but it seems the "global actions manager" shortcuts (which handle the sound volume hotkeys) are capturing the super key before it reaches those binds
<brunch875> Does anyone have experience with this?
<lynorian> yes that is the case
<brunch875> Is it then possible to do what I want to do without unbinding super for the launcher menu?
<lubot> <lynorian> @brunch875 [<brunch875> Hi! Giving lxqt a shot. I'm trying to change alt-click to super-clic …], I honestly think changing ti from super would proably be easiest if you want super in openbox stuff
<brunch875> hmmm guess I could change the launcher from super to ctrl-super :s
<brunch875> hmmm not really working out. Does the global actions manager have some configuration files?
<brunch875> aha found it .config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<lutinmalin> hi!
<lutinmalin> is this the right place to ask for help?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lutinmalin> I installed the latest Lubuntu and after going into the settings and enabling battery monitoring, I get a message saying Lxqt power management doesn't find any battery. I'd appreciate some help.
<tomreyn> lutinmalin: your hardwares' sensors or acpi data could not be access entirely. how to proceed can depend on the hardware you have there.
<tomreyn> lutinmalin: i suggest you look into lm-sensors and its sensors-detect script as well as into laptop vendor specific software packages such as tlp, and also check your systemd journal for warnings and errors.
<Lutinmalin> @tomreyn thanks for the tips. lshw detects the battery, but that's the only one. Here's the related systemd entry:   ofonod[972]: enum_devices_reply: no battery detected
<Lutinmalin> my laptop is an HP tablet pc
<Lutinmalin> I installed lm-sensors and ran sensors-detect, but I don't see anything about battery. the only thing found is an "intel digital thermal sensor".
<Lutinmalin> Before that, I tried Fedora 30. It was too heavy for my laptop but the battery monitoring worked fine. Any way I can import the Fedora software on Lubuntu?
<diogenes_> Lutinmalin, see if upower is installed also pastebin: cat /etc/defaul/grub
<Lutinmalin> diogenes_: muon says upower is installed. https://pastebin.com/d7ryVxJv
<diogenes_> Lutinmalin, now pastebin: inxi -F
<Lutinmalin> diogenes_: https://pastebin.com/4dx9EWAB nothing about battery :/
<diogenes_> are you able to reduce screenbrightness with keyboard?
<Lutinmalin> function keys work, yes
<diogenes_> Lutinmalin, yeah, no luck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1606159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606159 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery not recognized on HP Pavilion Detachable X2 10-N123NF" [Medium,Confirmed]
<diogenes_> also here: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Battery-recognition-Linux/td-p/7040710
<diogenes_> only fedora and OpenSUSE work.
<Lutinmalin> battery died sry, did I miss anything?
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> Lutinmalin, yeah, no luck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1606159
<diogenes_> <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606159 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery not recognized on HP Pavilion Detachable X2 10-N123NF" [Medium,Confirmed]
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> also here: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Battery-recognition-Linux/td-p/7040710
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> only fedora and OpenSUSE work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606159 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery not recognized on HP Pavilion Detachable X2 10-N123NF" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Lutinmalin> 3 yr old bug :'(
<Lutinmalin> thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> np
<WiseMonk> Hello guys, i have created new user on lubuntu 18.04 and now it asks me for keyring password  when I connect to wifi
<WiseMonk> how can I set it to use the login keyring instead?
<WiseMonk> I starte from terminal vial "seahorse" command,it doenst list a login keyring
<tomreyn> quote from #ubuntu: <WiseMonk> lotuspsychje I just solved the problem, by creating an admin-user instead of desktop-user, seems to be a bug in Lubuntu 18.04
<WiseMonk> yeah seems like creating a "Desktop user" doesnt set him to use the login keyring for network passwords by default. both creating by gui settings and by adduser
<B|ack0p> hi. i just installed lubuntu
<B|ack0p> also i installed gnome classic desktop but i cant see option to select desktop at login screen
<diogenes_> B|ack0p, ls /usr/bin | grep gnome
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: thx i am trying
<diogenes_> do you see gnome-shell?
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: i see gnome session
<B|ack0p> not shell
<diogenes_> right now
<diogenes_> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<B|ack0p> gnome-flashback-compiz.desktop    Lubuntu.desktop
<B|ack0p> gnome-flashback-metacity.desktop  openbox.desktop
<diogenes_> and which of those you see in the login manager?
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: it doesnt show anything at login manager
<diogenes_> is it sddm?
<B|ack0p> it doesnt give any option to choose desktop
<B|ack0p> not sure.
<B|ack0p> i am new on lubuntu
<diogenes_> B|ack0p, systemctl status sddm
<diogenes_> what do you get?
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: $ systemctl status sddm
<B|ack0p> Unit sddm.service could not be found.
<diogenes_> ok let;s see this: cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-flashback-compiz.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in terminal, share it here
<B|ack0p> as root?
<diogenes_> no
<B|ack0p> https://termbin.com/rny9
<diogenes_> also paste here the output of: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: i am on T60 remember me? :p
<B|ack0p> old thinkpad t60
<B|ack0p> i am trying possible linux distros to be able to use on this old laptop
<diogenes_> ok you can try this, log out and ctrl+alt+f1, login int hat shell and run: gnome-session
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> brb
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: i did but i couldnt get back to login screen
<B|ack0p> i did ctrl alt del and it rebooted
<B|ack0p> nothing happened when i did gnome-session on new terminal at login
<diogenes_> then this one: /usr/lib/gnome-session/run-systemd-session gnome-session-flashback.target
<diogenes_> btw
<diogenes_> you can specify this in grub linux line: systemd.unit=multiuser-target
<B|ack0p> should i install gnome-shell instead of session flashback?
<diogenes_> no clue, i never installed gnome, https://askubuntu.com/questions/110516/is-there-a-way-to-install-unity-or-gnome-shell-along-with-lubuntu
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> diogenes_: may i ask what desktop do you use and which distro?
<B|ack0p> debian?
<diogenes_> dual booting Debian/openSUSE XFCE.
<B|ack0p> xfce is not for me.. it looks very ugly and buggy :/
<B|ack0p> in other hand gnome is tooo source hungry
<B|ack0p> slow
<diogenes_> it's highly customizable but to each his own.
<B|ack0p> maybe but i couldnt succeed about it
<B|ack0p> let me try gnome-shell
<B|ack0p> brb
<B|ack0p> no luck.. i cant choose desktop option at login screen
<freelancerbob> hey need help with autologin
<freelancerbob> does not work on my lubuntu
<kc2bez> which version freelancerbob ?
<freelancerbob> 18.04
<freelancerbob> i do not know what do i have to change
<freelancerbob> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Oct  6 21:19 lightdm.conf.ddrwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Oct  6 21:21 lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d-rw-r--r--   1 root root   463 Oct  6 21:07 users.conf
<freelancerbob> in my /etc/lightdm
<freelancerbob> nothing helped :/
<kc2bez> What do you have in the `/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/` directory?
<freelancerbob> 20-lubuntu.conf
<freelancerbob> and in the file is:
<freelancerbob> user-session=Lubuntugreeter-session=unity-greeter
<tomreyn> "unity-greeter"? this sounds wrong on 18.04.
<kc2bez> Can you pastebin the file? There should be a heading in there too.
<freelancerbob> it was upgraded from 16.04
<freelancerbob> https://pastebin.com/cXfhfhJW
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Greeter states that greeter-session should be set to the name of a /usr/share/xgreeters/*.desktop file
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: ls -l /usr/share/xgreeters/*.desktop      returns what?
<tomreyn> it also discusses how to automate the login https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Setting_an_Automatic_Login
<freelancerbob> https://pastebin.com/Gsx3PRXw
<tomreyn> so you'd just add:    autologin-user=freelancerbob
<freelancerbob> into which file ?
<tomreyn> this can go into 20-lubuntu.conf
<tomreyn> so /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/20-lubuntu.conf
<freelancerbob> i will back ater reboot
<freelancerbob> did not helped
<freelancerbob> :/
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: and set    greeter-session=lightdm-greeter
<tomreyn> did you replace "freelancerbob" in autologin-user=freelancerbob by your actual system user anme?
<tomreyn> ...since oyu need to
<freelancerbob> yes i replaced it to bob
<freelancerbob> my user
<freelancerbob> i will change greeter-session
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: oh wait, you may also need to rename the file
<freelancerbob> which one
<tomreyn> give me a minute
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: nah should be fin, no need to renma eit, i think
<tomreyn> *no need to rename it
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: but install package lightdm-autologin-greeter
<tomreyn> then edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/lightdm-autologin-greeter.conf and replace "AUTOLOGIN-USER-NOT-CONFIGURED" by "bob"
<freelancerbob> from here ? https://github.com/spanezz/lightdm-autologin-greeter
<tomreyn> no, from lubuntu's apt based software repositories. sudo apt update && sudo apt install lightdm-autologin-greeter
<tomreyn> then remove (or comment out all lines in) /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/20-lubuntu.conf
<freelancerbob> ok, reboot
<tomreyn> hmm, no bob, i guess i broke it for good.
<tomreyn> this might be a good time to sneak to bed. see you!
<freelancerbob> thanks it worked
<freelancerbob> next question: Is there any brightness default control ?after every restart a need to set brightness
<freelancerbob> when i open pavucontrol i have got this: (pavucontrol:5828): Gtk-WARNING **: 22:46:30.278: Theme parsing error: gtk-lubuntu.css:250:29: The :insensitive pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :disabled instead.
<freelancerbob> any help with brightness issue ? After every reboot i have set 50% brigtness level
<xrandr> Hi. I currently have Ubuntu 19.04, but want to do a fresh install of Lubuntu 19.04 on my laptop via USB stick.  How do I burn the ISO to USB?
<xrandr> nevernmind, found startup disk
<kc2bez> xrandr: Startup disk creator should work well.
<xrandr> Yep. Using it  ;)
<xrandr> waiting for it to complete
<kc2bez> Enjoy :)
<xrandr> ty
<lubot> xrandr was added by: xrandr
<xrandr> brb -- installing
<xrandr> Hello. I just installed Lubuntu on my laptop. I can't log in to it.  It just freezes at the login screen
<xrandr> What can I do?
<kc2bez> You can try a CTRL-ALT-F3 to see if it takes you to a command prompt.
<kc2bez> Technically an alternate TTY https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/167386/how-to-switch-between-tty-and-xorg-session
<xrandr> no
<xrandr> just frozen
<xrandr> lemme reboot and see if i can
<kc2bez> Ok, out of curiosity what do you have for a system?
<xrandr> HP ZBook
<xrandr> I do have the filesystem encrypted
<xrandr> Even after rebooting and not entering the user's password, and hitting ctrl alt f3, it freezes
<xrandr> I re-downloaded the ISO, and burning it back to USB. Going to try a re-install and not encrypt the filesystem
<kc2bez> Weird. By any chance did you check the hashes on the iso?
<xrandr> No, i didn't. I am re-downloading it now
<kc2bez> It is best to check the hashes. The image may install but if it is even 1 bit off you will get odd results.
<xrandr> okay
<xrandr> Should I not encrypt the filesystem?
<kc2bez> Encryption should work fine.
<xrandr> can I encrypt the filesystem post-install?
<kc2bez> no
<xrandr> ok. Let me see if this works without encryption first, then I'll re-install again with encryption and see what happens
<kc2bez> Sounds good.
<xrandr> Same issue
<xrandr> How do I check the hash?
<xrandr> kc2bez: how do i check the hash?
<kc2bez> This section in our manual goes over that https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html#downloading-the-image-via-http
<xrandr> ok, the hash matches
<xrandr> Beginning to think I should just use regular ubuntu, and re-install lxde
<xrandr> Thank you anyway :)
